
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
sinak
The Electronic Frontier Foundation - San Francisco - Full time -
Frontend/Backend Developers

The EFF fights for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship, and we’re
hiring. EFF's technology team implements EFF's activism campaigns, builds
exciting new activism tools and creates new technologies to protect the
Internet as a whole.

A small sample of projects we've worked on in the last year:

\- Worked with over 100 volunteer developers to crowdsource and populate
contact-congress, an open dataset describing the contact forms of members of
congress.

\- Created and open-sourced congress-forms: a delivery mechanism for sending
emails to congress based on the open data we crowdsourced.

\- Created a new (and soon-to-be open source) activism platform that’s
currently live at act.eff.org.

\- Launched numerous projects including Surveillance Self-Defense,
DearFCC.org, The Day We Fight Back, Trolling Effects, Tor Challenge and
others. \- Launched a preview version of our OpenWireless open source router
firmware.

We're currently hiring a frontend designer/developer and a backend developer
with experience with Ruby on Rails and/or Node.js. Both positions are listed
here:
[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs)

If you think you might be a fit for either role, take a moment and get in
touch: techjobs@eff.org

~~~
aryamaan
Do you guys sponsor visa?

~~~
blackdivine
I would also like a response to that

------
larsberg
Mozilla Research (Remote or any of our offices)

I will be hiring for two positions in the coming month, associated primarily
with Servo ([https://github.com/servo/servo](https://github.com/servo/servo) )
and Rust ([https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/) ).

1) Senior browser engineer. I am looking for a developer with deep familiarity
with web platform standards, especially related to the implementation of the
DOM and integration with the JS engine, to help build out this support in
Servo. Experience developing systems software required.

2) Experienced operations engineer. Working in concert with the larger Mozilla
release and build teams, build out the Mozilla Research continuous automation,
release, testing, etc. systems, focusing first on Servo and Rust. We
explicitly want candidates with a history of reuse and contribution to
existing projects. Experience with build systems, automation, and cloud
systems preferred.

Please feel free to contact me directly with more questions - larsberg AT
mozilla DOT com. Job postings with more details should be coming online
soon...

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Damn, damn, damn. If only I actually had the qualifications for those precise
positions!

~~~
elimence
I qualify for this position, all that's lacking is the experience and the
technical skills too :(

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems
([https://whispersystems.org](https://whispersystems.org)) - Bay Area - Full
time - Lead iOS Developer and Lead Designer.

No security or cryptography background needed.

Open Whisper Systems is working to make private communication simple. Building
well designed, free, and open source privacy products is the sole mission of
Open Whisper Systems. We are not a business, which means we have no VC
obligations, and no management to appease. Our technology is currently used by
hundreds of millions of people.

Open Whisper Systems is looking for a lead iOS developer in the Bay Area to
direct the continued development of our iOS client.

Open Whisper Systems is also looking for a lead designer in the Bay Area to
shape the look and feel of our entire suite of applications.

We're looking for people with opinions, vision, self-direction, and
responsibility. Substantial experience in the domain of iOS development or
design is a must, but we are not looking for experience with security or
cryptography.

The position is full time in San Francisco. We can help with relocation.

Interested? workwithus@whispersystems.org

~~~
stingraycharles
For the uninitiated: if you land a job at this company, you're going to be
working with a few of the smartest people in the security/cryptology world,
and OP is a legend in that community.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (REMOTE or local in Paoli, PA). If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user,
please check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we have the following explicitly open areas, but are always
looking for good fits regardless:

\- Site Reliability (keep our systems up and fast!)

\- BD (work with new & existing partners)

\- Community Management (duck.co, social media, interacting with contributors)

\- Front-end (JS/CSS)

\- Technical writing (improve our DuckDuckHack documentation)

~~~
krrishd
Internships?

------
svjozi
Unata (Toronto) - Full-time

Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team. We are
looking for the roles below.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

\- Back-end developer - Python experience, intermediate/sr, understanding of
service-oriented architectures (more info > bit.ly/1ExBxbe)

\- Data Science developer - Application development experience, machine
learning knowledge & experience, , (more info > bit.ly/1ExBD2l)

\- QA developer - Test automation, development experince, process minded,
familiarity with CI systems like Jenkins, (more info > bit.ly/1ExBCLR)

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
webwright
Glowforge - Seattle - Full time - Full stack / back-end-leaning developers

Well-funded and founded by three technical founders (one YC alumnus) with
7-9-figure exits. We're building an insanely challenging hardware+software
product straight from the pages of science-fiction. It's early-- our product
team is just 4 folks and we could use two more.

[https://jobs.lever.co/glowforge/fd6f421a-b6cc-413e-8b0f-7523...](https://jobs.lever.co/glowforge/fd6f421a-b6cc-413e-8b0f-7523e2507d21)

(also interested in mechanical engineers with injection molding experience and
a visual designer)

~~~
adamb0mb1
Go get 'em Tony!

------
Apperio
Apperio (LONDON, UK). [https://apperio.com/](https://apperio.com/) \- Full
Time - London

Lead Developer - Full Stack - London

Apperio enables businesses to track their legal spend in realtime, preventing
surprise bills and optimising spend.

Based in London, we are an experienced team passionate about shaking up the
legal industry. We are Seedcamp winners and VC backed with a great roster of
investors and advisers who are experienced former and current entrepreneurs
and have built companies like Mendeley, Duedil and Tradeshift.

We are looking for a Full Stack developer to take ownership of the Apperio
product and see this role ideally developing to CTO as the company scales.
We’ve outsourced development to date and now want to bring in-house, re-build
and scale. You would be working closely with the founder and have
responsibility from the get go.

Ideally would have strong front end and back end modern web development
skills, including HTML5 & Javascript and experience with our stack of
technologies: AWS, Django, SQL, git, jenkins CI

If interested, please contact us at info@apperio.com or apply directly at
[http://apperio.workable.com/jobs/31613](http://apperio.workable.com/jobs/31613)

~~~
beck5
I can vouch that this is a great company to work for. It is a very rare
opportunity to make a mark as the person leading all the tech for a funded
company.

------
G228
REMOTE. Software Engineer positions working in Haskell development with FP
Complete.

Depending on your current jurisdiction, this will either be a full-time
contractor position, or an employee position. This is a telecommute position:
you can work from home or wherever you choose, with little or no travel.
Location in North America preferred; but you will work with colleagues who are
both on North American and European hours.

FP Complete is looking to hire several engineers to join our Haskell
development team, both to build great new core products and to work with our
clients.

Activities: \- distribute existing and new code over large clusters \- code
parallelization and performance tuning, \- interface with foreign math and
scientific libraries, \- relentlessly refactor for composability, testability
and clarity, \- identify performance bottlenecks and debug known issues, \-
implementing unit tests, integration tests, acceptance tests, \- write clear
and concise documentation.

Skills: \- strong experience writing process driven application code in
Haskell. \- experience building reusable components/packages/libraries and
demonstrated ability to write well structured and well documented code, \-
ability to evolve and refactor large code bases, \- experience working under
test driven methodologies, \- ability to interact with a distributed
development team, and to communicate clearly on issues, in bug reports and
emails.

These further skills are a plus: \- Bachelor’s or Master’s degree in computer
science or mathematics, \- experience developing products in a regulated
environment (avionics/medical/finance). \- experience building scalable
server/Web applications, (web) UI design and implementation experience, \- an
understanding of the implementation of GHC’s multithreaded runtime, experience
as an architect and/or a creator of technical specs.

If you’d like to be part of our team please send a resume or CV to
jobs+dev@fpcomplete.com. Any existing work - either a running website or an
open source codebase - which you can include as links is greatly appreciated.

Full job listing here: [https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/01/hiring-
software-engi...](https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2015/01/hiring-software-
engineer)

~~~
gclaramunt
heh, need to upgrade my Haskell skills from n00b to experienced first

------
paulaminc
Boston, MA - Xamarin - Full time onsite

Founded in May 2011, Xamarin is a fast-growing mobile startup with offices in
San Francisco, Boston, London, Århus and Buenos Aires. We have almost 1
million developers and over 14,000 customers using Xamarin because we provide
the best platform to create and test fully native mobile apps for iOS,
Android, Mac and Windows.

Miguel and his talented engineering team in Boston are looking for: Xamarin
Studio Lead Software QA Engineer
[http://xamarin.com/jobs/oddnZfww](http://xamarin.com/jobs/oddnZfww)

Complete list of all Xamarin Opportunities (multiple locations):
[http://xamarin.com/jobs](http://xamarin.com/jobs)

Interested to learn more, chat about what it's like to work at Xamarin? Email
me: paula@xamarin.com

------
squirrel
London UK - Osper - [http://osper.com](http://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8-18, so they can
make independent decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines, and
abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to the service and we will be
growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, continuous
deployment, and microservices. You can read more about our plan to be awesome
on our tech blog [http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet
and work with smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to
sysadmins, mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers - but
especially front-end experts who like mobile app development of any kind (we
happen to use PhoneGap/Cordova but don't expect candidates to know this
framework, or Appium which we plan to use for on-device testing).

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.
Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members at this time.

------
francescolaffi
Ecobnb - REMOTE - Trento, Italy - Frontend Engineer

We’re a small growing 5-persons startup based in Trento, Northern-Italy. Our
online travel agency’s specialized in offering a selection of eco-hotels all
around Italy and is currently expanding to Europe. Ecobnb makes it easy for
responsible traveller to search for a place to stay for a short or long
period, vacation or work and for eco-accommodation business owners to market
themselves in the growing green sector.

Coming up on our roadmap is a big refresh of the current UI. When we say
you’ll have significant impact on the product right off the bat, we mean it.

On the front-end we are using bootstrap, less and jquery. On the back-end we
have a monolithic symfony application moving toward service-oriented, with the
web UI more and more talking directly with APIs we are open to new tech and
libs on the front-end.

Our current engineering team is composed by two full-stack-but-mostly-back-end
devs, you’ll be an integral part of the team to strengthen the front-end side
and complete the skillset.

We are a remote friendly team, using the best collaboration tools and
communicating asynchronously with occasional video calls.

more info / contact:
[http://blog.italygreentravel.com/jobs/](http://blog.italygreentravel.com/jobs/)

~~~
appplemac
I think I just understood where I am going to spend my next weekend :) Hello,
Alto Adige!

------
mpdaugherty
AngelList - San Francisco, CA and New York, NY
[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs) Engineers
and Designers

There's nowhere I'd rather work right now than AngelList - our motto in hiring
is "Would I start a company with this person?", so all of my coworkers are
amazing, skilled people.

Together, we're not just funding 40+ startups per month - we're connecting
these startups to a diverse group of investors whom they can reach out to for
advice, connections, etc. And for the investors, this is a 10X improvement
over any other way to invest
([https://t.co/7AmuxYWHe3](https://t.co/7AmuxYWHe3)).

Fundraising is a complex market with multiple sides, so we are looking for
great engineers who are excited to tackle this problem and streamline the
entire market.

Our other business is matching people to their next startup job. On AngelList
Talent, we believe in transparency (all jobs have salary and equity ranges
disclosed).

This model has led to tremendous growth, but we still have a lot to do.
There's room here for any engineer or designer to have a huge impact on the
next iteration of AngelList Talent and change the lives of thousands of your
peers.

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
90 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, and a flexible
vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting, deep projects and
an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy that the best job
perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled a staff of
intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be great
engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
marcgg
Drivy - Paris, France - Senior Software Engineer

We are building the leading peer to peer car rental service. Our goal is to
replace car ownership by a better service: shared cars available at every
corner offering the flexibility and proximity of ownership without the burden
of maintenance. We already have a significant traction and rank #1 worldwide
on the market of peer-to-peer car rental, but we believe the adoption should
be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We're looking for a senior developer to join our team and help us on subjects
such as:

\- Improving our search algorithm (matching supply and demand) to improve our
search-to-book conversion

\- Scaling our payments infrastructure

\- Designing and implementing new API endpoints for our native apps
(iPhone/Android)

\- Detecting and preventing fraud

\- Monitoring and scaling our platform and tools

\- Implementing new features for our end users to enjoy

We build the service using mostly Ruby on Rails. We care a lot about
maintaining a good code quality, testing coverage and shipping everything
continuously.

You can read more about this position here:
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs#2015-backend](https://en.drivy.com/jobs#2015-backend)

If this sounds like something interesting and you feel like you fit the job
description, contact me directly via marc+hn@drivy.com

------
haleykoike
Crowd Cast - Tokyo, Japan - Full Time (REMOTE OK. CAN OFFER VISA / RELOCATION
SPONSORHIP) - Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer

Crowd Cast is a Tokyo based FinTech startup. Our quest is to build
applications that simplify and take the pain out of business processes.
Staple, our focus product, is an expense management application that makes it
easy for users to enter, manage, and track expenses anywhere on any device
([https://staple.jp/](https://staple.jp/)).

We are looking for a talented and accomplished Senior Ruby on Rails developer
to join our global engineering team to build on and expand our existing
applications to the next level. You should have a strong portfolio of web apps
built on rails and be confident in working in a small hands on development
team.

Our ideal candidate will be comfortable in a startup environment and will
bring an energetic, fun and creative approach to their work. Our priority is
to hire the best talent and team players, regardless of location, but we
prefer those within Asia.

Skills & Requirements

\- BS/MS in Computer Science or similar fields

\- Previous experience at software company (preferably a startup)

\- Extensive experience with Ruby on Rails, database programming, etc.
Multiple application experience preferred.

\- Hands on experience with Agile software development process and usage of
Github, JIRA, Heroku or similar tools

\- Strong grasp of computer science fundamentals, algorithms, and data
structures

\- Comfortable with B2B systems like Accounting, POS, CRM (QuickBooks API,
Square API, Salesforce API) systems Comfortable in a small, intense and high
growth start-up environment

Please email: hiring@crowdcast.jp (and put “HN” in the subject)

------
MattfromHall
HALL Real-time chat & texting for business teams.
[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

San Francisco, CA (local) VISAs OK

Hiring locally for the following full-time roles:

Sr. Fullstack Engineer - JS focus

Node.js Engineer

Frontend Engineer

Mobile Engineer

___________________________

Transforming the way companies communicate.

Why work at Hall?

Work on a product you'll be actively using every day We use node.js, rails,
redis, mongoDB, capistrano, chef and EC2

We're a design & data-driven organization.

Recently raised a $5.5m series-A when the company was just 2 people led by the
early investors in Mint.com, Google and Box - Felicis, PivotNorth, Founder
Collective and AngelPad.

Located in SOMA, San Francisco near 4th and Bryant. Just a 5 minute walk from
Caltrain.

Hall's CEO & founder Brett Hellman joined his first startup at 14, and also
spent time building new products at Yahoo & Intuit.

Hall's CTO & co-founder Ron Adams, previous led the engineer team at Yahoo!
Sports.

___________________________

PERKS: Be a part of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge
impact!

Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

Generous equity grants

Weekly company-wide happy hours

Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA
options available

Dental coverage

Vision coverage

[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

~~~
bretthellman
Hello! I'm the ceo here at Hall. If you have any questions, feel free to
contact me directly at brett@hall-inc.com

------
pepachino
Blendle | Utrecht, Netherlands | Full time | Backend Developers, Front-end
Developers, Operations

We build a paywall, a conversion tool and front-ends that result effectively
in a portal that offers Pay-Per-Newspaper-Article. Currently we have almost
200.000 active accounts in the Netherlands alone. You can find a better
explanation here: [https://launch.blendle.nl/](https://launch.blendle.nl/) and
the actual product is here: [https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com).

We use Ruby, Node.js, Redis, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Sinatra, and
more Ruby.

All the jobs postings are in Dutch. They can be found here:
[http://jobs.blendle.nl](http://jobs.blendle.nl).

(Currently, Dutch is the main language in all communications. But we're
willing to change our ways for the right person.)

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. (We will consider relocating exceptional
candidates.)

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities.

We're a VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in
London with a team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Platform engineer. Be responsible for our infrastructure in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

~~~
tomarr
Sorry if this is a bit off-topic, but I was wondering where you get the
National Rail train data from. Is it based on the open data from ATOC/RSP or
do you have your own agreement from them?

I ask as I was thinking about writing a lib to parse and use the ATOC 'fares
data', and just wanted to know if anyone has had any success with it. The
format is well documented but a bit massive (80 page specification), before
getting started would be nice to know if the data is actually useful. Their
site says it is updated infrequently which made me a bit hesitant, and I don't
think I've seen any projects where it's been used. Love your app by the way!

------
ianlevesque
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Native Mobile
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a talented Native Mobile Developer to join our
distributed Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team.

We currently support native apps for iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Windows
Phone, with other devices of all sizes and shapes still to come. Ideally
you're already proficient with several mobile platforms, but if you’re rock
solid in one and willing to learn others, we'd love to talk with you.

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info or email jobs@di.fm
to apply.

------
baninooo
The Blue house thebluehouse.io | Operations manager | Full Time | Taghazout,
Morocco

The Blue House is a house for startups in a surf town in Morocco that is
opening in March to offer Europe/U.S. startups a stimulating and healthy
environment to work from.

We're looking for someone to \- help run operations (i.e. hosting startups a,d
taking care of the day-to-day business in the house) \- take the lead on the
organization of some events (logistic + communication) \- ideally to lead
meditation and yoga sessions.

Details : [http://www.f6s.com/thebluehousemonth-
longprogram/jobs/4038/o...](http://www.f6s.com/thebluehousemonth-
longprogram/jobs/4038/operation-managers-chief-surfer)

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.

Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for full stack developers experienced with both Ruby on Rails
and JavaScript - [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

~~~
morcheeba
Foraker Labs is damn fine people.

------
guha
S.F. Bay Area or remote anywhere

Full time, Contract, and Intern positions

CUDA, Web full-stack, and C++/Java generalist developers

Exciting work advancing high-performance computing and making it more
accessible. Excellent financial compensation. The team is funded, has prior
successful startup experience, and promotes a flexible and collegial work
culture. We believe in open source.

We are especially interested in finding people with knowledge of x86, NVIDIA,
and AMD architectures, with experience in C++/template programming, CUDA,
OpenCL, OpenMP, and MPI.

We are open minded about work arrangements, including being amenable to remote
work and to short term contracts. Contact info@royal-caliber.com.

~~~
GottaCUDA
Are you open to letting the interns be remote? I'm interested in an internship
however I'm not near the Bay Area.

~~~
guha
It depends on the specifics of someone's background. Send us a note.

------
mopatches
Periscope: San Francisco, CA ([https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer))

Periscope makes really fast charts and dashboards. We're constantly making the
SQL faster and the charting more powerful. You'll be working on the full
stack: from the Go and Java servers managing giant database clusters to the
Rails and CoffeeScript frontends.

We're adding another engineer to our family. We're open to new grads and many-
year vets, as long as you learn fast and have that get-shit-done-itude.

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR - [http://keypr.com](http://keypr.com)

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide. With our mobile
app, you check in and go straight to your room. With our web app, hotels get
real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers.

We use Python, Node.js, AngularJS, iOS, Android, and C. You should be
proficient in at least one of these.

If you like to solve challenging problems, please email me at
charles@keypr.com. Please include your GitHub profile or links to code or any
relevant work.

Cheers!

------
ericweinstein
Rent the Runway is hiring engineers (Java, Ruby, iOS, full stack) in the NYC
area.

Rent the Runway is building the first online rental platform for retail goods.
We are a disruptive e-commerce business that believes that democratizing
luxury products in the US is just the first step of a broader vision of
helping drive better aspirational experiences for tens of millions of users
across the globe.

Our engineering team works on challenging product-oriented problems across the
boundaries of e-commerce, mobile, analytics and shipping/fulfillment. The
backbone of our business is served by our custom logistics management system,
which is core to our capacity to deliver the right product to the right user
at the right time. We leverage data, engineering and home-grown algorithms to
create a personalized website and an adaptive supply chain to fulfill our
commitment to an amazing customer experience.

Engineers at Rent the Runway focus on solving business problems first, and
receive the satisfaction that they have true impact on the success of the
company. Many of our engineers are entrepreneurs themselves, and we strongly
encourage a collaborative, product-driven culture across our organization. We
have a very diverse team and welcome those with supernerd CS degrees as well
as those with non-traditional backgrounds.

[https://www.renttherunway.com/pages/about#about-
openings](https://www.renttherunway.com/pages/about#about-openings)

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics - San Francisco, CA

We're hiring backend, frontend, devops, mobile, and test engineers who are
looking to work at an exciting early stage startup (11 people) that has grown
very quickly over the last 6 months and is about to go through a ton more
growth over the next year. We're very generous with salary and equity because
we have a high bar for hiring
([https://amplitude.com/team](https://amplitude.com/team)).

Amplitude is in the mobile/web app analytics space, and we're bringing the
next level of analytics to app developers out there. Instead of just showing
people numbers about their app, we're helping them find real insights and take
action based on those findings. Check out our blog
([http://blog.amplitude.com/](http://blog.amplitude.com/)) to learn more about
how we think about analytics.

We don't hire for specific skills since we believe any good engineer will pick
them up, but some of the technologies we use include: Python, AngularJS, Java,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Amazon S3. We spend a lot of time thinking about
distributed systems for data processing and querying as well as the user
interaction/experience of dealing with a very complex and powerful analytics
product. If any of this sounds interesting to you, check out our careers page
([https://amplitude.com/careers](https://amplitude.com/careers)).

Apply to: careers@amplitude.com

------
aonic
Shoptiques (YC 'W12) - NYC - FULL-TIME, VISA

Shoptiques.com is a fast-growing New York based start-up that is changing the
way consumers shop for unique products and the way local boutiques find their
next great customer. Shoptiques.com aggregates the world's best boutiques onto
one ecommerce site allowing consumers to virtually jet set from a boutique in
Paris to London to New York City without the cost of a plane ticket.

Shoptiques.com is backed by a virtual dream team of top Venture Capital firms
including Andreessen Horowitz, Greylock Partners, SV Angel, and Y Combinator.
We have been featured in Elle Magazine, Harpers Bazaar, CNBC, New York Times,
Lucky Mag etc.

This is an opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a fast-growing startup
backed by the best investors. You will contribute to the success of the
company with your skills, and will also be given opportunities to grow your
skills in other areas such as DevOps/system administration, machine learning,
data science, recommendation systems, caching systems, as well as enabling our
growth through scalability and high-availability of a multi-faceted
marketplace platform.

We use Grails, Groovy, JavaScript, Backbone, EC2, RDS, SQS, ELB. Experience in
our exact stack is not required. Engineers of all levels are welcome to apply.
Please include your GitHub profile and/or code samples with your application.

To apply, please email me at raja -at- Shoptiques.com

~~~
throwawaybcporn
FYI, if you interview with these guys, be prepared to be left hanging. I did a
coding interview with them and heard absolutely nothing back afterwards.
Whether or not a company wants to hire you, it's common courtesy to at least
respond with "we've decided to consider other candidates" or whatever. Saying
nothing is poor form.

~~~
mgkimsal
Not condoning what they did, but saying nothing seems to be par for the
course, based on limited personal experience, and a lot of chatter from
colleagues the past few years. Sad, but true.

~~~
slackstation
Just because behavior is common doesn't mean it's acceptable or should be
tolerated. Companies expect candidates to be professional and can't send a
simple email? What else would they be cutting corners on?

~~~
thissideup
Agreed, behavior like this should be shared.

I wonder if any companies know/care how much this kind of behavior negatively
impacts people's perception of them.

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US/Western Europe.

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops exciting technology to patch the Linux
kernel whilst it is running, eliminating unplanned downtime for systems
running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security fixes.

We're a distributed team of 12 engineers working to provide rebootless updates
for all of our supported kernels, supporting new OS releases and automating
our workflow.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help us further eliminate unplanned
reboots for Oracle Linux customers. The job role involves enhancing the
Ksplice tools and core, analyzing security vulnerabilities, transforming
patches into rebootless updates, and building new infrastructure to make
security fixes available to customers as soon as possible.

Required skills include: \- Expert level C/C++ programming. \- Strong
experience with a modern scripting language, Python preferred. \- Strong
understanding of Linux systems. \- Excellent problem solving and debugging
skills. \- Experience with the git version control system.

Remote work possible for the right candidate in US or Western Europe.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

~~~
zerr
What's wrong with Southern/Eastern Europeans? (who are willing to work Western
hours - the diff is 2-3 hours...)

------
Ixiaus
[http://plumlife.com](http://plumlife.com), Austin Texas, iOS/Android
Fulltime.

Plum is replacing light switches with Lightpads; a capacitive touch dimmer
that is internet connected, clusters with other Lightpads in the home for
group control (you can turn all the lights off in the house with a pinch
gesture), and is usable from iOS or Android locally or remotely.

We're an innovative company, Haskell composes our cloud services and Erlang is
used for the embedded software in the Lightpads (hot-code reloading, easy node
clustering, etc...); we love to explore exciting new technology and
alternative approaches to solving problems.

Plum is looking for:

 _Plum currently needs someone for our mobile app(s). We already have a large
portion of the work done for our iOS app (built by an app shop) but I need
someone to own this fulltime now and hopefully also own building our mobile
team (which will include Android and other platforms). We 're open to a range
of experience and care more about how hungry you are, and how adaptable you
are._

Plum is a funded company (over two million in seed money raised, working on
our series A for when we go to production) and at just the right inflection
point for you to come in and make a big difference in a company with a very
exciting product and exciting engineering team.

Plum has been through Techstars Austin 2013, The Microsoft Ventures
Accelerator, and also won DEMO god.

You may contact me directly: parnell at plumlife dot com

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo ([https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)) — London, England — App
Engineer (ReactJS/JS/iOS/PHP), full-time

Mercedes-Benz, Breitling, United Airlines and Marie Curie Cancer Care are a
few businesses who use our mobile apps to strip the paper out of mobile,
customer data capture.

We're a smidgen over 2 years old, 8 people small, growing fast, and our mobile
and web-based tools are part of the next wave of better, consumer-influenced
enterprise SaaS software. We're replacing slow paper process with well-
considered, scalable software and services - saving thousands of hours of work
for our customers and their teams in over 90 countries. For tasks
traditionally done on a clipboard, we are delivering an enjoyable, faster and
smoother experience.

Our next engineer will benefit from a real opportunity to shape, influence and
improve our products. As part of a small team of engineers, you will be
working with new technologies to build our apps (we use ReactJS, Docker,
Keen.io today, and ReactJS Native looks very promising). We love cross-
discipline participation. A great fit for us will be a curious, thoughtful and
smart person. To learn more, contact me (Andy) once you have read this:
[https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer-
engineer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer-engineer)

We’re also hunting for someone to lead our Customer Success efforts:
[https://akkroo.com/jobs/customer-success-
manager](https://akkroo.com/jobs/customer-success-manager)

------
milesskorpen
OpenTable is hiring | [http://opentable.com](http://opentable.com)

OpenTable is a global company dedicated to continually solving new problems to
help create amazing dining experiences. We enable restaurants around the world
to delight their guests with every meal. We are the leaders in restaurant
technology, constantly reinventing ourselves and the products we offer so
restaurants can thrive and improve their businesses

Interns

\- Product
([http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Zoq1hwA](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Zoq1hwA))

\- Engineering
([http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3foq1hwQ](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3foq1hwQ))

Many other roles, including:

\- Principal Security Engineer (
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Ppq1hwr](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Ppq1hwr) )

\- Front End Engineer (
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Xpq1hwz](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Xpq1hwz) )

\- Senior Services Engineer (
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?32pq1hwE](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?32pq1hwE) )

\- And many more
([http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Rqq1hwu](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Rqq1hwu) )

Most of our open positions are in San Francisco, but some are in London, Los
Angeles, and Chattanooga, TN.

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in the time that it
matter.

[http://www.healthcaredive.com/news/theranos-the-new-lab-
diag...](http://www.healthcaredive.com/news/theranos-the-new-lab-diagnostics-
firm-that-has-walgreens-attention/275424/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLTAFbKbC8w&feature=youtube_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLTAFbKbC8w&feature=youtube_gdata)
(A bit long)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, Senior iOS & Sr. SQL Server developers.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
iolothebard
Bummer on no remote. I'm not moving back to the Bay Area :-(

------
pwmarcz
Codility ([https://codility.com/about/](https://codility.com/about/)), Warsaw,
Poland

We're currently looking for experienced software engineers for a full-time
position in Warsaw.

Our product is a coding test engine. We're helping companies recruit by
providing simple, impartial assessment of programming skills at an initial
stage of the process. Currently this means basic algorithmics (e.g. "write a
function that does this and this, and figure out how to do it in linear
time"), but we're also experimenting with other types of programming tasks.

We're still a small company (less than 30 people) with lots of ideas on what
to build next. I've been here for two years now as a programmer, and I really
enjoyed seeing how far we have come and how much we have been able to learn.

Our development team has seven software engineers and two sysadmins. We have a
continuous integration cycle, code reviews and some pair programming. The
technology stack includes Python, Django, Postgres, Celery and Chef.

See the full job ad for more details:
[https://codility.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32596#job](https://codility.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32596#job).
You can also contact me by e-mail (pawel@codility.com).

------
afd
[INTERN & FULL-TIME (Remote possible)] - McKinsey Digital Labs -

McKinsey Digital Labs (MDL) combines unparalleled business knowledge with
world-class user-centered design and agile software development to offer
distinctive IT enablement services to our clients. We provide agile capability
building and coaching, bespoke software solutions for enterprise problems,
customer-centered service design, and actionable insights from large data
stores.

We are looking for candidates passionate about finding digital solutions to
complex business problems.

\- - -

Front-end Engineer

Front-end engineers create both rapid prototypes, usually in 2 to 3 weeks, as
well as full-scale applications typically within 2 to 3 months, by working
collaboratively and iteratively through design and development to deliver
fully functioning web-based and mobile applications that meet business goals.
Our Front-End Engineers contribute to the architecture across the technology
stack, from database to native apps.

For more information on this role contact MDL_Recruiting_NA@mckinsey.com

\- - -

Intern Roles :: Developer, Data Scientist, Product Owner, Designer, Design
Strategist

Job Descriptions :: [http://bit.ly/1CgtZZp](http://bit.ly/1CgtZZp)

If you're interested in learning about the internship, reach out to us at mdl-
intern-recruiting@mckinsey.com

~~~
nrmn
Heads up, I interviewed with these guys before and was shafted on
reimbursement for travel when I told them I took another offer. It wasn't a
ton of money but its annoying as a college student.

------
clarkevans
Application Software Engineer (Anywhere, U.S. / Remote)

Prometheus Research builds open source RexDB
([http://www.rexdb.org](http://www.rexdb.org)) software, and delivers custom
applications to help medical researchers organize complex data. We're an
established organization based in New Haven, CT, that has most of its staff
working remotely (even those in New Haven often work from home).

We have a software development position in our professional services group
described at
[https://docs.google.com/a/prometheusresearch.com/document/d/...](https://docs.google.com/a/prometheusresearch.com/document/d/1vBhWV7aSb7S8iaSt1ktpw7eAx_js-C1_EXqmtSDYjCw/view)

Development tools we use:

* Linux/Docker for our development/deployment system

* PostgreSQL for our backend database, using HTSQL

* Python for server-side code, using RexDB platform

* Javascript for client, using Facebook's React

* reStructuredText/Sphinx for documentation

We need someone who has a passion for documentation and quality software; yet,
understands that we're a consulting organization. We provide a mix of open
source work and client-facing (usually proprietary) development. If you are
interested, send email to hn-201501@prometheusresearch.com

------
marcomassaro
Masswerks ([http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)) - Remote (USA
preferred) - CTO

Masswerks is a design and development consultancy for startups, high growth
and enterprise companies.

We've worked with companies like TalentBin (acq. by Monster), BuddyMedia (acq.
by Salesforce), Frid.ge (acq. by Google) and many more.

Up until now, most of our work has been focused on the front end - UI/UX and
html/JS. We're looking to expand into software and need someone technical to
lead us.

We love what [http://thoughtbot.com](http://thoughtbot.com) and
[http://mojotech.com](http://mojotech.com) have created -- a go to software
consultancy for building great products. We have the design down, now we need
someone to help us on the technical side of the business.

\- Experience building web apps in RoR (Node, Python are great too)

\- Can deploy, monitor, maintain and launch web applications for clients

\- Fully remote, preferably located in USA.

This will start as a contract role. Ideally we're looking for someone who's
also interested in becoming a long-term partner to grow the business into a
great software consultancy.

Interested, email your portfolio, Linkedin and/or Github to
marco@masswerks.com

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help organizations build great teams by allowing them
to search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. We index hundreds of millions of social profiles and provide a
powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely to look
for new opportunities and provide collaborative tools to help recruiters and
hiring managers recruit more efficiently.

We're helping 200+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Salesforce, Github and Lyft. We've been huge fans
of Hacker News as the community has been great to learn from and two of our
recent engineering hires came through Hacker News threads!

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch and
Docker

We care deeply about professional growth and have an annual $1k allowance for
all employees to spend on their own professional development (courses,
conferences, coaching, etc.). Additionally, we're located in Soma near BART
and CalTrain and have a number of perks including health/dental/vision,
heavily subsidized gym membership and laundry services (Washio).

We're looking for sharp, collaborative full-stack rubyists, as well as our
first data engineer and first devops engineer here in San Francisco. Please
see our careers page for more info
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
imsofuture
Olark | http:/www.olark.com Customer Support Champions | Part-time | Remote |
USA and Europe

== About Us ==

Olark was founded with the goal of helping small businesses create deeper (and
more human!) connections with their customers. Since our initial funding from
Y Combinator in 2009, we have bootstrapped a profitable company centered
around a simple, powerful, and beautiful chat product that 9000+ businesses
use every day to talk to customers. With two major offices and remote
teammates across the world, our small 30-person organization is tight-knit and
collaborative despite the distance between us. We believe our positive,
participatory, and peer-driven team culture plays a big part in driving our
growing success. Come chat with us about it!

[https://www.olark.com/about](https://www.olark.com/about)

== Positions ==

Are you fanatical about providing great customer support and have meticulous
attention to detail?

We are looking for a new member to join our crack support team, doing front
line chat, email and occasional phone support!

Please apply online: [https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

~~~
ecaron
Why is the remote work limited to people in PST? If a potential candidate is
in Iowa, couldn't the requirement just be "Are you ok working 10am-7pm your
time?"

~~~
fernandotakai
(note: i also work at olark)

we are currently searching for coverage for certain hours -- but if someone
from other timezones have no problem working PST/CET, that's fine and they can
totally apply.

------
yapjonathan
Roomorama - Rails Developers - both full-time onsite (in Singapore) and
remote.

We are a fast growing company that aims to make booking short-term
accommodations easy and safe, worldwide. We have offices in Singapore and the
Philippines. Our global attitude is reflected in our multicultural team, being
represented by over 20 different nationalities. We are proud of our open and
eclectic culture and we like to work in a relaxed, friendly setting. We offer
competitive salaries, benefits, perks and flexible working conditions. Visas
are considered.

=============================================================

We are looking for someone with:

\- Excellent knowledge of Ruby and Rails 3 & 4

\- Knowledge of Relational Databases (MySQL, SQLite)

\- Flawless HTML/CSS/Javascript (jQuery, Backbone) coding skills

\- Knowledge of testing frameworks (RSpec)

\- You must possess a strong, traditional belief in clean and beautiful code.
No exceptions.

\- Strict discipline in following existing formatting standards

=============================================================

Please include any of the following along with your CV:

\- Github profile

\- Stack Overflow profile

\- Twitter handle

\- Blog URL

\- Anything that helps us learn more about who you are

Apply at [http://jobs.roomorama.com](http://jobs.roomorama.com) or email
federico@roomorama.com

------
endtwist
Planetary ([http://planetary.io](http://planetary.io)) — fully REMOTE — we're
looking for a full-time Backend Developer and a part-time Design Intern.

We're a New York City-based digital product studio where happiness, empathy,
and exploration are our core values. We want to inspire our clients and build
products that will make them (and their customers) more productive and
impactful in the industries they represent.

Working with startups and big corps alike, we've had the opportunity to forge
new approaches to product development and change the way many of our clients
think about the process. We build everything from platforms to mobile apps.

With so much exciting work happening, we'd love for you to join us and be part
of the team! Check out the job pages[1][2] and shoot me an email if you're
interested: josh@planetary.io

[1] [http://planetary.io/jobs/backend-
developer](http://planetary.io/jobs/backend-developer)

[2] [http://planetary.io/jobs/design-
internship](http://planetary.io/jobs/design-internship)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, Front-End, Technical AM,
Sales, and Marketing roles here:
[https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs](https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs) We'd love to
hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

~~~
dkarapetyan
Just tried to go through your application process and I have to say there is a
bit too much friction for people that don't have a twitter, facebook, or
linkedin account. Even the people that do have such accounts it seems like
they have to sign up for angel list account. All of that is unnecessary
friction because the only piece of information you need is a pdf or html
document as the resume.

------
geori
Front End Engineer

EdgeTheory | HQ in Jackson, MS or REMOTE (USA only)

Be a part of a small agile team that gives our engineers a ton of freedom and
responsibility in developing apps, which include a messaging and a social
intelligence product. EdgeTheory is an Angular.js shop and our backend runs in
Ruby (Sinatra).

Responsibilities

* Work closely with Designers and Backend Engineers to create world class products

* Develop new ways to analyze social data and present it in a way that provides value to our customers

* Implement the User Interface for Large Applications and have total ownership (UX, Design, Interactions) of Small Applications

* Update Existing Applications according to best practices

* Research Best Practices for application design and constantly improve your skills

Requirements

* A self-starter that can deal with ambiguity and get stuff done

* Experience with programming large, complex applications

* Able to construct rich HTML and CSS, with complex JavaScript interactions

* Experience with JavaScript Frameworks (E.g., Angular, Ember, Backbone, jQuery)

* Experience with Responsive Design (E.g., Twitter Bootstrap, Bourbon Neat)

Bonus Points

* Strong design sense

* CSS compiler knowledge (E.g., Sass, LESS)

* Visualization Experience (E.g., d3.js)

* Experience debugging front-ends and using UI testing tools (E.g., Karma, Jasmine)

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@edgetheory.com

------
egillie
Flexport | Software engineer | San Francisco, CA

Our goal is to create a world where anyone can freely trade regardless of
geographic, cultural, regulatory, or logistical boundaries. By dramatically
simplifying the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a
new generation of entrepreneurs to benefit from the wonders of international
trade. We're a small team of technologists, logistics experts and customer
experience fanatics operating out of a beautiful office in downtown San
Francisco. Backed by YCombinator, as well as Google Ventures, Bloomberg BETA,
and First Round Capital · Experienced revenue growth of 2,000% over the last 3
months · Only tech-driven logistics company offering a full-stack of freight
forwarding and customs brokerage services

We are currently hiring software developers plus freight, customs and
logistics experts of all kinds. If you are interested in joining our team,
check out [https://www.flexport.com/careers](https://www.flexport.com/careers)
or my e-mail is evie@flexport.com :)

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA Full-
time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

------
dmacvicar
SUSE is hiring for 72 different positions. 37 in Engineering. (REMOTE OK², CAN
OFFER VISA, RELOCATION SPONSORSHIP)

Locations: \- Nuremberg, Germany

\- Prague, Czech Republic

\- Beijing, China

\- any SUSE location globally or home office

We have positions open for Docker developers, Kernel engineers, Java/Linux
developers, Ruby hackers, Rails developers, OpenStack engineers, and QA
engineers.

SUSE is a 20+ year old company providing a rock-solid enterprise Linux
distribution. You can see where we lead here:
[https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-
leadership.html](https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-leadership.html)

What do we offer:

\- Direct contact with representatives of free/open source software projects
worldwide.

\- Regular hackathons (Hack Weeks) and workshops on the company, department,
and team levels.

\- Five weeks vacation. (¹)

\- Contributions to pension insurance or capital life insurance. (¹)

\- Other common employee benefits (food coupons, health care, sports and
cultural activities). (¹)

\- Free beverages. (¹)

\- We know how to party.

\- We celebrate success.

All job postings are available here:
[https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.allpositions&company_id=15495&version=6)

¹ Reference for the example benefits is the office in Germany. They may vary
across hiring locations.

² Please note that not all positions are available for remote workers.

~~~
zerr
Regarding `Software Engineer Distributed Storage` position, would you consider
a generalist C++ engineer without a distributed/storage experience? (but
willing to learn)

~~~
dmacvicar
I would encourage you to apply. If you can show us what you can do or what you
have done, there are several additional variables that will be considered.

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/#careers](http://collectivehealth.com/#careers)
), San Mateo, CA (Full time, on-site only)

We're a startup looking to replace health insurance with a system where
incentives are aligned for the benefit of both employees as well as employers.

In the long term, we think we can bend the cost of health care across the
country. Or in another way of saying it, we can lower both the first and
second derivative of the rising health care cost curve, nationwide. We've got
some compelling evidence for it as well if you'd like to chat.

Our tech stack is an SOA/microservices mix of Go and Java with an Angular
front end. We're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. We
believe good code is easy to read and should have a short "time to
understanding". We also believe that shipping is important and there are
appropriate times to leverage technical debt.

Some of our company-wide values are transparency and a superior customer
experience, from the way we design our products and over-indexing on customer
support.

Our eng team is around 9 and we're well funded, but still just a year old, so
early enough for non-trivial equity. We've got a ton of interesting problems
to solve. We expect all of our engineers to teach as well as learn.

We're looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, front end,
back end, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Full list of available
positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

------
Symbiote
Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew — London, UK — Full time

Kew is the world-leader in plant diversity science and a UNESCO World Heritage
Site. We're looking for software developers to work in the Biodiversity
Informatics department, working with data on plant and fungal taxonomy,
traits, human uses, specimens etc.

Three positions are primarily software development jobs — there's no
requirement for any knowledge of botany, but we want to make good, stable
software. The first is a junior position, a recent graduate is fine.

1\. Biodiversity Informatician: [https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/biodiversity-
informatician-2...](https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/biodiversity-
informatician-208826.html)

2\. Senior Biodiversity Informatician:
[https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/senior-biodiversity-
informat...](https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/senior-biodiversity-
informatician-208856.html)

3\. Lead Developer — Drupal: [https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/lead-developer-
drupal-208862...](https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/lead-developer-
drupal-208862.html)

The fourth position is for a researcher:

4\. Early Career Research Fellowship — Biodiversity Informatics:
[https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/early-career-research-
fellow...](https://careers.kew.org/vacancy/early-career-research-
fellowship-208850.html)

See [https://github.com/RBGKew](https://github.com/RBGKew) and
[http://emonocot.org/](http://emonocot.org/) for examples of recent
development work. All employees start with 30 days leave, flexi-time, a Civil
Service pension, and an office in a botanic garden.

------
Peroni
Lyst Ltd - London, UK - [http://lyst.com/careers](http://lyst.com/careers)

Lyst is a leading fashion marketplace - we partner with the world’s top
fashion brands and stores to provide people with a personalised way to
discover and shop for fashion online. From launch in 2010, Lyst is growing
quickly and already generates tens of millions of dollars in sales for the
hundreds of brands, retailers and publishers it partners with around the
world. Lyst is backed by a range of all-star of investors including Accel
(Facebook, Spotify), DFJ (Skype), and those behind Oscar de la Renta, Smythson
and Tory Burch.

Behind the scenes we're python & machine learning fanatics.

You may remember us from these posts:

Image Background Removal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818)

Color Detection:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102)

Bayesian A/B Testing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419)

OpenRoss – fast, scalable, on-demand image resizer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744)

We're actively looking for talented people across the business to work full-
time, on-site in our London HQ. Right now, we're particularly keen on strong
JavaScript developers.

Dev Blog: [http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

Contact me directly if you are interested in finding out more: steve@ly.st

------
mickhagen
Spatch - London, UK - Full Time (CAN OFFER VISA / RELOCATION SPONSORSHIP) -
DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end

We’re creating a new form of communication. Email is over 40 years old and
doesn’t support many modern use-cases. Most messaging alternatives aren’t
decentralized or federated. We think there’s an opportunity to create a
modern, federated messaging platform with mutable, collaborative objects being
at the heart of it (i.e. tasks, events, etc -- but the objects could be
anything). What would happen if you took the best components of email
(IMAP/SMTP), chat (IRC/XMPP) and collaboration (Wave)... and created a
federated platform and new set of open protocols around it? That’s what we’re
building. Spatch is backed by some of the top US and European venture capital
investors. Spatch is an equal opportunity employer.

We'd love to get to know you fellow HN'ers.

Email: jobs@spatch.co See more of the job specs here:
[http://spatch.co/careers](http://spatch.co/careers)

------
thecodemonkey
Engage | Washington DC / Northern Virginia

At Engage we use technology and disruptive thinking to solve big problems for
innovators worldwide. We're looking to add a WordPress developer to our
creative team in our brand new Old Town Alexandria offices.

Here's what we're looking for:

\- Strong PHP/MySQL background

\- Intimate understanding of relational databases

\- Be comfortable with server administration (though by no means an expert
level)

\- Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript

\- A love of creative problem solving

\- Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a team environment

\- A passion for the open source community

\- In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges and
learning new skills

\- Comfortable with version control—Git preferred

\- Experience with Vagrant a plus

\- Bonus points if you have experience with Facebook Connect, Twitter Login,
OAuth, etc​

Is this you? Please apply here:
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/rXXauf/WordPress-
Deve...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/rXXauf/WordPress-
Developer.html) or contact me directly if you have any questions: mathias AT
engagedc.com

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco - Software engineering

Our mission is to help people accomplish their personal projects by matching
their needs to the right professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Great offices in SoMa with daily
home-cooked food and a friendly, ambitious team of 25 engineers. We're looking
for expertise in Python, Go, AWS, the full web stack, Android, iOS, machine
learning, and data science.

Some upcoming projects:

* New data pipeline (Hadoop/Redshift) to support customer and business needs

* Advancements to the matching algorithm so both sides of the marketplace are better served

* Migration of all backend systems to AWS

* Own and ship an Android app to make our customer experience faster and more efficient

For more information:

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Also, feel free to email me (chris at) with any questions!

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
amazing team amazing product highly recommend at least meeting with them....
they are going to a 20b company IMO.

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[http://www.surfly.com](http://www.surfly.com)

We're looking for Javascript + Python engineers to work on the core of our
technology which goes far beyond regular web development. Our stack includes:
Redis, Varnish, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C
and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      * Upto €65K + equity
      * Potentially become part of management
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

contact nicholas@surfly.com

------
amylin
Want to improve education?

TES USA (Blendspace, Wikispaces) - San Francisco - Fulltime fullstack web
developer, front-end engineer and backend engineer wanted

Join us as the 7th engineer of TES USA (Blendspace, Wikispaces and TES
Resources) and help us build technology to serve the 6M+ teachers who use our
products.

==== What you'll do ====

As a small team of 15, there is lots to do! Designing and building new parts
of our applications, working on our front-end javascript and AJAX, squeezing a
few more requests/second out of our web heads, working on our replicated
databases and file storage.

We are hiring for:

\- Fullstack web developer

\- Front-end engineer

\- Backend engineer

==== Who you are ====

You are fluent in Node.js, PHP, Python, Java, or Ruby and can pick up a
language from this list you don't yet know. We are interested in developers
that feel comfortable using modern technologies and want to make a big impact
in improving K-12 education.

==== Interested? ====

Learn more: [http://www.wikispaces.com/jobs](http://www.wikispaces.com/jobs)
or contact Dom at dbellizzi@wikispaces.com.

------
eli
Washington, DC - Industry Dive -
[http://industrydive.com/](http://industrydive.com/)

Industry Dive is a growing B2B digital media company. We report news and
publish information to help executives and decision makers in the world's
biggest industries. See
[http://www.retaildive.com/](http://www.retaildive.com/) and
[http://www.utilitydive.com/](http://www.utilitydive.com/) for examples. You
may have seen a recent story we wrote about the economics of solar power on
the HN frontpage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8947198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8947198)

Industry Dive is a successful and growing three-year-old startup. We just
moved into a nice new office in Chinatown overlooking 7th St... but we're
still small enough that every person here has an important job and the ability
to impact the course of the entire company.

    
    
       JR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER (Mainly Python/Django)
    

I'm looking for a smart, hungry, and entrepreneurial-minded developer to add
features and fix bugs in our core content management system. The ideal
candidate has at least a couple of personal or professional projects under
their belt, but extensive Python experience or a degree in CS is _not_ a
requirement.

    
    
       DEVELOPER INTERN
    

I'm looking to bring on one or two interns to learn about software development
as they build tools that make Industry Dive a better company.

    
    
       WHY WORKING AT INDUSTRY DIVE IS GREAT
    

\- We're a successful, growing and profitable company. We're also still small
enough that everyone matters. No "busy work" here.

\- Short development cycle. We like to ship early and iterate.

\- Not the same thing every day. You'll have the opportunity to work on
projects outside your core job description.

\- Great team -- Work with a diverse group of people who are _really good_ at
what they do.

    
    
       TO APPLY
    

To apply for the above positions, visit
[http://industrydive.com/jobform/](http://industrydive.com/jobform/) or email
eli/at/industrydive.com with any questions.

Members of underrepresented groups are strongly encouraged to apply.

~~~
eli
I'd also be interested in someone to focus on Mobile Web Development. We think
having a great user experience on mobile is really important to the success of
the company.

------
themcgruff
Basecamp (formerly 37signals) - Chicago IL (But you can be anywhere. REMOTE,
FULL TIME)

Android Lead Dev -
[https://basecamp.com/jobs/android](https://basecamp.com/jobs/android)
Marketing Designer -
[https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3841](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3841)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 [http://www.nimbl3.com](http://www.nimbl3.com) \- Ruby on Rails
developer - Bangkok, Thailand - hello@nimbl3.com

VISA SPONSORED, NO REMOTE

We are software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region. Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups and
backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, 500 startups and InVent.

 _We build products using_

Ruby on Rails; Node.JS; Heroku, AWS, DO; Native iOS / Android.

And we are in the most exciting city of South East Asia, probably of the
world.

 _Skills and Expertise_

\- Ruby and Ruby on Rails.

\- SQL (Postgres or MySQL) and NoSQL.

\- HTML / CSS / Javascript / jQuery. If you know Backbone, Ember or Angular is
a plus.

\- Any linux distribution.

\- Able to communicate in English.

\- 3+ years of experience

All developers are trained to be full-stack software engineers covering both
web and mobile platforms. If you are a mobile only developer and wish to
expand to web development, or the opposite, you are a web developer and eager
to do mobile development, we provide the perfect place for you to evolve.

------
RKlophaus
FiveStreet.com (a division of Move, Inc.) - Northern Virginia / Washington, DC
/ Boston, MA / Remote - Full Time

Are you a risk-averse engineer who yearns for a startup experience?

We are a recently acquired startup who has carved out an "intrapraneurial"
working environment in our parent company. We have the autonomy, flexibility,
and learning opportunities of a startup, but with the stability and budget of
a large company.

Our team runs FiveStreet.com
([http://www.fivestreet.com](http://www.fivestreet.com)) and related micro-
services within Move, Inc. We grew our active userbase by over 10x last year
because we still act like a startup. We're on track to achieve this same level
of growth in 2015.

If you join our 5-person team, you will gain experience in every part of
planning, building, and operating a high-volume Rails app. Heroku, Twilio, and
machine-learning experience a plus.

If you're intrigued, email rusty -at- fivestreet.com

------
bmj1
Moni (getmoni.com) - London - Visa, full time

:: iOS Developer :: Android Developer :: Linux/Devops Engineer :: PHP
engineers ::

This is a great opportunity to be a part of a growing development team in a
London-based mobile start-up, and work in an environment that requires
collaboration, great communication skills and flexibility.

At Moni we believe in latest technologies and lean approach. Our solution
revolves around a distributed API backend with UX focussed mobile and web
clients. We are strong believers in lean development, outside-in testing,
continuous integration and delivery; we automate virtually every aspect of our
day to day and are constantly looking for improvements in these areas.

Our diverse team, based in central London, is now 24 strong and growing, we
are looking for smart & ambitious people who would like to help us build
something truly great. If you are engaged, critical, and always ready to
propose that one idea that will make our product and systems that much better
- WE WANT YOU!

We are well-funded. The founders were previously heads of Google Mobile and
Yahoo! Mobile product teams and we're backed by TechStars as well as a team of
smart investors & advisors who believe in our vision.

If you are up to the challenge, we’d love to hear from you. Please email
Athina: athina+hn@getmoni.com and let us know why you'd like to join.

 _Full jobs specs_ Android Developer: [http://playfair-
capital.workable.com/jobs/31269](http://playfair-
capital.workable.com/jobs/31269) iOS Developer: [http://playfair-
capital.workable.com/jobs/31268](http://playfair-
capital.workable.com/jobs/31268) Linux/Devops Engineer: [http://playfair-
capital.workable.com/jobs/27548](http://playfair-
capital.workable.com/jobs/27548)

------
mikeolivieri
100% REMOTE, Articulate - [http://articulate.com](http://articulate.com) (JS
Engineers)

Articulate is a highly profitable, established software company that’s making
a big impact in the fast-growth online learning space. It’s also the second
largest 100% distributed company in the U.S. with 140 employees (Automattic is
the largest).

We’re looking for JavaScript engineers to help architect and build high-
quality web products that will impact the way millions of people learn online.
If you enjoy autonomy, ownership of projects, and working on a variety of
projects with a diverse team, we’d love to hear from you. We’re working with
some pretty cool technology and are right on the edge of what is possible in
the browser.

Checkout the full details here:
[http://articulate.theresumator.com/apply/CB6CAc/JavaScript-E...](http://articulate.theresumator.com/apply/CB6CAc/JavaScript-
Engineer)

------
amikula
OpenX Technologies - Pasadena & Menlo Park - Full Time - Python Back-end
developers and Django developers

I'm hiring both back-end (REST API) Python developers and Python web
application developers (Django) for full time work in either Pasadena, CA or
Menlo Park, CA. Must have at least two years of professional software
development experience and at least one year of professional Python
development experience. Here are the links to apply for the positions:
[http://openx.com/careers?jvi=oiEIZfwn,Job](http://openx.com/careers?jvi=oiEIZfwn,Job)
[http://openx.com/careers?jvi=oUSBZfw6,Job](http://openx.com/careers?jvi=oUSBZfw6,Job)

We at OpenX are growing our engineering team substantially this year. You can
find all of our job listings at:
[http://openx.com/careers](http://openx.com/careers)

~~~
geekofalltrades
I'd be interested in having a look at your listings, but your Careers site
appears to be broken; I see a header and sidebar, but the main page is just a
"Careers" banner with nothing underneath it. I'm using Chrome on Arch Linux.

------
notjosh
Clue: Berlin, Germany

We're a Berlin-based startup, dealing with (mostly) female reproductive health
- bringing dignity to the space, and dragging it into the 21st century with
apps (iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189652?ls=1&mt=8), Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.android)),
as well as a hardware project in the works.

We're looking for on-site, but we're happy to help with visas.

-> Android Engineer

Clue for Android just launched and already has over 100K downloads in the
Google Play store. Clue is making a dent in the history of fertility, and we
want you to join the team as we continue to grow the app.

Clue uses minSdkVersion 15, RxJava with Retrolambda, NoSQL database, Android
Studio with Gradle for builds, and RecyclerView.

Sound good?

More here:
[http://clue.workable.com/jobs/26729](http://clue.workable.com/jobs/26729)

-> Data Scientist

You love getting insights from data, whether it be via measurements or through
data visualisations. You are quantitative and evidence-driven. You’re curious,
interested in slicing datasets many ways to find interesting trends; then you
reproduce and revalidate these earlier results by following formal methods.
You have an engineering mindset, able to help build production-worthy systems.

You'll work with our product development team to help build features to let
users get insights from their data.

More here:
[http://clue.workable.com/jobs/27344](http://clue.workable.com/jobs/27344)

~~~
atroyn
Clue have an amazing team, mission and product. If you want to do something
useful instead of selling more ad inventory, I would look into joining them.

And Berlin is a great place to live.

------
diegomartin
SOMA Analytics @ London, UK - [http://soma-
analytics.com/careers.html](http://soma-analytics.com/careers.html)

SOMA Analytics is an investor-backed and award-winning startup that develops
pioneering mobile health technology. We are creating the world’s first mobile-
based mental resilience program, combining aspects from psychology and
medicine with machine learning and hardware.

We're hiring for full time positions and internships in diverse roles:
Software Engineering, UX/UI Design, Product Management, Machine Intelligence,
DevOps, Data Science and Sales.

We are a tight-knit, international family that is passionate about building
great products. From encouraging unconventional and lean thinking to
advocating a healthy lifestyle, we treat our employees as our greatest asset.
Join our rapidly expanding team and set your inner geek free with like-minded
and awesome workmates.

------
kgrandis
Parelio | Grand Rapids, MI; Durham, NC; or REMOTE |
[http://parelio.com](http://parelio.com)

Parelio builds software that helps medical device companies and their
distributors make better decisions when it comes to managing inventory and
surgeries. We are passionate about building an analytics-driven technical
infrastructure that reduces waste and increases supply chain transparency.
This lets all stakeholders make better decisions, which ultimately leads to
more affordable healthcare for patients.

:: Senior Software Engineer (full-stack, Python/Django) ::

Details:
[https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2v?referer=hn](https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2v?referer=hn)

:: DevOps Engineer ::

Details:
[https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2p?referer=hn](https://parelio.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k2p?referer=hn)

~~~
JshWright
I'm not really looking for anything right now, but would love to chat a bit
about what you guys do. Is there an email address where I could reach you?
(alternatively, my address is in my profile)

------
smortaz
Microsoft - Linux/Docker/IPython devs in Redmond/Seattle, Local or Remote

The Python/R team at Microsoft is building a "Data Studio" service centered
around IPython/Jupyter which will be targeted at anyone that needs a decent
REPL in the sky (eg Data Scientists and beyond). This will be a cloud/browser
based service built on Linux/Docker (not a typo!) I'm looking for experienced
backend & frontend dev that can help build this service.

2 positions available - Linux/Docker: 5+ years experience in building scalable
web based solutions.

1 position available - IPython/Jupyter: direct experience with IPython/Jupyter
internals a big plus.

Full benefits, Linux/Mac dev environment, remote or local (prefered). We are
Python/R/OSS fans and want to make the fantastic IPython/Jupyter environment
available to everyone.

Interested? Please contact smortaz over at microsoft dot com.

Thanks!

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

\- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer
experience

\- Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using
Elasticsearch and NLP

\- Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse
datasets

\- Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing
strategies

Our daily routine includes:

\- Full-team standups every morning

\- A mix of individual feature ownership and pair programming, with everyone
working full-stack

\- Agile two-week cycles with continuous integration and seamless deployment

\- Professional development: hack nights, conferences, meetups and speaking
opportunities

\- Daily catered lunch and tug-of-war sessions with Maven, the office corgi

Our current tech stack includes:

\- Python, Django, Flask

\- AngularJS, CoffeeScript

\- D3 for visualization, NLTK for NLP

\- Elasticsearch, Redis, PostgreSQL, Celery

\- AWS, Git, Docker, Fig, Bower, Gulp, Ansible, Fabric…

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
robg
Neumitra - continuous brain health - Boston, MA at South Station/Leather
District

Full-time

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focused on physiological data toward continuous
brain health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-oriented developers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of brain health and
performance.

Say hello@neumitra.com!

------
mmurph211
Boston, MA - Full stack developer - SessionM

SessionM is the market leader in mobile-first digital loyalty and engagement
solutions. Thousands of leading brands work with us to establish one-to-one
relationships with their audiences, increase customer lifetime value and
identify key consumer segments for personalized insights, remarketing and
acquisition initiatives.

We are looking for individuals with strong backgrounds in developing dynamic
high volume mobile and web applications with a mobile first approach. Ideal
candidates are passionate and experienced web developers building consumer
services ideally with experience in Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS.

[http://www.sessionm.com/job/software-engineer-front-end-
team...](http://www.sessionm.com/job/software-engineer-front-end-team-boston/)

If interested email eng-jobs at sessionm.com

------
codeinthehole
JustYoyo ([http://justyoyo.com/](http://justyoyo.com/)) - London - Full-time -
Python platform engineer(s)

JustYoyo is a FinTech startup building a marketing platform for modern
retailers powered by mobile payments. We're looking for diligent and
enthusiastic software engineers to join our engineering team and help us with:

\- Scaling out our platform as daily transaction volumes grow

\- Monitoring and alerting

\- Robust fraud detection

\- Statistical analysis of transactional data

Our product comprises iOS and Android apps and a set of Python microservices
hosted on AWS. We currently use Puppet, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ and Postgres
amongst other things.

We use Kanban for development with mandatory peer review and test coverage for
all work.

Apply via our Workable page:
[http://yoyo.workable.com/jobs/8166](http://yoyo.workable.com/jobs/8166)

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Come and influence the direction of one of the world's most popular
benchmarks. Primate Labs is looking for a skilled software developer to join
us and contribute to Geekbench. As a developer working on Geekbench, you will
help design and develop future versions, as well as maintain the current
version of the Geekbench application.

Responsibilities

Your primary responsibility will be to develop and characterize workloads for
future versions of Geekbench. You'll also work on features that will be
included in the cross-platform core of Geekbench.

Background

We're looking for someone with the following background. These points aren't
meant to be hard-and-fast requirements, but should give you an idea of the
work you'll be doing at Primate Labs:

\- BA/BMath/BSc in a technical field (or in lieu of a degree, equivalent
experience).

\- Extensive experience with C++ and the STL.

\- Experience with at least one of: Java, Objective-C, Python, Ruby

\- Self-motivated, able to work independently, and proactive.

\- Basic understanding of processor architectures.

Pluses

\- Experience with C++11.

\- Experience writing cross-platform code.

\- Experience with CUDA, Metal, OpenCL, OpenGL, or RenderScript.

\- Experience with code optimization and profiling tools (e.g., Instruments,
VTune).

Benefits

\- Competitive salary and vacation time.

\- Medical and dental benefits.

\- Flexible work hours.

This is a full-time employment position in our Toronto, Ontario office.
Interested? Send your resume and any other relevant information about your
background or work experience to jobs@primatelabs.com.

------
danielrosewarne
Oxford, UK - Full Stack Developer - Ruby, JS, Phonegap, React

We're Journl, an Oxford-based start up that has created a truly exciting
online product. It’s a multi-platform personal organizer and database made to
help manage life, as opposed to the numerous productivity apps made to manage
work. Journl is for your life, hobbies and passions. Journl has a unique
combination of features all in one place - to-dos, events, notes, lists,
budgets and storage - and a distinctively friendly and easy to use interface.

We have a really ambitious and exciting roadmap for 2015 and we need brilliant
developers to join us to help make it all happen.

Find out more and apply here: [http://www.journl.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](http://www.journl.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

------
kaielvin
Pirate3D (Singapore) − Full time, REMOTE.

Our main product is the Buccaneer, a 3D printer designed to be affordable,
sleek and user-friendly.

You will join the software team and contribute in developping the software
ecosystem surounding the printer. You will be working on many different
stacks, from firmware to web, servers, native cross-platform apps, generative
3D and GPU computing. The more of those technologies you have worked in the
past with, the better, and the more into mastering them you are, the better.
Expect to be given a lot of freedom, and stock bonuses proportional to your
commitment and contribution to the project.

We can also sponsor your work visa, if you fancy moving to Singapore.

If interrested, send an email with your achievements, aspirations, and Skype
ID to Kai at contact@kaielvin.org

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Full-time | DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end.

We're a Swiss software shop that is re-building stuff from scratch. This might
be a very exciting, well-paid opportunity if you are allowed to work here
(e.g., if you are from the EU) and if you speak (some) German.

We are the market leader for ERP systems for SMBs in Switzerland and our web-
team is looking for DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end people.

We build e-business solutions (mainly web-shops) using the following tech-
stack:

\- Python

\- Flask

\- MongoDB

\- Elasticsearch

\- RedHat and Docker

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- JQuery

We are very open to other tech-stacks (e.g., NodeJS) and people who can reason
about technology and contribute with their ideas.

My experiences living and working in Switzerland can be found here: "Eight
reasons why I moved to Switzerland to work in IT"
[http://goo.gl/EIX4UX](http://goo.gl/EIX4UX)

Contact me for further info: iwang@fastmail.net

~~~
iolothebard
First time I've ever been sad about being primarily a (MS stack) .Net
developer.

Ich liebe die Schweiz!

------
villosil
Leadfeeder - Helsinki, Finland - Software Engineer - Full time -
[http://www.leadfeeder.com](http://www.leadfeeder.com)

We are a fast growing startup based in Helsinki determined to make Leadfeeder
a big thing globally. Currently we are still a small team of four, but we are
sure to hire lot of key people during the next years. We have a solid business
and our customers are loving what we do for them with Leadfeeder.

We are looking for a talented Software Engineer to join our team.

Your job would be to:

\- Work closely with our experienced team to make Leadfeeder better every day

\- Develop the Leadfeeder product, the backend systems and user interfaces

\- Develop new integrations to Leadfeeder

\- Help operate our production environments

We hope you have:

\- Extensive experience in developing web applications

\- Solid understanding of computer programming principles, design patterns and
data structures.

\- Good team work and communication skills

\- Knowledge of database technologies both relational and non-relational

It’s even better if you have good skills / experience on:

\- Strong Ruby (on Rails) skills.

\- Cloud computing platforms (e.g. Amazon Web Services)

\- Linux servers

\- Ember.js or other Javascript frameworks

\- Web analytics

\- Mobile platforms

What we have to offer:

\- Competitive base pay

\- Interesting growing business field

\- Good support from the team

\- Change to work with cool and exciting technologies

\- A chance to be a part of the next success story

If this is something for you, please get in touch via jobs@leadfeeder.com.
Send us your resume with couple of lines why you’d be perfect to join our
team. Also include links to something you built and you are proud of.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django, front end web, iOS, and Android
developers plus UX designers across our offices. Freelance & fulltime
available.

We're a 5yr old, 80 person agency based in London, UK with offices in Bristol,
UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype, a
number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
kwayed
Monetate - Remote (US/Canada only) or Philadelphia or London --
[http://monetate.com](http://monetate.com)

DevOps Engineer

Monetate powers personalization for the world's best brands. We deliver more
than a million requests per minute using our 100% Linux, 100% AWS platform.

Location We're a geographically distributed team, and we welcome applicants
from the US and Canada. If you prefer working in an office, we also have
positions available in London UK, Conshohocken PA, and Palo Alto CA. We're
all-in on distributed teams. We use technologies including Slack, BlueJeans,
and GitHub to stay connected, and we get together a couple times per year as
well.

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer to join our growing Engineering team. Our
engineering team is passionate about scale. We believe in respect for each
other and for our customers as a core value. We believe that, as
professionals, we should find our work fulfilling and it should contribute
towards our happiness in life. We believe that a small team with full
technical authority and responsibility is key to both happiness and project
success. We believe in working with the best and we commit to continual
improvement.

Why we need you:

To help us deliver reliable, zero-downtime releases using tools such as
Terraform and CloudFormation. To help us create machine images using tools
such as Ansible and Packer To help us monitor our infrastructure and
applications using tools such as Circonus, CloudWatch, and Sensu.

You'll be successful in this role if:

You are a Linux expert who can program a bit (and wants to learn more!) You've
used AWS or other virtualized infrastructure You prefer automation tools such
as Ansible, Chef, or Puppet to ssh and shell scripts You've spent several
years administering Linux/Unix services in production

Bonus Points for:

Python expertise Experience using AWS services at scale Experience running
high-volume Internet services Contributions to Open-Source Software

Contact kway at monetate dot com

------
lovitt
Vox Media -- Washington DC, New York, or Remote --
[http://www.voxmedia.com](http://www.voxmedia.com)

Do you care about the future of journalism? Vox Media is a technology-driven
media company. Our publications include Vox, The Verge, Polygon, Eater,
Racked, Curbed, and SB Nation. We're working hard to solve the problem of
scaling and sustaining high-value journalism & storytelling. We're hiring
engineers to hack on Chorus, our publishing platform (built on Ruby & Rails,
among other tech):

* Full-Stack Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/11329?gh_jid=11329](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/11329?gh_jid=11329)

* Editorial Tools Full-Stack Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42281?gh_jid=42281](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42281?gh_jid=42281)

* Performance Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/37584?gh_jid=37584](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/37584?gh_jid=37584)

* Security Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42417?gh_jid=42417](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42417?gh_jid=42417)

We have several non-engineering positions open, as well, including:

* Product Manager - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42506?gh_jid=42506](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42506?gh_jid=42506)

* QA Tester - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42513?gh_jid=42513](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42513?gh_jid=42513)

More details and open positions here:
[http://www.voxmedia.com/careers](http://www.voxmedia.com/careers)

And read more about the Vox Media product team on our blog:
[http://product.voxmedia.com](http://product.voxmedia.com)

~~~
cfqycwz
Vox seems like a cool company--any summer internship positions available?

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Systems Engineer – We're looking for someone to double our current systems/ops
team (a team of one). Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems)

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
Demetres
Tribe Wearables, Greece, Komotini - Senior and Junior Embedded Engineers.

[https://tribe.workable.com/](https://tribe.workable.com/)

Tribe Wearables is a venture-backed startup, developing a cutting edge muscle
activity tracker, embedded into sport apparel. We are looking for people who
want to change the way people exercise and push their physical performance to
the next level.

We want to create great products and to do so, we are creating a place to
cultivate and nurture such greatness. Where amazingly talented people, people
like yourself, are empowered to deliver their best and most creative work,
within a fun and exciting environment.

------
__dontom__
Retresco GmbH - Berlin, Germany - Backend Developer Python and/or Java

We are looking for Backend Developers (m/w) to join our development team in
Berlin.

We specialize in content automation solutions, using natural language
processing, search and machine learning technology to build APIs and cloud
applications that solve the needs of our customers.

If you have experience in Python and/or Java development of backend
architectures, optimally including NoSQL storages and/or Elasticsearch, please
apply at jobs[at]retresco.de

For more information visit:
[http://www.retresco.de/backenddeveloper](http://www.retresco.de/backenddeveloper)

~~~
hinch
Hi, Just to mention I've got an automatic response via the email address you
give with the following message :

Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Ich befinde bin bis zum 27.10.2014 nicht im
Office. Sobald ich wieder da bin, werde ich mich mit Ihnen in Kontakt setzen.
In sehr dringenden Fällen wenden Sie sich bitte an office@retresco.de. Mit
besten Grüßen

~~~
__dontom__
Oh, thanks for the hint.. I guess somebody forgot to turn off their out of
office notification. I'll pass that on!

~~~
hinch
Vielen danke!

------
skastel
Runscope ([http://www.runscope.com/](http://www.runscope.com/)) - Account
Execs, and Engineers of the DevOps, Data and Product variety

Full time in San Francisco (3rd St. and Market)

We're a team of people who are passionate about building excellent developer
tools for people who use API's. We're all very passionate about building great
tools that we would (and do!) use ourselves on a daily basis to get our jobs
done.

Read more about our available positions and what we're up to:
[https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope](https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope)

------
chillydawg
Data Manager, London, UK. Longshot Systems is a sports betting syndicate that
is looking for a new syndicate member to take control of all data. Sourcing,
parsing, scraping, storing, manipulating - everything.

Benefits: cold, hard cash. We have no ping pong table, but we are very
profitable, tiny and growing very very quickly. You'll be member #5, working
with two coders, one PhD quant and our quant/commercial guru dude.

This is a full time role in our office in Marylebone. If you like sports,
perhaps a bit of sports betting and are a dab hand at hacking stuff together,
then get in touch at

hiring+david@longshotsystems.co.uk

~~~
gabiteodoru
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

    
    
         hiring+david@longshotsystems.co.uk

------
heidar
Chengbao - Hong Kong - [http://chengbao.com.hk/](http://chengbao.com.hk/)

Want to move to Hong Kong? We'll help the right candidate get a visa to
relocate here. We make high quality web and native apps related to security.
We have an awesome office, a great international team and we are growing fast.

We have the following positions available at our office in Hong Kong: UX
Designer/Developer (Web) Senior Android and/or iOS Developer Senior Software
Developer (Ruby)

Drop me an email at heidar@chengbao.com.hk or leave a comment if you're
interested or have any questions. :)

~~~
gghk
Have you got any apps or tools made by your team you can show? Moving to Hong
Kong is a pretty big deal, so would love to get a better sense of what sort of
people you've hired and what kind of work you have on offer.

------
thomaspun
Loop Pulse ([http://looppulse.com](http://looppulse.com)) - HONG KONG - Full
time NodeJS/Meteor Lead - VISA

Our vision is digital intelligence for retail. We help retail to capitalize
every visit via contextual engagement. Our target market is Asia. We are
funded and are currently building out our founding team. It'd be fun working
in a huge space with the latest tech in the best Asia city. More info:
[http://looppulse.com/joinus.html](http://looppulse.com/joinus.html)

If interested, please email me at t@looppulse.com.

------
sameersegal
Artoo [http://www.artoo.in](http://www.artoo.in): #FinTech #BigData -
Bangalore, India - Full Time

Artoo is improving access to financial services for the world's poor. Today,
through its partners, Artoo disburses more than loans worth $ 3 million every
month, increasing at the rate of 25% month on month.

Interested in making an impact? Improving people's lives using technology?
Take a look at our jobs at
[https://angel.co/artoo/jobs](https://angel.co/artoo/jobs)

* Android

* Emberjs / FrontEnd JavaScript

* Nodejs / FullStack JavaScript

* CouchDB, RabbitMQ, AWS / DevOps

* Designer

------
ekanes
Phoenix, AZ

GiftcardZen.com - we buy and sell numbers.

Funded. 20 people. Fastest-growing company in Arizona, now opening a Phoenix
office.

Looking for:

* Developers: RoR, Heroku (see Stack below)

* Community Person

* Data-driven Marketer

* iOS app developer

* Android app developer

* CFO

Our stack: We use Ruby on Rails backed by a Postgres database running on
Heroku. Because we're constantly outgrowing our systems, we are moving to a
service-oriented architecture, both by moving process to service objects
within our existing app, and creating microservices which run in separate
applications.

All positions are full-time, in our gorgeous new downtown office where
developers have both windows/light/views and also doors that close. ;)

How to apply: hiring@

Edit: Formatting

~~~
justfalcon
Could you describe a little more about what exactly you're looking for in a
"community person"?

------
errordeveloper
Core Engineer at VC-funded open-source project, Weaveworks, London

Weaveworks is a start-up founded by the team that created RabbitMQ and backed
by one of the world’s leading tech investors. Headquartered in London, we are
hiring engineers to work on our open source software product, Weave.

The purpose of Weave is to enable all developers, no matter what their
background, to take advantage of container technologies such as Docker and
build better software applications. We believe that containers will lead to
much more software being built at greater speed and scale than ever before, so
much so that many existing approaches will need to be reimagined.

We have an experienced team and welcome newcomers who want to progress fast,
as well as domain experts in relevant technologies. Currently Weave is a set
of network services written in Go, packaged to make distributed Docker
applications much easier to construct. But we have considerable ambitions, and
the space is evolving rapidly, so we especially seek developers with the right
outlook and ability to adapt.

Ideally you have real world experience of building and running systems with a
focus on resilience and uptime. You are as comfortable designing or debugging
a distributed protocol as you are talking to customers building a web app or
scaling a data service.

We hope to meet developers who share our values:

\- Complete focus on the simplest possible user experience

\- A real desire to innovate, and then measure success by happy customers not
kudos from purists

\- Relish being held accountable for work quality, but want to own how that
work is done

\- Want to participate in shaping the culture and technology of a fast moving
company

\- We communicate clearly and we respect everyone who uses our software

In short, you would be working on a highly visible and ambitious open source
project with all the opportunities and responsibilities that come with that.
We aim to be a market leader and want people who really feel they could be a
big part of the team making that happen.

More info and application form at:
[http://weave.works/jobs/](http://weave.works/jobs/)

~~~
errordeveloper
What would you do?

You will write code in Go to create flexible, easy-to-use tools for containers
in development and in production. You will design and implement new tools for
monitoring and managing container networks. You will help shape our vision of
containerized software development. You will solve customer issues, write
blogs to describe what you've done and participate in conferences and
hackathons to grow your skills and reputation.

~~~
go1979
I'm a fan of weave. Is remote a possibility? North America - east coast -
short hop across the pond, not so bad tz difference, etc.

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack, iOS, Android, Design | No
Remote/Visa/Internships

Imgur is the largest image community on the web, clocking in at over 60
billion page views per month! We have a small engineering team, so each
engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive scale.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs)

If you have any questions about the open positions or want to know what it's
like to work at Imgur feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com Full Stack Engineer ---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 2.5 million vacation homes in 100,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today. ---About You---
You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding creative solutions
to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with using it to make
the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards for yourself and
you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and inspire you to
play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full Stack Engineers
to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will have the
freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical direction of
the site. ---Requirements--- Strong knowledge of a modern language - PHP,
Python, Ruby, Go * Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks * Strong
knowledge of big data, database design, and/or search algorithms * Experience
with NoSQL and/or RDBMS * Demonstrated ability to write clean, light code *
Experience working with Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience working with
XML, JSON, and REST * Experience working with queueing systems such as
RabbitMQ and Beanstalk * [http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-
engineer](http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-engineer)

------
maramaemartin
SocialWire, located in San Francisco, is looking for a Senior Software
Engineer

SocialWire is taking a new approach to advertising: building a recommendation
engine for products. Our system generates product-level ads and hyper-targets
them to exactly the right audience. We do this at scale and automatically
across a retailer's entire catalog. We want our ads to be so good that people
discover interesting products through them. We want ads to actually feel
useful.

We're looking for a Sr. Software Engineer to join our talented team. You'll
have the opportunity to work on all aspects of our product from backend Python
services to slick dashboard features to integrating our product across
multiple platforms.

What's in it for you? * Great salaries, great health/dental/medical benefits
and stock options. * Amazing co-workers who you will look forward to seeing
each morning. * Unlimited PTO. We work hard, but we want to make sure our team
has time to recharge. * Sunny dog-friendly office in the Potrero Hill
neighborhood of San Francisco with a lounge area, backyard, and a sweeping
view of the city skyline * Free catered lunch every day (and many other
meals). * Fully stocked kitchen with snacks and beverages. * Unlimited
artisanal espresso from the neighborhood coffee shop. * Laundry service.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/878](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/878)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to build up global crowdsourced sensor
networks by tapping into the smart phones we all carry everywhere we go. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right now (DevOps,
backend, frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking
for smart, like minded people rather than people with specific, existing
skills. We also recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm
Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.
We also like data visualization a lot [5].

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

Email us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

[5] OpenSignal Reports:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/](http://opensignal.com/reports/)

~~~
rosshemsley
I was checking out your site, but I am getting a DNS error for
[http://l.en.opensignal.com](http://l.en.opensignal.com) (both on my local
machine and server.)

~~~
jalehopensignal
Thanks for letting us know, we are working on fixing it as I'm typing this,
will drop you a line once it's fixed as well so you can explore our page more.

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Mid level to Sr Backend Software Developers located
in Boston, MA - Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions.

We operate in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In
these roles, you'll be working to build out new products and services to
expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals with solid
fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is important - but
also looking for those who have skills to build scalable systems in higher
level languages. Interest / experience in internet security is a huge plus as
well. For more info, please see the postings here (note, the posting only
mentions Portsmouth, but we're looking for roles in Boston and Maidstone as
well):

[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/senior-
softwar...](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/senior-software-
developer/)

Any questions you can email me at lancen.lachance@globalsign.com

------
G228
FP Complete - Remote position - San Francisco - Test Engineers

Software Engineer in Test [https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/software-
engineer-test/](https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/software-engineer-test/)
For this role we are looking for someone to help build our test and delivery
capabilities. You will be working as a member of the development team
providing direct input and support on product implementation, testing, and
quality. Your mission is to innovate on the test infrastructure enabling and
implementing automated tests and test suites across multiple product
component.

Test Engineer (Software) [https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/test-engineer-
software/](https://www.fpcomplete.com/business/test-engineer-software/) For
this position we are looking for creative software test engineers to work on
our commercial SaaS product. You will be working as a member of the product
team and you will be expected to provide direct input on product
implementation, testing, and quality. Your mission is to represent the
customer. You will learn the system from top to bottom validating the product
and making sure it delivers what the customer needs.

If you’d like to be part of our team please send a resume or CV to
admin@fpcomplete.com. Please include the title of the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
bdouglass
Ripple Labs -- San Francisco

Our team is building and maintaining the decentralized, open-source Ripple
Protocol and the ecosystem that surrounds it in order to enable money to move
around the globe in with the same speed and efficiency as information does.
(No ACH holding times or fees.)

Our team writes open source software and all our products are available on
Github. We want to help the community to build on top of our protocol and
develop products to enable them to do so, such as ripple-lib, gatewayd and
ripple-rest. We're a 90-person seed-stage startup, funded by top-notch VC's
including Google Ventures, and Andreessen Horowitz.

We are hiring backend engineers of all levels to design and build open-source,
server-side Node.JS Applications that integrate with the Ripple Protocol. Some
projects you might work on include
[https://github.com/codius](https://github.com/codius),
[https://github.com/ripple/ripple-lib](https://github.com/ripple/ripple-lib),
[https://github.com/ripple/ripple-rest](https://github.com/ripple/ripple-
rest), and
[https://github.com/ripple/gatewayd](https://github.com/ripple/gatewayd)

We are also hiring very senior C++ engineers, as well as support engineers,
integration engineers and solutions architects.

Please email careers (at) ripple.com if you're interested.

~~~
fayyazkl
for the senior C++ engineers and the likes, any chance for visa cum
relocation?

------
randyme
Search Product Manager - New York, San Francisco, London, Berlin

At Mapzen we take a different approach to the core components of mapping: open
source, open data, open access. We make modular tools for building better maps
because we believe that healthy mapping ecosystems are ones that are diverse,
sustainable, and accessible to all.

We're building a geocoder on top of entirely open data. We're providing it for
use as a hosted service and designed it for modular use and improvement by
developers. Geocoding and search are among the most complex problems in open
source mapping today, and we believe that the best way to solve those problems
is to build open services, software, and community around better search and
better data.

As product manager, you will help and guide a team of developers toward our
feature, quality, and community goals. You'll have an understanding of current
open datasets (and be on the lookout for new ones) and an interest in figuring
out how they can fit together for geocoding. Your perspective is global, with
an appreciation for diverse addressing systems and ideas about how to build
software that works for everyone. You know how to assess quality search
results, and how to investigate and improve results that fall short of user
expectations.

More info here: [https://mapzen.com/jobs/search-product-
manager](https://mapzen.com/jobs/search-product-manager)

------
nevinera
Emcien (Atlanta, GA) - Junior or Senior C Dev

We are looking for someone with basic C experience - "a few classes four years
ago" may be sufficient. You should be able to manage the first 5 Project Euler
problems in C, and you should at least be competent to write FizzBuzz,
implement a basic singly-linked list, and build a simple unix 'cat' utility.

You should also be somewhat familiar with Unix - comfortable getting work done
on either the Linux or OSX command line. Bonus points for any of:

    
    
      - Understands hash tables
      - Familiarity with Ruby (our tests are written in RSpec)
      - Experience with data manipulation (text processing, parsing, etc)
      - Is not afraid of pointers
      - Can write C Macro wrappers for data structures
      - Has experience with using SAS, R, SciPy, or Matlab to do data analysis
    

An experienced C developer could also apply if interested - you folk are
harder to find and hire, but we have no specific requirement for a junior-
level salary.

You can talk to me (nevinera@gmail.com) if you have any questions, or if you
just want a feel for the company.

To apply, send a resume and sample C program to devjobs@emcien.com. The sample
should be written by you in C, but otherwise can be anything you like - if you
have any C projects already public, that will do; otherwise I'd suggest a
basic implementation of unix `cat`, `sort`, or `cut` as a reasonable
demonstration of competence.

~~~
nevinera
While I personally have no problem with remote work, Emcien is not willing to
engage fully remote employees or sponsor visas. :-\

------
thethimble
GoGuardian - Los Angeles, CA (Hermosa Beach) -
[https://goguardian.com](https://goguardian.com)

We provide analytics, advanced web filtering, and classroom management
software for schools with Chromebooks. Our traction has been astounding. We
launched in 2014, and already have hundreds of paying districts, with our
software installed on over 800,000 school-owned devices. We are now processing
30 million events per day and growing about 10% week over week.

Engineering-wise, we need full-stack help. We're in the process of rebuilding
our entire event ingestion pipeline (going from PHP+MySQL to
Kinesis+Java+Cassandra+Solr). We've got a team of seven engineers (including
myself). We're all responsible for everything (frontend, backend, database,
deployments, everything). We're looking for someone who wants to make
tremendous impact in the organization - making key engineering decision that
will impact the company for years to come. We're looking for killer frontend
and backend people as well as data scientists (we've got a goldmine of usage
data that we haven't run any non-trivial analytics on).

We're Pre-Series-A and profitable! We're in the process of raising an A round
which will enable us to scale up. If you're interested in an early stage
startup that's positioned well for stable growth, please reach out!

Hit us up at jobs@goguardian.com

------
buro9
CloudFlare are hiring in both SF and London.

We have a range of positions, most of which can be found on our website, but
if you happen to be great at any of the following just get in touch:

* Lua

* Go

* C

* Docker architectures for microservices (Mesos, Marathon, etc)

* JavaScript (think of ES6 and core stuff)

You don't need all of that, we welcome specialists in a big way though
awareness of how things glue together and core HTTP is a good thing.

We don't welcome agencies or recruiting firms, at CloudFlare engineers hire
engineers. You'll find our contact details easily enough, or ping any of us
individually via Twitter or email.

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for an iOS Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer. With proven market
fit in an industry ripe for innovation, we're moving full-speed ahead towards
our Spring launch. Join us at the intersection of hardware and software as we
make people's lives (and wallets) a little simpler.

We're hiring an iOS Engineer. As one of our core hires in this team you'll
develop and improve our iOS applications and services for our Coin device.

What's in it for you? * Competitive salary and equity. * Health, dental and
vision coverage for you and your family. * Commuter benefits. * Collaborative
San Francisco office close to CalTrain and Muni stations. * Fully stocked
kitchen and daily catered lunch. * In-office wellness programs including
weekly yoga, massage and Pilates sessions. * Get involved with our community!
Employees are highly encouraged to attend and speak at relevant conferences. *
Grow your career with us! We're always looking for people who want to take on
additional responsibility as we scale.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859)

------
stevepike
SevenFifty: B2B software in the wine and spirits world. New York, NY

10,000+ restaurants, bars, and retail stores across the country use our
platform to find wine, spirits, and beer, and we're looking for full-time
software engineers to help us change the beverage alcohol business. Our stack
is Rails backed by Postgres with Solr for search on Heroku. We also have a few
small things in Clojure.

About the company. Ever wonder how bars and restaurants buy their alcohol?
SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. We're working with leading
wholesalers, bars, restaurants, and wine stores across the country. We're
funded, have revenues, and are on track to being profitable without additional
funding.

About your role. You’ll be an early member of the engineering team and will
tackle a wide range of problems. You’ll get exposure to all aspects of web
application development. You'll work on hard problems like search and the
processing of structured and unstructured datasets. You’ll own user-facing
features from conception and design to deployment. You’ll also learn about the
wine and spirits industry, which is intellectually rich, occasionally bizarre,
and a ton of fun. (If interested, we’ll even help you further your formal
education in wine, spirits, or beer.)

You can email me directly at steve@sevenfifty.com.

[http://www.sevenfifty.com/about/jobs](http://www.sevenfifty.com/about/jobs)

------
solarcenturyds
Solarcentury - London - Multiple software development positions (Java, HTML,
CSS and JavaScript)

Solarcentury has been around since the early days of the solar industry.
Founded in 1998, we’ve been part of the evolution that has made PV the
attractive investment it is today. We’ve put solar on more types of sites than
any other company in the industry, and have won multiple awards for product
innovation.

We provide a range of software based services to its customers and internal
staff. The systems and services are a vital part of Solarcentury’s brand and
position in the marketplace. Our services are delivered using a mixture of
commercial hardware and software systems and applications that we develop
internally.

These new roles will form part of a small team working to deliver new
capabilities to these systems. The roles will gather requirements from
stakeholders across the business; create customer facing designs and technical
specifications and concentrate on them development and testing of web
applications. It requires a broad understanding of how the company does
business and the requirements of the customers and it also requires a strong
set of problem solving skills. It is a great opportunity to develop high
performing, contemporary web applications for a commercially successful,
socially responsible, ethical business.
[http://www.solarcentury.com](http://www.solarcentury.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26948736](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26948736)

------
helloshow
Hello Show (helloshow.com) - Full Time

Ft. Lauderdale, FL - Relocation Offered

Hello Show is a design-driven real estate application that is transforming the
way real estate agents communicate and schedule. The application has created
an easy to use scheduling and showing process for all parties through a secure
mobile messaging platform, route planner, and an agent-to-agent scheduling
system. The result is an exceptional tool kit designed for the way real estate
agents work.

You will be joining an amazing team: one of the top Realtors in South Florida,
2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, a market research expert, a
seasoned startup operations veteran, and 3 additional senior engineers. Our
design foundation comes from the world-class designer behind Desk.com,
Bitl.ly, Heroku, Grooveshark and more. Our development team is entirely
remote, but you should be local.

We are funded and have already secured major contracts with customers.
Responses and feedback have ranged between "How do I get this product right
now?" to "This is absolutely amazing!" We are a product-driven company that is
obsessed with the user experience, engineering quality and delighting our
customers.

Open Positions:

    
    
       - Lead UI/UX Designer
       - Lead Rails Developer
       - Product Manager
    

Apply Here: [https://helloshow.workable.com/](https://helloshow.workable.com/)

~~~
ChiperSoft
> Our development team is entirely remote, but you should be local.

o.O

------
maramaemartin
GoPro, located in San Francisco, is looking for an Senior Dev Ops Engineer

GoPro's versatile cameras and accessories enable people to self-capture
immersive and engaging footage of themselves enjoying their favorite
activities. From extreme to mainstream, GoPro's HERO® line of wearable and
gear-mountable capture devices are transforming the way consumers,
professional athletes, and video production professionals capture, manage and
share meaningful photo and video content.

Our team is looking for experienced DevOps engineers to join us. Our group is
diverse and tight knit. We use primarily open source tools to build
distributed private and public cloud (AWS) environments and deploy web
services into those environments.

What's in it for you? * Competitive base salary * Stock Options * Full
benefits (medical, dental, vision) * Life insurance * 401K * Paid Vacation
Time * On-site snacks/beverages * Discounted Gym membership * We all learn,
teach, and train together. Learn something new? Tell us about it. We'll return
the favor. * GoPro's San Francisco office is located near the UN Plaza / Civic
Center BART Station in Sunny (Foggy) San Francisco. It is a small, dog
friendly, open floor plan office.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/839](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/839)

------
maramaemartin
Pantheon, located in San Francisco, is looking for an Senior Web Developer

Pantheon powers the world's professional websites. Our multi-tenant,
container-based cloud platform enables businesses to run mission-critical
Drupal & WordPress websites. Developers, Marketers and IT can instantly scale
in response to unplanned traffic spikes, without upgrading VMs or clusters.
Large enterprises use Pantheon, including Intel, Cisco, Arizona State
University, and the United Nations.

We're looking for a Senior Web Developer to build amazing Web and interactive
experiences that delight visitors. You'll have the support of a world-class
team of Web experts (that's our business) and a healthy budget to work with
agencies and contractors to create a unique presence for Pantheon across
multiple websites, marketing campaigns, and third party sites. You won't have
to worry about servers, software, networking, databases or caching... Our
platform takes care of all of that infrastructure!

What's in it for you? * Industry competitive salary. * Stock options. *
Vacation days and time off. * Full medical coverage (medical, dental, vision).
* Top-of-line equipment. * Fun at Drupal community events. * Discounts on
custom bicycles - the founders of Pantheon also founded Mission Bicycle. * Dog
friendly office. * Training stipend to attend industry conferences. * Fully
stocked kitchen with lunches provided.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/861](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/861)

------
cloudhead
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England.

[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator. We're especially interested in people who are interested in
founding their own startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder
bootcamp where you'll learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for an Embedded Software Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer. With proven market
fit in an industry ripe for innovation, we're moving full-speed ahead towards
our Spring launch. Join us at the intersection of hardware and software as we
make people's lives (and wallets) a little simpler.

We're growing and we're hiring an Embedded Software Engineer. As one of our
first hires in this team you'll develop and improve firmware for our Coin
device.

What's in it for you? * Competitive salary and equity. * Health, dental and
vision coverage for you and your family. * Commuter benefits. * Collaborative
San Francisco office close to CalTrain and Muni stations. * Fully stocked
kitchen and daily catered lunch. * In-office wellness programs including
weekly yoga, massage and Pilates sessions. * Get involved with our community!
Employees are highly encouraged to attend and speak at relevant conferences. *
Grow your career with us! We're always looking for people who want to take on
additional responsibility as we scale.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/850](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/850)

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. We're always
looking for great database developers, data scientists, visualization
analysts, and anyone with a passion for big data analytics. Here are a couple
job postings:

Data Scientist/Data Miner: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Data Visualization Analyst: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-visualization-analyst/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers.

Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
F3TTT
Epiq Systems in Kansas City, KS

We assist law firms with their complex IT needs, like ediscovery, printing
class action mailings, tracking bankruptcy filings. Excellence is expected and
paid above average for. Corporate culture is more conservative than many
places but the organization still adapts to technology reasonably rapidly.

We're looking for 5 positions. 3 coders but I unfortunately don't know much
about it. C#. We have scrums but aren't that agile.

1 Windows Admin - This is a mainly OS position. There's an apps team but
mainly we need server OS troubleshooting, development of monitoring, etc.

and the position I'm rooting for, Linux Admin, pardon the pun. You'll be the
third member on the team.

\- RHEL6, OEL6, Oracle RAC 11g, Puppet, Git

More than anything we're looking for the right person. There are a lot of ways
to skin the cat and we'd prefer you not have a militantly religious view on
your cat skinning method. Can you be open to learning how we skin the cat then
help us understand how your method is better? If we're stuck skinning the cat
in a stupid way for a while will that drive you nuts?

Email me at ddoughty youKnowTheSymbol epiqsystems.com for the linux or windows
positions. The developers positions can be found at
[https://epiqsystems.tms.hrdepartment.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs.c...](https://epiqsystems.tms.hrdepartment.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs.cgi?qty=25&order=jobs.timedate%20DESC)

------
skipwalker
-= Voyant, Inc =- Austin, TX - [http://www.planwithvoyant.com/](http://www.planwithvoyant.com/) Lead System Administrator/Engineer/DevOps

Full-time. Austin-based (local really required at this time, Relocation and
immigration visa sponsorship is not currently available.)

Voyant is looking to hire an employee dedicated solely to System Engineering
and Administration. The successful candidate will have expertise with Linux
and virtualization, and experience building, configuring, and maintaining
production deployments, ideally using Amazon Web Services (AWS) EC2.

The successful candidate will be tasked with designing, prototyping,
implementing, and transistioning our AWS environment to this new

Additional Responsibilities * Develop new disaster recovery plan for
production environments * Setup, configure, and maintain internal Linux and
Windows virtualization environments. * Setup new internal tools such as
Jenkins and Git. * Manage product release deployments through our various Test
and Production environments. * Support customer internal deployments of Voyant
services and applications.

What we offer: _A fun and relaxed environment_ Small but profitable (and
stable company ... we are growing but not yet a big dumb company * Opportunity
to learn about the financial services industry in the US, UK, and Ireland *
Highly competitive salary with stock options * Full family medical and dental
insurance * "Toys" \- walking workstations, 3D printer

Email us at jobs@planwithvoyant.com

------
maramaemartin
Nominum, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is looking
for a Senior Full Stack Engineer

Nominum helps over 500 million people stay connected every day. Our
applications improve people's experiences with their Internet service
providers, our security solutions protect customers around the globe, and our
on-premise software improves Internet connectivity for millions of people. We
handle over 1.5 T queries a day, and that number is growing.

We're hiring a Sr. Full Stack Engineer to join our growing Applications Team.
We're building a new customer-facing UI for scale, showing 1M impressions per
hour (grown from 100K per hour) for our customers and we're surfacing that
data back to them in a meaningful way.

What's in it for you? * Competitive salary and generous stock options *
Health, vision, dental insurance for you and your family * 401K to help you
save for the future * Commuter benefits and free shuttle from CalTrain *
Flexible work schedule at our company headquarters on the shores of the bay in
Redwood City and a downtown San Francisco satellite office. * Fully covered
membership to our on campus health club with a swimming pool, rock climbing
wall, exercise equipment and access to a wide variety of classes and a day
spa. * Fully stocked kitchen with snacks and drinks, and an on campus
cafeteria. * We fully support our team members attending and speaking at
industry-related conferences.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/871](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/871)

------
ssk2
Mesosphere - [https://mesosphere.com/jobs](https://mesosphere.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA and Hamburg, DE

Come build the operating system for the datacenter with Mesosphere!

We're a fast growing and well funded distributed systems / enterprise tech /
infrastructure startup in San Francisco.

We're building a distributed operating system around the Apache Mesos project,
a cluster scheduler that currently runs tens of thousands of nodes in
production at Twitter.

Currently recruiting engineers heavily across the stack, from front-end
(Rails, Python, Javascript) to back-end (Python, Go, Scala) to core (C++).

We're significant contributors to open source and are one of the main
committers to Apache Mesos, as well as other popular projects like Chronos and
Marathon.

Our customers run huge numbers of compute nodes, so if you're excited by the
prospect of your code running at immense scale, get in touch.

Full-time hires welcome for both our San Francisco and Hamburg offices. Please
apply via our website.

Some relevant reading:

* [https://gigaom.com/2014/12/07/mesospheres-new-data-center-mo...](https://gigaom.com/2014/12/07/mesospheres-new-data-center-mother-brain-will-blow-your-mind/) * [http://www.wired.com/2013/03/google-borg-twitter-mesos/all/](http://www.wired.com/2013/03/google-borg-twitter-mesos/all/)

------
dh0913
Help.com - Software Engineer (Full Stack and Front End) - Austin, TX

Help.com is building the next generation of customer service software, backed
by $6 million in funding. We're looking for software engineers with a few
years of work experience to join our small-but-growing team at our downtown
Austin office and work together to get our initial web application into the
hands of an eager market.

We are hiring full stack software engineers, a senior front end engineer, and
a Director/VP of Engineering to join our engineering team of 6.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell!) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and it's been very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some multi-talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds and
experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email douglas.hanna at help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
listings and application information can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com)

------
experimentsin
TomTom – [http://www.tomtom.com](http://www.tomtom.com) — London, UK – Mobile
& Embedded Apps and DevOps roles (full time, on site, relocation available)

We're TomTom's navigation software team in London and our goal is to build
great new on-the-road experiences for drivers and bikers everywhere.

The apps we make are built into Renault and Smart in-car systems, are
available for smartphones, and form an integral part of TomTom's expanding
range of consumer devices, where hardware and software are conceived together.
Just like this one, coming soon: [http://www.tomtom.com/new-
rider-400](http://www.tomtom.com/new-rider-400) \-
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/15/turn-to-page-17-for-
the-t...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/15/turn-to-page-17-for-the-tomtom-
rider/)

The developers who join our team are valued for their ideas as well as their
skills, and we try to encourage both through regular hack days, plus training
or conference attendance in areas that interest them.

\-- Role: Mobile & Embedded Apps Developer

Our apps feature TomTom's signature design language and map-centric UI,
optimised for our domain. Working with TomTom's UX team, app development with
us is a challenging mix of custom UI development and deep routing, guidance,
traffic and search presentation smarts. If you join us you'll be developing
with Java, C++, JavaScript, Android, iOS and Qt.

\-- Role: DevOps for Mobile & Embedded

Building scaleable CI infrastructure for mobile & embedded app testing is
hard, particularly when you add custom pre-release hardware and GB's of map
data into the mix. If you join us you'll be working with Android and iOS SDK
command line tools and device emulators, Jenkins, Git, Artifactory, Gradle,
Ruby, Docker and a mix of local device farms and cloud computing services.

\--

To find out more check out either [http://tomtom.jobs](http://tomtom.jobs)
(search for "London") or if you're on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?keywords=tomtom+london](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?keywords=tomtom+london)

------
yousifa
Reliable Reef in Irvine, CA

We make cloud-based monitoring systems to provide real-time data and analytics
to water managers.

Full Stack LAMPP/MEAN developer (Onsite or Remote) \- Looking for someone to
join our team to further develop our platform with an emphasis on stability
and ease-of-use for the customers. You would be the primary developer on our
web stack and likely lead future engineers.

Embedded Linux & Firmware developer (Onsite) \- Looking for someone to join
our team to further develop our embedded applications and sensor firmware.
Electrical Engineering background would be helpful as well as a background in
signal processing.

About us: We are a team of 4, based in Irvine, working with some of the
largest municipalities and fish farms in the world. Currently having all the
skills to pay the bills is not needed, we want someone who we would love to be
around, is willing to learn anything and everything to get the job done and
has a genuine interest in what we are doing. We are looking for someone fun,
works closely with people, gets a high from making people happy, and wants to
make a change in the world that will save millions of lives and make our food
healthier.

If you fit our descriptions, I would love to hear from you at
yousif@reliablereef.com.

If you don't fit the jobs, but would love to work with us, I would love to
hear from you too :)

------
connor
Orange County, CA or remote surfbreakrentals.com

Part time contracted (40 hours per week, 4 month minimum)

Seeking Freelancer Ruby on Rails and Javascript intermediate/senior developer
to work with on Surfbreak Rentals, the a place to rent beach houses at surf
spots worldwide. Flexible in time and location, F/T or P/T. You'd be the
technical lead on the project with outside advisors available when needed.

Please send github profile, resume, previous work along with hours available.

Stack: Rails, Backbone

Contact connor@surfbreakrentals.com

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management. Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

~~~
marcofiset
Would you be open to remote candidates?

------
ScotterC
TeachersPayTeachers - New York, NY
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com)

Hey! I'm building out a new engineering team at an established startup in Ed-
Tech. First, a little bit of who we are:

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
buy, sell, and share original educational materials. Our community of over 4
million teachers connects and shares knowledge on the site every day, and has
generated almost $150 million in sales of some of the best, original, most
creative classroom resources.

Now, for you. Do you love what Github has done for software? Can you imagine
having to write a web server from scratch every time you build a website? Do
you love being a developer that's standing on the shoulders of giants? That's
what we're doing for teachers at TpT - creating a culture and marketplace to
empower teachers. Every teacher out there knows what it's like to work a full
day in the classroom and then work all night putting together lesson plans for
the next day. TpT is where they can find other teachers who've dealt with the
same problem and are putting up their crafted resources for sale.

I'm putting together a 'dream team' so to speak of engineers who will be the
core of our NYC team. The site is currently PHP with NGINX and MySQL on either
end. However, we're playing with Ruby quite a bit and tend to be polyglots.

* Software Engineer - [http://grnh.se/l56nvo](http://grnh.se/l56nvo)

------
m345456745
CoverHound (SF @ 2nd and Mission) is actively seeking engineers (full-stack,
Ruby/Rails experienced, local preferred) at both senior and early/mid career
levels... We've got strong product/market fit, consistent 20% month-to-month
growth and a fun, growing team.

Take a look below and at our jobs site [http://coverhound.com/jobs-
sf](http://coverhound.com/jobs-sf) or contact us at jobs@coverhound.com ...
Thanks!!

====================================

CoverHound is a venture-backed startup building the first brand that consumers
trust in comparison shopping for insurance. Our service dramatically improves
the experience of buying insurance by offering a best-of-breed online shopping
experience with real-time rate comparison and access to experienced insurance
advisors.

Our San Francisco office at 2nd and Mission is where our Product and
Engineering teams are located. There's a bunch of great reasons to join us
here in SF:

* Use modern technologies to change the way people find, compare and purchase insurance online.

* Solve interesting technical problems around consumer experience and scale, backend integrations and data analytics.

* Help scale our data-driven company and our full-stack, agile team.

* Work in an awesome office with the SF norms - macs, snacks and standup desks.

* Competitive salary, equity and benefits.

* Kelly Green Fridays, monthly Dogfood days and more

------
dharris
Slate Magazine - Washington, DC

Slate Magazine is hiring developers with experience with iOS, Django, and
AngularJS (and/or other front-end platforms).

See tech job postings at [https://jobs-
slate.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCategory...](https://jobs-
slate.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCategory=21183)

All jobs (editorial, business, etc) at
[http://slate.com/jobs](http://slate.com/jobs)

Questions? Email me at doug.harris AT slate.com

------
sstraube
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Software Engineers, Account Managers, Analysts, a Marketing
Designer, Sales Reps, and more!

Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
nickpinkston
Plethora - San Francisco, CA (Well funded by Founders Fund, and other top
firms)

We're building the "Full-Auto Factory of the Future" \- giving you the
engineering superpowers to make hardware as easy as software. We currently
have our pilot factory in operation in SF, CA, using our software to fully-
automate CNC milling machines to make prototypes and production parts - more
processes coming soon.

\- Who we're looking for:

\+ Computational Geometry Engineer - You'll work with several teams to build
software that: analyzes customer parts, generates/simulates cutting paths,
controls our manufacturing / robotics equipment, and much more.

\+ C# / COM-Interop / WPF Engineer - You'll help our CAD add-in team build our
geometry debugging (Design For Manufacturability) system into Solidworks,
Inventor, and other CAD systems.

\+ Front-End Engineer: You'll be a central part of our growing web team
building our customer-, admin- and factory-facing UX for both desktops and
tablets.

\+ Dev-Ops Engineer: You'll be our first DevOps helping the whole team get its
process into shape and be able to have real control over our whole
architecture.

\+ Many more below:

See us here:

[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/plethora](https://angel.co/plethora)

------
csharpminor
TechChange - online training for international development - Washington, DC

Full-time, open to remote

At TechChange we're building a training platform for humanitarian aid workers
in low-bandwidth locations. We currently have 15 team members and are
profitable and bootstrapped without venture funding.

We're looking for developers of all stripes, but are especially interested in
those with experience in Node/Express/Backbone.

If you're interested, send an email to info@techchange.org with the subject
Hacker News.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Distributed Systems Architects
      - Scala Engineers
      - Data Platform Architects
      - Senior iOS Engineer
      - Frontend Engineers/Architects
    
    

Check out our engineering blog to get an idea of what its like to work with
us: [http://info.localytics.com/engineering-
blog](http://info.localytics.com/engineering-blog)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We are solving hard problems with data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about, and have deep expertise in, the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, Hadoop, Spark, MongoDB, Memcached, Redis, MPP Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located above the Downtown Crossing MBTA station.

* We love candidates who prefer startup environments and enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Engineers of all experience levels encouraged to apply: jobs@localytics.com

[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

~~~
nrmn
+1 on Localytics. Interviewed with them a while go. Super nice group of people
and interesting product.

------
alain_gilbert
Fast track the screening process by solving our little challenge: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)

Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available

~~~
Tepix
That was fun. But systemd? Talk about controversial.

~~~
joedavison
I think they're referring to this one:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_D](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_D)

"System D (in French, Système D) is a shorthand term that refers to a manner
of responding to challenges that requires one to have the ability to think
fast, to adapt, and to improvise when getting a job done. The letter D refers
back to either of the French nouns "débrouille",[1] débrouillardise[2] or
démerde (French slang). The verbs se débrouiller and se démerder mean to make
do, to manage, especially in an adverse situation."

------
stefanocutello
PastBook - Amsterdam, NL - Full Time Hands-On CTO / Tech Lead / Product
Developer

We offer salary + equity.

PastBook is on a mission to help people reliving their memories. We are VC
backed - rebuilding the team from scratch and looking for engineer #1. We can
sponsor VISA, but just after a trial period of few months. No remote.

More info here: [http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-
offers/#cto](http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-offers/#cto)

Interested? Write to work@pastbook.com

------
iencheng
New York (or remote)

Unique opportunity to create a niche SaaS startup based on a fully functioning
market-leading product.

A thriving New York-based multi-location dog daycare/boarding company is
seeking the right person (or team of two people) to spin-off its internal
webapp system into a startup SaaS business and lead and build the resulting
venture.

There is an attractive opportunity to productize and sell this webapp service
to other daycare/boarding companies nationwide (and beyond?) for a monthly
subscription.

The webapp was built by former a Google/MIT guy (who co-owns the dog daycare
business) with some collaborators along the way. It's a reasonably-sized
Python/Django/Javascript app and has been in daily use and continuing
improvement for over two years.

We created this webapp because available services for dog daycare/boarding
companies were clunky and limited, as typical for software for niche
industries. We're confident that whoever takes on this challenge will be able
to hit the ground running with a market-leading service.

The right person (or pair) should have exceptional technical skills, a
combination of product development and customer discovery skills, and the
hunger to create and run a thriving niche SaaS business. And a true love for
dogs!

If interested, get in touch with Ien at ien@alum.mit.edu.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Founding Engineer or intern | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a small team looking for a founding engineer.

At Mixmax, our mission is to do the impossible with email: to make it as rich,
interactive, and developer-friendly as the web. We’re looking for a senior,
full stack engineer to bring email into the future. See for
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/01/13/mixmax-takes-
sending-e...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/01/13/mixmax-takes-sending-
email-gmail-next-level/) for the first version of our product. See
[http://blog.modulus.io/mix-max](http://blog.modulus.io/mix-max) for a company
overview.

You’ll be working closely with our expert team to build Mixmax, from its core
infrastructure to its custom front end. This includes architecting systems to
integrate with external services, building a full-featured web editor, and
choreographing email systems and protocols. We’ll leave it largely up to you
to evolve the stack as you see fit. We eagerly participate in open source
development and will encourage you to do the same.

Current tech stack: Node.js, Meteor, Redis, Express, Mongo, Kue, Handlebars

Email: hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

------
ricw
Labminds - Oxford, UK

Full Stack Software Engineer

LabMinds are building a sophisticated software platform that can drive &
manage highly complex instruments deployed in laboratories worldwide. We have
instrument control software, user interfaces, embedded software, and a cloud
platform that manages and monitors our instruments in real time. Software is
at the heart of everything we do, and we are building software to manage all
aspects of our business. We readily adopt the latest tools and technologies
where they make sense, however we never lose sight of the fact that we are
looking to build robust, maintainable, software that delivers maximum business
value. We are engineers, not hackers.

To let you excel, we provide you with state-of-the-art Apple computers, we
have weekly free team luncheons to enable unstructured conversion times, we
always have free snacks and drinks in our kitchen and every Friday beer-o-
clock will allow you to ring in the weekend. In other words, we try to create
a constructive and helpful environment that you can enjoy, learn and thrive
in.

More infos at: [https://angel.co/labminds/jobs/41171-full-stack-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/labminds/jobs/41171-full-stack-software-engineer)
Http://www.labminds.co

------
QTtech
QUESTRADE INC. | INTERMEDIATE & SENIOR FRONT END ENGINEERS | TORONTO, CANADA

Questrade is a rapdily growing financial service firm in Canada. Our mission
is to help Canadians achieve financial independence by offering our clients
with great investment products, cutting edge technologies, and quality
customer service throughout. We offer self-directed trading platforms for Do-
It-Yourself Investing, as well as professionally managed portfolios at ultra-
low fees.

\---- ABOUT THE POSITION ---- In a nutshell, the Senior Front End Engineer
will see through the full software development life cycle at Questrade; from
requirement-gathering, design and development, to implementation of both small
and large-scale projects. You will collaborate with our user interface team,
our back-end engineers, and other front-end engineers to design and develop
functionally rich, robust, and user-friendly web and mobile applications, as
defined by business requirements.

\---- ABOUT YOU ---- In a nutshell, you have hands-on and proficient knowledge
of web technologies (such as (such as HTML, CSS3, jQuery, AngularJS, SASS and
Node.JS), system environments (Windows and Mac OS X), and tools (MS Visual
Studio, Subversion, JIRA), as well as a strong understanding of OOP
programming and MVC architecture. You have experience with tools like JSPerf
and JSFiddle for performance testing and prototyping, as well as a
demonstrated ability to work under minimal supervision.

Wanna know more? Check out this and more of our 30+ opportunities:
[http://www.questrade.com/why-questrade/careers](http://www.questrade.com/why-
questrade/careers)

------
whichdan
Boston, MA (Washington Square in Brookline) - Full-Time

Society of Grownups
[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/)

Want a chance to build financial education software from the ground-up?

Society of Grownups offers in-person and online classes, chats, supper clubs,
guest speakers, special events, and presentations—all arranged around things
that matter to adults, from good food and fine wine to career advancement,
building a home, being a good parent, or simply finding balance. Our cozy
storefront in Washington Square can host classes of up to 20 people, events of
up to 50, and even more online with your help!

We're looking to fill several new positions, and we need a Back-End Developer
(Ruby + Rails), Javascript / Full-Stack Developers (Node.js + Ember), a Mobile
UI Engineer (We can try out React Native!), and a Test Engineer (to help us
reach TDD zen).

We're backed by MassMutual, so you'll get the stability of a 160 year old
company, with the environment of a startup that runs marathons, not races.

We offer exceptional benefits, including health/dental/vision/life/disability,
5% 401(k) matching, flexible hours, and work-from-home days.

Interested? Send any questions, or a short cover letter and resume to
jobs@societyofgrownups.com

~~~
bhayden
Could you clarify how the front-end developers are using Node.js? It seems
pretty exlusively a back-end tool.

~~~
kyleashipley
My guess is that Node is responsible for serving the HTML/CSS/JS that's used
by the front-end, and probably providing an isomorphic Ember endpoint down the
road. So probably in the realm of knowledge that a front-end dev would need,
but not a front-end tool in that it doesn't run in the browser.

~~~
whichdan
Yeah, we're definitely interested in seeing what's possible with isomorphic
Ember or React code. We don't necessarily require Javascript developers to
come in with Node.js knowledge, but they should be interested in learning and
a desire to holistically understand the web stack they're building on.

------
zachgalant
CodeHS - San Francisco - Full Time - Curriculum Engineer

Want to help change the face of computer science education around the
world?Join the CodeHS team as a curriculum engineer. As a curriculum engineer,
you’ll be responsible for helping to create curriculum and build the tools
around it. You’ll be responsible for projects from end-to-end: You’ll make the
videos, the exercises, the lessons, the quizzes, write the autograders, and
build tools to make it all work better.

We’re planning to make courses for the high school level and beyond, so
extensive familiarity with many programming languages and web development is
required. You are someone who could be or already is a professional engineer,
but really wants to write curriculum too.

You like to bring creativity to your job every day, and likely have experience
teaching programming, either at the high school or college level. You will
have creative freedom to create the best possible learning experience for
students.

Why should you work at CodeHS specifically? We are a small team working on a
big problem. We already have a program that students and teachers really love,
and we’re making it better every day. You’ll have an opportunity to make a big
impact on education. Thousands of students will take your courses.

A few more details: We work in SOMA, near lots of public transportation, get
lunch every day, provide health benefits, and have great team activities like
a monthly hackathon and weekly team recess.

If this sounds like a role you’d be interested in please apply at
codehs.recruiterbox.com.

We are hiring for other positions as well.

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-
rebundling](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling)

What we do: Vurb is fixing search and sharing on mobile. Rather than
windows/tabs or jumping from app to app, we're bringing services together and
delivering a cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use every day.

Investors: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

Why me? Apply if you are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the
opportunity to take on significant responsibility and ship rapidly. This is a
hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things on the Internet.

* Full-stack Engineer / DevOps - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, APIs, devops. JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Product Designer - UI/UX

* Marketing and Growth Lead - experience marketing consumer products? let's talk

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
theswan
Clara Labs ([https://claralabs.com/](https://claralabs.com/), YC S14) - San
Francisco, Engineering, Full-Time

Clara is building the simplest possible interface to getting work done.

Every person on our team is involved in the thinking that creates their work -
full stack in the broadest sense of the term. This means identifying, owning,
and driving projects to completion.

We believe shipping early and frequently builds better products. An extreme
example: we scheduled thousands of meetings entirely manually for our first
Clara customers before building any software at all.

Accepting human dependency is the fastest way to building useful machine
intelligence. The failure of intelligence products to date has fundamentally
been a failure to build trust. It is the consequence of unreliability and lack
of focus (think: Siri). Conversely, Clara has delivered a highly reliable,
focused, and useful natural language interface from day one.

We’re looking for frontend, backend, and machine learning engineers to join
our early team. Check out our full descriptions for each role [1], and feel
free to ping me directly at stephen@claralabs.com if you have any questions!

[1] [https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/](https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/)

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - Full time - No Remote

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

We are currently looking for:

* A VP of Engineering to help grow and manage our engineering team. More info in this job ad [http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering](http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering) * Platform engineers that can build and improve our core platform. More info on [http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer)

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

=========================================

Locations :: New York, NY and Dallas (Plano), Texas

Background :: Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a mature
startup dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the next
level. As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry, we
have a very different perspective and approach. Our next-generation platform
is focused on building a community for the buy-side, sell-side, and technology
providers, bridging the Wall Street and the FinTech startup spaces. We take a
highly open and collaborative approach to building our technology (everything
from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular, NodeJS, Chef, PostgreSQL, etc). We need
individuals with a passion for technology, and an unparalleled drive to
deliver world-class software across the desktop, web, and mobile contexts.
Financial knowledge is not required, but a strong engineering mindset and
razor-sharp problem solving skills are a must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) ::

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Test Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
sv123
Leafly

Location: Seattle, WA -
[http://www.lealfy.com/company/jobs](http://www.lealfy.com/company/jobs)

C#, Asp.net MVC, RavenDB, ElasticSearch, AWS

We’re looking for a senior-level software engineer with an understanding of
the full stack but deep knowledge of server-side architecture, management and
development that can help to support and optimize Leafly.com while helping to
design and implement the technical components for the next generation of
Leafly products. If you have experience building scalable, cloud based, web
applications, are excited about cannabis, and would like to impact millions of
users, look no further.

Responsibilities:

-Build out new, exciting projects for the Leafly community

-Design, implement, benchmark and deploy simple, elegant, high-performance code

-Work on the full stack, web and mobile web client and server development

-Interact with designers, content providers and others to build products people will love

Requirements:

-5+ years of experience in the design, building and management of large-scale ASP.NET MVC web applications

-Expert understanding of modern, scalable, high availability solutions.

-Experience managing, optimizing and extending document databases, like RavenDB, MongoDB or CouchDB

-Experience integrating additional data sources and systems into an existing platform

-Good communication skills with an ability to communicate complex ideas easily and quickly

------
mattculbreth
DataStax -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVGf0fwA&s=Hacker_News:_Matt](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVGf0fwA&s=Hacker_News:_Matt)
\- REMOTE

DataStax, the company that powers the online applications that transform
business, is looking for a talented full-stack Developer to work on the
OpsCenter team.

We hack in Python, Clojure, and JavaScript. And Cassandra of course. Mega
bonus points for Spark, Solr, Elasticsearch, Hadoop experience.

------
a_w_king
SnapDocs (YC W14) - San Francisco - Full Time - Rails developer

About us: We're a small team tackling the huge offline market of consumer
lending.

About you: You’ve got 3-5 years experience building web apps. You’re
interested in owning a product, everything from calling clients to wireframes
to writing code and analyzing metrics.

More about us: We're growing fast (double-digit month-over-month). We do SaaS
for non-technical users. Everyday, our clients call and email to say that
we're making them happy, and that feels great. We’re becoming ubiquitous in
one segment of the market and we’re looking to hire another core engineer to
help us expand further.

More about you: Ideally, you have ample experience with Rails, but we’re open
minded. You should enjoy the struggle of application design and figuring out
how to make something work.

Details: Our office is near Union Square in San Francisco. This is an onsite
position. We offer health insurance and generous vacation. Compensation will
be salary plus meaningful equity. As an early engineer you'll be shaping this
company.

More details: pivotal, git, rails 3&4, Postgres, slack, opsworks, AWS, jquery,
balsamiq, coffee.

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github if your profile is informative.

Thanks!

------
frequent
Nexedi ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs))

Where: Paris|Lille|Tokyo|Shanghai|Munich|REMOTE

Looking FULL TIME: \- Big Data Engineer

Looking TRAINEE/INTERN (6 months+):

\- OfficeJS Appstore Developer

\- Python / Big Data Developer

\- Python / ERP5 Developer

\- Distributed Social Network Developer

\- Chromebook without Google Developer

We are:

\- developing strictly open-source since 2001

\- doing a lot of research, mostly via EU-funded projects

\- a small time all around the globe (headquarters in Lille, France)

\- fun to work with

and:

\- you'll be working with a Chromebook like everyone else :-)

\- our website needs a make-over, I know...

apply to: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
cnolden
Operational Results | tech@operationalresults.com | Salt Lake City, UT

We're looking for a full-time frontend developer to join our team of 4 in
building our Sales & Operations Planning (S&OP) analytics application. We're a
small company that has made its money over the past 10 years by doing
traditional S&OP consulting, and now we're taking that experience and pivoting
to becoming a product-based SaaS company.

Our company name is boring and our website looks like a stodgy consulting
company (because, let's face it, that's what we've been until now). But we're
coming up with a new name and an entirely new brand (something more befitting
of a tech company), and we've got a really awesome product that is already
used by several $1B+ companies and is changing the way they think about S&OP.

Our tech stack is quite exciting: AngularJS on the frontend (which is most
relevant to this job posting), Ruby on Rails, Postgres, and Elasticsearch on
the backend.

We pay quite well, fully pay for health insurance on a low deductible plan (no
monthly premiums for you), and have a great vacation/time off policy. Our team
is smart and fun to be around.

Please get in touch at tech@operationalresults.com if you'd like more info!

------
meaydinli
Chicago is hiring in Chicago (downtown)!

CSG International’s has a suite of solutions that empowers the top brands in
media and entertainment to easily and effectively market, monetize and manage
their premium digital content and customers. CSG International offers either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

To learn about the other product and services that are offered at CSG
International (and in Chicago) please check us out at: www.csgi.com

We are hiring globally for:

    
    
       - iOS Developers
       - Windows Developers
       - Roku Developers
       - JavaScript Web Developers
       - Project Managers
       - Technical Analysts
       - Software Architect’s
       - Operations Engineer
       - C# Software Engineers
    

We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hours, Group Outings and much more. Find more about us at: www.csgi.com to
join our fantastic team please apply with resume at: work@csgi.com and Tara
Taft will get back in touch with you.

------
rickyyean
Palo Alto, CA and San Francisco, CA - Full time - Full Stack Engineer

YC alum. Our product serves several thousand businesses in over 140 countries.
Profitable, 4-person Stanford team.

Recruiting for our new venture to power the Internet's business model for the
next 20 years. The current model of display ad-supported media is rapidly
falling out of favor. We are building a better way and getting rid of the idea
of the starving artist online. Email hn@crowdbooster.com

------
jerrett
InQuicker - Remote (Canada/US) or in office (Nashville, TN) - Full Stack
(Ruby), Front End (JavaScript), or Design.

We are on a mission to break down the barriers and inefficiencies that
separate people from the healthcare they need. Our market-leading online
scheduling system is used to improve patient’s access to health care in
hundreds of hospitals and other healthcare facilities around the United
States.

We have an inclusive culture with competitive compensation, we focus on
results and have good work/life balance, and are dedicated to making a
positive impact on how health care is accessed.

We are growing and are looking for people to help with UX/design, front end
development, and backend development. We are looking for experienced people
who are self-motivated, opinionated, and interested in both learning from and
teaching their peers.

If this sounds like it might be for you, check us out at
[http://inquicker.com](http://inquicker.com) \- and then email
jerrett@inquicker.com. Let me know who you are, why you want to work with us,
why I should hire you, and what questions you might have for us.

Please don't send me a generic cover letter+resume, because I have a special
place reserved for those :)

------
fdisk
NowThis | [https://nowthisnews.com](https://nowthisnews.com) | Full-Time | New
York, NY | Senior Ruby Platform API Engineer

We thoughtfully approach creative problem solving, taking the time to test and
iterate, and quantify the scope of each API. You will be joining a team that
takes pride in the quality of their code, actively embracing Ruby best
practices for collaborative development.

We just closed a round of funding and are aggressively looking for additional
engineers to grow our core team.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/16/nowthis-media-
series-c](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/16/nowthis-media-series-c)

The Position:

As a senior platform engineer, you'll be involved with everything from data
delivery for our Angular and native apps, to interfacing with various data
stores including Neo4j, PostgreSQL, and Redis. We do not expect that you're
omniscient, so you'll be paired with a mentor who will help you grow and
develop your skills. This is an opportunity to own platform APIs and grow the
engineering team. You will be motivated take on new challenges and empowered
to make decisions that will directly affect the platform and product offering.
Join us, help create the future of NowThis.

If you are hooked, please check out the full position at Stack Overflow:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/79143/senior-ruby-
engi...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/79143/senior-ruby-engineer-
platform-apis-nowthis)

Please reach out at careers@nowthismedia.com

------
UrtheCastCrew
UrtheCast - SF Bay Area & Vancouver, BC - Full time & Permanent.

We're doing a lot of hiring this year so I chose a few of our most interesting
upcoming roles:

1) Backend PHP Engineer with 3-7 years of experience developing highly-
trafficked, dynamic websites. You're an expert in Python or PHP, Big Data,
MapReduce or similar technologies but more importantly you've developed some
amazing web-based apps and software.

2) DevOps Engineer(s)- We run 100% on AWS and have fully-automated push-button
deployment to production. You will be part of the backbone of our platform’s
integrity. You have 5-8 years of experience developing high-traffic, dynamic
websites. You're an expert in cloud technologies, networking, and continuous
integration or similar technologies.

3) Jr. Backend Software Engineer- You'll refactor, test and deploy upgrades of
software systems that are part of the UrtheCast Ground Segment, perform
second- and third-line maintenance on existing operational systems and provide
support to GS Integration & Testing efforts, test campaigns and test
environment and tools.

Email ndavidson@urthecast.com or @nickythespy or @dan_lopez. Check out the
cool things we're doing at urthecast.com.

~~~
UrtheCastCrew
New job posted today, though I should add. Site Reliability Engineer at
UrtheCast in SF.

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems, Twin Falls, Idaho or Remote

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 that
specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over 1000 US
clients. Our clients include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is
an anchor partner in our national coalition loyalty program. As the CTO and
Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be joining a
medium sized team of 13 developers who all commit to their projects as a labor
of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these positions
my contact information is located under my profile.

-

Front-end Developer

I am looking for an expert in AngularJS whom can pair with my incredible
world-class back-end development team. Heck, if you aren't an angular pro,
anyone with amazing front-end skills will do, you can pick-up our framework or
suggest a better one as you work in to the role. UX skills a plus. Like any
start-up, we're big on usability.

-

Agile Project Manager

I need a strong PM/Business Analyst to assist us in managing all of this.
We're a loose agile shop and have a few projects kicking off that I need you
to scope out. You'll be a jack of all trades, product manger, scrummaster,
project manager, etc.

-

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
yjkogan
Optimizely -- San Francisco

We're especially looking to hire an experienced Dev Ops engineer, but we're
always hiring and we'd love to talk to anyone who's at all technical to see if
we can find a fit. Check us out!
[https://www.optimizely.com/jobs?gh_src=fuvi7p](https://www.optimizely.com/jobs?gh_src=fuvi7p)

And here's our blurb: Optimizely was founded by two former Google product
managers, Dan Siroker and Pete Koomen. Dan served as the Director of Analytics
during the Obama 2008 presidential campaign. While there, his team relied on
the use of A/B and multivariate testing to maximize e-mail sign-ups,
volunteers, and donations to raise more than $100 million in additional
revenue for the campaign.

But optimization was hard — you needed technical skills and know-how to run
even the simplest of tests. After the campaign, Siroker teamed up with Koomen
to create a world-class optimization platform that was easy to use in an
effort to provide a platform for businesses to be able to conceive and run
experiments that helped them make better data-driven decisions.

Since completing YCombinator in the winter of 2010, Optimizely has seen strong
and growing demand.

------
Dorian-Marie
Bespoke Post ([https://bespokepost.com](https://bespokepost.com)) -
Subscription Service E-commerce - Programmer - New York, NY - Full time

Our stack is:

    
    
        Heroku, Cloudflare
        Ruby, Rails
        CoffeeScript, Javascript
        Angular
        Sass, CSS
    

See full offer at
[https://bespokepost.com/careers](https://bespokepost.com/careers)

Contact us with relevant info at jobs@bespokepost.com.

------
tiernankennedy
Canary - New York City - Full Time, Permanent - Mobile Engineers (and
everything else)

Hi, we’re Canary… a New York City based startup that is transforming the way
people connect to physical places, their family, and their community. We’re
building the most consumer friendly “Internet of Things” device that has
already won awards and is the most successful crowdfunded consumer product on
Indiegogo. We are building a platform that will scale to process more real
time video, audio and sensor data than any consumer product on the market.
This is a massive real-time data problem that will change the way people
connect to physical places.

I lead the mobile team here at Canary and we are looking for Mobile Engineers
(1 Android and 1 iOS) to join the team and help us build out our product.
Every day we face interesting challenges like: \- Making security and
stability our first priority in every decision we make \- Streaming full
quality HD video from our Canary device to a mobile client while keeping the
latency as close to real time as possible \- Scaling from zero to tens of
thousands of paying customers in a matter of months

Check out the full details/apply here: iOS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canary/jobs/18470#.VNFHm1XF8-p](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canary/jobs/18470#.VNFHm1XF8-p)
Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canary/jobs/18465#.VNFHsFXF8-p](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canary/jobs/18465#.VNFHsFXF8-p)

Also, we have openings in pretty much every other part of our engineering
team. Check out the full list here:
[http://canary.is/jobs/](http://canary.is/jobs/)

~~~
floydeinhorn
That sounds very very interesting. As a developer in an IoT lab I search for a
new challenge that is more user focus and not just focused on industry needs.
Is there a direct mail address or should I apply via the greenhouse page?

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - San Jose - Full Time / INTERN

Fetch is a small team of passionate and experienced engineers using cutting
edge mobile robotics to help create a revolution in the way work is done.
We're funded and growing rapidly. Our first solutions will be for the
logistics industry.

\- Software Engineers

We are looking for software engineers with broad experience on real robot
platforms. In particular we're looking for an engineer with a deep background
in robot navigation and sensor fusion. You'd be responsible for development
and refinement of IMU/odometry fusion, controls for a mobile base, and
navigation capabilities for the robot.

In addition we have multiple openings, for both junior and senior-level
engineers, in the areas of motion planning, perception, and human-robot
interfaces.

Skills and Expertise

* C++, Python, ROS, SLAM, Gazebo, MoveIt, OpenCV or PCL, Web.

\- Interns (We love interns!)

An internship at Fetch Robotics is a chance to get hands-on experience with
world-class bots. Software engineering interns will work alongside our
software engineering team to implement state-of-the-art software for
navigation, motion planning, robot perception, robot control, and human-robot
interfaces.

* If you're currently working on a BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science, Robotics, Electrical Engineering, or another robotics-related field we'd love to talk.

We're engineer led and results driven. We're building real robots to do real
work, join us!

contact details in my profile. (This post is pre-launch and details will
change)

~~~
andrenvq
just to let you know, link in your profile is dead.

~~~
ramsiam
Which link?

------
mmalivuk
Wild Apricot - Toronto, Canada - Full time
[http://wildapricot.com](http://wildapricot.com)

Wild Apricot is an industry leading SAAS membership and event management
system for small to medium sized organizations. We're self-owned, been in
business for 8 years, and are growing year on year.

We're hiring for a \--KICK-ASS SALES ENGINEER/REPRESENTATIVE--

We didn't have a sales function at all previously and as we build this "team"
we're hiring our first sales representative.

Why "Sales Engineer"? Because I don't believe in "the Sales guy" that doesn't
know the product and relies on sales-support.

\- You should understand SAAS systems, and be a great communicator.

\- We're looking for the _perfect_ candidate; a balance between tech skills,
as well as communication skills.

If you think you might be right for the role, please include HackerNews in the
subject line and send an email to: salesrep@wildapricot.com

For the full details of the role see:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/27455587](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/27455587)
\-- for consideration please follow the instructions and don't apply through
LinkedIn

------
jedanbik
Scry Analytics - Raleigh, NC - Full time - US Citizen only

DevOps Engineer:

Responsibilities

This position seeks an individual who wants to work with a team of developers
on a day to day basis to make sure the infrastructure around the development
team runs as smooth as possible. This includes setting up databases on a
windows server virtual machine, configuring web servers and servlet containers
to host visualization dashboards, integrating between different web
applications onto the same page, writing scripts to automatically load data
dumps into databases, installing web apps and pages onto a web server, and
hooking up all integrated web applications onto a single sign-on system. The
candidate should have good communication skills with both business users and
developers. Though this is not a development position, the candidate may be
expected to write automation scripts from time to time.

United States citizenship is required.

Required Skills

Proficiency with Windows Server 2012, Apache web server, Apache Tomcat 7
Servlet container, and MSSQL Databases

Experience with installation, management, and integration of software
components with web servers, databases, *nix virtual machines, and
authentication schemes

Working knowledge of web technologies (HTML, Javascript)

Working knowledge of Java

------
zain
We @ Lovely, [http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com), are looking for
smart, relatively senior devs and designers to add immediate value by shaping
our awesome growth story.

No remote, but we'll pay relocation expenses if you're not local and we've
sponsored two H1Bs so far. You will help design and build the most beautiful
Rental user/landlord portal in the US. We are a Python/Angularjs shop and we
hire full stack polyglots who are savvy in a blended web/mobile environment.

We're the prettiest entrant in a traditionally un-pretty industry: real
estate. This is an entrenched industry that is overdue for some innovation,
and it's a great opportunity to work on improving the difficult experience of
finding a home. Your rent payment is probably the biggest bill you pay every
month and we want disrupt the rental industry with a beautiful answer to CL
problem. We're a little under 30 people right now but we're growing as fast as
we can find people.

I run engineering -- ex-YC, Django dev, been in the real estate space most of
my life. I'd be happy to answer any of your questions: zain@livelovely.com.

~~~
tutufan
No remote, but see if you can guess where we're located... :-)

~~~
giaour
They're in SF

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Barcelona, ES | Software engineers

NoviCap enables businesses to get early payments against their outstanding
invoices. We are early-stage and rapidly growing and we are looking for great
people to work with us.

At the moment we're hiring

    
    
      - ruby engineers
      - UI/UX front-end developers
    

We're also interested in talking to machine learning experts and security
specialists to join later this year.

Feel free to reach out to me at nicolas@novicap.com

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

500px is a photo community for premium photography. Every month, millions of
people use the 500px.com website and mobile apps from around the world to find
the world’s most inspiring photography.

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting shit done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Kafka, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for
Machine Learning. Check out
[https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Web Developers to help us solve scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, implement machine learning and vision solutions.
      - Senior Mobile Developers to help us build 500px mobile products for capturing, editing, licensing and enjoying beautiful photos
    
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric - London UK, full-time, front-end developer

Our mission is to track and analyse the online activity around scholarly
literature. Every day, thousands of scholarly papers are being discovered,
discussed and shared, and Altmetric tracks what people are saying about these
papers online on behalf of publishers, authors, libraries and institutions.

We’re looking for a full-time front-end developer to join our team in London
as the first dedicated front-end hire.

This will involve:

\- Working to maintain and develop the user-facing components of Altmetric’s
products \- Taking part in peer code review with other team members in order
to improve code quality and share knowledge \- Being involved in and helping
to shape our development process for new products and features \- Helping to
shape the direction of our front-end technology stack for future growth \-
Taking ownership of the look and feel of Altmetric products and maintaining
consistent standards of all user-facing work

Have a look at our jobs page for more information -
[https://www.altmetric.com/jobs.php](https://www.altmetric.com/jobs.php) \- or
if you've got any questions, you can email me directly at matt@altmetric.com

------
austinhallock
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA Hiring Full-
Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for mobile games - competing with the app stores to
provide a better way to discover games on mobile. By leveraging the web we
reduce the friction between discovery and gameplay, which we think is key in
reaching the next level of viral games.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Our team is small, and our challenges great. Last month we had 5 million+
sessions, running on 15+ servers, with just 2 engineers (myself included).

See [http://stackshare.io/clay-io/clay-io](http://stackshare.io/clay-io/clay-
io) for our stack and to get a better feel for the code we write see
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile)

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Zorium.js, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [http://ziprecruiter.com](http://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Recently,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - QA Automation Engineer (selenium or similar) (Santa Monica)
      - Data Scientist (Santa Monica)
      - Systems Administrator/Site Reliability Engineer (Santa Monica or Remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
thdevon
West Hollywood, CA - Talenthouse,
[http://www.talenthouse.com/](http://www.talenthouse.com/)

At Talenthouse, we're building a platform that is home to the world's most
creative people; Musicians, Film Makers, DJs, Fashion designers, Painters,
Digital artists, Photographers, and more.

We want to help artists grow, find new audiences, and make money by doing what
they love.

Our platform is a social network for creatives where they can connect, get
inspired, and also collaborate with brands who want to engage with the
artistic community.

We are on a journey to build the largest platform of our kind. Our bar for
quality is high, and we take pride in our work (both user facing and behind
the scenes).

Primary Stack: Scala/Play2.0, PostgreSQL, jQuery/Angular/ReactJS/Less;
Mac/Linux friendly

We are looking for senior developers who are comfortable owning an entire
feature, from the schema all the way to the CSS.

Perks: Flexible vacation and sick days; Health/Dental/Vision; Quiet, spacious,
comfortable working environment; Free coffee and snacks; Flexible work hours,
responsible remote work a possibility; 401K and Stock options; 15 paid
vacation days

To apply, email jobs@talenthouse.com

~~~
_gordee
Are you also hiring for designers?

------
etjossem
Chariot (YC W15) - Full-Time Onsite in San Francisco, CA

[https://www.chariotsf.com](https://www.chariotsf.com)

As part of the Chariot team, you'll help build better transit routes that are
faster than municipal transportation and much more affordable than taxi or
Uber. As of January 2015, Chariot offers three commuter routes in San
Francisco: Chestnut Bullet, SoMa Express, and Cole Valley Cruiser. Our riders
often use federally-mandated commuter transit benefits for savings of up to
40% - a feature taxis will never be able to offer.

The commute is an enormous pain point for workers around the world; it can
either make or break someone's day, and we're solving it, one neighborhood at
a time. The team at Chariot tirelessly works to improve the existing customer
experience on our mature routes and pushes to launch new routes as fast as
possible.

We're hiring a lead mobile developer, a backend engineer, and marketing roles
at all levels. Stack includes Python, Angular.js, Swift (iOS), and PostgreSQL.

[https://angel.co/chariot/jobs](https://angel.co/chariot/jobs)

Even if you're just curious, reach out to ali@chariotsf.com!

------
rskinner
Signpost - Fulltime & onsite in NYC

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

Named one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, Signpost is backed
by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture Partners, Scout Ventures
and a group of angel investors including Jason Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and
Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in New York City with locations in
Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart, passionate leaders to join our
team and have real ownership and impact from day one.

Open Positions:

    
    
         Senior Front-End Engineer (NYC) - http://grnh.se/ov2wdt
    
         Senior Software Engineer (NYC) - http://grnh.se/2rwpnt
    
         Software Engineer (NYC) - http://grnh.se/ohl0nk

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
signpost is an awesome company.... good point in time to join IMO: not a
unicorn, but model has been proven out and they have TKTKTKTKKT paying
customers!*

* Ask them to tell you how many, I'm just an angel!

------
mac14
Coho Data - { Vancouver, BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Bangalore, India }

We're building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system. We're a
well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture and a
growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI'14 and FAST'14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Open roles: - Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) - Senior Software
Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow) - Test Automation Development (our
test system is ... awesome) - Optimization and Profiling (C, valgrind) -
DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you're interested, there are more details are on our web site
[http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-
coho](http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-coho) or linked-in:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-
data](https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-data) and you can apply by email
to: jobs@cohodata.com

------
gordonhaupt
Sensory (www.sensory.com) - Application Software Engineer - Boulder, CO - full
time

As an Application Software Engineer within Sensory’s Vision Technologies team,
you will bring your intelligence and drive to our patented and award-winning
speech and vision products. We’re looking for someone with strong skills in UI
design and application development (iOS, Android, and/or Web) to build new
user experiences with our multi-platform SDKs, to help build internal tools
for data collection and annotation, and to help scale our model building
infrastructure using Apache Spark/Hadoop and EC2.

Sensory is a leader in providing speech recognition technologies for consumer
products. We’ve recently established a Vision Technologies team to create SDKs
that combine speech technology with computer vision. Sensory’s speech
technology has shipped in over half a billion units, and we want to do the
same with our vision technology.

Here’s the full job description:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/78744/application-
sof...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/78744/application-software-
engineer-sensory)

Contact us at jobs@sensory.com

------
mrbird
REDWOOD CITY, CA NO REMOTE, BUT WE DO OFFER RELOCATION AND VISA SPONSORSHIP

tl;dr - We’re profitable, pride ourselves on a supportive company culture, and
supportive, and we need more engineers. EdTech.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer (web or iOS) who can hit the
ground running.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big --
terabytes of data and customers around the world -- but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely with product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

For mobile, we’re focused on iOS for now. Our web stack is LAMP (PHP) + jQuery
and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with all kinds of experience.

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

Please email: jobs@coursehero.com (and put “Hacker News” in the subject)

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, Local, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strength lies in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (10 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 2 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues. In particular, if you have a CS degree or at least 5
years of experience you probably qualify for an EU Blue Card, and we have lots
of experience with those. We don't do remote work, but we'll help you
relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend-mw/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

~~~
mrgangster
I am a currently employed American software engineer who is interested in
relocating to Germany soon, but I'm worried that I won't be able to find a
comparable salary there. Currently I earn in the $80-100k range, is it
realistic to have a similar compensation in Germany?

~~~
decode
My experience and knowledge are fairly limited here, as I've only been working
in Germany for a year and only in Cologne. However, my impression is that
software developer salaries are generally somewhat lower in Germany than in
the US. This is particularly true if you're using Silicon Valley or NYC
salaries for comparison.

Of course, like anywhere, your salary depends on your experience level, your
education level, the responsibilities of your role, and the industry you're
working in. As a rough estimate, I would guess that the majority of German
software developers fall in the €40k-€65k salary range. My impression is that
developers making €75k+ are outliers.

You also have to remember that it's hard to directly compare a German salary
to an American salary. Not only is the cost of living potentially different,
but the exchange rate has been moving a lot lately. Last March, €65k was $90k.
Today it is only $75k.

------
maramaemartin
Oration, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Foster City, CA), is looking
for an Lead Front End Engineer

Oration is helping millions of people optimize their healthcare spending by
creating a free and fair market for healthcare products. We're putting the
interests of consumers and taxpayers ahead of the industry and we're helping
people find the best care at the best price. We strongly believe that every
person in America should be able to afford healthcare -- just like everything
else in life.

We're hiring a Lead Front End Engineer to lead the front end development on
our product team. You'll join on a team that understands the importance of UX,
simplicity, and how amazing experiences can transform industries.

What's in it for you? * Competitive salary and stock options * Health
insurance - medical, dental, vision * Vacation days and time off * 401k *
Fully stocked pantry and catered lunch several times a week. * Lots of
opportunities to advance. Join Oration and grow your career with us!

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/857](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/857)

------
vdee
CareLinx.com ([http://www.carelinx.com](http://www.carelinx.com)) - Bay Area -
Full time - Front-end/Back-end developer

The nationwide CareLinx platform helps families and caregivers easily manage
all the administrative tasks of their caregiving needs via it's web & mobile
solutions; including scheduling, time tracking, care coordination and payroll
processing. CareLinx ensures that families and caregivers comply with all
state and federal employment laws and regulations. Caregivers on CareLinx are
vetted and have passed a comprehensive background check. Caregivers are bonded
and insured via Lloyd's of London when paid through the CareLinx platform.
CareLinx is specifically designed for helping patients with chronic conditions
and the elderly in need of caregiving services

We need engineers to help build new products in our road map for this year.

\- Angular, HTML, CSS \- Django \- Python \- Experience developing API’s w/
RESTful Web Services

The position is full time in San Bruno, CA. Right next to SFO Airport.

Immediate need is for a front-end developer, but we are also interested in
growing our backend engineering staff.

Interested? vdee@carelinx.com

------
mookerji
Swift Navigation (San Francisco, CA) - Full Time

Swift Navigation is a 10ish-person, high-accuracy GPS hardware startup based
out of San Francisco. We are venture funded, recently won the Qualcomm QPrize,
and have a fantastic slate of paying customers.

Swift is currently looking to fill roles in embedded systems firmware
engineering and business development, but are open to awesome folks more
generally.

We have a number of fun projects in-progress: RF/embedded design for satellite
receivers, modeling/algorithm design for GPS estimation and control problems,
functional programming (Haskell!) for platform infrastructure and performance-
critical embedded code generation, and continuous testing/integration of
complex firmware releases.

In business development, you'll be responsible for driving direct sales,
expanding the availability of high-accuracy GPS into entirely new markets in
machine automation, such as precision agriculture, UAVs, mining equipment, and
other autonomous or self-driving systems.

If you'd like to apply, send a note to jobs@swiftnav.com. I'll also be happy
to answer any questions at mookerji@swiftnav.com.

More details:
[http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs.html](http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs.html)

[http://kickstarter.com/projects/swiftnav/piksi-the-rtk-
gps-r...](http://kickstarter.com/projects/swiftnav/piksi-the-rtk-gps-receiver)
[https://github.com/swift-nav/](https://github.com/swift-nav/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyEKakfqNkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyEKakfqNkk)
(@ defcon20)

------
wc-
Digital H2O (digitalh2o.com) - Chicago Full time Front End Engineer

We're looking for software engineers to join us building applications to solve
the challenge of cost-effectively and sustainably managing oilfield water. We
believe passionately in the “win-win”; world-class data analysis, combined
with software and marketplace mechanisms, can help our society solve
challenging natural resource and environmental problems.

As our primary front-end developer you will have the enormous opportunity to
join a founding team and develop a system from the ground up.

Our TLDR tech stack: AWS, Ember, SASS, MongoDB, NodeJS, Python

Key Responsibilities and Bonus Points:

    
    
      - Can work in a variety of languages and systems (we use a mix of JavaScript, Node.js, Ember.js, SASS and CSS)
      - Work on an Agile engineering team to build new products and features from the ground up
      - Participate in planning, architecture, design, implementation and maintenance of features
      - Graceful degradation, progressive enhancement
    

Immediate need is for a front-end developer, but we are also interested in
growing our devops and backend / data engineering staff.

Email: contact+hnhiring@digitalh2o.com

------
hadilaasi
* Stylect ([http://stylectapp.com](http://stylectapp.com)) * We're hiring a Fulltime iOS Developer in London, UK.

We're a small, fun team that's trying to change how people shop on mobile.
We're backed by a top VC in London and were featured by Apple as a 'best new
app' in over a hundred countries and are getting some incredible traction. Our
team has previously worked for Rocket Internet, Dafiti, Techstars and
Pixelmator. We've got strong domain expertise in the area and believe that
there's a massive opportunity in the space. You'll be working on core projects
on day 1 and once you're familiar with the source, expect to be leading key
projects. You'll be challenged constantly as we keep pushing the boundaries of
what a 'simple' app can do (algorithms, image analysis etc..). We're also
quite open about our numbers and our plans, so please drop us a line
(hadi@stylectapp.com) and lets chat. Coffee is on us :).

P.S: We're willing to be flexible for STRONG candidates because our biggest
priority is to build an amazing team.

~~~
x4h1d
Do you sponsor visa? I live in Bangladesh.

------
ajslater
Sidecar - San Francisco - Full Time - Python Engineers & iOS Engineers

We're building the next version of our unique transportation application in
Pyramid & SQLAlchemy and probably Tornado. We also have some NodeJS hanging
around. We're particularly happy if you know your way around Linux. We're
entirely an AWS shop.

We're also looking for iOS Engineers.

[https://side.cr/](https://side.cr/)

Contact - aj@side.cr

------
jsnook
Java/GWT developers | Nightingale Informatix | Toronto (Markham), Canada

=======

WHO IS NIGHTINGALE? Nightingale built and operates the largest cloud-based EMR
(electronic medical record) solution in Canada. We serve the needs of primary
care practices, multi-physician outpatient clinics, and large scale regional
health organizations and networks in Canada and the US.

=======

WHICH TECHNOLOGIES DO NIGHTINGALE DEVELOPERS WORK WITH? Enterprise Java, GWT,
PostgreSQL, HTML5, JavaScript, Unix/Linux, Maven, Git. We offer a true SaaS
solution to our customers.

=======

DO CANDIDATES HAVE TO BE FAMILIAR WITH _ALL_ OF THOSE TECHNOLOGIES? No.
Although, the more you know, the better. We would expect some enterprise Java
experience for example, but GWT is a niche skill. A demonstrated ability to
learn is valued.

=======

WHAT EXPERIENCE LEVEL ARE WE HIRING FOR? We are looking for entry level,
intermediate and senior developers.

=======

LINKS, where you can APPLY:

SENIOR: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/senior-software-
developer-2...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/senior-software-
developer-2-positions-available)

INTERMEDIATE: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/intermediate-software-
devel...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/intermediate-software-
developer-2-positions-available)

ENTRY LEVEL: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/entry-level-software-
develo...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/entry-level-software-
developer-4-positions-available)

------
olegp
Java Backend Engineer, UX Engineer (two separate positions) - Omniata,
Helsinki, Finland - visa, full time

Founded by a team of former Digital Chocolate and EA data leads, Omniata
([http://www.omniata.com](http://www.omniata.com)) integrates analytics, CRM,
user engagement and A/B testing platforms into one solution. The company is
well funded ([http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-
omniata/](http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-omniata/)) &
headquartered in SF. The bulk of R&D will be done in the Helsinki office which
at the moment only has a small team, so this is a great opportunity to get in
early and grow with the company.

As a Java backend engineer you’ll be part of the team responsible for code
handling millions of events each day. You will also get the opportunity to
work on a greenfield project and build the next generation of our backend
infrastructure from the ground up. This work will involve analyzing the
existing architecture, its load patterns and bottlenecks. Together with other
team members, you will use this data to spec up and implement the new
architecture.

We are also looking for a talented UX engineer to help us take our UI to the
next level and change how our customers view their business critical data.
Experience with Photoshop and wireframing/prototyping tools such as Balsamiq
Mockups is assumed. Knowledge of HTML, CSS and some JavaScript is required as
we expect you to implement the UIs you design.

If you're at all interested in this area and Helsinki as a place to live and
work, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn and GitHub profile
(in the case of backend) or portfolio (in the case of UX) to careers-
hl@omniata.com

------
mlent
SumUp - Berlin, Germany - Front-End Web Developer (m/f) \------------ Key
responsibilities Expertise in Angular.js, our framework of choice, is a huge
plus, but we're also interested in your history with other javascript
frameworks such as Ember, Backbone, or Knockout. You are fluent in Javascript,
not just jQuery, comfortable with modern front-end development tools like
Grunt and Sass, and you are proficient (dare we say, pedantic) with Git. Your
eye for UX and usability are also essential to succeed in this role.
Experience with at least one server-side language, especially Ruby,
demonstrates that you are the kind of flexible and well-rounded developer we
are looking for. What we expect from you You care about performance, clean
code, and enjoy experimenting with different approaches to a technical
problem. And of course, you know your way around Linux and have either a
Computer Science education or understand the equivalent fundamentals. You love
to work as a reliable part in a dedicated, high-performance team. Your
excellent communication and written skills in English will help you
collaborate with team members from a wide range of countries and cultures. You
love what you do and strive for improvement in all areas of your life –
whether at work or in your free time. You are excited and motivated by a good
challenge. What you can expect from us An amazing working environment at the
beautiful riverside in Kreuzberg, Berlin – the heart of the most vibrant city
in Europe. Short decision-making channels in a technologically demanding,
international and motivating environment with flat hierarchies. Challenging
tasks and responsibilities and a wide scope for action. This full-time job,
now. \------------ If you’re interested in joining us, please send a copy of
your CV and/or a link to your Github to careers@sumup.com. We look forward to
hearing from you!

------
janjongboom
Telenor Digital - [http://telenordigital.com/](http://telenordigital.com/) \-
Amsterdam, Netherlands / Oslo, Norway - Relocation offered

Telenor Digital is the R&D company for Telenor, a telco with $12 billion in
revenue and ventures around Europe and Asia. Our team in the CTO office gets
to have all the fun: we get to play with amazing emerging technologies, not in
the “not going anywhere” pure research way, but instead applying it to
projects that make their way into the hands of real customers. We ramp up
fast, we fail fast (hopefully learning a thing or two along the way), and we
have a lot of fun doing it.

Projects we worked on in the past year are launching Firefox OS devices in
Bangladesh, working on the WebRTC implementation in Firefox, write patches to
improve the graphics stack in Mozilla. We have a great relationship with
Mozilla and we submitted hundred of patches in the past year. Most of your
code will end up open source.

We're doing most of our stuff in JavaScript and C++, but one of our new
projects will be in Go, we also do some embedded software, we try to use all
the newest tech, and if you get enthusiastic about new technology and open
source, then you totally want to submit your resume.

[http://www.telenordigital.com/jobs/engineer-office-of-the-
ct...](http://www.telenordigital.com/jobs/engineer-office-of-the-cto/)

ALSO! We're hiring an engineer specifically to work full-time on WebRTC
implementation in Mozilla. Same team, same fun, just fully WebRTC focused!

[http://www.telenordigital.com/jobs/webrtc-
engineer/](http://www.telenordigital.com/jobs/webrtc-engineer/)

~~~
paulrpotts
I sent a resume. Would consider relocating the family to Norway. The projects
sound interesting to me as a polyglot programmer who has interest in and
experience with development from the very low level to the very high level.

------
crumley
Nuve - [http://nuve.us/](http://nuve.us/) \- Austin, Texas

We’re building a robust asset monitoring and asset protection platform for the
exploding Internet of Things. Nuve is venture backed by two very reputable
VC’s and has raised more than $5M to get to where we are today. We’re already
actively monitoring more than 7000 sensors from paying customers and have very
aggressive growth plans. Our current focus is transportation protection
solutions, designed by our in-house hardware engineering team, but our vision
is much broader. Our hardware and software teams are small, focused, and have
plenty of juicy problems for you to solve.

We currently have several open positions:

    
    
       * Senior Developer – Data Platform: Build a near real-time data analytics platform from the ground up.
    
       * Electrical engineer
    
       * Mechanical engineer
    

An ideal candidate:

    
    
       * will be fearless… learning new skills and stretching beyond a defined role 
    
       * will be comfortable independently transforming ideas into amazing solutions
    
       * will know exactly what it takes to ship high quality software on-time
    
       * will recognize when a workaround is more appropriate than an elegant solution
    
       * will communicate ideas with clarity and precision
    
       * will write clean, elegant, simple, testable code
    
       * will commit often, perfect later, publish once
    
       * will take pride in their work
    
       * will want to work with others who do the same
    

If you are interested in being one of our first 20 employees email me at
crumley@nuve.us

For more information see our jobs site:

[http://www.nuve.us/about-nuve/jobs/](http://www.nuve.us/about-nuve/jobs/)

------
kixa
CTO / Technical Founder | EF | London

We're a new kind of startup accelerator; often investing in top-tier
developers pre-idea and pre-team and we're currently recruiting for our March
start date.

We bring together the best developers into cohorts where they can find
technical co-founders and get support to help them through the early stages of
startup building (ideation, customer development, fund-raising).

We're experts in day -100 to day 100 and have had two cohorts so far resulting
in twenty companies that are currently worth over $100m (our third cohort are
pitching to Europes top VCs in just over 2 weeks). Companies in our portfolio
have raised money from some of the best investors around the world including
YC.

We're experience agnostic, so whether you're in the early-stages of your
career or a developer with years of real world experience, our only criteria
is that you're exceptional.

Founders are required to move to London, but we’re actively recruiting from
across Europe and we’ve helped sort visas in the past when they’ve been
needed.

We're especially interested in developers who also have domain expertise that
they want to apply to building a startup. Whether that's from academic
experience (turning your academic work into a real product that people love to
use), personal interest in specific technologies (blockchain,
statistical/probabilistic-learning, VR, etc.) or from working in a particular
field (finance, security, etc).

If any of this sounds like you, find out more about applying at:
[http://www.joinef.com/march](http://www.joinef.com/march) or send any
questions through to me at mikey<at>joinef<dot>com.

------
wbharding
Image Processing Engineer

We're looking for a developer to help us continue to build the Background
Burner in Seattle, WA.

The Background Burner is a technology that embodies the adage that "the best
way to predict the future is to invent it." It's all but certain that in the
not-very-distant future, photo studios as we know them will cease to exist,
replaced by studio-quality photos that require only a smartphone and the
Background Burner.

It is fun to work on a tool that's on its way to becoming a staple of life,
from online selling, to family photos & Christmas cards.

This software has already been used to process more than 10 million images,
but we're only getting started. Some of what we're cooking up for it:

* Build a mobile app for users to make Background Burns from iPhone and Android

* Improve the speed & accuracy of the front-end editing tool

* Increase accuracy of background identification for pictures of humans.

* Work with CEO to build an image matching system to accompany the Background Burner

* Help flesh out our background replacement tool

* Optimize image processing times

See: [http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/1](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/1) or email
jobs@bonanza.com

------
thisjody
Radius is hiring for the San Francisco office:

Data Engineers

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/data-software-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/data-software-
engineer/du9r1em5ir5i42iGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

Integration Engineers:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/integrations-
engineer-...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/integrations-engineer-mid-
senior/bgd5iCm5ir5k-IiGalqWdr?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior DevOps Engineers:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-devops-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-devops-
engineer/b1o754wKer5kahiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68)

Predictive PM:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/product-manager-
predic...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/product-manager-
predictive/dEUhtCLuSr5iVbiGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

Integration PM:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/product-manager-
integr...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/product-manager-
integrations/d21tZaLrar5jZeiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
feiyingx
Vevo - SF - Fulltime Frontend/Backend/iOS/Android

Here at Vevo, we love rocking out to music while working hard to deliver HD
music videos to millions of fans around the world. Our goal is to help our
fans stay on top of their favorite artists and watch their favorite videos
anytime, anywhere. With backing from the major music labels (UMG, Sony, Abu
Dhabi) and Google, we are expanding rapidly and we need your help to continue
our growth and make our products even better. We also have plenty of

    
    
      > Lunch and snacks
    
      > Pongstars (ping pong pros)
    
      > All kinds of beverages (check our bevmo cabinet), resident mixologist
    
      > Resident DJs and a band set
    
      > Concert tickets
    

== Positions ==

Frontend (Angular|React|Node) -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&k=Job&j=oMwi0fwk)

iOS -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&k=Job&j=oKwi0fwi)

Android -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&k=Job&j=oLwi0fwj)

API (.NET C#) -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qkv9VfwD&k=Job&j=oNwi0fwl)

Others -
[http://www.vevo.com/c/EN/US/careers](http://www.vevo.com/c/EN/US/careers)

------
FajitaNachos
Goosetail Labs - Boulder, Colorado - Mid-Level JavaScript Developer -
[http://goosetail.com](http://goosetail.com)

We're a growing web dev startup based in Boulder, CO. We have a mix of both
client work and our own projects. Our stack consists of AngularJS, Node.js,
MongoDB, and Express. We practice test driven development with an emphasis on
writing clean, reusable code. Weekly code reviews, flexible schedules, the
option to work remotely, and a great team are some of perks. The requirements
are below, and feel free to reach out to me directly. My email is in my
profile.

\-----------------------------

Required:

    
    
      2+ years JavaScript experience
      Strong object oriented development background
      MVC or experience with other frameworks
      Understanding of unit and functional testing best practices
    

Nice to have:

    
    
      AngularJS and Node.js experience
      Previous experience with SaaS or other customer facing development experience
      Previous startup experience.
    

To Apply Email - jobs at goosetail - with your background, salary
requirements, and any else you feel is relevant.

------
mbtmbt
Syapse (Palo Alto, [http://www.syapse.com](http://www.syapse.com)), a startup
that helps doctors treat cancer, is hiring UI and Platform engineers.

We are a part of the genomics-based personalized medicine revolution that's
taking medicine by storm. Our customers include some of the world's most
prestigious hospitals such as Stanford and UCSF, and we just signed a deal
with one of the largest hospital chains in the world:

[http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2015/01/29/syapse-brings-
pr...](http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2015/01/29/syapse-brings-precision-
medicine-software-to-one-of-worlds-largest-hospitals/)

Yet we are still a young rapidly growing startup!

You do NOT have to be a biologist or a doctor to work for us. Instead, we are
looking for hard-core senior UI and platform engineers, to help aggregate,
analyze, and present vast amount of genomic data to practicing doctors.
Enabling doctors to make better decisions for each patient saves lives.

Our technology stack includes Semantic Web (RDF, OWL, SPARQL), Python, Java,
and heavy Javascript.

------
MartinCron
WiserCare - Seattle, WA - Software Developer

At WiserCare, we make interactive software to help patients and doctors work
together to make informed decisions about treatment options. We are currently
building a new software development team to improve and extend our platform.

We are looking for a software developer who is inventive, curious, creative,
communicative, transparent, and persistent. Someone likes to work on the full
stack (ours is, at the moment: JavaScript, JQuery, HTML, CSS, Java, JSP,
MySQL, Tomcat, Linux). Someone who cares about code quality, user experience,
and customer service. Someone who can understand the big picture of the
problems we’re trying to solve and can get things done without being
micromanaged.

 _Requirements:_

* Professional software development experience with our current technologies or close analogs.

* Seattle area only. We’re just not ready to support a distributed team yet.

 _Nice to Have:_

* Distributed Source Control (Git, HG)

* Continuous Integration/Continuous Deployment (TeamCity, Jenkins, Hudson)

* Test Automation (jUnit, Selenium, testNg, whatever)

* Ongoing support of Software-as-a-service (Saas)

Interested? Have questions? Please contact me directly at
martincron@wisercare.com

------
cmdr_shprd5280
Kapost - Boulder, CO - Sr. Rails Engineer

Kapost is the world's leading provider of content marketing software and
services, powering the content operations of more than 100 companies. We're
growing fast, from 15 to 60 employees in the past year, and are looking to add
to our team.

At Kapost, we believe software development is an art. To that end our culture
is centered around hiring exceptional engineers, who are empowered with
creative freedom and autonomy. We focus on code quality and collaboration on
projects that have a big impact. Our team is made up of extraordinary
individuals, both personally and professionally and we plan on always keeping
it that way.

You can read more about us here: [http://kapost.com/about-
us/](http://kapost.com/about-us/)

==================================================

Check out our listing on StackOverflow Careers for more information/how to
apply:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/77186/senior-rails-
eng...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/77186/senior-rails-engineer-
awesome-team-backbone-kapost)

------
FreshPuzzles
Seen.co - New York City Looking for: Senior Software Engineers / Software
Engineers / Data Hackers Come join a growing team tackling a big challenge -
summarizing mobile stories by ranking their real-time media and alerting users
to what’s noteworthy by building automatic summaries. We're doing it with
smart, decent people, and funding from great investors in one of the best
cities in the world!

Our team is made up of experts in search, ranking and mobile products.
Altogether we are applying 2 patents, 8 papers and 3 Google Research Awards to
integrate machine learning with breaking news and social curation.

We're building a core of passionate devs and the next few hires will have an
important hand in the direction of the product. The existing team has
experience at Yahoo, Endeca and Frog Design and we value folks who are
curious, hard working, humble and love a good challenge. Full list of jobs and
descriptions here: [https://angel.co/seen/jobs](https://angel.co/seen/jobs) or
just email us directly jobs@seen.co

------
bbloemsaat
Coolblue - Netherlands, Rotterdam (relocation offered) - fulltime - sr C# .Net
Web API developer vacancy; building SOA from scratch

Coolblue: a really really fastgrowing e-commerce company from the Netherlands
has a blue sky project. Most important for us: testable (high quality) code,
maintainable and scalable.

What we have worked on last quarter Incoming Goods. The internal application
that supports putting away new stock was re-written. The Web API developers
wrote services to interface with both old and new data-stores in order to
modernise the new application without interfering with existing business
processes. Mobile Application. The Coolblue iPhone and Android app need real-
time information about picking and packing of orders. RESTful services were
built to enable this real-time information flow.

This position is listed here:
[http://www.careersatcoolblue.com/careers/35374/Senior+C%23+W...](http://www.careersatcoolblue.com/careers/35374/Senior+C%23+Web+API+Developer)

Does this sound like good fun to you? b.bloemsaat@coolblue.nl

It would be great to hear from you!

------
rdamico
Box - San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA - Full time - Frontend & full stack
engineers

Crocodoc (YC W10) founder here. When our company was acquired by Box in 2013,
we launched a new set of developer APIs on the Box platform for anyone (even
those who don't use Box itself) to use for converting documents to HTML. We're
now powering apps from LinkedIn to CoTap to the newest version of WebEx.

We've also open-sourced one of our biggest projects
([https://github.com/box/viewer.js](https://github.com/box/viewer.js)) and are
expanding into developer experience as well.

We're looking for frontend and full stack engineers to join our close-knit
team and help us push the limit of what browsers and mobile devices can do.
(Fast, pixel-perfect rendering of documents using just HTML, SVG, and CSS
turns out to be really hard!)

We're also building out a developer experience team and are looking for
someone who is passionate about UX, APIs, and making developer tools easy and
fun to use.

Drop me a note if you're interested at damico@box.com or ryan@crocodoc.com

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. Sorry, no remote.

We're always looking for generalist, python-happy software engineers. If you
know, or want to learn erlang, even better.

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets since
launching in 2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired,
The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of
the Startups 100.

We are taking on the big players in the betting industry with the lean startup
playbook. We think the commission charged by such players is too high,
spelling for opportunity to do better.

We're building a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority. Whether you want to work on the trading exchange or the frontend,
you'll be solving real and challenging problems - from scaling to optimising
python to handling near real-time design constraints.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, Git and Chef - but we are not resistant to change as needed.

To see all our jobs, visit:
[http://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
wdewind
New York City, NYC NY Justworks -
[http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com) We are building a
platform for people to administer every part of their business, starting with
payroll, benefits, compliance and tax filing. We've also built out PTO
tracking, some reporting/analytics features and a B2B payments feature. We
aren't just about payroll.

We are a PEO, which means we coemploy our customers employees (similar to
Trinet/Ambrose or ADP Total Source, if you've ever heard of those). Because of
that we're able to do a lot of really cool things including offer health
insurance at a massive discount, as well as bring many other benefits
traditionally reserved for large companies to startups and SMBs. We're growing
very quickly (35-40% month over month) and just raised a $6mm series A from
Thrive, Index, a few others[1]. Our founders are former Amazon, Etsy and
Groupon executives who have had successful startups in the past.

We handle payments and lots of very sensitive information (bank numbers,
social security numbers etc.) so we need people who are comfortable working in
that environment. Basically we're looking for senior level engineers to help
build the foundation for a really awesome engineering org. Please feel free to
reach out to me if you have any questions (will@justworks.com). We're also
hiring in sales.

[http://www.justworks.com/careers/](http://www.justworks.com/careers/)

Full time in NYC only, no contractors, no remotes, sorry.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
rai...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
raises-6-million-to-help-businesses-handle-employee-benefits/)

------
ben-deskpro
PHP Full Stack Developer - DeskPRO, London UK

We're looking for an expert PHP developer to work on an advanced, MVC-based
helpdesk platform that's used by millions of people every day in a wide range
of organizations, including Valve Software, Xerox, T-mobile, Fujitsu, Tumblr
and AT&T.

Skills required: expert in OOP/MVC/ORM programming techniques and PHP (v5.3+)
frameworks; MySQL; solid front-end development experience with XHTML, CSS, and
Javascript. Technologies we use include doctrine, Symfony, less, Angular.js,
MySQL, github, jQuery, CoffeeScript, elasticsearch and PHPUnit

What you'll be doing: help design and implement new communication channels in
our software (voice/SMS, Facebook/Twitter, screensharing); integrate our
software with 3rd party services; improve and refine our product; work on our
backend systems; work on our mobile apps built with our API/HTML5 + PhoneGap

For more details and to apply see:

[https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-
developer/](https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-developer/)

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Senior Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793)

------
jlinder
Gracious Eloise - New York, NY - Full time - Full Stack / Backend Developers

Gracious Eloise is making communication more personal. With our patented
handwriting digitization technology, people can add a “handwritten” touch to
their important messages be it virtual (tweets, email, text messages) or typed
but printed (greeting cards, gifts, business correspondence, books, thank you
notes, …). Our API and widget platform opens this technology for any developer
or company to easily add the handwritten touch to their application.

We are a technical company with engineering comprising 80% of our team. We are
looking for developers to work across the entire stack. We build with Ruby,
Rails, Python, CoffeeScript, Postgres and AWS. We are building and scaling an
API, web widgets, and handwriting digitization and rendering systems.

Read more about us and the position here:
[http://www.graciouseloise.com/careers/](http://www.graciouseloise.com/careers/)

Interested? Then let's get connected! Email us: jobs@graciouseloise.com

------
domrdy
STYLIGHT - Munich, Germany - Full time - Frontend / Backend

[http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://www.stylight.com/Jobs/)

At STYLIGHT we try to change how people discover and shop fashion. We curate
both products and user generated content to inspire people when shopping
fashion.

My team has launched a new product in 2015 and we're still in the early stages
- I'm looking for some passionate people to join our ranks and shape this
product. We use a wide array of different technologies including Go, Java,
Angular, Elastic Search.

Frontend Developer

\- Write modular, scalable and testable Javascript, HTML and CSS. Provide our
users with an outstanding responsive experience on every device.

\- Identify and address performance bottlenecks.

\- Work closely together with other developers, the product owner and
designers.

Backend Developer

\- You have mastered one programming language, preferably Java or Go

\- know at least one scripting language (python, javascript)

\- Ideally experience with solr / elastic search

\- You have a good understanding of system design, data structures and
algorithms.

Email is in my profile. I was hired about 2 years ago through this thread. :)

------
kfor
Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation - Seattle, WA

The gist: We've been doing cutting edge data science to advance global health
for the past 7 years.

Official blurb: "The Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME) is an
independent global health research center at the University of Washington that
provides rigorous and comparable measurement of the world's most important
health problems and evaluates the strategies used to address them. IHME makes
this information freely available so that policymakers have the evidence they
need to make informed decisions about how to allocate resources to best
improve population health."

Jobs: [http://www.healthdata.org/get-
involved/careers](http://www.healthdata.org/get-involved/careers) We have
several positions posted for data scientists, javascript developers, project
officers (PMs) and systems analysts. Also newly in need of a great developer
with experience in building scientific/statistical software, email me for
details.

------
ellego
Polycom, Inc - [https://www.polycom.com/](https://www.polycom.com/) \- HQ in
San Jose, CA Polycom is a leader in communications and collaboration; you may
know us by our conference phones and video conferencing technology.

• Austin, TX - Staff UI Software Engineer (Full Time) - Embedded systems & web
applications, JavaScript, HTML5, CGI, ExtJS/Touch, REST API, Java, Andriod,
C++. 5+ yrs exp.

• Westminster, CO - Software QA Engineer (Full Time) - JIRA, Silk Central,
Rally, Linux, Networking/telecomm, SIP/H323, web app UI. 0-5 yrs exp.

• Westminster, CO - Software Engineer (Full Time; 4 openings) - Java/Linux
environment with Subversion. 0-5 yrs exp.

• Westminster, CO - Staff Software Engineer (Full Time) - Java/Linux
environment with Subversion. Masters in CS, or equivalent exp. 5+ yrs exp.

Visa sponsorship option available. More info on these openings:
[http://careers.polycom.com/search.php](http://careers.polycom.com/search.php)

To apply, email your resume to: laura.gomez@polycom.com

------
itsbonczek
Caeden, Inc - New York, NY [http://www.caeden.com](http://www.caeden.com)

Lead Mobile Developer

We are looking for an experienced Mobile Engineer to lead development efforts
on all of our mobile software initiatives for our upcoming wearable technology
platform. As an early member of the software team, you will have full
ownership over the architecture and technical direction of our mobile
products. You will have the opportunity to contribute directly to the product
vision of the company and help realize that vision through the creation of
best-in-class mobile software. From implementing performant, intuitive user
interfaces to optimizing bluetooth power consumption, you will tackle a wide
range problems in a unique domain in collaboration with experienced colleagues
from the consumer electronics, design, manufacturing, and fashion industries.

About You:

\- 5-10 years software development / 2+ years iOS development experience

\- Demonstrated technical ownership and leadership on significant mobile
software products in the past

\- Demonstrated knowledge of mobile testing / continuous integration
frameworks and best practices

\- Respectful of great design and willingness to go above and beyond to
deliver the best possible experience to the end user

\- Comfortable with new technologies and able to move across the development
stack when needed

\- Prior experience with complex Bluetooth LE integrations a plus

\- Cross platform development experience on Android a plus

\- Strong background in mathematics / signal processing a plus

\- Experience working on a consumer electronics product is a plus

If interested, shoot us an e-mail at career@caeden.com

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring
on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux on servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on
AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well, but
Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in the
works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and consolidate
platforms into best of breed. The Reston office is located right next to the
Silver Line metro station.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
Crosslend
FinTech Startup still in the stealth mode -- Berlin -- Fulltime Senior Backend
Developer (m/f)

Your opportunity: -We are a Berlin-based, FinTech start-up. For the time
being, we are in stealth mode. You will learn about us once we start talking.
-Team of more than 20 professionals from more than 10 nationalities, our
working language is English; Operating in 4 european markets; -Entrepreneurial
working experience in a fast moving international environment; -Beautiful
office in the heart of Berlin at Hackescher Markt.

You will get the opportunity to work in an innovative, high-speed and exciting
start-up in the heart of Berlin with a young and international team. You will
have the chance to interact with the CTO, CEO, CMO, the Internal and External
Development team, Product Managers and the Head of Operations in order to
build and integrate Saas/Cloud based Customer Care solutions.

Your Role: -Reporting to the CTO the duties and responsibilities of the Senior
Backend Developer that include: -Co-working with other software developers,
business analysts, software architects and IT professionals to implement
inhouse CRM solutions; -Developing and maintaining a platform roadmap;
-Customizing the system in order to meet the business needs of the company;
-Integrating existing systems and services into the CRM architecture;
-Assisting with deployment and provisioning activities.

Your profile: Requirements: -Symfony2 (2 yrs+) -Sonata -SQL and NoSQL design
-Git -Testing, phpunit and BDD -Services integration -Some Sys Admin skills
(ideally AWS) for deployment -Code Quality -Willing to have a platinum medal
in sensio insights -English fluent, German is a plus

Sounds like you? Send your updated CV to fintechjob@gmail.com . This position
is available immediately.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

------
agotterer
Nomi - New York, NY

Nomi is a retail analytics startup building an API and marketing platform for
the physical world. We've installed over 100,000 sensors, cameras, and beacons
that collect over 4 billion data points every month about customer behavior.
Our insights enable retailers to measure, analyze, and optimize their
marketing operations.

We try to select the right tool for the job and are fairly language and
framework agnostic: Python, Apache Storm, Kafka, HBase, MongoDB, redis,
Hadoop, AWS, git, AngularJS, Vagrant, Docker, PostgreSQL, Ruby, Java, Druid,
Celery.

Our jobs page isn't completely up to date. But we're hiring for a number of
engineering positions. Our current top needs are big data engineers,
algorithms engineers, and API developers. But if you're smart and interested
in solving hard problems, we want to hear from you anyway. Visit
[http://nomi.workable.com/](http://nomi.workable.com/) or send your resume or
github link to engjobs[at]getnomi[dot]com.

------
shubhamjain
AdPushup Inc. is hiring for JS Experts @ New Delhi, India office. Full time

\------------------------------------------------------------

We're a disruptive AdTech company[1]. We have closed an angel round[2]. We're
really cool[3].

We're on a hunt for extreme JavaScript Engineers for whom prototypes,
closures, promises, MV* are the way of life. This position requires one to
work on our unique (soon to be patent-pending) ad delivery and placement
engine.

Check out the following link to know more: [http://adpu.sh/jsguy-
hn](http://adpu.sh/jsguy-hn)

\--

[1] - Who isn't? :) Seriously though, we are actually changing how ad
placement & optimization works.

[2] - $630K ([http://www.adpushup.com/blog/adpushup-closes-angel-round-
fun...](http://www.adpushup.com/blog/adpushup-closes-angel-round-funding/))

[3] - Just take a look at our office ([http://www.adpushup.com/blog/new-
adpushup-office-features-an...](http://www.adpushup.com/blog/new-adpushup-
office-features-and-cost-breakdown/))

\-----

------
hmpc
Veniam, Portugal - Software Engineer -
[http://www.veniam.com/](http://www.veniam.com/)

Veniam just raised a $4.9M series A to build the networking fabric for the
Internet of Moving Things ([http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/02/veniam-picks-
up-4-9m-to-tur...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/02/veniam-picks-up-4-9m-to-
tur...)), and we are looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to help us.

Someone with entrepreneurial spirit who is different, drives change and shares
our passion for developing cutting-edge products that people and businesses
love and use everyday.

Critical thinking, deliberate problem solving, disruptive mindset, and
excellent communication are essential qualities, as you will be working in an
exceptionally talented team with know-how across different disciplines,
constant learning, boundless creativity, and outstanding execution – always in
tandem with our headquarters in Silicon Valley.

If this is you, please share your CV with us at jobs@veniam.com

Target skills:

* Node.js

* MySQL

* MongoDB & Redis

* Computer Networks (!)

* AWS

* and excellent English.

------
anuraj
Bangalore-India-Full Time - Full Stack Web/iOS/Android Developers

Mobiotics is a fast growing product company based out of Bangalore. Our
pioneering video delivery and subscription management platform on cloud is
gaining good traction in India and abroad. Openings include:

1\. Full stack web developers - 1+ years of experience in HTML5/JS/CSS and
LAMP Stack. JQuery/Bootstrap/Java knowledge desirable.

2\. Android Developers - 1+ years of experience in Android and Core Java.
Exposure to performance engineering, memory footprint management and NDK
experience desirable.

3\. iOS Developers - 1+ years of experience in iOS7/8, Objective-C and Swift.
You should have good knowledge of Storyboarding, COCOA Touch, CoreData and
Core Media frameworks.

You should be a go getter with attitude to innovate and thrive in a startup
environment.

Send in your resume along with github/other portfolio to careers@mobiotics.com

Great perks including generous stock options on the table. Checkout
[http://www.mobiotics.com](http://www.mobiotics.com)

------
mbesto
ProctorFree | [http://proctorfree.com/careers](http://proctorfree.com/careers)
| Full-Time | Senior Java Software Developer | Charlotte Area, North Carolina

About Us:

ProctorFree is revolutionizing the way students take tests. We let students
take tests from any location and on any device, while giving educators piece
of mind that the student is who they say they are. We combine next generation
face recognition technologies with battle tested cloud applications to create
a turnkey solution for online test taking. We run a fast paced ship and are
looking for another captain to help steer us.

About you:

\- You enjoy mentoring less experienced but ambitious engineers

\- You enjoy tinkering with new technologies that can gain a competitive edge

\- Have strong Java development chops (3+ years)

\- Designed a plan to adopt create continuous delivery (CI, QA, UAT) in a dev
team

\- Answered emails from users/clients and respond in a timely, well-spoken
manner

\- Disciplined about testing, QA and dev ops

About our stack:

\- Java SpringMVC

\- Java Hibernate ORM/MySQL/Postgres

\- Visual C++

\- HTML/CSS/jQuery on the frontend

\- JIRA Confluence + Bamboo CI

\- AWS infrastructure

Contact me at mbesto AT gmail or info @ proctorfree

~~~
mbesto
If anyone is reading this. We're looking for a SysAdmin now. Experience with
AWS and dev automation (Puppet, Chef, etc).

------
bowenli
Curriculet - Full Time - San Francisco, CA -
[http://curriculet.com](http://curriculet.com)

Curriculet is looking for senior frontend and backend software engineers who
are passionate about improving America's literacy through technology.

Curriculet enables students to read more deeply and teachers to teach better
in their classrooms. We're an online reading platform that allows teachers to
embed lesson plans on top of books, articles, other texts. Our team is made up
of former educators and startup veterans. You'll be joining a well funded
company that is <10 people.

Fully Funded Startup: * Competitive benefits package, including healthcare,
etc.

* Awesome view of San Francisco from the 41st floor

* Macbooks, Mac monitors, standing desks

Senior Software Engineer:

* 5+ years experience

* Smart, motivated, ready to build something that isn't another todo app

* Ruby on Rails experience preferred, but not required

Mobile Engineer:

* iOS or Android (or both!)

* Someone who can own the entire app cycle from development to deployment

* Has an opinion about API design and isn't afraid of looking at backend code

Introduce yourself here: jobs+hn@curriculet.com

------
pkrein
Segment — San Francisco, Infrastructure Engineering

We're looking for engineers to be part of our core engineering team, owning
our distributed data processing infrastructure. We process billions of
requests a month, growing incredibly quickly, and write primarily in Go and
Node.js.

In particular, we're looking for new teammates who are comfortable with
building and operating distributed systems on EC2. We have a service oriented
architecture (hate monolithic repos) and operate one of the largest combined
Amazon Redshift clusters.

As a team, we love to open-source most of our work:
[https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)
[https://github.com/segmentio/yal](https://github.com/segmentio/yal)
[https://github.com/segmentio/nightmare](https://github.com/segmentio/nightmare)
[https://github.com/segmentio/metalsmith](https://github.com/segmentio/metalsmith)
[https://github.com/segmentio/myth](https://github.com/segmentio/myth)
[https://github.com/segmentio/analytics.js](https://github.com/segmentio/analytics.js)

We're currently 36 people, with substantial revenue. But the biggest and most
challenging engineering problems lie ahead. We're a key piece of
infrastructural data plumbing for thousands of web businesses, and we need to
interoperate reliably and seamlessly with hundreds of integration partners.

Email myself peteratsegment.com, calvinatsegment.com (cto/co-founder) or drop
us a note here: [https://segment.com/jobs/descriptions/infrastructure-
enginee...](https://segment.com/jobs/descriptions/infrastructure-engineer/)

------
saintlukas
Berklee Online, REMOTE POSSIBLE online.berklee.edu PHP, JS, Ember or other
modern JS frameworks. Strong SQL

Official Boilerplate Words: Berklee Online is the online extension school of
Berklee College of Music, the world’s premier institution for the study of
contemporary music for over sixty-five years. Berklee Online is taking a
leadership role in educating the next generation of producers, performers, and
entrepreneurs in the evolving music industry, and as such, jobs at Berklee
Online are fast-paced, collaborative, and have the feel and agility of a
startup, but operate under the umbrella of an established, world-renowned
educational institution.

Jobby stuff: Coding and deploying feature enhancements and bug fixes to a
variety of applications including, but not limited to: The online learning
environment for our students Course and content management systems Internal
legacy business support systems

Support of integration work across various systems. Maintaining and improving
existing technology. Identifying third-party solutions when appropriate.
Working with internal customers from various departments to identify needs and
participate in requirements definition and project planning. Staying current
with web and mobile technology

Required Skills Familiarity with Object Oriented Programming concepts
Familiarity with MVC concepts HTML, CSS, and Javascript fundamentals Source
control (we use Git) Required Experience

2-4 years PHP 2-4 years SQL

Apply here, also email me, Luke Stevens: lstevens@berklee.edu.
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&id=23&jobid=598&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&JobOwner=992479&level=levelid1&levelid1=36350&parent=Berklee%20Online&startflag=2)

------
qthrul
VCE -- [http://vce.com](http://vce.com) Richardson, TX USA / Durham, NC /
Cork, Ireland / Marlborough, MA USA / REMOTE

VCE is an EMC Federation Company with investments from Cisco and VMware. VCE
recently surpassed a $2B annualized demand run-rate and a sixth consecutive
quarter of greater than 50% year-over-year demand growth. Want to ride the
rocket ship and work on interesting things?

\- Senior Software Engineers \- Manager, Software Engineering \- Principal
Product Manager Systems Management Software \- Consultant Program Manager
Software Products and Operations \- Software Quality Assurance Engineer \-
Principal Program Manager Software Products \- Consultant Product Marketing
Manager Software and Systems Management

More listings are available by going to
[http://UnicornJockey.com](http://UnicornJockey.com)

Keyword soup: analysis, design and development of service based components
using React, Angular, Dojo, SOAP, WSDL, RESTful, using XML/JSON standards;
performing front-end development using JavaScript, JQuery and AJAX; in
performing back-end development using SQL, PL/SQL and stored procedures in
Oracle; in Java/J2EE, JPT (Java Performance Tuning) technologies and ORM
frameworks including iBatis, Hibernate, JPA, Struts, Spring and Spring
AOP/MVC; in using Web and Application Servers including WebSphere and Tomcat;
and in performing, building and deploying software components using Jenkins,
Maven. OpenStack, CoreOS, Docker, combinatorial optimization, VMI algo,
unicorns, turtles, rainbows, sentient cheese wheels, self lubricating sea
slugs, etc...

p.s. If you are a currently at a startup working in Data Center Infrastructure
Management, OASIS SCA / TOSCA, DMTF OVF / CIM / CIMI, OGF OCCI, and/or ODCA
PEAT please contact me: jay dot cuthrell at vce.com

------
Zolmeister0
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA Hiring Full-
Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for casual mobile games - competing with the app stores
to provide a better way to discover games on mobile. The approach we're taking
focuses on mobile web games - games people can access immediately without the
added friction of installing them in an app store.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Small team of 3, with large audience of 5,000,000+ users to push code to.
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile) for general idea of the quality of code we write.

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Zorium, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
lode
Nutanix is hiring Engineers in San Jose, CA - Seattle, WA - Bangalore, India -
Durham, NC Also lots of other openings, all can be found at
[http://www.nutanix.com/careers/current-
openings/](http://www.nutanix.com/careers/current-openings/)

There's a couple of INTERN positions as well, albeit not in Engineering as far
as I can see.

It's a great time to join the fastest growing IT infrastructure company of the
last decade. With healthy funding (raised $312M, at $2B valuation), growing
sales, happy customers and a great culture, this is a great place to tackle
hard problems in today's enterprise IT. Think Enterprise IT needs to be boring
and ugly? Time to think again. At Nutanix, user experience and design is seen
as a competitive advantage.

Feel free to drop me an e-mail (my username [at] nutanix.com) with your
resume, cover letter (if you have one) and the exact job you're applying for,
and I'll be sure to drop it in the right queue.

------
BornInTheUSSR
Brickwork Software -
[http://brickworksoftware.com/](http://brickworksoftware.com/) Locations: NYC,
Remote

Brickwork Software is a one-year-old startup changing the way customers engage
with brick & mortar stores online. We are looking for exceptional senior
software engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing
with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer with a
bias toward front end development, love of great products and clean code. As a
key early hire, you will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering
process and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team (if we say so ourselves) that
has a great time working together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer
pipeline and is poised for tremendous growth. NYC-based and remote candidates
welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

------
rattray
CTO -- Bangalore, India -- VISA

Babajob helps people at the bottom of the pyramid elevate their class level by
finding a better job.

2014 was awesome for us. We added 2 million job seekers, 50,000 employers,
grew to 60 employees and launched two amazing products. We’re well-funded and
have healthy cash flow.

In the next year, we must go from handling 20,000 missed calls a day now to
200,000; from 1m desktop and mobile visitors a month to 20 million, from a Dev
team of 9 to 50 and an operations and sales team of 25 to 250.

We’re looking for someone who has lived through this kind of growth and
company transformation at another startup, because we haven’t and could use
some steady hands. We’re looking for someone with the charisma to attract and
inspire a stellar collection of developers, designers and PMs.

Most importantly, we’re looking for someone passionate about not only scaling
something huge, but scaling something that changes the world for the better.

If this sounds beyond interesting to you, email our CEO Sean Blagsvedt at
{first_name}@babajob.com.

------
ditesh
GrabTaxi is a South East Asian startup that aims to transform the way 600
million people commute every day. We want to improve the safety and efficiency
of our taxis by leveraging on advancements in GPS and mobile technology.

Our production scale is massive. We process hundreds of thousands of real time
bookings a day, and when you push out new code, tons of people will use what
you made. Operating at this level is hard but incredibly rewarding.

As a leader in an exciting and fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we
are seeking talented engineers to join our team. You will specialize in
building elegant products that bring our unique On-Demand Transport experience
to millions of people, anytime and anywhere.

Location: Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) or Singapore

Open Positions (full time):

a. iOS and Android engineers b. Backend engineers (strong understand of CS
fundamentals is a must, experience in Node.js or Go is a plus but not
required) c. Rails engineers d. Frontend engineers

Contact us at careers@grabtaxi.com (mention that you saw this job ad on HN)

------
gergelygabi
Purchasing Platform - Chicago - Full time - Frontend/Backend/Full-stack
Developers

Our talented development team is ready to expand and is looking for a Software
Engineer who can shine on the back-end, the front-end, or both. If that
engineer is you, we need you.

We are a startup that helps the real estate industry save time and money.
Although our company is still young it is already generating revenue. Our
application stack is currently based on Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL,
Redis/Sidekiq and Elasticsearch. We also enjoy exploring new technologies. In
fact, we are considering converting some of the performance-critical
components of our platform to D and/or Go. We are smart and fun to work with.

And the buzzwords:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Sass / Less, Bootstrap

\- Backbone / Angular / Ember / React

\- DevOps

\- RESTful web services

\- multiple programming languages and paradigms

\- academic CS background

\- PostgreSQL / Redis / Elasticsearch

\- TDD / RSpec

\- Git / Github

\- open source contributions

Interested? careers@purchasingplatform.com

[https://www.purchasingplatform.com/careers](https://www.purchasingplatform.com/careers)

------
seemac
Shippable (Seattle, WA) is looking for Software Engineers with 1-2 years
progressive software development experience and passionate about developing
sophisticated enterprise/cloud technology applications. (hiring Engineering
Interns also)

Education: BS in Computer Science or equivalent. Solid foundation in computer
science, with strong competences in operating systems, computer networks, data
structures, algorithms and software design

Experience: Coding large systems and great debugging skills. Writing unit
tests and testable code. At least one scripting language, such as JavaScript,
Python, Node.js or Angular.js

Nice to have: Working knowledge of Docker, MongoDB, and RabbitMQ

About Shippable: Shippable is focused on a disruptive new vision- make
software development frictionless, fast, and high quality.

Shippable is a leading continuous delivery platform that enables customers to
innovate faster without compromising on quality. Our company’s mission is to
address the challenges and opportunities of developing software applications
across multiple teams and to bring enterprise grade CI/CD to all businesses.
More than 35,000 developers and over 4000 businesses are using Shippable to
`ship quality code faster`.

We are a well-funded startup (Techstars alumnus) focused on containerizing the
application development lifecycle. Shippable reduces friction between Dev and
Ops by enabling seamless shipping lanes for applications from code to
production. We heavily leverage Docker containers to achieve this and we are
the first company to run Docker in production.

Apply at
[http://shippable.theresumator.com/apply](http://shippable.theresumator.com/apply)
or Email us at resumes@shippable.com

Visit us at [http://www.shippable.com/](http://www.shippable.com/)

------
ngg971
MedNexus - New York, NY

MedNexus ([http://www.mednexus.io](http://www.mednexus.io)) is a semantic
search engine for Healthcare professionals (and expert consumers) - think
"Google for Medicine". Our search and discovery tool is powered by cutting-
edge web analytics and crowdsources our users’ preferences to deliver the most
relevant content.

We are a Python shop running on AWS and MongoHQ. We are looking for our first
technical hire, an experienced full-stack developer who is enthusiastic about
startups, and interested in Information Technology and Medicine.

What we look for: \- Great programming skills, especially in Python \-
Extensive data engineering/analysis experience \- Understanding of Machine
Learning and Natural Language Processing \- General curiosity and ability to
learn on the fly

You will be given a large equity stake and have the opportunity to play a
pivotal role in the company.

If you are interested, please feel free to reach out to:
founders@mednexusinc.com.

------
leesalminen
REMOTE

Gingr - Boulder, CO, USA - Full time - Engineer #1

Gingr is a SaaS for dog kennels, daycares, groomers & trainers. It helps them
manage every aspect of their business; managing customers, reservations,
schedules, marketing/interaction tools, and payment collection.

We're at MVP, have >20 customers, growing weekly, and are actively engaged
with multiple investors. Our 6 month development roadmap is planned.

I'm Lee, the founder of Gingr and the technical person on the product.
Currently, I'm the sole developer on the project. We use PHP, Bootstrap 3,
jQuery and some React.js (lots more coming this year).

We're looking for a general LAMP developer who feels comfortable taking on a
project, talking through a reasonable time estimate for a project, working
together on the design, and delivering a quality feature on time. Other than
that, we're flexible.

This job will have a start date of mid-March, pending closing of the funding
round.

If you'd like to chat, shoot me an email to lee at gingrapp dot com.

------
3pt14159
Venn - [http://venn.lc](http://venn.lc) \- REMOTE / VISA - Toronto, Canada

We're a startup minded agency focussed on building awesome applications in
Ember with a Rails (default), Python (machine learning), or Golang (web
crawlers) backing.

We are not just working on client work, but our own projects as well. We
created and are maintaining [http://emberui.com/](http://emberui.com/) which
is our first big open source project and we're also working on a ambitious in
house startup.

We're in a spot where client work is really picking up, but we're uncertain of
how long the work will last and we cannot commit to a long term steady income.
I know that part sucks, but we are also interested in finding someone to share
a really meaningful amount of the company see our vision here:
[http://blog.venn.lc/hello/](http://blog.venn.lc/hello/) and we're also
willing to do the leg work to get you over to Toronto by the time you make
partner.

What you are:

* Proficient in one or more of Go, Ruby/Rails, Python.

* An excellent communicator.

* Excited to move to Toronto (eventually).

* A person with taste, that finishes things. Please link to Github account and finished projects.

* Proficient or building proficiency in one of these things: frontend development (ideally with Ember), or machine learning / data analysis (ideally in Python), or dev ops.

* Creative in some way (photography, art, design, sculpture, etc). Send links in the email as well.

We will pay above your local market rates, with the ultimate goal of getting
you to Toronto in a full partnership role.

This is not an appropriate position for junior developers.

------
laurenproctor
Mag+ - Business Systems Product Manager - NYC - Full-Time

Mag+ is a mobile app building software SaaS company funded by Bonnier (They
own Popular Science and a bunch of other magazines).

Responsibilities:

\- Manage business systems and third party integrations with various
technology systems used by sales, product, support and marketing teams
(Salesforce, Marketo, online commerce, etc)

\- Draft technical requirements, architecture diagram, specifications and
documentation for integration projects to guide the development teams during
the implementation phase

\- Share best practices for business systems integrations as well as specific
results based on proof of concept in testing environment

\- Coordinate with product and development teams to complete projects that
require prioritization and development implementation

\- Plan and execute on strategic reporting across systems drawing and
elucidating analytics and business intelligence to assist sales, marketing,
and support operations

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions about the position, company
culture, etc.

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for software engineers, sales engineers/customer success, and sales
development representatives. INTERNs, and VISAs welcome, though we can't
relocate international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. We've got a great product in a huge market with the
right people for the job, and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://jobs.lever.co/alation](http://jobs.lever.co/alation) or contact me at
dac@alation.com

------
davidfischer
TapHunter - San Diego, CA

TapHunter helps people find their favorite craft beer, spirits and cocktails
while helping bars and restaurants streamline their operations and market the
great beverages they serve.

We are looking to add a junior developer to our two person development team.
This person should have passion for their local craft breweries and
distilleries and is interested in growing as our company grows. You will work
on everything from our mobile application, operational tools for bars and our
consumer website. Our stack is Python and Django on Appengine and our mobile
app is written with JavaScript on Titanium.

This is an full-time onsite position in our downtown San Diego office.

For a view into our culture and team, see:
[https://gettaphunter.com/story/](https://gettaphunter.com/story/)

Please apply for this job on Workable:
[http://taphunter.workable.com/jobs/31725](http://taphunter.workable.com/jobs/31725)

~~~
bkovacev
Have you guys already filled in the position and do you notify even on a
negative outcome?

------
softwarehippie
Mapbox - Software Engineer - REMOTE/SF/DC -
[https://www.mapbox.com/blog/directions-
hiring/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/directions-hiring/)

Got an idea for solving this problem efficiently and elegantly in C++?

    
    
        A given graph consists of two connected sub-graphs in which every node has at least three neighbours. The sub-graphs are only connected by a single edge, the bridge. Given a node in each sub-graph, find the bridge. You can assume there is only one bridge.
    

Send the code to jobs@mapbox.com.

Mapbox is building a kick-ass open source routing engine that works whether
you’re walking, biking, or driving. We’re looking for people who enjoy
polishing their C++ code to a high sheen and wringing out its last few drops
of performance. Sound like you, or like where you want to get to? We encourage
everyone excited about making directions better and open to drop us a line at
jobs@mapbox.com.

~~~
isnotchicago
Do you know if the design position is remote as well?

------
pongle
Mirriad - London, UK - Full time - DevOps / Team Lead / Java Developer / C++
Developer - [http://www.mirriad.com/](http://www.mirriad.com/)

We are working to bring scale to embedding brands into video using automated
video processing technology. We combine computer vision research with a
cutting edge web platform, requiring a unique mix of talents in a small team.

We are looking for a number of roles to join our central London team (just
behind the OXO tower).

DevOps / Systems Administrator : Responsible for our world-wide network of GPU
compute nodes, and our migration to AWS. Mix old-school network administrator
using Arista / Cisco hardware with awesome clusters of CUDA NVidia-enabled
nodes linked with EMC Isilon storage for high-throughput video compute. Drive
the adoption of deployment best-practice in the development teams, by
deploying with Docker and Ansible onto AWS.

Team Lead : Responsible for building out our micro-services web platform in
Java. Lead a highly capable team of developers to deliver product into our
customers' hands. We have recently transitioned from Scrum to Kanban and are
enjoying very regular deployments. Looking for experience in leading, and in
Java development using TDD (as you would expect).

Java Developer : Join the above mentioned team and get to work on building our
next generation platform. We are currently using AWS, Elastic Search, MongoDB,
Spring Boot and Docker to build out our cluster of micro services. Testing and
delivery should be your mantra.

C++ Developer : Join our video processing team, and help them deliver world-
class computer vision research into our distributed ad-delivery pipeline. We
use Qt, ActiveMQ, CUDA, CMake and deliver product for Linux and Windows from
the same codebase.

Don't hesitate to get in touch if you're interested in joining the team.

~~~
zerr
Remote possible for C++ dev? (from Europe)

~~~
pongle
One of our C++ devs is currently remote in the Czech Republic, so it is a
possibility. Reasonably regular trips to London would be required.

------
TeresaLauerbach
Freeletics GmbH -Munich, Germany - Full time - Frontend-/Backend- and Web
Developers

The Freeletics GmbH is one of the fastest growing sports companies worldwide.
over 3.5 Millions of users train with our concept. And this is just the
beginning. To ensure our constant growth, we are looking for talented
developers to support our team.

Just to give you a hint of what we are currently looking for:

\- we are looking for Backend Developers, who are firm in RoR

\- as well as Frontend Developers with a profound experience in Wordpress and
Angular JS

\- moreover we have interesting positions in Web development.

For a more detailed description of our jobs, please checkout our Website:
freeletics/jobs.com.

You would join a fabulous and highly talented team of engineers at Freeletics.
By using state of the art technologies and by continuously refining your your
work, you will be part of a fast growing companies success!

You think, that you can kick-ass together with us - get in touch via
teresa.lauerbach@freeletics.com

We are looking forward to get to know you!

------
marutiagarwal
Gazemetrix ([http://www.gazemetrix.com/](http://www.gazemetrix.com/))

Where: Bangalore, India

Looking FULL TIME: - Computer Vision Engineer

SKILLS: Machine Learning, Computer Vision, Python, C++, R, Linear Algebra,
OpenCV, Object Recognition, Algorithms & Data Structures, Deep Learning,
Matlab/Octave, Probability & Statistics

You will be working as a new member of the Gazemetrix R&D team. We are
specialized in large scale image understanding. GazeMetrix empowers brands
with insight into when and where their brand was photographed across social
media in real-time. Using proprietary computer vision and machine learning
algorithms, gazeMetrix accurately analyzes user-created photos on Instagram
and identifies when a brand is featured. Brands discover their latest photos
instantly. We automatically pick up the 'most popular pictures' and they can
share them on their fan page/ Pinterest boards or twitter streams.

------
lm741
Karmic Labs, Inc. - [https://karmiclabs.com](https://karmiclabs.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Fulltime (Design, Frontend, Full-Stack/DevOps)

We believe that everyone in the workforce should get a smart debit expesne
card from their employer and that every business owner should understand their
expenses as they happen. We're building a SaaS business debit card platform
that allows small businesses to have dynamic financial controls and trust
levels, accountability by default, and realtime expense management. Our
private beta went live with Mastercard last month.

We're a small team from a diverse set of backgrounds (Pinterest, V.C.,
Netscape, Thoughtworks, Amex...) based in our converted-Victorian office in
SoMa. We strive to have an open and accepting culture. On the technical side:

* We're building our APIs with Flask on Python3 and using Postgres, Redis, and S3.

* We're building our Web apps with AngularJS and Sass (mobile app as a web/native hybrid).

* Our web infrastructure is deployed with Ansible an uses Nginx, Sentry, and an ELK stack for logging.

* We use Git + Phabricator for code reviews. We like linters and unit tests.

We're looking for:

* Design - We care deeply about UX and are looking for a designer who has a passion for building great interfaces.

* Frontend - We're looking for the type of person who reads all of the new browser API specs and is excited by ServiceWorkers. * Backend - Do you have a passion for building well factored code and designing great APIs?

* DevOps - We're obsessive about infrastructure automation...

Want to help businesses by solving company expenses? Send us an email: jobs at
karmiclabs dot com; be sure to tell us a bit about yourself and include a link
to something that you're proud of.

------
robvolk
Charlie App | Chicago, IL | charlieapp.com __Calling all 2015 Grads! __

Junior Engineer (full-time, starting Sept 2015)

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches the people you’re about
to meet with. Our users love us and we spread fast in every company that uses
Charlie. We’ve raised $1.8M ([http://bit.ly/charlie-
techcrunch](http://bit.ly/charlie-techcrunch)) and are looking for talented
developers to join our team.

We're a small dev that loves to code, and constantly pushes each other, and
learns from each other. We get to work on really challenging problems (how do
you distill someone down to one page?) We’ve built Charlie on Ruby on Rails,
MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and it lives on an elastic server
farm. We iterate fast, practice continuous delivery, we’re process-driven, and
very test-focused.

We’re looking for passionate, self-motivated software engineers who want to
make an impact on an early-stage company (Ruby, iOS, and front-end). If this
sounds like you, drop us a line and let’s talk! jobs+hn@charlieapp.com

Why we’re special:

* We’re a passionate, driven, fun team

* Take as much vacation as you need

* Flexible working situation: hours, location

* Competitive salary + equity

* VC-backed, funded startup

* Everyone deploys to production (fully automated, painless)

* Free coffee, free beer (after coffee of course)

* We go out and do fun things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally ski in Colorado)

Location: Chicago, IL

 __Apply __Interested? Holler at us. email jobs+hn@charlieapp.com.

[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
bowmanb
Canopy Apps - New York, NY (NYC)

Mobile Product Manager - Health Tech & Language Translation

We're looking for a product manager with mobile chops. Health tech experience
or knowledge of hospital workflows are a plus.

Compensation: $80-$100k, benefits, 0-1% equity

Canopy (www.canopyapps.com) is a growing health technology startup that is the
winner of funding from the NIH. Our mobile applications allow healthcare
providers to communicate instantly and accurately with patients across
different languages to improve quality of care for patients, and bottom lines
for health systems.

Help create an accurate Google Translate for medicine.

Qualifications:

\- Must have experience working with a developers as a product manager on
mobile

\- Healthcare provider or health tech experience is a plus

Responsibilities:

\- Manage our team of on-site software developers during sprints

\- Improve UX of Canopy's mobile products

\- Scale creation of accurately translated medical content to be used in our
products

\- Design and create requirements for dashboards to analyze data collected by
Canopy

Please send all applications to: jerrit.tan@canopyapps.com

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
chuhnk
Hailo - London - [https://www.hailoapp.com/](https://www.hailoapp.com/)

Get a ride in two taps.

Using e-hail to get you from point A to B might sound simple but there's a lot
that goes on behind the scenes. From the iOS, android or web app all the way
through to the server side apps.

We're heavily invested in the microservices philosophy with over 170 services
in production predominantly written in Go. Our client facing service exists
natively on iOS, android and the web. We believe in using data to drive
decisions and actively use A/B testing to validate those decisions.

At Hailo we like to work hard and then go play ping pong :D

We've raised $100M from investors including Union Square Ventures, Accel
Partners, Wellington Partners and Atomico Ventures.

Check out our jobs page [http://jobs.hailocab.com/](http://jobs.hailocab.com/)

If you're passionate, ambitious and want to learn, we want to hear from you.

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand, Inc.; San Francisco, CA / REMOTE / INTERN

Well-funded startup (A16Z, Shasta, Google Ventures) improving access to
healthcare by making it easy to have a Video Visit with a licensed Physician,
Psychologist or Lactation Consultant from a smartphone, tablet or computer.

We have openings in engineering/DevOps, business development and product
management.
[http://www.doctorondemand.com/careers](http://www.doctorondemand.com/careers)

Our backend platform is built with Python (Django/Celery), PostgreSQL and
Redis.

I gave a talk about some of our unique challenges at DjangoCon 2014.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlURM0n41Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlURM0n41Q)

Please apply through our careers page and mention that you saw the posting
here. You can also reach out to me directly with questions about engineering
openings. jshelly@doctorondemand.com

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers) \-
Boston, MA

In engineering & IT we're hiring:

\- Full Stack Web Developers

\- Front End Web Developers

\- Data Security Specialist

\- QA Engineer

\- Senior Systems Administrator

But we're also hiring for analytics, product management, design, marketing,
and more.

Since the Boston Globe separated from the NY Times, we're making big moves
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company, and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers)

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for an iOS Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer, focused on building iOS and
mobile applications, who can hit the ground running.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/879](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/879)

------
guepe
Synopsys - Marlboro MA (Boston area) - Full time | Intern - C++ routing tool -
New graduate / Master degree

Not typical employer on HN, but since I am a long-time reader, I suppose some
readers may be interested.

The ZeBu [1] backend team, working on compiler for the ZeBu emulator, is
expanding fast. The routing team is looking for people excited by challenges:
routing is NP-hard, and performance is king. Improving routing quality and
compile time by proposing new ideas, implementing them, constitutes the bulk
of the work.

We are looking for people with creativity, very strong in algorithms and data-
structures, excellent communication skills (team is global). Previous
knowledge of routing a bonus. Relocation required.

Email in my profile.

[1] [http://www.synopsys.com/Tools/Verification/hardware-
verifica...](http://www.synopsys.com/Tools/Verification/hardware-
verification/emulation/Pages/default.aspx)

~~~
bgao
Hi, guepe. Can you reply me your email?

------
biggitybones
NYC, New York - Full stack developer - TeachBoost.

TeachBoost is a performance management platform in K-12 to help instructional
leaders (principals, coaches) better support the educators they work with.
We're VC backed and have had success where others haven't in edtech - we have
hundreds of paying schools and districts throughout the country.

We're growing our development team and looking for developers passionate about
their craft and helping one of the most important sectors get over their
terrible addiction to bad enterprise software. We're a small team and you'll
have tremendous influence and independence on our tools that thousands of
educators use daily.

More details here: [https://angel.co/teachboost/jobs/49950-php-javascript-
develo...](https://angel.co/teachboost/jobs/49950-php-javascript-developer)

Contact jason AT teachboost.com if you're interested!

------
pixelparts
Sr. Network Engineer - Mobile Gaming - San Francisco - FULL-TIME, H1B welcome

[http://www.munkyfun.com/job-opening/](http://www.munkyfun.com/job-opening/)

Senior Server Engineer

A Sr. Server Engineer will develop server systems to facilitate client
engineers and live ops.

Job Description:

\- Work with client engineers and product managers to define server features

\- Implement server systems such as Accounts, Leaderboards, Content Delivery
and Chat

\- Reliably create good quality, performance-minded code

\- Maintain a professional attitude and strive to maximize team and
departmental performance

Requirements:

\- 5+ years relevant experience in the creation and delivery of state-of-the-
art, performance-minded server systems for mobile or web games

\- At least one shipped game as a server engineer

\- Fluent in at least one scripting language: PHP, Python, Ruby, etc

\- Experience with database design and SQL programming, profiling and
optimization

\- Passion for creating games

\- Proficiency in Linux administration and Bash scripting

\- Ability to work independently and to be self-directing

\- Excellent teamwork and communication skills

------
dogas
PipelineDeals, Inc - Full Time Rails/Javascript Developers in Philly, Seattle,
or Remote

Join the team of happy hackers at PipelineDeals! We’re looking for talented
Rails developers in the Greater Philadelphia area, or remote. After 8 years of
bootstrapping, we've just landed our first series A funding round. We're
growing aggressively and it's an exciting time to join a company who values
culture, employees, and customers.

## Perks

\- Come work for a high-tech company that is pushing technical and
architectural boundaries.

\- You’ll be working on a brand new project, and will help set the technical
direction.

\- The stuff you will work on will be used daily by tens of thousands of users
across the globe!

\- Excellent benefits package

\- As part of our core values, we go on a fantastic company retreat each year.
This is a very important part of our company culture, and is always a blast!

\- Competitive, better-than-market salary.

\- Reimbursement for conferences or meetups you would like to attend, books
you want to buy, screencasts you want to watch. Buy the hardware setup you
want.

## Requirements

\- Must have at least 3 years of experience working directly with ruby, either
with a company, or via open source. Past contributions to open source
projects, or maintaining your own, are looked very highly upon.

\- At least 3 years experience working with Rails.

\- Extensive javascript experience.

\- A strong understanding of relational SQL databases, and queries. We use
Mysql and Postgres.

\- Willingness to learn every day, and to share what you learn to the team.
Learning is a core value of our Engineering team.

Interested? Email a link to your Github account or resume to
careers@pipelinedeals.com. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
sciurus
Lonely Planet - Nashville, TN, USA - Web Operations Engineer

The Web Operations team are responsible for working alongside developers to
ensure that lonelyplanet.com can efficiently deliver a stable and fast product
to travellers. You might be a good fit if you

* Embrace continuous delivery and dev ops’ practices

* Understand how to deliver highly-available and performant infrastructure

* Know what’s what with Linux and AWS

* Have experienced the challenges of running web applications at scale

* Can’t live without source code management and infrastructure as code

* Happy to work closely with developers

* Know a bit about Ruby

* Perhaps (but not essentially) know your way around Postgres

* Need to understand technology problems as part of a broader product vision

* Monitor all the things!

* Have passion for travel and interest in building systems that connect travellers with content and each other

Read more: [http://www.lonelyplanet.com/careers/#op-49959-web-ops-
engine...](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/careers/#op-49959-web-ops-
engineer#ixzz3QVqAvxYW)

------
yanatan16
Rafflecopter - Boulder, CO (Remote/Local/Relocation available)

[http://jobs.rafflecopter.com](http://jobs.rafflecopter.com) |
jobs@rafflecopter.com

We're a fully bootstrapped and profitable startup providing giveaways as a
service for marketers, bloggers, etc. Our dev team is 4 people and we're
looking to expand our offerings and specialize some of our team members.

Infrastructure Engineer - Looking to redeploy our system onto a new system.
Deciding between docker orchestration frameworks like mesos/coreos/helios/etc.
Also responsible for anything backend like message queue systems and
development-to-deployment toolchain.

UI Engineer - A strong developer-first front-end engineer. Writing reusable
and readable HTML/CSS/JS is foremost important. Will work with our main
designer/front-end developer to create new interfaces and extend current ones.

------
nicwest
Leto - London ([http://weareleto.com](http://weareleto.com))

Junior WEB DEVELOPER & Full stack WEB DEVELOPER

What you bring to the table

\- Fluency in Python and JS

\- Exposure to OOP and Functional Programming

\- Good knowledge of HTML/CSS

\- Fluency in Django web framework

Extra points: \- Knowledge of other languages (e.g Go)

\- Exposure to evented/asynchronous patterns

\- Client side JS frameworks (Backbone.js, AngularJS, React, etc)

\- Unix toolbelt and sysadmin skills

Junior MOBILE DEVELOPER & Full stack MOBILE DEVELOPER

What you bring to the table

Solid understanding & experience of

\- iOS (awesome if coupled with Android skills)

\- Object Oriented MVC concepts

Extra points for:

\- UI design experience/knowledge

What we offer in return

\- Competitive salary based on experience

\- Rewards, recognition, and bonuses

\- Fun, creative, and agile team

\- Hands on experience with London & international startups, turning them into
the next big thing

\- Tickets to various tech events (networking, seminars, conferences) in the
UK and abroad

\- Latest technologies & hardware to assist your work, e.g. experiment with 3D
printing as we’ve got our own 3D printer!

\- Friday beers (in fact, any day you want), Xbox, team lunches & much much
more!

------
Axsuul
Upkeep - Los Angeles, CA - REMOTE - Full/Part Time Ruby on Rails Developer

We're an early stage startup, building the next generation home services
platform that will empower thousands of professionals while servicing millions
of households in the future. We believe there's a big shift underway within
the home services industry, led by the wave of mobile and cloud technologies.
And we want to be the team that does it right.

Our company is entirely distributed and remote so you won't feel left out of
water cooler chats. We're still small so you will have a lot of ownership and
influence over the product and processes. And our product is currently used by
thousands of professionals and customers every day who depend on it for their
livelihood and lifestyle, so the impact is real.

[https://www.tryupkeep.com/jobs](https://www.tryupkeep.com/jobs)

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo CA - Senior and Junior Front End Engineers

[http://tachyus.com/joinus.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus.html)

The Tachyus platform provides rich data visualization and analysis
capabilities in the browser using D3 and Kendo UI. We build our front-end
applications in JavaScript and are in the process of transitioning parts to
TypeScript. A very well qualified applicant will have experienced with
TypeScript and feel comfortable reading our back-end F# code to understand the
mechanics of the APIs consumed by the front-end. We believe in functional
programming and strong typing.

We are revolutionizing the oil and gas industry and very well funded. This job
is the most fun and rewarding you will ever have. You will work closely with 3
PhDs, 2 Masters of Science, and 4 Microsoft MVPs. We take our Values statement
seriously, so read it first and decide.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) is hiring full stack engineers in San Francisco to help
improve K-12 education

At Clever, we’re building a distributed platform for educational software. Our
API helps developers get their educational applications in front of millions
of students, and it helps schools manage all their apps while keeping their
students’ data secure - for free.

We’ve also experienced incredible growth: after only two years of existence,
we’re moving data for 13 million students, and we’re in 1 in 5 schools in
America (over 30,000 schools). We’ve just raised a $30M Series B, and we’re
ready to expand even more rapidly.

Where you fit in: We’re looking for full stack engineers: developers who are
willing to work across the stack and have some kind of specialty, whether
that’s product design, DevOps, databases, or system programming. Right now
we’re a team of 47 people (20 engineers), and we work mostly in Node
(Coffeescript), Go and Python.

Other stuff we like:

-Tech talks. Every other Tuesday, we do “Clever Talks” during lunch where one of us will give a presentation on anything he/she’s interested in. Recent talks have covered exoplanets, neuroscience, the history of hip-hop, hacking big-company customer service interactions, and what’s wrong with American high school history education.

-Bughouse chess. We play pretty frequently, although not always with Magnus Carlsen: [http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo](http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo)

-Picking up new skills. We offer unlimited Amazon credits for learning.

Check us out: [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

At Clever, we want to work with the best people - applicants of all
backgrounds and beliefs are welcome to come improve education with us. We're
committed to making our office a safe and comfortable environment for all
employees.

------
stackedsax
Rackspace, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer

    
    
      ------------------------
      ------ Who We Are ------
      ------------------------
    

We are the Cloud Metrics team at Rackspace.

We run a metrics-as-a-service API.

We created the Blueflood open-source metrics engine and API
([http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)).

We make it easy for developers to store and scale their metrics.

    
    
      -------------------------
      --- Software Engineer ---
      -------------------------
    

Focus on time-series data and make Cloud Metrics a world-class engine for
metrics of all shapes and sizes.

Scale Cloud Metrics' infrastructure: help our large and growing Cassandra
cluster run as smoothly as possible.

Engage the growing open-source community around time-series data and metrics
analysis and visualization.

Optimize Cloud Metrics' deployment, continuous integration and testing
processes.

    
    
      ------------------------
      --- More Information ---
      ------------------------
    

To apply, just shoot us an email:

* hiring@blueflood.io

Job Posting:

* [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-developer%2c-cloud-metrics/job)

Useful links:

* [http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/conten...](http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/content/Overview.html)

* [http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)

* [https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood](https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood)

------
Kudos
Udemy - Dublin, Ireland - Full-time, permanent - Full-stack Engineers

Udemy's mission is to help anyone learn anything online. Our online course
marketplace serves a huge, global community of five million students and
includes more than 22,000 courses served up in more than 40 languages,
designed by our community of 10,000 expert instructors. Founded in 2010, Udemy
has raised a total of $48 million in venture capital and is headquartered in
San Francisco, California.

Our stack is primarily MySQL, Python(3.4)/Django and Angular. We're big on
testing, code quality and agile methodologies.

I'm looking for someone who wants to:

\- Build robust and scalable software systems to support a high traffic
website.

\- Operate at all levels of the stack, with strong experience in a some areas.

\- Work in a fast paced agile environment with rapid iteration.

\- Continue learning and developing their skills at Udemy.

Get in touch for a chat: jonathan.cremin@udemy.com

------
ryands
Grio - San Francisco (SF) - INTERN/JUNIOR [http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/)

Apprentice Developer

Grio is offering the exciting opportunity to be an Apprentice Software
developer. An apprentice is a person who has training in building software but
lacks experience due to being new to the field. Our apprentice program is a
3-6 month position where you will be mentored by some of the best Software
Engineers in the industry while working on both internal and client projects.
You will receive frequent feedback and support from others at Grio. At the end
of the program an apprentice will be ready to become a regular software
developer at Grio.

The apprenticeship is a full-time (hourly, 40 hours per week) contract to hire
position.

Qualifications

* New grad w/ Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or related degree

* or bootcamp/code school graduate

* or <1 year experience in software development

* Ambition to learn and grow your skills

* Ability to communicate in person as well as over the internet (email, chat, voice)

Helpful skills (not required, but a plus)

* Experience with HTML/Javascript/CSS

* Experience with a full-stack or backend web framework such as Ruby on Rails or other similar framework.

* Experience with a frontend JavaScript framework a plus (Angular, Ember, React, etc)

* Android or iOS development experience

* Have used a version control system such as git

Contact me about this position: rschultz@grio.com

We are also hiring mid/senior level Software engineers:
[http://grio.com/engineer-mid-senior-mobile-
web.html](http://grio.com/engineer-mid-senior-mobile-web.html) If you apply
mention "Ryan's post on Hackernews".

------
mmp
AdGear – Montreal, Canada – Full Time - Analytics Developer

AdGear is a fast-growing digital advertising technology company. We provide
software and services for publishers, advertisers and media agencies.

As a hybrid between back-end software developer and data scientist, you will
build tools to stream, process, monitor and analyze event logs, which you will
then use to develop forecast models to inform our ad decisioning processes.

You should apply if this describes you:

\- Formal training in statistics. Ideally, experience with R, APL/J/K, Julia,
or similar.

\- Proficient working with databases. Ideally, experience with columnar stores
or OLAP cubes.

\- Ideally, experience working with Hadoop, Cassandra, Kafka, Storm, or large
datasets in general.

Check out
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/#AnalyticsDevMontreal](http://adgear.com/company/careers/#AnalyticsDevMontreal)
for more details.

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

At iRobot we make robots that truly help people. Our robots help people save
time by cleaning for them, save hassle by being remotely present for them, and
save lives by putting themselves in harm's way.

We have great work-life balance (including half-day Fridays during the summer
so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday afternoons) and
interesting problems to solve.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should want
to help people with products you create, but a robotics background is NOT
required. (I had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers, here are a few of our 20+ job
openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Java software engineers

* iOS software engineers

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

~~~
paulrpotts
Sent a note with resume. I am curious because as an experienced embedded
developer, I feel I've kind of tapped out the limits of how fast and effective
development can be in C, and the "modern" C++ does not excite me very much for
embedded. I'm interested in embedded interpreters, DSLs, code generation, etc.
Curious if you think there might be a match.

~~~
svec
Maybe so! I got your email, I'll respond shortly.

------
swiss2008
Shippo is hiring | [https://goshippo.com](https://goshippo.com)

Shippo is an API that simplifies shipping for e-commerce stores. Our API
streamlines the shipping process by connecting to all different shipping
providers at the same time via one unified platform. We are an API first
company and our tech team is the backbone of the company. We are focused on
the scalability of the API to smoothly onboard some of our larger customers as
well as making use of our large set of shipping data.

\- Software Engineer ( [https://goshippo.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://goshippo.com/jobs/software-engineer/) )

\- UX Engineer ( [https://goshippo.com/jobs/ux-
engineer/](https://goshippo.com/jobs/ux-engineer/) )

All of our open positions are in Soma, San Francisco.

------
some1else
Full stack engineer at Ljudje d.o.o.
([http://www.ljudje.si](http://www.ljudje.si))

Ljubljana, Slovenia or Remote

It's been a great year working on Kickstarter projects and consulting for hot
Slovenian startups. Now we're looking for another hacker to add to our team.
We work together to fit pieces like branding, marketing strategy, service or
product design, visual and written communication into an exceptionally
successful project, that achieves our client's business objectives. Unique
problems will challenge you to mix creativity with technology!

Ideally you'll use some of the following to make full-fledged products:

* ServerSide Frameworks (Ruby on Rails, Django)

* JavaScript Frameworks (Backbone, React, Angular)

* Testing frameworks (Rspec, Jasmine)

* CoffeeScript or TypeScript

* CSS pre-processing (SASS, LESS)

* Build tasks (Grunt, Gulp, Guard)

* Responsive Design (ZURB Foundation, Twitter Bootstrap)

* Git

Send us Your CV with a cover letter to hackers@ljudje.si

------
ashleyjohn
Academia (www.academia.edu) – Generalists and UI Engineers.

Full Time in San Francisco (near the Montgomery Bart Station)

We are part of the Open Science movement. Our agile team of 12 Engineers are
building a disruptive platform that will allow researchers to share their work
more quickly, obtain greater peer-review coverage, and innovate faster. We are
building this platform using Rails, Coffeescript, Backbone, PostgreSQL, and
hosting it on AWS.

Our interview process is very straight forward: apply to hiring@academia.edu
and Ashley John will respond to your email within 48 hours. We are seeking
developers who love to code, who want to use their technical skills to make a
huge difference, work in a fast paced startup, and enjoy solving complex
technical challenges. We offer amazing perks including an unlimited book
budget. We devour books!

We look forward to hearing from you.

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - full time, internship, exploring possible remote

Programmer, Developer, Hacker =============================

Smarterer - [http://smarterer.com/](http://smarterer.com/) A Pluralsight
company ([http://pluralsight.com/](http://pluralsight.com/))

Make a difference. Change the world. Do something important.

Be part of a company with an amazing culture: "We are Pluralsight" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT7eHCCwH84](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT7eHCCwH84)

We are looking for creative web programmers, developers and hackers to join
our product team. Ideally you are a versatile technologist who loves to build
web products, especially (but not exclusively) if you have Python experience.
Our stack is primarily Python, SqlAlchemy, Backbone and CoffeeScript.

Skills are changing too quickly and what makes someone effective in a role or
job is evolving. New roles appear daily that no (or few) traditional
universities have courses for. People are acquiring more and more skills
through non-traditional means. Companies are finding it increasingly difficult
to close the "skills gap".

How do you show what you know? How do you even know what you know?

Smarterer has created an innovative, machine learning, crowd-sourced testing
platform that will disrupt how people think about skills, testing and
learning. Don’t let our name fool you, while our system is fun, our unique,
patent-pending technology is also deeply rooted in scientific modern testing
theory.

Smarterer was recently acquired by Pluralsight and continues to operate as an
independent entity in Boston. We're looking to grow aggressively and have the
resources and backing of an amazing organization. Together we're building
something truly unique, you should be a part of it!

Interested? Contact me at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
andreroman55
Cognitive Medical Systems - San Diego, CA www.cognitivemedicalsystems.com

Front-End Engineer:

Must be legally authorized to work for any employer in the United States
without sponsorship.

Duties: • Responsible for the design and development of the user interface of
web apps • Utilize HTML5, JavaScript, CSS and Angular.js/Backbone.js to build
web apps that can run on different browsers, platform, and form factors •
Leverage automated testing • Participate in code reviews • Constantly seek
opportunities to learn and improve the team • Special projects as assigned

Requirements: • Bachelors degree • 8+ years experience • Experience
implementing web apps using Angular.js or Backbone.js JavaScript frameworks •
Experience using GWT • Experience using HTML5 and CSS • Experience with
continuous integration utilizing platforms such as Hudson/Jenkins and build
languages such as Ant, Maven, or Gradle • Understanding of HTTP and REST
services • Experience with advanced JSON • Experience with automated testing
including JavaScript unit testing • Knowledge of change management tools
including Git and Maven • Understanding of Agile, including Scrum and XP

Please send resume and cover letter to careers@cognitivemedicine.com with
Front End Engineer in the subject line.

At Cognitive Medical Systems our vision is a seamlessly connected healthcare
delivery system where information flows freely and securely, where patients
and physicians can make informed decisions in a timely manner, and where
technology is a help and not a hindrance.

We offer a competitive compensation / benefits package and the opportunity to
earn equity through incentive stock options.

Cognitive Medical Systems is an Equal Employment Opportunity (EEO) employer
and welcomes all qualified applicants. Applicants will receive fair and
impartial consideration without regard to race, sex, color, religion, national
origin, age, disability, veteran status, genetic data, or religion or other
legally protected status.

------
peterfschaadt
Wix ([http://wix.com](http://wix.com)) - San Francisco, CA - full time (on-
site)

We're looking for Web Developers and Junior Web Developers.

Our main office is in Tel Aviv, but we have a small development team (4
engineers) in our Mission Bay, San Francisco office (~100 people). We're
looking for Web Developers eager to join a fast-paced Scrum team working on
the support services and infrastructure for Wix's 56 million users.

Looking for experience with:

    
    
      - Python and Django
      - MySQL and Redis
      - Front-end JavaScript (we use a lot of Ractive and D3)
      - CSS, Bootstrap, responsive design
      - Real-time applications (sockets & AJAX)
      - Comfortable in Linux (Ubuntu)
      - Agile/Scrum
      - Continuous integration/testing (Jenkins/Selenium)
    

Nice to have skills:

    
    
      - Familiar with a Dev Ops environment and best practices
      - Passionate about Git and source code management (we use GitHub)
      - Deployed production applications on AWS/Google Cloud
      - Performance testing and monitoring
      - Experience with the challenges of scaling and multi-tenancy
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - Competitive salary, equity, 401(k) match, healthcare, and vacation
      - Small team environment
      - Pick your work setup
      - Electronic standing/sitting desks
      - Commuter stipend and shuttle from Powell St. BART
      - Free daily lunches and Philz coffee
      - Dog-friendly office
      - Flexible work from home schedule
      - Gym in building, and we also offer Yoga and Crossfit classes
      - Employee growth encouraged (conferences, software, books, whatever you need)
      - Employee stock purchasing/buyback program
    

Position: [http://www.wix.com/jobs/locations/san-
francisco/positions/17...](http://www.wix.com/jobs/locations/san-
francisco/positions/1791)

To apply or for more info, contact me directly at peter [at] wix.com. No
recruiters, please.

------
wittedhaddock
Find & Form ([http://findandform.com/about](http://findandform.com/about)) --
Boston, Massachusetts Find & Form is a mobile commerce studio in Boston. We
are an intentionally small community (8 people) who place importance on the
meaning behind our clients' projects, not just the depth of their pockets. We
hire based on potential creativity, curiosity, and desire to learn more. At
the least, the following concrete experience have been beneficial so far:

    
    
      * Ruby on Rails
      * Photoshop/Sketch
      * Angular/ JS frameworks
      * iOS/Cocoa Touch/Swift/Core Graphics/ObjC
      * Android Development
      * AWS Security & automation

Personality fit is more important than skill fit. Please reach out to me:
james[at]findandform.com

------
cheald
Mashable - Full Time, New York City (Remote available)

Mashable is looking to hire developers/devops candidates to work on our
Velocity platform - effectively a web crawler that feeds our data science and
NLP engines. Key areas of expertise would include JRuby, Java, Python, message
brokers (RMQ in our case), Postgres/Mongo (tokumx)/Elasticsearch, Puppet, and
AWS. We deploy on RHEL and CentOS.

If you're a Ruby developer who isn't just a Rails developer and can deal with
data that doesn't fit into RAM, then we'd like to talk to you.

Email resumes or further questions to cheald@mashable.com, or you can submit
your resume directly at
[http://mashable.theresumator.com/apply/Te5NYa/Product-
Senior...](http://mashable.theresumator.com/apply/Te5NYa/Product-Senior-
Engineer.html)

~~~
macarthy12
I'd never heard of tokumx, but that would have be nice to know about when
dealing with a large bioinformatics project I did on mongo, I'll have to check
it out!

Is the remote US only or ?

~~~
cheald
We're big fans of tokumx. It's not perfect, but it's a big step up from
vanilla Mongo right now (though the upcoming 3.0 changes with the new
WiredTiger engine promise to catch up at least most of the way).

US residency is not a hard requirement - we currently employee Canadian and
European developers in addition to our US-based staff.

~~~
portmanteaufu
If you hadn't seen it already, the TokuMX team is putting together a storage
engine module designed to work with vanilla MongoDB's new pluggable storage
system. This blog post[1] compares TokuMX to vanilla Mongo running their
(experimental) engine. The short version is: TokuMX made some changes outside
the scope of the pluggable storage system that give it the edge in some
circumstances. An interesting read.

[1][http://www.tokutek.com/2015/01/first-tokumxse-performance-
nu...](http://www.tokutek.com/2015/01/first-tokumxse-performance-numbers/)

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC & NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only

Open Positions: Senior Software Engineer, Architect, Front-End Engineer, SDET,
Data Scientist, Ruby on Rails Engineer, Product Manager

We just announced our Series B investment round yesterday and are looking to
further build out our engineering and data science teams!

At FiscalNote, we're building predictive analytics platforms for open data
that impact every corner of industry and society. We're penetrating sectors
untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of
the Top 10 Startups in America. The legacy competition is not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email stubbs@fiscalnote.com.

------
artemk
BuildZoom - San Francisco, CA - Full time

BuildZoom is a marketplace for remodeling and construction services that is
changing the way people approach home improvement. With over half-a-million
monthly users, we're the fastest growing company in this enormous sector of
the market.

Full-Stack Rails Developer

[http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs#senior-
developer](http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs#senior-developer)

with...

\- Extensive experience with medium-to-large scale RoR deployments

\- Strong fundamentals: OOP and application architecture

\- Experience with scaling for exponential user growth

\- Appreciation for quality, maintainability, and performance

\- Attention to detail and personal pride in your work

Data Analyst / Quality Engineer

[http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs#data](http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs#data)

with...

\- Programming experience

\- Effortless comfort with SQL

\- Experience manipulating large volumes of data

\- Experience with machine learning algorithms is a plus

To learn more, email me at artem@buildzoom.com

------
cdolan92
Sequoia Waste Solutions - Pittsburgh, PA | Contract-to-hire | Full-stack web
app developers

Sequoia Waste Solutions is a managed service for any business' waste and
recycling. We save companies money and reduce the hassle of their trash by
finding value in their waste, and offer hand crafted mobile and web apps that
help our clients stay ahead of any operational issues. Our goal is to reduce
the trash filling our landfills in a way that yields the greatest value for
our clients.

Check out the job here:
[http://sequoiawastesolutions.theresumator.com/apply/APtbxP/W...](http://sequoiawastesolutions.theresumator.com/apply/APtbxP/Web-
Application-Developer.html)

Our dev team has typically worked from home, but we do prefer that developers
can regularly come to our offices on regular basis as needed.

------
Stevehoffman22
Sunnyvale - San Francisco - GoDaddy is looking for a passionate full-stack
software engineer who loves Ruby and Rails, Open Source and has a keen
understanding of high performance architectures and technologies to join our
Online Presence team. This team is building our e-commerce Online Store
solution based on a popular Open Source project called Spree. You will be
building products that will scale globally and help small business owners all
around the world, as well as contributing code and our learnings (good and
bad) back to the Open Source community.

See the full description:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?337D1hwA](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?337D1hwA) Check
our GitHub page: [http://github.com/godaddy](http://github.com/godaddy)

~~~
MCiottoTLS
Do you have a minute to discuss this?

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

\- Front-End Developer (JavaScript)

\- Database Developer

\- Senior Software Engineer (Python)

=====================================

We're hiring developers to join our funded startup (in 2014 we closed a $6.25M
Series B) to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Our tech stack includes Python, Pyramid, and PostgreSQL on the backend and
Backbone.js/Marionette on the front end.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham, North Carolina office.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel neighborhood)
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/linkable-
networks](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/linkable-networks))

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks was founded on the premise that the disconnect between
digital media and physical retail was a major gap in delivering a great
experience to consumers. Since 2011, we’ve been nose-down building a scalable
platform that provides brands and retailers the ability to engage, reward and
incent their consumers directly and across any channel – online, mobile and
in-store. We pioneered the concept of card-linked-offers and have taken it to
the next level – always-on loyalty. Both our self-service and SaaS-based
platforms enable the creation of actionable ads, coupons, offers, promotions,
rebates and more that let you reward loyalty... not just discount a purchase.
This is the future of Loyalty.

* Technology Stack

Core Stack : { Java, Spring, Sharded mySql, Terracotta, RabbitMQ }

Mobile : { iOS, Android }

* Additional Info

We're wired into the three largest card networks: Visa, Mastercard and Amex.
We have a broad range of customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're
deployed with a first of its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to FanBank
where we help enable community based Loyalty programs.

We run an agile shop with 70 successful sprints under our belts. Our process
has been improved over the 4 years we've been running it so that we deliver on
time and without drama. Our engineers don't sit in meetings they build
solutions.

We're looking for solid Java engineers to join our team and help us build out
the next level of capabilities on our platform.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
jlaurend
Bright Cellars - Boston, MA / Madison, WI

Bright Cellars is the subscription wine experience that uses a matching
algorithm to match members with personalized boxes of wine that they love. We
are the Birchbox meets Pandora for wine! Check out our site at
www.brightcellars.com.

We're currently seeking to hire our first 1-2 full-stack web developers to
fill out our dev team. The company is super-lean with just 3 people currently,
which includes the 2 co-founders. We're looking for self-motivated individuals
who value teamwork and the opportunity for personal skill/career growth that a
startup offers.

Necessary skills:

\- web programming experience \- PHP, MySQL \- HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, AJAX \-
git

Experience with e-commerce, WordPress, AWS, and just a general knowledge of
the most recent web technologies are all a big plus.

Please send resumes to jobs+hn@brightcellars.com Thanks!

------
keithsfbay
CircleUp - San Francisco / Remote US - Full Stack Developer We're a Google
Ventures & USV backed startup building an online marketplace for investors to
connect with entrepreneurs.

We are looking for smart, full-stack generalists who are excited to build &
launch new features, work with business & design stakeholders to solve
problems, and experiment & iterate on a product in true lean startup fashion.
Moving fast is necessary; breaking things is optional :)

Our tech stack is Python/Django on the backend and AngularJS on the frontend.
We're doing powerful things with machine learning in Python, and experimenting
with Docker in production.

Work from San Francisco or work remotely anywhere in the US.

[https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/)

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      AdGear - Rails Application Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Operations Systems Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Analytics Developer - Montreal, Canada
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN. :)

------
ranma4703
CloudMine | [https://cloudmine.me/careers/](https://cloudmine.me/careers/) |
Philadelphia, PA

CloudMine is a collection of REST APIs and client-side SDKs that make it
easier for developers to build great mobile apps by allowing them to focus on
the app itself. We deal with API design, scaling Mongo and Rails, server
management, and performance optimization.

PRODUCT ENGINEERING Cloud Systems Engineer — Full-time, Philadelphia, PA
Mobile SDK Engineer — Full-time, Philadelphia, PA Senior Platform Engineer —
Full-time, Philadelphia, PA UX Engineer — Full-time, Philadelphia, PA

SALES Director, Business Development - Direct — Full-time, Philadelphia, PA

SALES ENGINEERING Sales Engineer / Solutions Architect — Full-time,
Philadelphia, PA Sales Engineer / Solutions Architect — Full-time, San
Francisco, CA

------
anusriram
Real Image Media Technologies - Chennai - India - Full Time

If you have a passion for movies and software development then Real Image is
the place to be.

Real Image is India’s leading provider of technology in the film, video and
audio domain and is the company that was instrumental in dramatically changing
India’s entertainment industry bringing about paradigm creative shifts in
production, post-production and exhibition using the power of technology.

Qube Cinema - a global entertainment technology pioneer is a subsidiary of the
company and is a comprehensive end-to-end digital cinema platform with
products for mastering, distributing and playing movies. It has an installed
base in 48 countries and is the largest digital cinema network in India with
powerful satellite-connected on-screen advertising.

Justickets is a cool new movie ticketing website for the Indian market and is
an associate company of Qube Cinema. Justickets is the first consumer-facing
tool that showcases the company's extensive cinema experience and footprint by
offering a quick and easy way to book tickets online for current and upcoming
movie releases across India.

MovieBuff is another new website launched with programatic access to the most
accurate movie, talent and cinema information, thus enabling an enhanced movie
ticketing experience with Justickets

We are looking for a full-stack Web Developer to work with us on enhancing our
product and service offerings. A self-learner with tremendous energy,
comfortable with various aspects of web development will be an ideal candidate
to join our product team.

Required skill set: Database: MySQL/PostreSQL. Knowledge of NoSQL data stores
like Redis/MongoDB Languages: Ruby/Python/Node.js/Javascript Frameworks:
Rails/Express/Sinatra or equivalent Experience working with single-page web
application, e-commerce website would be a big plus.

Please send in your resumes to vijayaraj.palaniraj@realimage.com with the
subject heading – HACKERNEWS AD PLACEMENT

------
LogicX
Myrtle Beach, SC - Ruby on Rails Developer -
[http://KidsCanGiveToo.com](http://KidsCanGiveToo.com)

Do you want to make a big impact in the lives of children and charities?

Company Description: KidsCanGiveToo.com is a seed-stage company that provides
an online birthday party service making it easy for kids to share half of
their gifts with a charity. Guests receive invitations, RSVP online, make
donations, and the money gets split between the child and a charity of their
choosing. For charities, we offer an innovative way to raise significant funds
with very little strain on their resources. Our big vision is to fund
charities while changing the mindset of a generation: streamlining how we give
gifts to celebrate kids' birthday parties.

Job Location: Near Myrtle Beach, SC (Low cost of living, great weather - Learn
more at [http://WhyNotTheBeach.com](http://WhyNotTheBeach.com)). Come visit,
and work remotely while you relocate here at your pace.

Looking for: A skilled full-stack Ruby on Rails developer who has a “get stuff
done” attitude and wants to make a real difference in the lives of children
and charities. You’ll be among the first full-time hires, and in addition to a
career filled with purpose and opportunity you’ll get a combination of salary,
equity & benefits. We respect work-life balance and offer vacation and work at
home time. KidsCanGiveToo welcomes visionaries and dreamers - individuals who
don’t wait for change, but make it happen!

You should have experience working on a team building consumer-focused small
to medium-sized ruby on rails applications. You should be self motivated, and
able to prioritize between feature development, bugs, and new issues that
arise. You’ll be an integral part of the team… strategizing, building the dev
team, and helping define the culture!

Contact: barb+jobs@kidscangivetoo.com

KidsCanGiveToo is part of the [http://Startup.SC](http://Startup.SC) incubator
program.

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

2\. Frontend JavaScript - Angular Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

3\. Support Engineer with Ruby or JavaScript -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17960](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17960)

4\. Sales Engineer / Consultant -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959)

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. Btw, we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to
your heart - ping me for more info.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

[https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- Team: ~35 people, ~10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ... ([https://www.infer.com/about-
us](https://www.infer.com/about-us))

\- Investors: Red Point, Andreessen-Horowitz, Sutter Hill Ventures,
Social+Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, New Relic,
Optimizely, and many more
([https://www.infer.com/customers](https://www.infer.com/customers))

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers and data scientists excited to join an early-
stage startup to help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com/careers](https://www.infer.com/careers)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
Stevehoffman22
GoDaddy is looking for a passionate full-stack software engineer who loves
Ruby and Rails, Open Source and has a keen understanding of high performance
architectures and technologies to join our Online Presence team. This team is
building our e-commerce Online Store solution based on a popular Open Source
project called Spree. You will be building products that will scale globally
and help small business owners all around the world, as well as contributing
code and our learnings (good and bad) back to the Open Source community.

See the full description:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?337D1hwA](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?337D1hwA) Check
our GitHub page: [http://github.com/godaddy](http://github.com/godaddy).

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/) \-
Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color
,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Technical project manager; you're comfortable fitting entire technical
architectures in your head, you have a burning desire to see things done.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.) -- LOCAL ONLY (no remote)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we can
know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time.

The problem -> Lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One of our
customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize!

How we fix it -> We track everything in the supply chain and make predictions
and recommendations as to what our customers should do!

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit + ruby on rails +
hadoop/EMR (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android, mobile web

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)!

Looking for:

\- Data science folks

\- Data engineering folks

\- Generalists

\- Master front-end devs

\- Android devs

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at mike@weft.io!

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns: \- Developers; front-end (HTML5 +
Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js, Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Technical project manager; you're comfortable fitting entire technical
architectures in your head, you have a burning desire to see things done.

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
lyschoening
DTU Biosustain / The Novo Nordisk Foundation Center for Biosustainability –
Copenhagen Area, Denmark – Full Time – Senior Web Developer

We're building a web application for collecting and analysing research data
for genetic engineering of microbes used in chemical production and are
looking for a front-end or full-stack web developer to join the team.

Our software stack is a Python API + JavaScript front-end (AngularJS currently
— we'll see how things develop in 2015) with PosgreSQL for storage and Redis
for pub/sub.

We can help with getting a VISA and with relocation/getting settled.

[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Jobliste/job?id=8...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Jobliste/job?id=8b5e4204-6564-4f4d-98ff-d120f5dd0c95)

------
davmar
Trakstar - Seattle. www.trakstar.com/jobs

We're seeking two (2) additional rails engineers.

\- Bootstrapped, profitable and proud HR software software company.

\- Over 800 b2b customers around the world using our product, mostly in
technology, government and professional services segments.

\- Our fantastic office is located in the heard of Seattle on Broadway and
Pike.

\- Growing really fast.

Performance reviews are meaningful in Trakstar because of our innovative
ongoing feedback, coaching and recognition tools that users love year-round.
(check out this tweet from yesterday:
[https://twitter.com/evankanouse/status/561912617145344000](https://twitter.com/evankanouse/status/561912617145344000))

Sound good? We'd love to have you join our awesome team! Please send us your
resume & github link to: jobs@trakstar.com

------
fibodude
Python Django Software Engineer

The VENTES “Sales Acceleration Platform” is an elegant, intuitive solution to
one of the most common and complicated problems that most companies across
industries struggle with: How to make sense of – and more important, monetize
– the massive amounts of data sitting in their increasingly disparate systems.

VENTES is hiring a world-class team of software engineers, data scientists,
and other key talents to lead development of our next-generation analytics
platform.

We offer very competitive salaries commensurate with experience, uniquely
attractive stock options, and an excellent working environment in Singapore
Central Business District.

Must Have Experience

Degree in Computer Science or related field Solid understanding of Computer
Science fundamentals, including object-oriented design, data structures,
algorithm design, problem solving and complexity analysis. Proficiency in
Python, Django and one other modern language Experience with PostgreSQL, or
another RDBMS Desirable Experience

Cloud computing and highly scalable systems Experience in a agile environment
Git source control A Linux environment Elastic search Data visualisation You
may be the ideal candidate for our company if:

You are disproportionately motivated by the thought of launching an innovative
product You like to work with a wide array of technology (services, front-end,
data mining) You like to work without a map or guide. You’d rather be thrown
into the deep end and solve complex technology problems for yourself rather
than have your hand held You truly care about the business results of what you
build, not just the elegance of the technology you build You adapt to change
well, and aren’t particularly phased by course changes You are open and honest
You have a positive and optimistic personality. Setbacks motivate you to work
harder You are confident in your technical abilities You are passionate about
your craft

Application – To apply to this position with VENTES, please send your resume
with cover letter to jobs@ventes.io

------
lloeki
Adhoc-GTI - Strasbourg, France - Local only

We're an innovative software company aimed at insurance brokers. We connect
brokers with their customers and companies, making things simpler, easier, and
faster for every user.

Wee keep on growing and we're looking for full-time developers to reinforce
our web team (currently at 3 people, 20 people total across all teams). Junior
devs welcome, although good knowledge of the modern web, Ruby on Rails and
*nix is required. Guaranteed you'll never look at Rails Engines the same way
again. Also: Opal, flexbox, evergreen browsers, Go, redis, and whatnot.

Take a peek at [https://www.adhoc-gti.com](https://www.adhoc-gti.com) (look
for "CEL"). Reach us via our contact form (in french, please).

------
goodgoblin
HMH Labs - Boston

\-----------------

Our mission is to empower a revolution in publishing and education. Are you a
talented engineer interested in building something great?

Multiple software engineering positions open:

Principal Engineer - [http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-
details/principal-sof...](http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-
details/principal-software-engineer/7865/)

Sr Software Engineer - [http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/sr-
software-e...](http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/sr-software-
engineer/7889/)

Software Engineer - [http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/software-
engi...](http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/software-
engineer/7890/)

------
tortillasauce
Azarius, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Azarius is looking for a backend PHP hacker to help us develop our custom
shopping software. You'll be working with PHP, MySQL, Linux, Vagrant, Ansible,
etc. Azarius is an online smartshop based in Amsterdam with several online
shops.

You can contact us at info@azarius.net

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers in St Paul, MN

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/jobs/](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/jobs/)

You might recognize CodeWeavers as the main force behind the Wine project.
We're a small company, fewer than 20 people in our main office.

We're looking for a quality C programmer to do Linux systems programming work.
Specifically stuff like mail servers (Dovecot, Postfix), display technologies
(X server, SPICE), and just general open source systems programming.

It's a very fun workplace. I've been employed here more than five years and I
can't imagine a better work environment. Link above contains the full job
listing at a Linked-In jobs page, and an email address if you prefer that
contact method.

------
Equiet
Unite - Los Angeles, Toronto, Prague - Fulltime or Interns -
[http://unite.io](http://unite.io)

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers to join our small and highly
skilled team in our offices in Los Angeles, Toronto or Prague. We are building
a global data marketplace, with a focus on advertising industry. We are
growing incredibly fast — our servers handle 2000 requests per second and
manage more than 700 million users (yes, that's 20% of the internet).

We are looking for experienced front-end developers and full-stack engineers.
We use the Angular/JavaScript (with almost all ES6 features) on the front end,
and Java/Cassandra/Kafka/Storm on the back end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.io.

------
bryanh
Zapier - REMOTE - full stack engineer.

Zapier is a platform for connecting APIs via a simple UI. Most of our users
don't even know what an API is. We have some _really_ cool stuff coming this
year that you can help us build.

By full stack we mean you might be replacing a core piece of the
infrastructure with something more specialized yesterday, writing React.js
components today and then debugging the wackiest API you've ever seen
tomorrow.

We're doing hundreds of millions of API calls for users every week. We're
still pretty small, so you can have huge impact, but we are also a real,
growing business so you can have a secure gig.

[https://zapier.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/full-
stack-engineer/)

~~~
StavrosK
Huh, I thought this was filled.

~~~
bryanh
We often reuse previous job posts with various tweaks - I'll make sure to
update the date with revisions/new cycles from here on out!

------
therajbasu
Yumist - Gurgaon, India - Full time - Android Developer

About Us: We make delicious, homely meals available in under 30 minutes
through a sophisticated technology and logistics infrastructure. We are funded
by Orios, OlaCabs' investors.

About You: Strong experience required in OO design, JAVA (J2EE / J2ME),
RESTful APIs, Android SDK and Eclipse. Knowledge of MySQL and Google Location
APIs is a plus. If this is you, we don't want you. We NEED you. Apply here:
[https://yumist.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ktm/](https://yumist.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ktm/)

P.S.:
[http://www.bit.ly/YumistSeedRoundET](http://www.bit.ly/YumistSeedRoundET) Our
$1m seed round is in the papers today :)

------
yodle
We're Yodle, a leader in online marketing for small and medium businesses &
committed to using diverse and exciting technology. You're an undergrad
looking for a summer software engineering internship & deft at solving
problems with code. You'll be working on-site at our New York City or Austin
offices for 12 weeks this summer with a clever group. Learn more here:
[http://goo.gl/pLQnnL](http://goo.gl/pLQnnL)

You’ll be embedded in one of our development teams, working with Java, Scala,
Docker & Javascript with AngularJS to create value for the business. See how
that manifested last year: [http://goo.gl/QVXGnl](http://goo.gl/QVXGnl)

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color
,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Technical project manager; you're comfortable fitting entire technical
architectures in your head, you have a burning desire to see things done.

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
leonhu
Doctible is hiring Fulltime Software Engineer - San Diego Downtown, CA
(Onsite) Looking for: \- Ruby on Rails \- AngularJS or equivalent javascript
framework \- Testing frameworks.

We are a customer-friendly online marketplace that allows consumers to shop
procedures, view doctors, and get the best cash price. We're built on top of
cutting edge technologies and continue to expand. We are looking for
motivated, experienced Software engineer to work on a fast paced,
collaborative team. You will be working across many exciting technologies
including iOS, Ruby, AngularJS, Android and several data storage technologies.
Somewhat flexible schedules since we're still pretty small. Plenty of room to
grow and your opinions will be heard.

------
SherylBehave
San Francisco - Close - Python Developer- Scalable, Distributed Systems.
Contract to Hire Ideal

We are a well funded, stealth mode startup, (located in San Francisco’s SoMa
district), building out an API, serving up a new way to obtain search results
for hundreds of thousands of simultaneous clients. We are looking for the next
member of our team, a strong, experienced python developer to help build out
our backend, indexes and crawlers.

This role is hands-on, and you will be in the trenches, contributing to our
codebase and making sure the lights are on. We are looking for someone who is
able to dive in and help address complex challenges without the need for
handholding. You will need to use your judgment to avoid getting sidetracked
in minor details, and to keep a focus on quality and excellence without losing
sight of tactical needs. We’re looking for someone with a collaborative style,
who knows when to take initiative and when to defer to the judgment of the
team. You will also need to be able and willing to write a lot of unit and
integration tests.

Ideally, you will have real-world experience with one or more of the
following: asynchronous workers, ElasticSearch/Lucene, Docker, graph
databases, segmentation of graph data along organizational boundaries,
distributed algorithms, data analysis, ApacheStorm, Samza, Spark, Titan,
Hadoop/HBase,triple stores, and/or implementation details relating to API
security, rate limiting, monitoring and billing. You will also work with JSON
and third-party APIs, daily.

A contract-to hire arrangement is preferred, and there will be opportunity to
grow with the position as our company grows. We are excited about the problems
we are tackling in our space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567)

We would love to hear your thoughts on how to build an architecture that will
allow for replay, from some previous point in time, and handle incoming events
instead of batch processing.

Interested? Contact us today - sheryl@node.io

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT: FULL TIME Software Engineers

Kensho is a small engineering team[0] headquartered in Harvard Sq. We are
making financial analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
recent partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and NBC[2].

Software Engineers

We're hiring fun-loving engineers/developers/programmers at every experience
level. We don't have keywords for you--just have done something pretty amazing
with technology and undiagnosed impostor syndrome[3]. While we primarily use
AngularJS and Python, that is just implementation detail.

How would you handle distributed time series data? How quickly could you
process and analyze unstructured news and events to understand the
significance of each? When you design, prototype, scale and automate, do you
watch out for bridges and hop-ons? You're gonna get some hop-ons [4]

A willingness to play bughouse and shoot zombies is a plus.

tl;dr: nerds please introduce yourselves:
[http://bit.ly/kenshoeng](http://bit.ly/kenshoeng)

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team)

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/11/24/goldman...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/11/24/goldman-
sachs-leads-15-million-investment-in-tech-start-up-kensho/)

[2]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/20/business/media/a-partnersh...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/20/business/media/a-partnership-
with-cnbc-adds-context-to-its-news.html?_r=0)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome)

[4] [http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html](http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html)

------
logicnowJonny
LogicNow - Edinburgh & Dundee, UK - Full Time - Full Stack Developers

Headquartered in Scotland, LogicNow is an award-winning international software
firm with a global reach. Our products service over 11,000 business users with
wide range of SaaS offerings to achieve our mission of empowering IT
professionals to win through technology.

* We are looking for talented Developers to work on our rapidly growing SaaS solutions.

* Tech is based primarily on LAMP stack (PHP, MySQL, Javascript).

* We have a strong focus on Methodology - utilising TDD to ensure code quality.

* Competitive salaries and benefits, plus a great working environment!

More info at
[https://www.logicnow.com/careers](https://www.logicnow.com/careers) or please
get in touch with me - jonathan.baird@logicnow.com

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
this year.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color
,theory,...).[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Technical project manager; you're comfortable fitting entire technical
architectures in your head, you have a burning desire to see things done.

\- Online marketing intern; we'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
millchristian
NYC Engineering@SoundCloud

SoundCloud, the world’s leading audio platform, is looking for an experienced
engineer to help kick start its mobile engineering efforts in New York City.
In this role as an experienced end-to-end engineer of mobile applications, you
will work on multiple systems to help take our mobile applications to the next
level.

Ideally you will have experience developing mobile applications alongside web
applications and services and have a good understanding of good software
engineering practices and concepts.

You’ll also be up for an international adventure: we’ll need you to spend some
time in our Berlin HQ before you head to join the rest of our engineering team
in New York. There you’ll work across the entire mobile suite in a challenging
environment and help grow our mobile engineering efforts in the US as we grow.

Responsibilities:

Working on projects across the mobile space in an end-­to-­end development
environment and on multiple platforms, both as part of the team and
independently. Assuming responsibility for projects across the mobile space in
NY, while still collaborating with our engineering teams in Berlin to ensure
that our approaches and standards stay consistent. Evolving process and
practices associated with software development, with a focus on continuous
improvement.

Requirements:

At least 3 years of experience working in an agile software development
environment, applying the practices associated with building robust
applications: unit/functional automated testing, continuous integration,
continuous delivery and software design/architecture. At least 3­-4 years of
experience developing in mobile platforms, ideally with experience in
applications that have native code in C/C++. In­-depth understanding of mobile
platforms and their unique features with respect to technology and user
experience. At least 3 years of web services/applications development
experience with a focus on API design, preferably in Scala. Bonus

Experience in implementation of ad products.

soundcloud.com/jobs

------
OneHouse
OneHouse - Hong Kong - Full Time - Full Stack Developers (expert at Ruby on
Rails)

OneHouse is an innovative and user-focused real estate marketplace in Hong
Kong, and expanding to Asia cities, provided by EC Property (HK) Limited.

With its epoch-making user experience, owners, buyers, tenants and real estate
agents would have a totally new and unimaginable way to find your home, as
reflected in its slogan - Experience Your Way Home (搵出新體驗).

Differentiated from other property websites which are swamped with fake or
unavailable listings and information initiated by real estate agents in order
to lure customers, OneHouse offers a comprehensive two-pronged approach,
combining online and offline solutions to effectively solve the problem and
ensure the authenticity of information.

Driving to equip consumers with easy and handy tools in the process of
property transaction to realise real estate agent professionalisation and
individualisation, we help them to build up their profile, portfolios and
track records with first class marketing tools and latest software to manage
and enhance their business.

We are the member company of the Incu-App Programme of Hong Kong Science Park
and have offices both in Science Park and Causeway Bay. We are currently
building a diligent, creative and energetic team of designers and developers
to be part of our company. If you want to work in a challenging environment
with a talented team, and tackle exciting and awesome projects with rewarding
remuneration, we invite you to apply.

Full Stack Developers

What we are looking for: A full-stack developer expert at Ruby on Rails, a
minimalist and a pragmatist who like to write clean code. A technologist who
could design, deploy and scale real-world Rails apps. A programmer who have a
solid understanding of object oriented design and design patterns. A thinker
who consider testing to be an integral part of the coding workflow. A talent
who follow best practices (testing, continuous integration, refactoring,
consistent code standards). A guru who are well familiar with our developer
community (open source, tech meetups, etc).

~~~
AlexNeoNomad
contacts? visa?

------
rpdrv
Utah, USA - RepDrive ([http://www.repdrive.com](http://www.repdrive.com))

RepDrive is a young, VC-funded SaaS startup in Provo with the vision of
empowering businesses by making it easy to manage and build their online
reputations.

RepDrive is looking for an experienced JavaScript developer to join our small,
collaborative and growing development team. You'll be in charge of leading the
client-side development efforts, and you'll have the opportunity to coordinate
closely with designers and other developers to deliver outstanding products to
customers.

For more information and links to apply, see our full job listing here:

[https://angel.co/repdrive/jobs](https://angel.co/repdrive/jobs)

~~~
eanplatter
RepDrive is a really awesome place to work! I had a great time there.

------
danpal
Pillow - San Francisco - www.pillowhomes.com

We’re hiring software engineers! We’re looking for generalists with an
entrepreneurial side.

From efficiently managing our ground operations to optimizing our customers'
marketing channels and revenue, our software enables us to scale short term
rental property management. Our core web technology is built using rails +
postgres, and we use phonegap for our mobile tech. Integrating diverse
technology into a unified solution to a complicated problem is key to our
success.

Feel free to email me at dan@pillowhomes.com with your github/resume/etc or
any questions or apply at
[http://pillow.workable.com/jobs/24011](http://pillow.workable.com/jobs/24011).

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs ([https://lambdal.com/jobs-at-lambda-
labs](https://lambdal.com/jobs-at-lambda-labs)) a machine learning and AI
company that makes the Lambda Labs face recognition API.

Where: Palo Alto, California

You: Looking for Math, EE, CS, and Neuroscience PhD dropouts / candidates /
post docs / or simply curious individuals interested in machine learning,
representation learning, and deep learning with strong math fundamentals.

Desired experience:

    
    
      - Training neural networks with gradient descent.
      - Strong math fundamentals: Linear Algebra, Multivariate Calculus,
        Mathematical optimization
      - GPU programming (Cuda/OpenCL) a plus.
    

Interns OK!

Email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
ononoma
Geckoboard([https://geckoboard.com](https://geckoboard.com)) - Shoreditch,
London, UK

We’re a growing 20-person startup based in Shoreditch, East London. Our SaaS
product, Geckoboard, makes it easy for businesses to visualise their key
metrics on elegant, real-time dashboards. Our customers include large and
small tech companies, governmental and non-profit organisations.

We are looking for a front-end developer who can help us improve data
visualisation and user experience on our product. For more details, check out
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-software-
engine...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-software-engineer-
frontend)

------
escap
UN ESCAP - Java and Android developers - Bangkok, Thailand

ESCAP is is the regional development arm of the United Nations for the Asia-
Pacific region. Learn more about ESCAP at www.unescap.org

We are building and maintaining several web applications in Java for UN
internal usage. We are also adding Android Mobile applications that interacts
with these services.

We are looking for Java Software Developers and Android developers, to join
our Software Development team, as full-time contractor position.

We mainly do Spring MVC webapps, with "traditional" front-end in HTML5, jQuery
and Bootstrap. We deploy on Linux, so a familiarity with it is a plus.

The job is based in Bangkok. We take care of the visa.

If you have any question, or to directly apply, write to
escap.it.recruitment+hn@gmail.com

------
meifamous
WebGL Platform Engineer | Design Engineers | Famo.us | Full Time | San
Francisco, CA

We're looking for software engineers with strong skills in JS and WebGL to
join our Platform team.

Find more information here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/e911d1a1-6b67-4ac7-9604-6965d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/e911d1a1-6b67-4ac7-9604-6965d608c4f2?lever-
source=hn)

We're also looking for Design Engineers to join our Product Team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/727b3864-b910-446f-af9b-8946db...](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/727b3864-b910-446f-af9b-8946db59e4b9?lever-
source=hn)

We're a team of 32 with offices located at 3rd/King St. On the company:
www.famo.us

------
jerrythompson
Woven Digital

Location: Culver City, CA

We're looking for:

\- Data Analyst Engineer

\- Fullstack Engineers

\- Frontend Developers

\- Mobile Developer iOS / Android

\- Wordpress Developers

The media has labeled us the "Quiet Giant" as we reach 85 million users each
month through some of our properties like UPROXX and BroBible. As we continue
to grow, we're looking to expand our engineering team to help build new
products across desktop, mobile web and native. We're passionate about
building great experiences and we value working with folks who believe the
same way.

We offer competitive salaries and benefits in an open and fun working
environment.

Interested in working with us? More details can be found at:

[http://woven.com/careers.php](http://woven.com/careers.php)

OR have any questions? Email me directly at jerry [at] wovendigital.com

------
Equiet
Unite - San Francisco - Full time - [http://unite.io](http://unite.io)

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers to join our small and highly
skilled team in our new office in San Francisco. We are building a global data
marketplace, with a focus on advertising industry. We are growing incredibly
fast — our servers handle 2000 requests per second and manage more than 700
million users (yes, that's 20% of the internet).

We are looking for experienced front-end developers and full-stack engineers.
We use Angular/JavaScript (with almost all ES6 features) on the front end, and
Java/Cassandra/Kafka/Storm on the back end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.io.

------
unodemi
New York City - ([http://www.about.com](http://www.about.com)) - Full Time

Hiring Sr Python Developers to work in Data Engineering. Lots of mid-stack
work & building fast and scalable products atop Hadoop, mongo, apache spark.

You'll be joining an incredible team ranging from PhDs, expert authors, and
industry veterans in advertising, search, and technology. Tens of millions of
visitors per day read the millions of articles we've written. Besides the
people, there's insane PTO, fully stocked cafeteria, 401k and commuter program
that make About.com an incredible place to work...
[http://bit.ly/1AZDw3Y](http://bit.ly/1AZDw3Y)

------
danrocketrip
NYC | Senior Software Engineer NYC | Test Engineer Lead

Rocketrip is growing (fast) and could use your help. We're hiring Senior
Software Engineers and Senior Test Engineers to help us demystify the travel
industry. Our platform provides incentives to employees to save money on
business travel and as a result employees are enjoying rewards while companies
are saving (a ton) on expenses.

Learn more about what we do here: [https://www.rocketrip.com/product/how-it-
works](https://www.rocketrip.com/product/how-it-works)

And browse our open positions here:
[https://www.rocketrip.com/jobs](https://www.rocketrip.com/jobs)

We're looking forward to working with you!

Rocketrip Team.

------
mrw34
Chaser | [http://chaser.io](http://chaser.io) | Engineer | Full-time | London,
UK

We're a small team building highly intuitive and effective tools to help
businesses improve their cashflow. We're early stage but our customers are
seeing great results and giving us hugely positive feedback.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role but we're more
interested in finding the right person than requiring specific skills. If
you'd like influence, autonomy and to be solving real problems in a fast
growing business then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.

------
elietoubi
CardFlight

We are stripe for in-person payment.

We are looking for

    
    
      A Senior Ruby developer
      A Lead Android dev
      A Lead devops
    

Any question? shoot me an email at elie@cardflight.com.

Open to sponsor VISA and REMOTE for the right candidates but preferably
located in NEW YORK.

More info on cardflight.com/careers

------
arunmib
RideCell(YC W12) - Senior Backend Engineer - San Francisco, CA

You wouldn't believe how inefficient most transportation systems are!

At RideCell, we build transportation automation software that helps large
corporations, public transit agencies and Universities optimize, manage, and
scale their transportation systems.

Our software has already moved almost 10 million people but that's just the
beginning. We're working on much higher impact things that will fundamentally
change the way logistics is done. Doing this requires solving some pretty
interesting engineering problems ranging from optimally routing and
dispatching vehicles to predicting customer demand based on historical and
real-time variables to maximize throughput.

About You

\- You have at least 3 years software development experience, including at
least 2 years working with Python/Django.

\- You have experience mentoring new developers.

\- You have code samples you can share with us - preferably real projects
hosted on GitHub or something similar.

\- You've worked at a startup before and love moving quickly.

\- Bonus points: you have experience with one or more of these: Angular.js,
Django REST framework, Postgres, AWS, Vagrant, Ansible.

\- Bonus points: you've worked on location aware projects before.

\- Currently living in US and willing to relocate to San Francisco.

What We Offer

\- A significant role on a small team working on a huge and valuable problem

\- Competitive salary and meaningful equity

\- An incredible team of genuinely good people

Next Steps

We don't believe in interviews full of syntax questions. We'd like to pay you
to work with us for a week or two on a real project, we think that's the best
way to see if we'd be a good match for each other. To get started, email
jobs@ridecell.com your resume, link to your GitHub / code samples, and links
to any deployed software you've worked on.

------
toom
InteraXon ([https://choosemuse.com](https://choosemuse.com)) - Toronto - Full
time - Machine learning expert, C++/Firmware developer, cloud developers

InteraXon makes Muse, the brain-sensing headband, and Calm, a neurofeedback
app. Check them both out at
[https://www.choosemuse.com](https://www.choosemuse.com).

We have a bunch of interesting of positions we're hiring for, such as:

\- C++ Software Developer \- Python Developer \- Firmware Developer \-
Advanced Machine Learning Researcher \- Mechanical Designer \- Software Test
Engineer

...and more!

All positions are listed here:
[https://interaxon.theresumator.com](https://interaxon.theresumator.com)

------
twovi
Codero Hosting - Austin, TX and Overland Park, KS

[http://www.codero.com/company/careers/](http://www.codero.com/company/careers/)

Codero Hosting is a leading provider of Dedicated, Managed, and Cloud Hosting
services. We offer a fun, challenging, and rewarding working environment and
the opportunity to work with world-class talent to help you build a world-
class career.

If you love technology and love making customers smile, then come join us! You
will be part of a dynamic group working everyday to provide each of our
customers a fabulous hosting experience so that we can to turn each one into a
raving Codero advocate!

Software Developer-Cloud (ATX, OP)

UI, UX, and Web Designer (ATX)

Support Specialist (ATX, OP)

------
tialys
Cotap | San Francisco, CA |

Cotap is building mobile tools to help people communicate and collaborate at
work. Deloitte, Box, Hyatt Hotels, and Philz Coffee are just a few companies
that have experienced the benefits of mobile messaging in the workplace. Our
passion is building great products and our goal is to reach everyone who
works, regardless of what they do.

We're looking for all sorts of talented folks:

• iOS Engineer

• Backend Engineer

• Full-stack Web Engineer

• Android Engineer

• Quantitative Product Analyst

• Mobile UI Designer

More details on our jobs page:
[https://www.cotap.com/jobs/#job_listing_header](https://www.cotap.com/jobs/#job_listing_header)

Questions? Get in touch directly
[https://cotap.me/jessica](https://cotap.me/jessica)

------
noisli
Noisli ([http://www.noisli.com](http://www.noisli.com))

Copenhagen, Denmark - Full time - Full Stack Developer

==================================

We are looking for a lead Full Stack Developer to join our small team.

\- Full Stack Developer with at least 1 year experience

\- ability to work independently

\- Javascript, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, PostgreSQL/MySQL, HTML5, CSS3, AWS

More info: [http://www.noisli.com/jobs](http://www.noisli.com/jobs) or
jobs[at]noisli.com

What we do: Noisli is your best productivity companion throughout the day. You
can use Noisli to drown out annoying noises in order to better focus and boost
productivity. You can also create a pleasant sound environment for relaxing or
sleeping.

==================================

------
7parkdata
7Park Data in NYC -
[http://7parkdata.com/connect/](http://7parkdata.com/connect/)

Hiring engineers at all levels for multiple roles: -Machine Learning -DB
architects -Full stack engineers -Front end developers -iOS and Android
developers

Work on leading-edge mobile, internet and consumer analytics and information
products (see here for an example:
[http://7parkdata.com/blog/](http://7parkdata.com/blog/)).

Highly competitive comp (base, bonus, equity). Benefits 100% covered.

Looking for smart, driven people to help us continue to significantly scale
our business. Fun team that is highly academic and loves tackling complex
problems.

Apply on our website.

------
FSUjames07
Samsung Research America - New York City - Android Engineer

General Description Responsibilities: * Work closely with other developers and
design/product team to develop world class user experiences for the Android
operating system.

Necessary Skills / Attributes Requirements * BS/MS CS or relevant experience *
A passion for building products people love. * Strong understanding of object
oriented software principles, design patterns and agile methodologies. *
Motivated to build clean high performance user interface. * At least 2+ year
of experience in Android/IOS mobile development * At least 5+ years of
experience in JAVA/.NET/C++ (or similar) software development

------
techwraith
Getable - San Francisco

We are changing the way the construction industry rents and manages equipment.
Getable is a marketplace where contractors can find, rent, and manage
equipment from local suppliers. We're the first to tackle this $41 billion
market, and our customers love us. We've seen impressive growth over the past
year, and have closed a series A funding round. Now, we need help taking this
from an MVP to a industry leading product. Come join us as we enter our growth
phase. We're a small company of twelve people with eight in the product team.
We're building a diverse team, but we've all got one thing in common: we love
building great things. We're always work to have an impact on our users, our
team, and our product.

Our engineers use the latest in open source JavaScript tooling; Node.js,
Browserify, npm, socket.io, PhoneGap, Docker, all help us build our realtime
apps quickly. Atomify, our open source UI framework makes us nimble and
simplifies the front-end development process. Our continuous integration and
testing systems help us make sure that we're not sacrificing quality for
development speed.

At Getable, we don't separate our engineers into front-end and back-end teams.
It's all JavaScript here, so everyone is comfortable working on the whole
stack. Product work is usually done in two to four week cycles by two to four
people. We ship frequently, and we don't build things that won't be used.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity, and great health, dental,
and vision benefits.

Who we'd like to hire

We're looking for generalists who can go from working on an UI component on
the client to building an API on the server and back again without missing a
beat. We're looking for engineers who have experience building beautifully
responsive single page applications. We strive for a culture of mentorship.
Our senior engineers work with and help train more junior engineers to become
the senior engineers we know they can be.

We're looking for both junior and senior level engineers.

If this sounds like you, email daniel@getable.com

------
yourabi
Gracenote: Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area) - Full time, No remote, relocation
possible, visa sponsorship possible.

Interested in working on crawlers and distributed systems? Interested in
functional languages like Clojure and Scala? Gracenote is hiring for several
positions (junior and senior).

Gracenote is the top provider of entertainment information, creating industry-
leading databases of TV, movie, and music metadata for entertainment guides
and applications. Our technology serves billions of requests daily to hundreds
of millions of devices around the world.

You’ll be working a set of crawlers responsible for discovering, acquiring and
storing data and applications that make use of that data.

If interested email me at this username at gmail. No 3rd parties, no
recruiters please.

Responsibilities:

\- Write well-designed, well-tested code that performs well

\- Design, implement, and own new systems – from design to operations

\- Occasional on-call operations / support

\- Reduce technical debt in existing systems (refactoring, testing…etc)

\- Proactively look for ways to make our software more scalable, reliable and
fun

\- Help change the way we think about solving problems

Requirements:

\- Strong background in Java, Ruby, Python or another OO language

\- Solid understanding of the full web technology stack

\- Familiarity with a variety of (relational and non-relational)
databases/data stores

\- Experience with AWS (or another infrastructure platform)

Pluses:

\- Experience with web crawling, scraping

\- Experience with Clojure, Scala, Hive, or Go

\- Experience with functional programming, functional architectures

\- Experience with data processing architectures with Kafka, Storm, or Spark.

\- Experience with ZooKeeper, etcd or similar

\- Experience with Chef

\- GitHub repo / Open Source

------
jedanbik
Scry Analytics - Raleigh, NC - Full time

Front End Web Application Developer:

Job Description and Responsibilities:

We are looking for a front-end web application developer interested in
creating web applications. The candidate must be able to take an idea with
only a list of features and translate that list into a concrete design
document with emphasis on user experience. Then, after creating the design
document and page mock-ups, be able to work with database engineers and
software engineers to create a fully integrated web application able to handle
big data analytics.

All applicants should be prepared to demonstrate their development ability.
During the interview, we may give a simple algorithmic coding test as well as
a coding test based on a previous difficulty we’ve run into on the project.

This is a full time position and all applicants must be willing to work onsite
– relocation may be discussed in the interview.

Required Skills:

• Proficiency in HTML, CSS, Javascript, and Javascript libraries (e.g. jQuery)

• Proficiency with Node.js or Angular.js, preferably both

• Working knowledge of at least one server side scripting language (e.g.
Python, PHP, Perl)

• Working knowledge of either relational (e.g. MySQL, Oracle DB) or document
based (e.g. Mongo DB, Informix) databases

• Proficient in writing clean code as well as documentation and APIs for code

• Work in a team environment and work on multiple projects in different phases
of the development life cycle

Reconmmended Skills:

• Working knowledge of one programming language (e.g. Java, C++)

• Working knowledge of web servers (e.g. Apache) and servlet containers (e.g.
Jetty)

• Working knowledge of the full MEAN (Mongo DB, Express, Angular.js, Node.js)
stack

• Experience with graphing and data visualization technologies

Qualifications:

• Bachelor’s Degree or equivalent in web design or programming, experience may
be substituted for education

------
sophiestrap
Cincinnati, Ohio | Mobile Developer Strap
[https://angel.co/strap/jobs/39502-mobile-developer-
cincinnat...](https://angel.co/strap/jobs/39502-mobile-developer-cincinnati)
Description:

Apply to Strap Strap Jobs Mobile Developer - Cincinnati at Strap Apply to
Strap Share

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a Lead Mobile Developer to join our growing
team in Cincinnati, Ohio’s historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The mobile
developer has 5+ years of experience with native and hybrid development on
both Android and iOS. You will be responsible for successful execution of all
of the developer facing Strap SDKs for both mobile and wearable platforms.
Day-to-day, you will work closely with the CTO to ensure that your team is on
track to meet the goals of the sprint. A high degree of comfort with both Java
and Objective-C is required. The expectation is that you are the resident
expert in all things mobile related. Experience with one or more wearable
platforms (Android Wear, Google Glass, Pebble, Tizen) is strongly preferred.
Ideally, you've built and documented API's and shipped products that are built
for developers. At Strap, we follow a fairly rigorous agile development
process. You are expected to communicate your progress “stand-up” style daily
while maintaining your work in feature branches with frequent commits. The
goal is not to add meaningless processes to your plate; rather, we believe
that communication and transparency are two extremely important factors in a
successful development team. All developers are expected to also be
evangelists for Strap, so you’ll spend 10-15% of your week (NTE 6 hours) being
extroverted in some form. Examples include blogging, spending time on Stack
Overflow answering questions, or contributing to open source projects. These
activities may or may not be directly related to content marketing, but being
in the community as a representative of Strap helps our street cred
tremendously. You may be asked to travel periodically for conferences,
hackathons, or other professional engagements. Travel is not expected to
exceed 10% annually.

SKILLS Community Evangelism, Android, iOS Development, Developer Tools, Google
Glass, Tizen, SDK, Pebble, Android Wear

------
abfabry
Artsy -- artsy.net, New York -- Full time

Artsy's mission is to make all the world's art accessible to anyone with an
internet connection. To fulfill this mission, we're building the largest
public database of art for educational use, and making it easier to buy from
galleries and auctions around the world -- all in one place. We have close to
a quarter million works of art on our site right now from thousands of
galleries and museums in over 80 countries.

We are hiring for engineering, design, and product positions, including:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Product Designer

\- Data Analyst

\- DevOps Engineer

See more at [https://www.artsy.net/jobs](https://www.artsy.net/jobs) or get in
touch: alexander@artsy.net

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies
own, control and access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables
customers to leverage their data rights and create tangible business value. We
take employee satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in
return. We are currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and
dynamic engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Operations Engineer

* Go Software Engineer

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
voidness
AvantCredit - Chicago, IL - Software Engineer

Just got a $225M Series D making us the fastest growing company in Chicago.
You'll be working with technologies like Ruby on Rails, Angular, CoffeeScript,
Heroku, Resque, Postgres, and REDIS on a team focusing on the customer
application process, admin portal backend, loan servicing, fraud fighting,
deep learning neural network modeling, infrastructure, or quality assurance.

* Very flat, unstructured organization with high transparency

* Really challenging problems to be solved as we scale into new markets/products

* Full benefits, unlimited PTO, casual dress code, and breakfast/lunch provided daily

I'll be happy to answer any questions regarding the position.

------
petrbela
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or Itapema, BR or REMOTE (US time zones)

Hiring full-stack and front-end engineers to build our media platform that is
used by Nike, Taco Bell, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among
others, as well as many independent developers.

We're using mostly Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, with some Node.js and Go on the backend
(plus Python on the data science front).

On the front-end we're transitioning to React, although some older code is
still in Backbone/Marionette.

For more info: [http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs)

------
terabytest
Impraise — Amsterdam, NL — Front-end developer, Full Time

[https://impraise.recruitee.com/o/front-end-
developer-a19c22b...](https://impraise.recruitee.com/o/front-end-
developer-a19c22bf-6ed6-4363-ad11-1deb7484d379)

We're looking for a skilled Front-end developer to join us in Amsterdam and
help us innovate in the field of HR.

We work with very advanced tools and technologies. Our current front-end makes
heavy use of Browserify and React, and we're constantly improving our toolset
and the quality and performance of our code. We use Ruby on Rails in the back-
end.

If you enjoy writing clean code and working on tough challenges, let's have a
chat!

------
seanperkins
Mobility Labs - DC or NYC - Full Time - Frontend or Backend Developer

Mobility Labs is looking for an experienced developer to join our dev team as
we continue to grow. We’re a close-knit, highly collaborative team of
developers, designers, and content experts who are always looking for ways to
help others. We work on client projects that have a social impact. We work
with non-profits, foundations, and small businesses. Our main focus is K-12
education but we also have other projects in public accountability.

[http://mobility-labs.com/work-with-us/senior-developer](http://mobility-
labs.com/work-with-us/senior-developer)

------
rdeshpande
Fundera - New York - Full-Time - Lead Front End Engineer / Lead Software
Engineer

Fundera is a marketplace for small business loans. We help small businesses
find all their available loan options and apply for multiple options in one
place.

We're building a new experience (replacing faxing documents and email back-
and-forth) with an one stop shop platform. We're funded and beyond the phase
of product market fit - now we're looking for engineers to make key technology
decisions and help us build a sustainable architecture.

For more information, see our job postings here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/fundera](https://jobs.lever.co/fundera)

------
aith
Verdigris - Mountain View, CA - Full-time, VISA - Machine Learning, Devops,
HR, Sales

Verdigris' mission is to sustain and enrich human life through responsive
energy intelligence.

[http://verdigris.co/company/careers/](http://verdigris.co/company/careers/)

ML-FAQ: [https://medium.com/@jwkvam/verdigris-data-
scientist-e1fe05d1...](https://medium.com/@jwkvam/verdigris-data-
scientist-e1fe05d1afdd)

 __We do advanced electricity metering and analytics for commercial buildings
__

Team: 16 - 4 business, 12 engineers

Investors: Jabil, Stanford, Founder.Org, Data Collective

Customers: WHotels, Intercontinental, Groupon, NRG, etc.

contact: jobs@verdigris.co

------
alvins
Pocketbook ([https://getpocketbook.com](https://getpocketbook.com)) - Sydney,
Australia

Come and help us.. help people with their money. We hire people who love and
obsess about what they do, like an artisan applying their craft. We are are
looking for a few artisans -

\- Designer/UX -> Finances are typically boring. We have an opportunity to
change that and how people interact with it. Come and design it.

\- Mobile Engineers > We want to take our mobile apps to the next level of
awesome. If you're awesome - apply!

Email me - alvin@getpocketbook.com.

btw. we are looking for full-time but if you can't do that - we still want to
talk to you.

~~~
smith84
Hi Alvins, I am neither of the above two things that you guys are looking for.
However would really like to come and be part of Pocketbook. Here's my
Linkedin:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/asmith1984](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/asmith1984)

Cheers,

Adam

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, Inc ([https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA + various

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries. Our first
focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10 companies to
make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas. Our solutions
take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict well
performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA. For all Kaggle career opportunities, please
visit [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

    
    
       =================================   
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====      
       =================================
    

°Designer -> Creatively work with the data scientists and developers on the
Competitions team as well as supporting the creative needs of the energy
solutions business. °VP, Business Development -> Create and execute the
strategy that helps Kaggle introduce data science to the Fortune 500.

    
    
       ===========================   
       ====== More About Us ======   
       ===========================
    

We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index Ventures and Max Levchin). We’ll
help you do your best work with our awesome Kaggle benefits including spiffy
new gear, catered lunches, awesome guest speakers, no vacation caps and much
much more. Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky connoisseurs, pastry
chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers. For questions,
please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career page at
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
agroth
Fusionbox (www.fusionbox.com) -- Denver, CO

Python/Django Software Engineers

YOU: You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies.
You do not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background,
but you have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to
engineering. You are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get
paid to write open source software.

US: Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about engineering. We are committed to the open source community
and Pythonic sensibility.

~~~
tiwariayush
Hey, I find your django dev projects awesome and want to contact you , but
can't find any email-id on careers page.

------
Xeoncross
Talkfusion | Senior Developer | Friso, TX

Our team is looking for a diverse developer who has knows a considerable
amount about the entire application stack. We have Go, Node.js, PHP, ASP, and
several other systems in place. We need another team member who is competent
at the server and application levels.

Openresty, WebRTC, Angular, Redis, Bash, MySQL, Snort, and Naxsi are just a
few of the things you will be expected to play with on a regular basis.

Only apply if you know what you are doing, I will be testing your knowledge. A
strong github account goes a long way. $100k salary and you must commute to
our office. :)

You can email me directly at david.pennington@talkfusion.com

~~~
sudovoodoo
Also -- if you want to apply & have a github account, please send that along
with your resume.

Some other notes --

\- While you have to come into the office, work hours are somewhat flexible (I
work very early to mid afternoon)

\- We follow pretty standard coding guidelines (i.e. PSR for PHP)

\- +1 for solid Unit Testing experience (PHP Unit, Mocha, Jasmine, Selenium,
etc)

------
maggyhillen
Udemy - San Francisco, CA, Dublin, Ireland & Ankara, Turkey.

We’re the world’s online learning marketplace, where more than 5 million
students are taking courses in everything from programming to yoga to
photography–and much, much more. Each of our 22,000+ courses is taught by an
expert instructor, and every course is available on-demand, so students can
learn at their own pace, on their own time, and on any device.

We're seeking fullstack developers, mobile and backend developers to join the
team in all three locations.

Apply online at
[https://about.udemy.com/careers/](https://about.udemy.com/careers/)

------
lapusta
BACKBASE (visionary UX & Bankning platfrom)

Location: Amsterdam(we do sponsor work VISA), London, NY/Atlanta - FULLTIME

* Want to work in an international company travelling over the globe & work with clients?

* Or you prefer creating a solid platform for millions customers in our R&D dept in Amsterdam?

* You are a skilled frontend(Javascript, AngularJS, ReactJS), backend(Java, Spring, REST, Camel) or mobile(iOS, Android) engineer?

* We do have UX/BA/QA/Manager/Cloud positions too!

Check out our jobs at
[http://www.backbase.com/about/careers#jobs](http://www.backbase.com/about/careers#jobs)
or drop a mail to alexey@backbase.com

------
asanwal
CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com/jobs) - New York, NY - fulltime

We're a revenue funded (aka bootstrapped) SaaS company growing from 25 to 50
this year and are hiring across our engineering, research and biz dev teams.

CB Insights uses data & algorithms to help clients understand the health of
private companies, the momentum of emerging industries and the strategy of
their competitors.

All our jobs are listed here - www.cbinsights.com/jobs

Our clients who are excited about a data company (yes - really) say nice
things about us here - www.cbinsights.com/customer-love

Some open positions:

Full Stack Developer ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/full-stack-developer))

QA Engineer ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/qa-
engineer](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/qa-engineer))

Inside Sales ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/inside-sales-
associate](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/inside-sales-associate))

Tech Industry Analyst ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/tech-industry-
analyst](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/tech-industry-analyst)) - Think Nate
Silver for tech.

Director of Research - ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/director-
research](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/director-research))

We're a happy, helpful and humble group of smart folks working on moving us to
a more probability-driven business world vs pundit-driven. We work on hard
problems that real clients pay for (we're not reliant on outside capital) and
that will upend big incumbent dinosaurs.

If interested, ping me at anand@cbinsights.com.

P.S. Our Pitch & Demo Day provides a good view into our overall culture, team
and focus on experimentation. [https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/pitch-demo-
culture/](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/pitch-demo-culture/)

------
kkl
Praetorian (praetorian.com) - Austin

Positions we are looking to fill: \- Senior Security Engineer \- Principal
Security Engineer \- Director of Research

Who we are: Praetorian is an information security company offering a suite of
assessment & advisory services that help clients protect their most important
assets from evolving cyber threats.

What we do: Most of our work is penetration testing. We are split pretty
evenly between network and application security testing. Our clients are
Fortune 5000 and venture-backed start-ups.

Contact us if: If you are are highly technical, business-minded individual who
is passionate about security.

If interested, email us at careers AT praetorian.com

------
ggillas
The Magazine Channel / Full-Time / Austin, Texas (Onsite only for now) Ruby
Developer

We're building the world's largest distribution service for magazine articles.
Our goal is to bring the thousands of print magazines into a modern era of
digital distribution by bringing personalization tools to readers. Read about
anything, anytime, anywhere from top-tier magazines.

Our backend engineer will join a small engineering team and have latitude to
build out the best syndication engine for millions of new magazine articles.
We're well funding and growing our reach. Please reach out to
info@themagazinechannel.com

------
andylei
Addepar - Mountain View, CA; New York, NY; VISA

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance.
Current technology in the space is broken and opaque; it enables scandals like
Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy. We're building a platform around transparency and connectedness to
encourage responsibility and reward good decision making.

We are currently on the lookout for a motivated security expert with in-depth
knowledge of industry best practices to join our team. For more information
please visit careers.addepar.com. Or email careers [at] Addepar [dot] com.

------
mwenger234
Epion Health - Hoboken, New Jersey, Full Time Web Developer

Epion Health is transforming the doctor’s appointment into ­a personalized
digital experience where patients can share information with their doctor and
take ownership of their own health management. Our solution spans the
appointment life cycle, from the waiting room, to the exam room, to checkout,
using technology that is deployed on kiosks, tablets, and personal devices. As
a developer on the Product Team, you will be working within a modern
technology stack that includes Ruby-on-Rails (version 4.1), SCSS, Redis, Git,
outside-in testing, continuous integration with Travis, and a pristine code
base architected in partnership with the folks at thoughtbot. On a daily
basis, you will have a chance to: \- Shape the product roadmap \- Build new
features that delight patients and doctors \- Program alongside a team that is
committed to BDD/TDD and industry best practices

Desired Skills and Experience \- 4+ years experience working as a software
developer \- 2+ years experience developing with Ruby on Rails \- Strong track
record working in a team environment that regularly ships features \-
Experience writing feature and unit tests (Capybara and RSpec a plus) \-
Experience with Git and web application deployment \- Able to showcase recent
web application you worked on and/or Github account \- Able to move in a fast
paced startup environment with a lot of autonomy

Perks \- Highly competitive salary \- Hoboken office in a Class A office
building on the Hudson River with a beautiful view of NYC \- 200 yards from
the Hoboken Transportations Center with a 10 minute Path ride to Manhattan,
multiple NJ Transit trains, buses and Light Rail \- Comprehensive health
benefits including medical, dental and vision \- Stock Options \- 401K \-
Latest Mac tools \- Reimbursement for continuous education classes and
conferences \- Regularly scheduled team building events with the Epion Team
including hiking, skiing, day at the beach, etc. \- Intimate exposure and
contribution to the business side of a venture-backed startup

Apply at [http://epionhealth.theresumator.com/apply/EFsflK/Web-
Develop...](http://epionhealth.theresumator.com/apply/EFsflK/Web-
Developer.html) or email mwenger(at)epionhealth.com

------
FarApp
FarApp - Los Angeles area - Full Time Remote

We're a small company that automates business processes (pushing product data,
importing orders and exporting shipment data) to eCommerce platforms and
marketplaces. We're looking for an entry-level software engineer to help on
the many different projects we're working on. We're improving our service and
implementing new features and also implementing customizations for customers
who need them.

You can read all about the position here:
[http://farapp.workable.com/jobs/34228](http://farapp.workable.com/jobs/34228)

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few _experienced_ software engineers to join our small
but growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a
passionate group of people who are extremely interested in building the
software that helps our customers around the country thrive in their local
communities. We’re a really small team (currently 9 people) so you’ll have
plenty of say around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, that may change in the
future. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, CodeIgniter, Phake, Guzzle, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible.
All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours,
100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability
to build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of
drinks and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS
OR AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder). In
addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are already in Austin, TX
or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
rowrow
Classkick | Software Engineer | Emph. iOS expertise

[http://bit.ly/1tQ7tnj](http://bit.ly/1tQ7tnj)

Classkick ensures every student gets the help they need.

Just a few months after releasing, we're still growing at high double digits
wk/wk with 100K+ downloads and users in 70 countries, from 100% organic
growth. We are building a top notch engineering team and looking for hackers
and pirates who want to change education with us.

One co-founder is a Googler and Teach For America alum, the other was a space
shuttle engineer and founder of an award winning chapter of Engineers w/o
Borders. Based in Chicago.

------
falonfatemi
Node - San Francisco Hiring full-time in SF (SoMA), contract-to-hire
preferred: * Backend Software Engineer (python) * Data Engineer * Data
Scientist

We're a seed funded startup - 3 former Googlers - and we're tackling the messy
world of business. Every day, people shake hands over million-dollar deals
that can change the future of a company. From fundraising and acquisitions to
partnerships, promotions and product placement, businesses get together and
make new things happen. But there's no platform for them; they typically
overload sales-focused CRMs, or are stuck in the world of spreadsheets and
email. We're changing that. It's a fascinating data problem as we're mapping
out professional and company-to-company networks, trying to understand who
does business with whom and why, feeling our way around the underlying graph
that nobody's explicitly mapped out before. From old school tie to the
boardroom, why do people do business with each other? What are the trust and
influence networks? What's the equivalent of PageRank for investors? What does
it mean when a VP moves from one company to another? How do I get my startup
funded?

We're trying to answer all these questions. We have an invite-only product
already launched, we're building a team-facing solution, and we're expanding
our data team to work on the platform that powers it all. Here's our team's
take on the space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567) Looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty,
quickly; who know when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think
like a hacker, ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and
who are intrigued by the overall space we're in. We've had a good run from HN
posts so far, hoping to continue it. You'd be single-digit employee and have a
significant chance to influence our culture and growth, as well as immense
impact on the product itself. We have a generous equity setup, though we
prefer contract-to-hire so we can figure out if we'd work well together. For
our data roles, we prefer Python. Graph-specific data experience is a bonus.

Email falon@node.io

------
PureSin
Codecademy | NYC, TN Visa, Product Engineer Engineers at Codecademy are full
stack (MongoDB/Rails, Go, Backbone + React) along with insights on product.
We're building the easiest way to learn programming online, teaching
everything from basic language syntax to rails and angularjs. (and more in the
future). Job description at: [http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-engineer) Or email me:
kelvin@codecademy.com if you're interested in hearing more.

------
ivanzocdoc
ZocDoc - NYC - Full-Time Sr. Application Engineer ZocDoc is a mid-sized start-
up headquartered in NYC trying to shake up the healthcare space through
empowering patients and automating the medical scheduling process nationwide.
For more info check out our site or blog, or feel free to email me directly at
Ivan@ZocDoc.com.

[http://engineering.zocdoc.com/](http://engineering.zocdoc.com/)
[http://www.zocdoc.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer-11](http://www.zocdoc.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-11)

------
miket
Diffbot (Palo Alto, CA) - INTERN/REMOTE/VISA

AI/Computer Vision startup spinout of Stanford, looking to revolutionize web
search. We apply techniques in NLP and CV to analyzing webpages, converting
them into structured data. Our extraction APIs currently power Microsoft,
eBay, Facebook, and many startups.

We're looking for experts in: Machine Learning, Computer Vision, Data Fusion /
Record Linkage, and crawling and scalability.

Read more about our mission here: [http://goo.gl/bcx7cW](http://goo.gl/bcx7cW)
and let us know who you are: jobs@diffbot.com

------
jcbmllgn
PillPack - iOS, full stack (rails-angular), marketing analyst, Platform
Engineer, Director of Acquisition and Analytics, Director of Marketing
Communications, Email Marketing Specialist.

At PillPack we are on a mission to reinvent pharmacy. We are using technology,
design, and a healthy dose of empathy to change the way people think about
medicine. Our company is a mixture of healthcare, design, and technology
obsessives and we expect you to be pretty enthralled with at least one of
those.

[https://www.pillpack.com/careers](https://www.pillpack.com/careers)

------
scottschulthess
Zipcar is hiring software engineers! Help improve car sharing and bring Zipcar
to new markets. Ruby/Rails, Backbone/RequireJS/Bower/Grunt/Gulp. Make products
that your friends and family will use.
[https://www.zipcar.com/](https://www.zipcar.com/) Software engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3W4RAgwc](http://jobvite.com/m?3W4RAgwc) Senior software
engineer: [http://jobvite.com/m?3t5RAgwK](http://jobvite.com/m?3t5RAgwK)

------
the_economist
BuildZoom - San Francisco, CA - Full time BuildZoom is a marketplace for
remodeling and construction services that is changing the way people approach
home improvement. With over half-a-million monthly users, we're the fastest
growing company in this enormous sector of the market.

Full-Stack Rails Developer [http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs#senior-
developer](http://www.buildzoom.com/jobs#senior-developer) with... \-
Extensive experience with medium-to-large scale RoR deployments \- Strong
fundamentals: OOP and application architecture

------
stefsteranne
San Francisco - Full-time @ Xamarin

Xamarin San Francisco is looking for a Technical Senior Product Manager for
our newest product offering, Xamarin Test Cloud:
[http://xamarin.com/jobs/o4qeZfwr](http://xamarin.com/jobs/o4qeZfwr).

We also have a number of other roles in SF, Boston, and the UK! For a complete
list go to: [http://xamarin.com/jobs](http://xamarin.com/jobs).

If you're interested in chatting to hear more about us or want to discuss
opportunities, please feel free to email me: steph@xamarin.com.

------
mandoescamilla
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have two open engineering positions:

* Data Engineer (Austin, TX)

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you're passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

What you'd be doing:

\- Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds of millions of
messages and events daily with Java and Ruby

\- Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data
points

\- Build workflows to make data accessible to end users

* Apprentice Data Engineer (Austin, TX)

Would you love to do the above but feel like maybe you don't have the
necessary experience? Maybe you're a recent grad that wants to work on
distributed systems, or maybe you've got a strong programming background but
have never had the chance to work on high volume stream processing problems,
or maybe you're something completely different. Bottom line: if you're
interested in learning how to build the kinds of tools we use to process and
analyze data, we'd love to talk to you.

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about _us_ at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/).

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com.

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - San Mateo, CA - Full time - all positions

Jon from Datanyze here. We just got back from Tahoe for our second team
offsite (first one was a beach house in Hawaii) and are totally pumped up for
a huge 2015. In 2014, we went from 2 to 18 employees, grew our ARR over 500%,
and raised $2M from Google Ventures, Mark Cuban and other amazing investors.

We're looking for hungry, talented people to join our sales, marketing and
product teams. For more information on our current open positions, go to
datanyze.com/careers or email me directly at jon@datanyze.com anytime!

------
emilybiggs
London, UK - Digital Shadows - Java Developer - Full time

Digital Shadows is a London based start-up providing cyber monitoring services
to our clients. We are looking for a Java Developer with experience in
building high-performance, scalable commercial applications to become a key
member of our team. The role will involve all aspects of product development
and engineering and have scope to influence the product roadmap, technology
choices, architecture and much more.

See [http://bit.ly/1CoTl7r](http://bit.ly/1CoTl7r) for more details.

------
jefflab
Tule (YC S14) - SF - Fulltime iOS and Full Stack developers

What makes Tule unique

\- We work on a very important problem (feeding the world)

\- We make the world a better place (environmental impact of ag)

\- We have a core technology advantage (breakthrough sensor out of UC Davis
that can measure evaporation over 10 acres)

\- Enjoyable field testing (in vineyards and farm fields)

Technologies are:

\- iOS for UI

\- Rails for web server

\- R for data manipulation (micro meteorology, radiation modeling, heat flux
calculations, etc)

We are looking for experienced candidates who can be the owner/lead of the app
or server respectively.

[https://angel.co/tule/jobs](https://angel.co/tule/jobs)

------
dangoldin
TripleLift - New York, NY - [http://triplelift.com/](http://triplelift.com/)

We're rapidly building out the engineering team and are looking for both front
and backend developers. On the front end we're using AngularJS and on the
backend we're primarily Java but looking at Scala for a few use cases. We're
working on some fun problems including real time bidding, image analysis, and
rebuilding a lot of our existing components for scale.

If you have any questions definitely reach out - dgoldin@triplelift.com

------
VoxyInc
Voxy - New York City - Full Time - Sr. Full Stack Engineer (H1B Visa
transfer/renewal available)

Voxy is changing peoples lives for the better every single day. That’s not an
overstatement, it’s the truth. Learning a new language is the single hardest
things that you can ask an adult to do. We make it happen for 2.5 million
people. Every. Single. Day.

Voxy provides a cloud-based English language learning platform that’s based on
20 years of cutting edge scientific research into language learning. It’s
proven effective, in the lab and in the wild. It’s a tough problem, but that’s
okay, we like tough problems and you should too.

We’re looking for engineers who want to join a growing start-up as we tackle
the old-school entrenched players in a $80B/year industry that hasn’t seen any
real innovation in decades. We’ve got a kick-ass culture, paying customers,
top-tier investors, and we can make it happen.

Things that are important to us:

\- Engineers. Real engineers. That means you problem solve first and write
code second. \- We’re about the right tool for the job. At the moment that’s
Python, Backbone, MongoDB and Progress. In the future, maybe something else.
\- We build our mobile solutions as native apps. \- We pair-program and follow
Agile. Unless it’s not working, in which case we don’t. \- Thirst for
learning. What we’re working on today may be something different tomorrow, and
as a company we support that. \- Respect. We love new ideas and discussion,
and while we don’t always agree with each other our strong opinions are
loosely held.

Competitive salary, stock, medical, dental, vision, etc. Yep, we’ve got that,
plus a whole host of other benefits like CitiBike memberships, gym
reimbursements, snacks, beer (to offset the gym memberships), unlimited
vacation, free Mandarin/Spanish/French lessons, and a bunch of other stuff.
HQed in NoHo, with offices in Chelsea and São Paolo, we are situated amidst
multiple train lines, restaurants, coffee shops, bike stores, bars, gyms,
fashion, galleries and general NY excellence.

If you’ve got the chops and you’re a real engineer, even if you don’t
currently use our stack, let’s talk.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/on0gyj](http://grnh.se/on0gyj)

------
dynofuz
NavHealth | Washington DC We're building the app store experience for
healthcare using open apis.
[http://navhealth.com/jobs](http://navhealth.com/jobs)

------
tyoung
PlanGrid (YCW12) - [http://www.plangrid.com/en](http://www.plangrid.com/en) \-
SF, CA

PlanGrid builds beautiful effective software for the construction industry and
we're hiring:
[http://www.plangrid.com/en/jobs](http://www.plangrid.com/en/jobs)

Engineering: Android, Backend, BizOps, Data Science, iOS, Web

Product: Lead Product Manager, Product Manager, Designer, Growth/Analytics
Engineer

Finance: GL, Transactional Hybrid (A/R & GL)

HR/Recruiting: Recruiting Coordinator

Marketing: Director of Marketing, Product Marketing

------
fmotlik
Codeship - Rails Senior, Full Time, Boston, Vienna or remote in Europe

Codeship is a continuous integration and deployment service. We're running
tests and deployments for thousands of teams and are growing quickly. We're
currently a team of 16 and have doubled over the last 5 months.

As a developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great
workflow with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery.

You can read more about the open job here:
[https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

------
splitbrain
CosmoCode - Berlin, full-time/part-time, Systems Administration

We're a small software company mainly creating specialized web applications
and web sites (Python Django, Typo 3, Wikis, ...) for individual customers and
larger agencies.

We're looking for a Linux Administrator to help with our own as well as
customer's servers.

More details at: [http://www.cosmocode.de/de/ueber-
uns/stellenangebote/11/sysa...](http://www.cosmocode.de/de/ueber-
uns/stellenangebote/11/sysadministrator-berlin-gesucht/)

------
manuelflara
SwingLiving.com: Full Stack PHP Developer - Remote & 30h / week

I'm looking for the first development hire for Swingliving.com, my own small
business. This position is for a jack of all trades, and while the pay isn't
fantastic, it offers great lifestyle flexibility: fully remote, only 30 hours
a week distributed however you want.

Your should have solid experience with: PHP5, MySQL, HTML, CSS, jQuery.

Read all the details here:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1272](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1272)

------
kamalasaurus
Ravel Law - San Francisco, CA

Front End DataVis Engineer

We've been featured in the New York Times, Forbes 30 Under 30, and the ABA
Journal. We're rewriting our main app with Ember-CLI, though we do have
internal services with Mithril and React. If you have any questions, please
let me know! Though the job req is Ember-heavy, we are interested in all
talented front end engineers!

[http://jobs.emberjs.com/jobs/26475-front-end-engineer-at-
rav...](http://jobs.emberjs.com/jobs/26475-front-end-engineer-at-ravel-law)

------
DiThi
California, REMOTE preferred from anywhere, full time preferred.

Front end, full stack or WebGL expert.

We're developers of an exciting WebGL based educational tool with ties to a
big publishing company. We're seeking developers that learn fast, think
outside the box and don't fear tearing something to pieces to assemble it
again better.

Our stacks:

* Front end: React, CoffeeScript, Stylus.

* Back end: Node.js, Express, IcedCoffeeScript, PostgreSQL.

* 3D stack: CoffeeScript, Python 3, Blender and our own WebGL game engine with CoffeeScript and some C++ (emscripten).

If you're interested contact kungfoobar+hn@gmail.com

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote possible

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
trying to find good Rails, Python, and iOS developers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. We
prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
aquateen
ZestFinance | Los Angeles, CA (we do relocation and visa sponsorship)

Here at Zest we use machine learning to provide better credit underwriting.

We're looking for software engineers (among other positions). Experience with
Ruby on Rails is nice but not necessary.

The work is stimulating, and the team is filled with great people. The
compensation/benefits can't be beat.

Feel free to ask me anything at cgj@zestfinance.com, or visit
[http://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](http://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
kevin_morrill
San Franciso

Mattermark is looking for some great engineers to change the face of deal
intelligence and help us become the Google for B2B. Our open positions include
the following:

\- Senior front end engineer, 3 to 5 years of experience \- DevOps engineer, 1
to 3 years of experience \- Full Stack engineers (various positions and
experience levels open) \- Machine learning engineers (5 years of experience)

You can find our open jobs here:
[https://mattermark.com/jobs/](https://mattermark.com/jobs/)

------
whiddershins
Help invent a new medium.

[http://www.gralbumcollective.com/onesheet/](http://www.gralbumcollective.com/onesheet/)

The (Gr)album Collective is looking for marketing/pr freelancers (remote) |
rails and ios development (contract with potential for long term/equity,
(remote) and assistant/intern/pr (on location) contact us using the info email
address:

[http://gralbumcollective.com/about.html](http://gralbumcollective.com/about.html)

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job Title -
Security Engineer; Security Engineering Intern

"What would I be doing at iSEC?" Great question.

You will spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they
can break. This is a very creative job that gives individuals a lot of freedom
to be clever while learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Typical
engagements will pair you with another experienced security consultant who you
will learn from and teach along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks
long. In a year, you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time.

Cool? Cool. Join us!

Check out some of our research work here:
[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

------
pushkargaikwad
AeroLeads [http://aeroleads.com](http://aeroleads.com) | Online Marketer |
Full Time | Bangalore, India

AeroLeads is a simple relevant prospect and lead generation tool which
searches 1000s of resources to find contact details like name, email, phone,
address, business details of the prospect and lead keeping relevancy and
quality at the core.

We are an early stage startup and Bootstrapping with 2 people looking for
someone who can take care of complete online marketing tasks.

------
bgrif
Gametime - SF - Full time - Mobile / Backend Engineers

iOS Engineer + Others
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as being there. The app
transforms your phone into your ticket to the best games. Since we are team
­focused, we examine thousands of potential tickets on your behalf and then
present you with only the best values ­ not an impossibly long list of
options. We present each option with an epic panorama view from your seat so
you can select the right perspective

Check out what people are saying about Gametime!
[http://www.businessinsider.com/7-new-startups-san-
francisco-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/7-new-startups-san-francisco-
cant-stop-talking-about-2014-9)
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/09/gametime/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/09/gametime/)
[http://www.today.com/video/today/55837468#55837468](http://www.today.com/video/today/55837468#55837468)
[http://www.geekwire.com/2014/gametime-sports-app-
tickets/](http://www.geekwire.com/2014/gametime-sports-app-tickets/)
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/gametime-4m-accel/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/gametime-4m-accel/)

Gametime is looking for a senior engineer to help lead the development of our
iOS app. As a senior engineer you'll be responsible for the maintenance and
development of our fantastic iOS app: gametime.co/app (redirects if you're on
iOS).

We don't write typical iOS code. The core of Gametime iOS relies on
ReactiveCocoa and functional programming paradigms. We'll be switching to
Swift as soon as it hits 1.0. We ship a build every Wednesday and move FAST.
We peer review everything we write, and hold each other to impeccable
standards without letting ourselves get bogged down in perfectionism. At
Gametime you'll write great code, ship a beautiful product, and play a leading
role at one of the fastest growing start ups in the Bay Area.

[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime) brad (at)
gametime.co

------
_blink_
Los Angeles, CA ~ Bottlenose -
[http://bottlenose.com/jobs](http://bottlenose.com/jobs)

Bottlenose is building a real-time analytics platform for streaming data. To
date have been focused on social data streams and now growing the team to
support all types of time series data.

With a solid product in market, we're now growing the team and looking for
several software and data science engineers to join our team in LA.

Our tech stack: Node.JS, Python, Elasticsearch, Cassandra, RabbitMQ

------
proch
Roch Systems - Reston, VA - 100% REMOTE - Full Stack AngularJS,Node.js,Elastic
Search

We need two(2) full stack developers (mostly Angular.js, Node.js, and Elastic
Search) to work with us on a full-time(40 hours/week) project basis between 6
and 12 months, starting ASAP. You’ll be part of a team working collaboratively
using scrum, TDD & BDD. Check out full description of job requirement here
[http://goo.gl/34n8we](http://goo.gl/34n8we)

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

Open positions:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer
      - Front End Engineer
    

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html)

~~~
kdamken
Just want to give you a heads up - your listing for Front End Engineer is
misleading. When you actually get to the description page, the job title
suddenly changes to "Front-end UI Designer/Developer", and includes having to
do design. Might be worth changing the job title on
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html),
as right now it implies it would just be for front end development.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Intern - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring interns for our
office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, NodeJS, Go, Ansible, Docker and AWS to
solve interesting problems in social media.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
swax
SpaceX - ERP Application Development (Los Angeles)

Looking for people with demonstrable experience in: ASP.NET, C#, SQL Server,
and AngularJS

We are a fast-paced, highly iterative team that has to adapt quickly as our
factory grows. We need people are comfortable tackling new problems,
innovating solutions, and interacting with every facet of the company on a
daily basis.

[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/5185](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/5185)

------
mindweather
Data Scientist @ Next Big Sound, NYC or Remote [https://angel.co/next-big-
sound/jobs](https://angel.co/next-big-sound/jobs)

------
cchevyelp
EL PASSION - Warsaw, Poland - Full Time - VISA - Senior Ruby on Rails
developer, Senior iOS developer, UI/UX designer

EL Passion is a Polish development and design house, working on interesting
startup apps for clients in Western Europe and the US.

We're a growing company looking for:

\- Senior Ruby on Rails developer

\- Senior iOS developer

\- UI/UX designer

All you fellow HN's can read more and apply to our job ads here:
[http://www.elpassion.com/careers/](http://www.elpassion.com/careers/)

------
MichaelTieso
REMOTE: WooThemes is hiring!

We’re WooThemes, a proudly bootstrapped WordPress business with roots and
headquarters in sunny Cape Town, South Africa. Our distributed team spans 16
countries and we’re known for our range of 400+ tried and trusted themes and
plugins for extending WordPress-powered websites.

We're looking for support ninjas for WooCommerce and our themes.

Learn more:
[http://www.woothemes.com/careers/](http://www.woothemes.com/careers/)

------
bohinjc
Parsys Telemedicine ([http://parsys.com](http://parsys.com)) - Paris, France -
Internship or Part Time - Ops/sysadmin

We're building solutions for real-time telemedicine using modern web
technologies.

Our stack is Go, Python, Node for backend and JS (+ WebRTC, WebSocket and SSE)
for front-end.

We are looking for an intern ops/sysadmin to join the team. You'll work on
automation, industrialization, testing and deployments.

Drop me a line at jcbohin@parsys.com

------
bartkappenburg
Conversify ([http://www.conversify.com](http://www.conversify.com))

Where: Groningen (NL) or REMOTE

Looking for a fulltime Chief Intelligence Officer / Data-scientist.

Conversify is helping e-commerce sites with optimizing their conversions by
using persuasion. We have tons of data, big customers and a stack consisting
of: Elastic Search, Python, Django, JavaScript, Postgres and much more ;-).

You: Fluency in Python (numpy/scipy), Elastic Search, R or Matlab and Django.

More info?

E: bart[at]conversify.com

Skype: bkappenburg

------
mark
Jukely - New York, NY - [https://jukely.com](https://jukely.com)

Jukely helps music lovers discover concerts, friends to go with, and sends
them to unlimited shows for $25/mo. We’re a small team of designers,
engineers, and concert promoters creating boldly-designed products
([https://unlimited.jukely.com](https://unlimited.jukely.com)) for concert
goers.

We’re hiring in the following areas:

\- Full-stack (Ruby, JavaScript)

\- iOS

\- Android

Email mark@jukely.com to apply

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), Canada Pension
Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
bohinjc
Parsys Telemedicine ([http://parsys.com](http://parsys.com)) - Paris, France -
Full Time - Front End JS Developer

We're building solutions for real-time telemedicine using modern web
technologies.

Our stack is Go, Python, Node for backend and JS (+ WebRTC, WebSocket and SSE)
for front-end.

We are looking for a JS front-end developer to join the team. You'll work on
our real-time frontends and some mobile (hybrid) apps.

Drop me a line at jcbohin@parsys.com

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles - Chicago - Full time - iOS developer

Rocketmiles is helping business travelers be heroes at home by earning huge
rewards when booking hotels. We're experiencing rapid growth, have a 5-star
(100+ reviews) app in the App Store, and need someone to come in and help lead
our mobile development efforts.

You'll work directly with me, who heads up design and product, in our West
Loop office — lots of good lunch spots!

If interested, just email me: jordan@rocketmiles.com

------
jamenzin1
BHE (Waltham, MA or Remote)

Join our team and work on the next-generation healthcare analytics platform
that allows researchers to dramatically improve the speed at which they can
contribute to the medical community. Work with large healthcare datasets using
technologies like Spark, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, PostgresQL and more.

Apply here: [http://www.bhei.com/career-
opportunities](http://www.bhei.com/career-opportunities)

------
robmixlr
London - Mixlr - F/T

We are hiring an experienced backend/full-stack web developer with deep
knowledge of Ruby and Rails.

Mixlr is a platform for social live audio and you will have the opportunity to
design and build the next generation of streaming audio software. Experience
with JavaScript and interest in Linux server provisioning would be an
advantage.

For full information drop us an email with your GitHub profile to jobs <at>
mixlr.com. (No recruiters, thanks.)

------
Michael_Docker
Docker ([https://www.docker.com](https://www.docker.com)) is currently hiring
for the following full-time technical positions:

In San Francisco:

\- Sr. Director for Docker Hub

\- Go Engineers

\- Python Engineers (Django or Twisted)

\- Infrastructure/ DevOps

\- Frontend (React.js)

\- UX Engineer

In _London_ :

\- Engineering Manager (Open-source, Machine & Compose)

See full list of job opportunities here:

[https://www.docker.com/company/careers/](https://www.docker.com/company/careers/)

If interested in any of these positions, please send an email

to jobs@docker.com

------
gshahlot
Myntra.com - Bangalore/Delhi India - Full Time - Multiple Positions

We are hiring across the board. Engineers, Product Managers, UX Designers,
Architects/EMs - interested in working with one of the hottest startups in
India? Shoot me an email (under my profile) with your resume.

PS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg)
This is where you'll be working :)

~~~
GVRV
Are you guys looking for freelance (remote) content writers?

------
conspicuus
Slader - New York - Python/Django Backend Developer

We are looking for an experienced full-time, NYC-based Django developer to
join our amazing team. You'll be responsible for anything and everything on
the backend of our education-focused website. We're shaking up the education
space with student-centered products for the high school and university space.

About You:

\- expertise in Django/Python and related technologies/libraries

\- expertise in HTML/CSS/JS

\- experience with optimization of high-traffic applications

\- familiarity with PostgreSQL

\- experience with AWS a plus

\- possess a decent sense of aesthetics

\- self-directed, willing to take on multiple responsibilities and meet
deadline expectations

\- detail-oriented

\- a willingness to learn new things

You will be responsible for:

\- Working with the dev team to keep the website running day-to-day

\- Developing and deploying new products and revamping and upgrading old ones

\- Working with design and product teams to develop both front and backend
tools to make life easier for all of our end users

\- Thinking of new and innovative ways to handle and put to use large datasets

\- Optimizing and streamlining rich web applications

\- Improving our users' experience through better, faster, more relevant
products

About Slader

\- The largest student-led academic network

\- Reaches over 1.5 million students each month

\- Has grown solely via word-of-mouth

\- Delivers over 30 million page views per month

\- Fun, irreverent, and quirky brand

\- Our users LOVE us

\- User base of 14-22 year olds with a student-focused interface

\- We have educational content, but we try to keep our users (and ourselves!)
entertained

\- We're constantly working on new things and new ideas

Please email us at (jobs AT slader DOT com) with links to sites you've worked
on, a resume, your Github account, and/or any other relevant information.

------
johnhess
Chicago. Full-Stack (primarily Python, Django, Angular) engineers.

KnowledgeHound (knowledgehound.com) is a data search and visualization tool
used by Fortune 500 companies to make better decisions using survey data they
already have.

We're a small shop (looking for engineers 3 & 4), focus on user experience and
design. Ideal candidate knows our stack, but more importantly is a lifelong
learner.

email me at john@knowledgehound.com if you'd like to talk more.

------
leoh
Cloud Parity - San Jose, CA | Front-end developers

Cloud Parity is looking for front-end developers to work on our
Cordova/PhoneGap application. Candidates would ideally have extensive
experience with Javascript, Backbone (or other similar frameworks), HTML5/CSS,
and perhaps some good understanding of development in Android and iOS.

We are building an innovative social network and are nearing launch.

Visit www.cloudparity.com/jobs for more information!

------
kburkitt
Boxfish - Palo Alto CA - Full Time Software Engineer (Java)

Boxfish captures and indexes every word spoken on on television, analyzing the
content and finding related conversations online. We're building an
advertising and analysis platform to enable brands and agencies to reach these
audiences.

We're looking for experienced Java developers who want to build something
awesome to join our team in Palo Alto.

Email us at jobs@boxfish.com to introduce yourself.

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

\- solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed
systems

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

* Full-time Frontend Developer

\- solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 \- experience
building well-structured web applications \- a passion for user-driven
interaction design and delightful user experiences \- excitement about data
visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer

\- At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in
CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction
design/development. \- Someone who is excited and passionate about data
visualization, mobile design, and responsive design and has strong opinions
about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer

\- Strong Linux background \- Experience writing shell and Python scripts \-
Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible experience a
plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
aries1980
Intern Avenue (London, UK) is hiring for Lead Data Scientist Engineer. Full-
time, no remote working for lead roles.

[http://internavenue.workable.com/jobs/40828](http://internavenue.workable.com/jobs/40828)

We are also hiring a full-time Lead UX/Front-End Engineer:

[http://internavenue.workable.com/jobs/40812](http://internavenue.workable.com/jobs/40812)

------
loumf
NYC/REMOTE - NodeJS Dev - Developer Advocate - System Admin

Trello - [https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

About Working At Trello

Private offices. Free, catered lunch. Top-of-the-line benefits.

Born out of Fog Creek Software, Trello was built to be an awesome place to
work. We treat employees like royalty. That means…

* Competitive salary

* Free gym membership

* Comprehensive health insurance plan

* 401(k) retirement plan with matching

* Generous parental leave policy

* Flextime

* Four weeks paid vacation

* All-expense-paid technical conferences

~~~
GVRV
Out of curiosity, how many of people on the Trello team work remotely? How
many are outside the USA?

~~~
loumf
I'm remote. I'm not sure without counting if it's more or less than 50%. Not
many are outside the US, but some are. I believe we require overlap with NYC
afternoons, but I defer to whatever they tell you when you apply.

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) – Mountain View,
California – FULLTIME

We're looking for FULL STACK engineers to help us bring private corporation
ownership tracking into the modern era. We're replacing the dead-tree versions
of stock certificates and option grants with fully electronic versions.

 _Many_ of the other companies listed here are clients of eShares and we're
getting a lot of exciting traction. You may have seen a blog post about a
month ago about broken Cap Tables here on HN [0][1] - that's us!

We're growing rapidly, in terms of customers, revenue, and employees. We
recently raised our Series A investment through Union Square Ventures and
Spark Capital.

\- Python / Django

\- Javascript

\- AWS / dev-ops

\- SQL (PostgreSQL)

Financial background not required!

Contact/Questions?: eric+hn@esharesinc.com

[0] [https://medium.com/@henrysward/broken-cap-tables-
bbf84574a76...](https://medium.com/@henrysward/broken-cap-tables-bbf84574a76a)

[1] [http://avc.com/2015/01/broken-cap-tables/](http://avc.com/2015/01/broken-
cap-tables/)

------
claar
Piestar | Senior Web Developer | Manhattan, KS

We're a bootstrapped startup with positive cashflow selling our SAAS product
to government grant recipients. Looking for employee #1. Our code is primarily
PHP with Laravel, but would also be interested in a senior-level front
end/full stack candidate.

Full position listing at [http://piestar.com/jobs](http://piestar.com/jobs)

------
bwb
We are 100% REMOTE, 120+ people from around the world :)
[http://www.wwwh.com/careers](http://www.wwwh.com/careers)

We are currently looking for Systems Engineer's:
[http://wwwh.theresumator.com/apply/bw83Wq/Senior-Systems-
Adm...](http://wwwh.theresumator.com/apply/bw83Wq/Senior-Systems-
Administrator.html)

------
medovina
Roundtown - [http://roundtown.com](http://roundtown.com) \- Cambridge, MA

We're a 6-person Internet startup. Our site launched last year - it lists
events (festivals, art shows, concerts, plays, everything else) happening all
over the US, Canada, the UK, Ireland, Australia and New Zealand. We have over
100,000 visitors a month and our traffic is growing quickly.

Our goal is to build the most accurate, comprehensive and up-to-date list of
events happening everywhere and to make it available in a way that's fast,
practical and fun, both on the desktop and on mobile devices. We want to be
the first name people think of when they want to know what they can go out and
do.

We are a technology company. Unlike some of our competitors that curate event
lists by hand, we've developed a system that pulls in events continuously from
many different sources online and unifies them into a single event set. It's
far from perfect today, and we need to solve many interesting engineering
challenges to make our event data more complete and accurate and to scale our
system up.

Our web site today is just a first step. We plan to add lots of features that
will make it easier to find great events. These include personalized event
recommendations, social event sharing, notifications when your favorite
bands/artists are coming to town, and more.

Our mobile story today is weak - we have a mobile site but it needs a lot of
work, and we have no apps at all yet. We have a lot to do.

We're looking to add several more software engineers to our friendly and
experienced team to work on all of the above. You should be a proficient,
energetic, creative programmer who's a great communicator and is enthusastic
about joining a fast-moving startup environment. We're using the following
technologies, which you should already know or be able to learn quickly:

Scala \- Play \- Slick \- Postgres \- Angular \- Bootstrap

Knowledge of machine learning, statistics and/or scikit-learn is not required
but would also be a plus. Experience building apps for iOS and/or Android
would be a plus as well.

We're in a cool coworking space right near Central Square. Unlike some
startups, we can offer you a real salary plus early-stage stock options in our
venture.

Sound like a fit? Yeehaw - send your resume to jobs@roundtown.com.

------
Dfrizziola
itBit seeks a Security Engineer New York, NY Full Time

As a security engineer, you will be on the front line of defense against
attacks on the itBit platform. You’ll work closely with the business and
development team to understand and monitor all active and potential threats,
as well as come up with a prompt and comprehensive response to attacks on our
platform. You will spearhead the design, configuration and vulnerability
testing with regards to system and application security. You will update all
relevant stakeholders promptly and communicate to the public through blog
posts and reports. The security engineer will also be responsible for crafting
policy and procedures on corporate employee security awareness and incident
response, contribute to system and application security considerations in
design, configuration, and vulnerability testing.

Full job description and link to apply
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/itbit/jobs/44755](https://boards.greenhouse.io/itbit/jobs/44755)

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack / DevOps

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Apply here: [http://www.orgsync.com/apply](http://www.orgsync.com/apply)

------
naftaliharris
Affirm - San Francisco, CA

Why do banks charge fees on checking accounts, an interest-free loan? Why do
ACH payments like direct deposits take days to clear in an age when
communication is instant? Have you ever read the fine print on a credit card?

At Affirm, we think the consumer finance industry is fundamentally broken.
Banks today offer complicated and expensive financial products with a
multitude of fees and gotchas buried deep in their fine print, a result of
them losing touch with their customers and continuing to use inefficient and
costly infrastructure built with technology from the 1970s.

We at Affirm are using modern technology to re-imagine and re-build core
components of financial infrastructure to enable cheaper, friendlier and more
transparent financial products that improve lives. Our first product, "Buy
With Affirm", enables consumers to finance large purchases and and has been
integrated into over a hundred ecommerce sites.

We are based in downtown San Francisco; founded by Max Levchin (founding CTO
PayPal), Jeff Kaditz (CDO DeNA/ngmoco), and Nathan Gettings (founding CTO of
Palantir); and have raised $45M from Khosla Ventures, Lightspeed Venture
Partners, Nyca Partners, and others.

My team at Affirm is looking hard for data scientists, (but Affirm is also
hiring software engineers, designers, PMs, and others; see the whole list at
[https://www.affirm.com/careers/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/)).

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build production fraud and credit machine learning models. Your models will
decide who we lend to in real time.

\- Conduct ad-hoc data analyses. Your analyses will decide what policies we
adopt, where we expand our business, and who our partners will be.

REQUIREMENTS

\- Deep understanding of and experience with machine learning and data
analysis.

\- Strong programming ability.

BONUS

\- Expert-level Python ability.

\- Advanced statistics knowledge.

\- Experience with fraud or underwriting.

Apply at [https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-scientist/) or email us at
careers@affirm.com.

FULL-TIME, INTERN, VISA, LOCAL, RELOCATION, NO REMOTE

------
timanglade
Realm ([http://realm.io](http://realm.io)) is hiring Android & iOS Engineers,
in SF or REMOTE.

We are a YCombinator company (S11) building a mobile database: a replacement
for SQLite & Core Data. Learn more at
[http://realm.io/jobs](http://realm.io/jobs) or email tim@realm.io if you have
any questions!

------
vmbrasseur
REMOTE or Portland, OR - simple.com/careers

Simple has many positions open across the company: Engineering (front end,
back end, mobile), Ops, Data, Marketing, Product, more. Most of the positions
are able to telecommute. Check out the list:

[https://www.simple.com/careers](https://www.simple.com/careers)

Because we're a bank, we are (alas) only able to hire US citizens.

~~~
dminor
Hey, I applied via your website a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything. Am
I in a queue somewhere?

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Full time,
INTERN/H1B) - [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Our mission is to build great software for farmers.

We use a combination of weather monitoring, agronomic modeling, satellite
imagery, and weather simulation to provide data and insights to those farmers.

    
    
       =================================    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       
       =================================
    

Specifically we are looking for two full time positions which I'll describe
here, though there are roles open across the board which you can check out
using the link at the bottom.

Engineer on the Geospatial team

You will be building out our imagery infrastructure.

You will be building software to pull and index terabytes of images fast and
reliably.

You will help provide high resolution imagery at sub 200ms speed to farmers
that need it. (this is my team)

==================================

Engineer on the Climatology team

You will work with best-in-their-class climate scientists to implement and
productionize their weather models.

Specifically you might work on several interesting projects including weather
data reconstruction to provide more accurate predictions and readings to
farmers who's farms may be spread over several counties.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== Why I love it ======    
       ===========================
    
     – I think Climate is poised to make a huge impact on farming. 
     – I am surrounded by a group of super smart people that care about the work we are doing.
     – I get to tackle challenging problems everyday.
    

I am on the satellite imagery team and I am really excited about the work
we've been doing, I am happy to talk in length about it over email at
skhalsa@climate.com.

If you are interested in the two positions above, please email me directly.
Otherwise apply through this link and you will be put in the pre-screened
pile:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oVwpZfwz&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oVwpZfwz&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

~~~
avyfain
The link seems to be broken.

~~~
ninetax
I have a new link that works!

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oQLFYfwY&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oQLFYfwY&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

Please apply through ^

------
eekfuh
Anonyome.com -
[https://www.anonyome.com/careers.php](https://www.anonyome.com/careers.php)
\- Salt Lake City, Utah Also hiring in the Gold Coast, QLD, Australia

We are hiring interns and full-time engineers. Even marketing people. We are a
"stealth startup" with a healthy amount of funding.

dwilkins[at]anonyome.com if you have questions.

------
laeng
San Francisco, CA LeagueApps (leagueApps.com) is a platform powering
recreational sports leagues & events. We need software engineers well versed
in Java as well as strong SQL skills. If you want to help us improve the world
of recreational sports & work with a small, talented team in SF, send an email
with your resume to bob@leagueapps.com

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS) Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app
development on Android and/or iOS Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)
*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or
official university transcript.

~~~
salemh
I'm going to apply for your "Marketing Specialist" role. Currently doing
Marketing Automation :)

Also a Business Analyst / Jr Data dude currently (reports to VP's for
marketing strategy decision).

[http://www.swww.linkedin.com/in/salemh/](http://www.swww.linkedin.com/in/salemh/)

------
dmortensen
x.ai - NY - Data Engineer

At x.ai, we are building an artificial intelligence powered personal
assistant. The software will schedule meetings for our customers automatically
without subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating
when and where to meet someone. We are looking for a smart, self-motivated,
and enthusiastic individual to join us on the journey in building the
artificial intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a
small team of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

A Data Engineer will:

\- Build, evolve and scale out infrastructure to ingest, process and extract
meaning out of free form text

\- Jump between architecture, implementation, infrastructure management, and
firefighting

\- Design, implement and evolve Natural Language Processing software modules

\- Solve various optimization and constraint problems related to coordinating
people’s schedules and preferences

\- Constantly improve our development processes and tools to reduce friction
from idea to deployment

Ideal Candidate:

\- Build maintainable, well tested and scalable code

\- Experience with building big data processing system

\- Strong statistic background, ideally experience Natural Language Processing
techniques

\- Data modeling and architectural skills

\- BS or MS in Computer Science (or related field)

\- Intellectually curious, collaborative, self-motivated, fast learner that is
comfortable with uncertainties

\- Want to be part of a passionate and collaborative team, looking to make a
mark in the world

\- Bonus: Experience with Scala, AWS, MongoDB and EMR/Hadoop

[https://x.ai/jobs/#data-engineer](https://x.ai/jobs/#data-engineer)

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— underdog.io ——— Soho, NYC ———
[https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io) —————

We’re ([https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io)) looking to make our
first hire, a Lead Software Engineer, in New York City.

Today, we're a curated two-sided marketplace for talent. We help growing
startups hire amazing people across all verticals at a fraction of the cost of
traditional recruiting firms. We started underdog.io because we experienced
the pain of hiring first-hand, having worked at top-notch startups in NYC.

We're currently live in NYC, but we've had serious requests to open in 10
other cities. While the plan is to scale the recruiting piece quickly, the
bigger vision is not as focused on recruiting. We're moving towards building a
defensible network between companies while building candidate-facing tools.

In the interest of full transparency, it's a big job with lots of positives
and negatives.

The Good:

• Traction ([https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644)) after a few months.

• Proven business model - we're making significant money every month. In fact,
we're making enough to pay market rate, and we haven't raised money yet.

• Chance to get common stock in a bootstrapped startup = big upside.

• Full technical autonomy. We've built our internal CMS and tools with
Python/Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, etc. but you're in
charge of choosing the technologies going forward.

• Work out of Founder Collective's (a well-known VC) space in SoHo.

• Work with great freelance designers and advisors.

The Bad:

• Less structure and certainty than a funded startup.

• Only full-time developer until we build an engineering team.

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates and we're not looking to hire
development shops.

Keywords: New York, NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL,
Elastic Search, S3, [https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
dankohn1
Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown New York City).
Looking for junior and senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers. Good pay,
environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency in both
cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers](http://spreemo.com/careers)

------
akashkotadia
encircle.io(Ahmedabad, India). [http://encircle.io/](http://encircle.io/) \-
Full Time - Backend Developer

encircle.io is an exciting technology start-up building platform for connected
things. We are based in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. Our Circlep platform consists of
hardware, software and services which enables you to build next generation
physical-digital hybrid applications which will be installed on real world.

Our journey has begun with the thrilling Beacon technology that fits very well
with our vision of a multifunctional Sense-Connect-Cloud platform. We are
laser focused on development of technology to create hyperlocal contextual
user experience by leveraging micro-location, bluetooth smart and Apple
iBeacon technologies. We’re agile, with an aggressive roadmap. So, We need you
to lead or contribute to development of Cloud infrastructure of our platform.

If you join us, the work will not be work anymore, It’ll be all fun and have a
pride to be part of something big.

You Do :

• Design and implement core backend software components for platform.

• Collaborate with the team to define features for our next generation cloud
platform for connected things.

• Imagine. Implement. Iterate. Improve; Get things done.

• Learn new things and have lots of Fun everyday.

You Have :

• Passion and dare to build something great.

• Proficient with fundamental computer science concepts. (i.e. Algorithms,
Data Structures)

• Worked with Spring framework, Java and relational databases.

• Understands challenges of building high scalable platform API.

• Startup-culture mind state and flexible to work in agile and collaborative
environment.

[http://encircleio.recruiterbox.com](http://encircleio.recruiterbox.com)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Data science / data analysis (using big data tools like hive to analyze an amazing proprietary dataset)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!) in the center of the startup world in San
Francisco. Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies,
more than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur
and startup ambitions. We are also always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
dmortensen
x.ai - NY - Backend Engineer

At x.ai, we are building an artificial intelligence powered personal
assistant. The software will schedule meetings for our customers automatically
without subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating
when and where to meet someone. We are looking for a smart, self-motivated,
and enthusiastic individual to join us on the journey in building the
artificial intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a
small team of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

A Backend Engineer will:

\- Build, evolve and scale out infrastructure to ingest, process and extract
meaning out of free form text

\- Jump between architecture, implementation, infrastructure management, and
firefighting

\- Design and build a system that enables seamless human-machine interactions

\- Solve various optimization and constraint problems related to coordinating
people’s schedules and preferences

\- Integrate with various external APIs

\- Constantly improve our development processes and tools to reduce friction
from idea to deployment

Ideal Candidate:

\- Build maintainable, well tested and scalable code

\- Experience with building big data processing system

\- Data modeling and architectural skills

\- BS or MS in Computer Science (or related field)

\- Intellectually curious, collaborative, self-motivated, fast learner that is
comfortable with uncertainties

\- Want to be part of a passionate and collaborative team, looking to make a
mark in the world

\- Our backend is built in Scala so direct experience will be preferred

\- Bonus: Experience with AWS, MongoDB and EMR/Hadoop

[https://x.ai/jobs/#backend](https://x.ai/jobs/#backend)

------
jchrisa
Couchbase

Everything from core storage, to integrations, testing, mobile database,
evangelism, to sales and marketing.

We are almost too big to be a startup anymore but the problems just keep
getting more interesting.

We have offices worldwide and a fair share of remote workers also.

[http://www.couchbase.com/careers](http://www.couchbase.com/careers)

------
ajalali2
Sensay - Http://Sensay.it On-Demand Anonymous Help

Senior ruby developers with a healthy curiosity about functional programming.
Will match your favorite Bay Area perque. Come on down to LA (you can buy a
house here) Don't care about resumes. Send your GitHub username and a bit
about your values to humans@sensay.it

------
chezmo
eFounders ([http://efounders.co](http://efounders.co)) - Paris, France - Full
Time - Full Stack Developers

We are a startup studio from Paris building innovative B2B SaaS products
([http://efounders.co/companies](http://efounders.co/companies)). For a brand
new project we are currently looking for two talented engineers. We have one
senior and one junior position to fill which will be the first hires on the
project.

The typical tech stack at eFounders: Angular, Node.js, Express, MongoDB, Node-
Webkit

You can find more details and apply via workable here:
[http://efounders.workable.com/jobs/34268](http://efounders.workable.com/jobs/34268)
[http://efounders.workable.com/jobs/34267](http://efounders.workable.com/jobs/34267)

------
darrennix
42Floors - San Francisco - Full Time --
[http://42floors.com](http://42floors.com)

Growth Hacker / SEO

42Floors has complex content generation, SEO, SEM, and link building needs.
We're looking for a jack of many trades to build on our strong existing
foundation while exploring new areas of opportunity.

~~~
kamphey
Would you hire someone who doesn't have a resume but has results?
www.twitter.com/kampheyapproved 700 to 40k+ followers in less than a year.
Currently growing a dozen accounts. Looking for that one big project! -ME

------
hw2015
LeaseWeb www.leaseweb.com \-------- Location: Amsterdam ROLES: (FULL-TIME,VISA
Supported)

\- Team Manager IT Security \- CDN Software Engineer \- Network Software
Developer \- Network Design Engineer \- Network Support Engineer \- Software
Developer (PHP)

[http://ocomcareers.com/](http://ocomcareers.com/)

------
kungfooey
Stratasan - Nashville, TN -
[http://www.stratasan.com/](http://www.stratasan.com/)

Web Developer - full desc at
[https://gist.github.com/briandailey/483be5117d1afe4dd0e5](https://gist.github.com/briandailey/483be5117d1afe4dd0e5)

No remote, alas.

------
sparkman55
RINSE - www.rinse.com - Design District, San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past year, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions, and have hired a
significant portion of our team via Hacker News.

FOUR positions:

    
    
      1) Software Engineer
      2) Special Operations Associate
      3) Customer Service Specialist
      4) Business Development Manager
    

Rinse is hiring Software Engineers to develop our functionality across the
stack. We have hybrid mobile apps for both Android and iOS for our customers
AND our drivers. We also have sophisticated web-based tools for our customer
service team, internal operations staff, and vendors. Laundry is a
surprisingly-complex logistical process, and so our customer-facing software
is just the tip of the iceberg. We're solving problems like the Traveling
Salesman and image classification, too. Our tech stack is approximately HTML5
/ Backbone.js / Django / Python / Postgres / Heroku / Ubuntu, but we're a tiny
tech team, so any newcomer will be able to shape architecture.

We're also hiring for a "Special Operations Associate" which is someone who
may not have unique technical ability, but who has great aptitude and a
willingness to work hard to improve our business. Analytical capability and
attention to detail are important skills for this person. Bonus points for
someone with an Industrial Engineering or Process Engineering background. This
position is great for an ambitious analytical mind looking to join a "rocket
ship" startup. Obviously, this position presents a significant growth
opportunity.

Rinse has excellent customer service, and we'd like to continue improving it
with a Customer Service Specialist. This individual will lead a team of
customer service associates, while enjoying close support from our technology
and operations teams. The ideal candidate will have managed customer service
in a consumer-focused startup environment.

Finally, Rinse is looking for a Business Development Manager to "hustle" and
cement new business relationships as we grow. If you like going out and
meeting small business owners, this is your gig!

Any applicant who we interview will receive $25 in free Rinse credit... If you
live in San Francisco, give us a try!

Interested? I'd be happy to answer any questions at sam (at) rinse.com.

------
chowes
Scratch - Cambridge, MA - Software Engineer

Job description: [http://grnh.se/dy8wb3](http://grnh.se/dy8wb3)

Summary: 2nd FTE hire. "Full stack", Angular front end, NodeJS / Firebase
backend. Mobile in near future.

Apply and mention HN or email me personally (chris[at]tryscratch.com)

------
arielm
appFigures is looking for a full time javascript (AngularJS) developer in New
York City.

appFigures is the leading app store analytics and intelligence platform
focusing on helping app developers make data-driven decisions instead of
flying blind.

My co founder (and brother) and I started the company to make great analytics
affordable and accessible to developers of all sizes, from indie to Fortune
500.

We've been around for almost 6 years and are completely self funded,
profitable, and growing.

If you like the idea of helping fellow devs and want to make big data easy to
visualize and understand appFigures is the place to be.

[https://appfigures.com/jobs#javascript-
developer](https://appfigures.com/jobs#javascript-developer)

P.S. - we're also looking for data scientists, back end developers, and sales
reps.

------
sophiestrap
Cincinnati, Ohio | Backend Developer | Strap
[https://angel.co/strap/jobs/43782-backend-developer-
cincinna...](https://angel.co/strap/jobs/43782-backend-developer-cincinnati)

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a Backend Developer to join our growing team
in Cincinnati, Ohio’s historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The Backend
Developer has 2+ years of experience developing scalable and secure solutions
on the server side using Node.js and MongoDB. Experience with Python and
MapReduce is a plus. You’ll be responsible for developing a wide variety of
APIs to support all of our web and mobile-based products. Experience with
OAuth workflows is strongly desired. You’ll work closely with our CTO to
ensure that your logic and architecture decisions support the wider mission of
the Strap family of products. At Strap, we follow a fairly rigorous agile
development process. You are expected to communicate your progress “stand-up”
style daily while maintaining your work in feature branches with frequent
commits. The goal is not to add meaningless processes to your plate; rather,
we believe that communication and transparency are two extremely important
factors in a successful development team. All employees are expected to also
be evangelists for Strap, so you’ll spend 10-15% of your week (NTE 6 hours)
being extroverted in some form. Examples include blogging, spending time on
Stack Overflow answering questions, or contributing to open source projects.
These activities may or may not be directly related to content marketing, but
being in the community as a representative of Strap helps our street cred
tremendously. You may be asked to travel periodically for conferences,
hackathons, or other professional engagements. Travel is not expected to
exceed 10% annually.

SKILLS: Python, Javascript, MongoDB, Node.js, Mapreduce, Amazon Web Services,
Security, OAuth

------
lees
DRW Trading - Chicago - Full Time - [http://drw.com/](http://drw.com/)

Software Engineers of all stripes.

DRW is a privately held proprietary trading firm. Looking for developers to do
C++, Java, Python, Clojure, and Ruby. Good pay, good benefits, good culture.

------
jseriff
Austin, TX - QA Engineer

We are a small group tackling the big problems of communication in the
commercial insurance space. Looking for a QA Engineer to integrate with our
development team and help build out our manual and automated testing process.

If interested, contact jason.seriff at evsr dot com

------
d0m
ListRunner - San Francisco -
[http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com)

Looking for a mobile (android/ios) lead engineer.

If you want to work with an exceptional team on a hard and meaningful
healthcare problem, contact me at phzbox @ gmail.

------
akh
RightScale - Santa Barbara - Full time

We're hiring for the following positions: UX Designer, Software Security
Engineer, Software Engineer, Production Support Engineer

See [http://www.rightscale.com/jobs](http://www.rightscale.com/jobs) for more
info.

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva - San Francisco, CA - Full time Various software engineering positions.
Come change the world through lending to others to alleviate poverty.

[http://www.kiva.org/careers](http://www.kiva.org/careers) (or feel free to
contact me)

~~~
trakpantz
Are you looking for locals, or willing to sponsor visas or remote work?

------
joshuakarjala
[http://sonofatailor.com](http://sonofatailor.com)

Son of a Tailor is the world’s first online T-shirt tailor. We have recently
received our first large investment and are experiencing great international
growth and interest from the most influential international lifestyle media.
Exciting days lay ahead.

Son of a Tailor’s vision is simple but ambitious: to be the best T-shirt maker
in the world. We want to achieve this by making T-Shirts that are made to our
customer’s specific measurements, one by one.

We launched our current web shop Oct 2014 and it has been well received by
customers and media. But our ambitions stretch much further.

We are not like traditional clothing companies, and we are not aiming to be.
In the spirit of a truly personal relationship with the end user, our business
does not rely on mass production to achieve profit. It relies instead on the
personal connection and continuing relationship customers have with our
product. A connection that we want to establish by making something unique for
them.

Your greatest responsibility as our CTO, will be to deliver a world class user
experience to our customers and enable us to stand out as a truly unique
brand. You will also take the lead on designing and building a solid
operational foundation which will enable Son of a Tailor to continue it’s
growth. Your daily work will be in close co-operation with the rest of the
leadership team.

 _Responsibilities_

\- Deliver a world class user experience to our customers

\- Take the lead on developing a strong technical framework and foundation

\- A key player in ramping up and building our tech team

 _REQUIREMENTS_

\- Experience with building high quality webshops

\- Strong understanding of what a commercial brand needs for high quality user
experience

\- Ability to produce first class work at all ends of the stack

\- Experience in setting up analytics that deliver actionable insights about
customer flow, product portfolio, pricing etc.

\- A desire to innovate within your field and challenge the status quo

\- Experience with creating new online concepts from the ground Interest in
branding and lifestyle products

 _apply here_

[http://son-of-a-tailor-1.workable.com/jobs/36576](http://son-of-a-
tailor-1.workable.com/jobs/36576)

------
lisimia
360pi [http://www.360pi.com](http://www.360pi.com) Ottawa, Canada (Full time)

looking for junior developers and devops

apply (on bottom of page):
[http://360pi.com/careers/](http://360pi.com/careers/)

------
mikeearley2001
Cuff (www.cuff.io) - San Francisco - Full-time - Android Lead Engineer

Cuff is leading a fashion revolution in wearable technology, creating first-
of-its-kind assortment of fashion wearables: smart-technology accessories that
people will actually want to wear. We partner with leading fashion companies
to provide hardware and software for stylish smart jewelry. We are well-funded
by top tier investors including NEA, Tandem Capital and Tugboat Ventures.
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/06/cuff-raises-5-million-
serie...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/06/cuff-raises-5-million-series-a-and-
partners-with-richline-to-bring-smart-jewelry-to-the-mainstream/)).

We are looking for an Android Lead Engineer to join our team as employee #4.
It’s an exciting time to come aboard -- you’ll have the opportunity to build
and shape the engineering team from scratch. You’ll also work cross-
functionally with the Product and Design teams on shared goals, while taking
action and assuming responsibility for implementation decisions.

Responsibilities:

\- Architect and implement our mobile experience \- Keen user-centric focus
when developing our UI & UX \- Work very closely with our
Product/Design/Server/Hardware teams \- Thrive in a fast-paced startup
environment \- Help us grow our team \- Laugh and enjoy yourself

Qualifications

\- Intimate understanding of Java \- Experience with Agile Development and
Version Control Systems \- Passion for best practices and design patterns \-
Comfortable in collaborative environments

Pluses

\- Worked with Bluetooth - low energy \- Appreciation for unit tests and
functional tests

We offer a competitive salary, best equity in the Silicon Valley and a killer
benefits package.

If you are interested in hearing more about this position, please get in touch
with us at: jobs@cuff.io

------
peterwwillis
Job posters: there is something like 300 advertised threads currently. Please
list the names of the positions you have open and not just your jobs URL, so
candidates can do a text search for position titles. Providing names of tools
used will also help.

Thanks

------
Crosslend
FinTech Startup still in the stealth mode -- Berlin -- Fulltime

Senior Frontend Developer (m/f)

Your opportunity:

-We are a Berlin-based, FinTech start-up. For the time being, we are in stealth mode. You will learn about us once we start talking.

-Team of more than 20 professionals from more than 10 nationalities, our working language is English;

-Operating in 4 european markets;

-Entrepreneurial working experience in a fast moving international environment;

-Beautiful office in the heart of Berlin at Hackescher Markt.

-You will get the opportunity to work in an innovative, high-speed and exciting start-up in the heart of Berlin with a young and international team.

-You will have the chance to interact with the CTO, CEO, CMO, the Internal and External Development team, Product Managers and the Head of Operations in order to build and integrate Saas/Cloud based Customer Care solutions.

Your Role:

-Reporting to the CTO the duties and responsibilities of the Senior Frontend Developer that include:

-Co-working with other software developers, business analysts, software architects and IT professionals to implement inhouse CRM solutions;

-Developing and maintaining a platform roadmap;

-Customizing the system in order to meet the business needs of the company;

-Integrating existing systems and services into the CRM architecture;

-Assisting with deployment and provisioning activities.

Your profile:

Requirements:

-HTML5 and CSS3

-AngularJS

-Cross-browser optimizations

-Experience with modern javascript libraries and frameworks

-Knowledge of javascript templating languages

-Experience with modern tools such as grunt, gulp, yeoman, npm, bower

-Experience with LESS, SASS, Stylus, jade and similar

-Experience with Git VCS

-Integrational and unit-testing of front-end applications

-Experience building single-page applications

-English fluent, German is a plus

Sounds like you? Send your updated CV to fintechjob@gmail.com .

This position is available immediately.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

------
synthetic
Synthetic Genomics, Inc. | La Jolla, CA

We are currently seeking:

-Bioinformatics Scientists

-Senior Software Engineers

-Systems Administrator, Linux

-Senior Systems Administrator

-IT Operations Manager

Visit:
[http://www.syntheticgenomics.com/careers](http://www.syntheticgenomics.com/careers)
and apply directly online

------
genghisjahn
DramaFever is hiring, Go, Python(Django), Android, iOS! Remote hire's possible
(we have several already).

[http://www.dramafever.com/company/careers.html](http://www.dramafever.com/company/careers.html)

------
merinid
Enigma.io / New York / Full time: Frontend, Backend, Design, Data Science

Come build the next generation of semantic data with us.
[https://jobs.lever.co/enigma/](https://jobs.lever.co/enigma/)

------
mikeearley2001
Cuff (www.cuff.io) - San Francisco - Full-time - iOS Lead Engineer

Cuff is leading a fashion revolution in wearable technology, creating first-
of-its-kind assortment of fashion wearables: smart-technology accessories that
people will actually want to wear. We partner with leading fashion companies
to provide hardware and software for stylish smart jewelry. We are well-funded
by top tier investors including NEA, Tandem Capital and Tugboat Ventures.
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/06/cuff-raises-5-million-
serie...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/06/cuff-raises-5-million-series-a-and-
partners-with-richline-to-bring-smart-jewelry-to-the-mainstream/)).

We are looking for an iOS Lead Engineer to join our team as employee #4. It’s
an exciting time to come aboard -- you’ll have the opportunity to build and
shape the engineering team from scratch. You’ll also work cross-functionally
with the Product and Design teams on shared goals, while taking action and
assuming responsibility for implementation decisions.

Responsibilities:

\- Architect and implement our mobile experience \- Keen user-centric focus
when developing our UI & UX \- Work very closely with our
Product/Design/Server/Hardware teams \- Thrive in a fast-paced startup
environment \- Help us grow our team \- Laugh and enjoy yourself

Qualifications

\- Intimate understanding of Objective-C/Cocoa \- Experience with RESTful APIs
\- Adept with Interface Builder and AutoLayout \- Experience with Agile
Development and Version Control Systems \- Passion for best practices and
design patterns \- Comfortable in collaborative environments \- Bonus: Worked
with Bluetooth - low energy \- Bonus: Appreciation for unit tests and
functional tests

We offer a competitive salary, best equity in the Silicon Valley and a killer
benefits package.

If you are interested in hearing more about this position, please get in touch
with us at: jobs@cuff.io

------
andreroman55
C#/.NET Developer (Contact) - Cognitive Medical Systems - San Diego, CA
www.cognitivemedicalsystems.com

Must be legally authorized to work for any employer in the United States
without sponsorship.

Develop solutions in C#/.Net, collaborating on all phases of the systems
development life-cycle (SDLC) with a focus on the application design,
development, and implementation phases. Deploy solutions to a controlled and
externally hosted SharePoint 2010 environment.

Responsibilities:

• Design, develop, and implement software packages for a custom SharePoint
2010 Web application using C#/.Net and associated tools. • Troubleshoot, debug
and implement software code to resolve issues found within the .Net
application

Qualifications:

• BS degree • 4 years of experience developing C# applications • 2 years of
experience with SQL Server 2008 • 1-2 years of SharePoint 2010 application
support experience • Must be a US Citizen or permanent resident of the USA •
Expert knowledge of software development life cycle and Agile methodologies •
Proficient with Visual Studio • SharePoint 2010 installation and set up
experience a plus

As an emerging concept-engineering company, Cognitive Medical Systems is
making its mark in both the software and healthcare communities in San Diego
and the United States. This local and national recognition has increased our
growth potential and we are welcoming talented individuals to join our team.
We need new team members who can help us reach our goal of improving the
quality of healthcare that produces impactful Clinical Decision Support
systems. Our high quality engineering solutions are positively impacting
legacy healthcare systems and integrating them with contemporary technologies
so that patients and physicians alike are presented with the best healthcare
delivery options available. Cognitive needs individuals with the right skill
and knowledge set to help us continue our growth and mission of positively
impacting the world of healthcare.

We offer a competitive compensation / benefits package and the opportunity to
earn equity through incentive stock options.

Please send resume to careers AT cognitivemedicine.com with C#/.NET Developer
in the subject line.

Cognitive Medical Systems is an Equal Employment Opportunity (EEO) employer
and welcomes all qualified applicants. Applicants will receive fair and
impartial consideration without regard to race, sex, color, religion, national
origin, age, disability, veteran status, genetic data, or religion or other
legally protected.

------
mikeearley2001
Cuff (www.cuff.io) - San Francisco - Full-time - Full-stack Backend Lead
Engineer

Cuff is leading a fashion revolution in wearable technology, creating first-
of-its-kind assortment of fashion wearables: smart-technology accessories that
people will actually want to wear. We partner with leading fashion companies
to provide hardware and software for stylish smart jewelry. We are well-funded
by top tier investors including NEA, Tandem Capital and Tugboat Ventures.
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/06/cuff-raises-5-million-
serie...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/06/cuff-raises-5-million-series-a-and-
partners-with-richline-to-bring-smart-jewelry-to-the-mainstream/)).

We are looking for a Full-stack Backend Lead Engineer to join our team as
employee #4. It’s an exciting time to come aboard -- you’ll have the
opportunity to build and shape the engineering team from scratch. You’ll also
work cross-functionally with the Product and Design teams on shared goals,
while taking action and assuming responsibility for implementation decisions.

Responsibilities:

\- Architect and implement our server-side components \- Scaling up our API
and supporting both iOS and Android devices \- Manage and deploy our
e-commerce marketplace \- Work very closely with our Product/Mobile/Hardware
teams \- Thrive in a fast-paced startup environment \- Help us grow our team
\- Laugh and enjoy yourself

Qualifications

\- Intimate understanding of Server Architecture and RESTful systems \-
Experience with Agile Development and Version Control Systems \- Passion for
best practices and design patterns \- Comfortable in collaborative
environments

Pluses

\- Comfortable with early-stage devops and deployment \- Appreciation for unit
tests and functional tests

We offer a competitive salary, best equity in the Silicon Valley and a killer
benefits package.

If you are interested in hearing more about this position, please get in touch
with us at: jobs@cuff.io

------
rasengan
London Trust Media, Inc.

\- Hiring 5 or more Ruby on Rails Developers

\- Hiring 1 or more DevOps Engineers

We pay very competitively and one of the perks is VIP at our night club in Los
Angeles (one of the major night clubs).

jobs AT privatinternetaccess.com

\- Please send resume and github at minimum

Cheers, rasengan

~~~
Estragon
Be careful with these guys. They instruct people to use weak crypto with their
privacy service.

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-
support/#...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-
support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer)

(RSA key for the certificate you end up installing is 1024 bits.)

~~~
rasengan
That's a false statement:

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/vpn-
encryption](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/vpn-encryption)

~~~
Estragon
The instructions in the link I gave very clearly result in a certificate using
1024-bit RSA. Anyone can download the installer or openvpn.zip from there and
check for themselves.

    
    
      % wget https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/openvpn/openvpn.zip
      % unzip openvpn.zip
      % openssl x509 -in ca.crt -text -noout | grep Public.*Key
            Subject Public Key Info:
                Public Key Algorithm: rsaEncryption
                    Public-Key: (1024 bit)
    

The vpn-encryption page you linked only compounds the problem, because it
gives people a false impression that you actually _are_ providing acceptably
strong crypto.

~~~
rasengan
You're giving instructions from our 'alternate' installation method
information.

Thank you and have a great day.

~~~
Estragon
Those are the only installation instructions for linux. Plus, it doesn't
really matter that they're "alternate" if they're bad and PIA knows it (there
have been multiple complaints about this on the PIA forum.)

~~~
rasengan
We have a client for linux as well.

~~~
Estragon
That would only be relevant if you instructed people to use it instead of
instructing them to use weak crypto.

------
MitraCapital
Software Engineer for Hedge Fund (Boston, MA)

Mitra Capital LLC is a Boston-based long-short hedge fund seeking a versatile
and talented programmer to join our small, entrepreneurial team. As a member
of the Mitra Capital team, you will work with intellectually curious and
driven colleagues who utilize our proprietary and proven methodology to
analyze the public remarks of company management teams to find opportunities
where our analysis reveals that management’s expectations regarding upcoming
quarterly results are sharply at odds with market consensus. The firm’s
analysis framework has its roots in the Central Intelligence Agency.

In the Software Engineer role, you will be challenged to create innovative
technology solutions at the intersection of language analysis, data-driven
insights and logic-based workflow. The Software Engineer’s core
responsibilities will involve building tools that drive the systems underlying
the firm’s research process, including advancing the firm’s text mining and
machine learning platform. The position reports to our experienced Chief Data
Scientist and offers a high rate of learning on a diverse range of projects
and the opportunity to quickly have direct impact upon the organization.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Software Engineer must be
comfortable working in an agile development environment with high expectations
for rapid delivery of prototypes, changing requirements, and direct feedback
from the internal business customer.

* Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

* Hands-on experience coding in Python or other advanced programming languages is required for this role, as is experience working with large datasets using SQL. Experience with Java, R, PHP, Perl and/or Unix is an advantage.

* We are looking for candidates with 0 - 4 years’ experience and a quantitative background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering, Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
sophiestrap
Cincinnati, Ohio | Business Development | Strap
[https://angel.co/strap/jobs/49370-business-development-
cinci...](https://angel.co/strap/jobs/49370-business-development-cincinnati)
DESCRIPTION Initiates, maintains and expands relationships with strategically
important large customers. Represents the entire range of company products and
services to customers, while leading the customer account planning cycle and
ensuring customers’ needs and expectations are met by the company.
Compensation package will be a combination of base salary (with benefits) +
commission + equity. SKILLS Business Development, Sales, Sales Strategy and
Management, Sales and Marketing

------
ryanmclaughlin
Decision Lens - [http://decisionlens.com](http://decisionlens.com)

Sr. DevOps Engineer

Arlington, Virginia, possibly REMOTE

[http://goo.gl/IoC3ep](http://goo.gl/IoC3ep)

------
mattl
Creative Commons --
[https://creativecommons.org/opportunities#software](https://creativecommons.org/opportunities#software)

Work remote anywhere in the US or Canada.

------
cmccarrick
iMatchative - San Francisco

We are looking for full stack Python and Java developers, Data Engineers &
Data Scientists, Elastic Search Experts, Angular Experts and more.

Help us build a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based network that uses
innovative algorithms, behavioral AND traditional financial statistics and
analysis, to help investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments.

Find and apply for jobs here:
[http://imatchative.com/careers/](http://imatchative.com/careers/)

~~~
tiwariayush
Hi, my expertise in web crawling matches with your requirements and I am find
your work interesting. Are you taking interns? I have send query on your info
mail.

------
martndemus
Fabriquartz - Arnhem - The Netherlands - Junior Web Developers

We are a startup working on an planning tool built with Ember.JS and Ruby on
Rails.

Interested or for more info write to marten.schilstra[at]fabriquartz.com

------
justignore
CommercialTribe - Midlevel Javascript, Lead Frontend, QA:
[http://www.commercialtribe.com/careers](http://www.commercialtribe.com/careers)

------
cozuya
My company in Minneapolis Minnesota is looking for a new senior front-end/UI
web developer - HTML CSS JS jQuery. Reply with an email address if you'd like
to hear more.

------
sophiestrap
Cincinnati, Ohio | Business Development | Strap
[https://angel.co/strap/jobs/50098-business-development-
san-f...](https://angel.co/strap/jobs/50098-business-development-san-
francisco)

DESCRIPTION:

Initiates, maintains and expands relationships with strategically important
large customers. Represents the entire range of company products and services
to customers, while leading the customer account planning cycle and ensuring
customers’ needs and expectations are met by the company. Compensation package
will be a combination of base salary (with benefits) + commission + equity.

SKILLS:

Business Development, Sales Strategy and Management, Sales and Marketing

------
xexers
AVG technologies in Ottawa, Canada

[http://avg.hrdept.cz/listing.php](http://avg.hrdept.cz/listing.php)

------
lipsmack
Football Radar - London, UK

Football Radar is a young, profitable company which does advanced statistical
analysis of football. We are amongst the best in the world at what we do, and
need more experienced engineers to help us grow our modelling and trading
platforms.

====================

Senior PHP Engineer:

====================

[http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-44681-senior-php-
software-...](http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-44681-senior-php-software-..).

We're looking for an engineer who can write structured, testable code for our
web applications. You should have experience of object-oriented programming in
PHP and one other language. Ideally you'll have some experience of working
with MVC frameworks and especially Symfony2 components.

Some of the technologies we use:

\- Symfony2, Doctrine

\- MySQL, MongoDB, Redis

\- Vagrant, Ansible

\- Amazon EC2

===============

Scala Engineer:

===============

[http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-scala-software-
engin...](http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-scala-software-engin..).

We’re looking for an experienced programmer to help us build real-time trading
software, work with large datasets and do complex statistical modelling. The
main language we use for our real-time and modelling systems is Scala, but we
use Python and PHP too. We expect you to have some experience with Scala and
also not being afraid of working with other languages.

====================

JavaScript Engineer:

====================

[http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-
engineer](http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engineer)

We are looking for a seasoned JavaScript Developer to help us deliver highly
effective, maintainable user interfaces. The ideal candidate will have
experience working with rich user interfaces and single-page applications. We
are scaling up our business operations, and we need someone who can create
powerful interfaces that help us grow.

Some of our JS stack:

\- React, Immutable-js

\- Realtime technologies (WebSockets, socket.io, etc.)

\- Node.js, npm, CommonJS (Browserify, webpack)

\- Nodeunit, Jest, Mocha, PhantomJS

\- Reactive programming (RxJS, Bacon.js)

------
godzillabrennus
VisuHire - Chicago - www.visuhire.com

We are looking for senior Django Python engineers.

If interested please email careers@visuhire.com

------
hurdleress
ShareProgress hiring Backend Developer (SF, REMOTE)
[http://shareprogress.org](http://shareprogress.org)

If you're a developer looking for an opportunity to work on progressive causes
you care about...

At ShareProgress, our mission is to help progressive organizations achieve
success through the use of data and technology. Innovations in these fields
have made it possible to organize and campaign more effectively than ever
before, but most groups don't have the knowledge or ability to take advantage
of these advances. We help organizations like Greenpeace, Sierra Club, CREDO,
Compassion & Choices, AFL harness these innovations for their work.

For us, progressive means more than just the political left. It describes any
organization working to help and protect the less fortunate amongst us or to
make life better for the population at large: improving our cities, protecting
our environment, encouraging civic engagement, fighting for economic justice,
and providing training and opportunities for those who haven't traditionally
had access to them. Our primary focus is on nonprofit organizations, but we
consider any company with an inherent social good mission to be progressive as
well.

How We Achieve Our Mission:

\- Enable progressive organizations to run more data-driven and tech-savvy
programs \- Build a stronger, more diverse progressive technology community \-
Grow ShareProgress into an institution that can directly support further
innovation in the progressive space

This role is full-time. Preference for the position will be given to
candidates in San Francisco, but REMOTE work (including from outside the US)
is a possibility.

Your Job:

\- Scoping out, developing, and validating new features for the ShareProgress
web tools

\- Researching and making recommendations on third-party tech services to use
with the platform, when appropriate

\- Keeping an eye on scalability for all new development with the
ShareProgress codebase

\- Coordinating with the larger ShareProgress team on projects related to
platform development

Experience with:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Test-Driven Development using RSpec

\- Developing scalable web applications (to handle hundreds of millions of
records)

\- PostgreSQL and Heroku

Benefits:

\- Health/dental/vision insurance

\- Stock options

\- Team outings around SF

To apply or learn more, send your résumé to jobs@shareprogress.org.

------
courtewing
Senior Frontend Engineer - REMOTE (UTC to UTC-8), San Francisco, Portland,
Dublin

We're one of the oldest PaaS's out there, with support for PHP/Ruby/node.js on
AWS. As a Frontend Engineer, you'll be working on our brand new UI - a single-
page angular.js app.

The UI is served up by a lightweight node.js server that proxies to our core
ruby api. We unit test with jasmine, and run our end-to-end tests in
protractor. Through our "eybot" on slackhq, we deploy green CI builds to
production multiple times a day.

The frontend engineering team at Engine Yard consists of 3 UI designers and 4
engineers (including myself). We're spread out across 8 timezones (Dublin
through San Francisco), so experience working in a distributed team is key.

You will:

    
    
        * Write modern JavaScript for modern browsers
        * Have a significant influence on the UI architecture
        * Work with smart people every day
        * Be an integral part of a new era in an established startup
        

You might:

    
    
        * Rewrite our trial experience so it doesn't suck as much
        * Build support for customers to deploy docker containers
        * Convert the UI to CommonJS modules via browserify
        * Create near-realtime visualizations for server monitoring
        * Integrate 6to5 into our build system so we can use ES6
        * Learn to homebrew, or at least talk about how you want to
    

You'll get:

    
    
        * Competitive salary
        * Full medical, dental and vision benefits
        * 25 paid days off per year (15 PTO, 2 floating, 8 holidays)
        * 401(k)
        * We take care of your phone bill
        * Paid travel to conferences
        * Top of the line Macbook Pro
    

Must haves (seriously, these are essential filters):

    
    
        * A string of successful projects and/or positions in your wake
        * Significant experience building complex client-side applications in
          JavaScript, preferably with angular.js
        * Experience working in a distributed team
        * An impulse to write tests for everything you build, sometimes before you
          build it
        * A fantastic sense of sarcasm
        * Ability to travel occasionally (at least once or twice a year)
        * Somewhere between UTC and UTC-8
    

Great to have:

    
    
        * Somewhere between UTC-5 and UTC-8
        * Thorough understanding of git
        * Experience building REST apis
        * Experience with multiple languages (and an understanding of their tradeoffs)
        * Experience with agile development
        * Previously worked at a startup
    

If you're interested and meet all the "must haves", shoot me an email at
cewing@engineyard.com

------
erydo
Preo Mobile Ordering - New York, NY - Front End or Full Stack Engineer - Full-
Time

[https://getpreo.com](https://getpreo.com)

Preo has built the most advanced mobile ordering app and venue integration in
the world: Order and pay for food and drinks from your phone, get an alert
when it's ready, and never deal with a tab again. You never have to flag down
the bartender at club or the hotdog guy at the game.

We're starting to work with some Large-with-a-capital-L partners to expand,
and we want you to be a part of that.

Join a small but incredibly talented team doing native iOS and Android
development, web interfaces, server-side integration, and developing and
producing our own electronics and hardware. Yep, you read the last part right.
Our product is freaking cool and works like a dream.

The engineers you'll be joining used to make military drones (if you've seen
The Interview, our code's on that). This weekend the whole team took a break
and made a 48-hour iPhone and Android game just for fun: Look for "Space
Dozer: Moon Plow" in the app stores soon ;)

Our apps are native (Objective-C, Swift, Java). Our backend is primarily
python (with Flask, Postgres, AWS, etc.). Our API is RESTful. We use git and
GitHub religiously; we contribute upstream. Our web interfaces are simple
right now (HTML/CSS/JavaScript + jQuery) but are going to focus more on those
soon: want to help? Have you used Angular/Ember/REACT/…?

We would love either an incredibly talented generalist who, like us, can jump
in and get things done (and done right) in a myriad of domains; or an
enthusiastic front-end developer who _loves_ making native and web
applications work well. You'll be working with world-class designers and
you'll be working on a product that changes how you and others do real things
in real life. Seriously, it's rewarding to go somewhere and get to use your
own product; especially this one.

We prefer on-site (Manhattan) at least part of the time. You can find more
info in our listings on AngelList etc.

Reach me directly at robert+hn@getpreo.com and check out our website[0], an
app walkthrough[1], and a video from a recent convention[2]

Robert (CTO+Co-Founder) Preo

[0] [https://getpreo.com](https://getpreo.com)

[1] [https://vimeo.com/preo/user-experience](https://vimeo.com/preo/user-
experience)

[2] [https://vimeo.com/preo/bizbash-2014](https://vimeo.com/preo/bizbash-2014)

------
jdelic
LaterPay in Munich, Germany is hiring in Europe or elsewhere (REMOTE work is
possible and daily routine in our company)

LaterPay is building a HTTPS/JSON/REST API-driven MicroPayment provider. We're
VC-financed and are currently a small team of 16 people, working in the EU.

We are searching for operations engineers and developers. Your progress at
Laterpay will be evaluated based on fulfilling your duties, quality of work
and great communication. In a distributed working environment - communication
is the absolute key to success, so as a distributed company with employees all
over the world, we require you to speak and write English fluently and we
would like you to have the legal right to work in the EU. That can be worked
around, but it makes things easier.

Things we're interested in for all of these positions:

• Open Source contributions.

• Ability to work independently with minimal direction.

• Knowledge of Git and ability to integrate with deployment strategies.
Knowing Git Flow is also a plus.

• Be an awesome person or have awesome person skills :). We are actively
looking to diversivy our team.

• Solid understanding of networking and security concepts.

• University or post-secondary degree is an asset.

If you're interested in any of the roles described below, please write to
jobs@laterpay.net.

=== Python Developer ================

Joining our team of Python developers you will work with Django, gunicorn,
Django-Rest-Framework, Celery and Cassandra/Riak, PostgreSQL, Redis and
multiple REST backend services that we connect to.

Skills we're looking for:

• Experience with the technologies mentioned above.

• A good understanding of lightweight services.

• An interest in scalable architectures

• A good understanding of parallel processing architectures

• Having some general knowledge about accounting can't hurt :)

=== Front-end developer ===================

Working on our front-end entails working with JavaScript based application
infrastructure. We are looking to roll out a React based single-page
JavaScript application as the base of our new front-end. This will need to be
optimized for different screen sizes and use cases and many different
languages and more.

Skills we're looking for: • Experience with React • Experience with single-
page apps on different devices • Good CSS skills • A good understanding of
automated testing frameworks

=== Operations Engineer ===================

After joining the operations team at Laterpay, you will often work
independently to help take our current automated infrastructure to the cloud.
Your responsibilities would involve a very proactive approach to successfully
planning, building and maintaining our platform into the future. (
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2011-01-07](http://dilbert.com/strip/2011-01-07) )

Here at Laterpay we believe that work is about doing something you enjoy and
that it should be self motivating :). This is a hands-on position where you
will lead by example, overlook project and architecture decisions and help
others build the next big thing.

You will implement best practises in security, manage operations and implement
seamless upgrades with the team.

Skills we're looking for:

• Demonstrated previous responsibility for maintaining high-availability
systems

• Experience writing Puppet manifests and deploying them in a masterless and
mastered environment

• Demonstrated use of AWS EC2, S3, RDS, VPC and related services

• Know-how of Service Discovery tools such as Consul

• A penchant for multitasking when needed

• Experience with optimizing a kernel, web server and implementing caching.

• Capacity and forecast planning

• Deep knowledge of SELinux

• An interest in or experience with Docker/LXC

• Good understanding of 12factor apps

Qualifications that are a plus:

• 5+ years building or managing scalable production infrastructure

• 5+ years using or administering Linux-based systems

• 1+ years using Amazon AWS in production

• 1+ years history with configuration management tools (puppet)

PS: You might have seen another posting from us in October 2014. Unfortunately
we weren't able to continue that hiring round, because of a big influx of
customers. If you applied back then and didn't get a reply, feel free to write
again. We're very sorry about that.

------
z1g1
Amazon Web Services security team is hiring.

Locations: Seattle WA, North Virginia, Dublin Ireland (EU), Sydney Australia

We're looking for security-minded engineers at various skill levels. Our
positions range from support engineers (who we expect to have a good technical
depth, but not necessarily a security focus) to principal engineer (capable of
running a security campaign across 100s of thousands of servers and 10s of
thousands of employees.

[edit: linebreaks] Key focus areas include:

\- Recognize, adopt, utilize and teach best practices in security engineering:
secure development, cryptography, network security, security operations,
systems security, policy, and incident response.

\- Collaborate to ensure that decisions are based on the merit of the
proposal, not the proposer. When none of the proposals is the obvious winner,
you are still decisive, able to disagree and commit to the team’s decision

\- Demonstrate high capacity and tolerance for extreme context switching and
interruptions while remaining productive and effective

\- Participate in efforts to promote security throughout the Company and build
good working relationships within the team and with others across Amazon

\- Partner with teams throughout the Company to develop pragmatic solutions
that achieve business requirements while maintaining an acceptable level of
risk

\- Solve problems at their root, stepping back to understand the broader
context

\- Maintain an understanding of the Internet threat environment and how it
affects the company

\- Find and fix flaws in existing company systems and sites

\- Leverage current state of network and application security tools and how
they can benefit the company

\- Maintain knowledge and skills required to keep up with the rapidly changing
threat landscape

\- Participate in efforts that create and improve the company’s security
policies

\- Work under extended, extreme pressure, handle situations calmly and lead
incident response teams effectively

\- Proactively support knowledge sharing within the team and across the
company

\- Help recruit the very best people for Amazon through active participation
in the overall recruiting process

\- Large-scale security engineering Cloud security experience is obviously a
plus, but not a firm requirement. Listings are available here:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords=%22aws-
security-na%22&category=*&location=*&x=-1575&y=-166) Or PM me and I can
provide a professional reference.

------
jjarmoc
-= MATASANO SECURITY =- Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale. Hiring Application Security Consultants Full-Time or Internship, work visa sponsorship available.

February - The shortest month of the year, and one of the coldest (maybe not
so much in our Sunnyvale, CA location). That month every year when we set
aside some time to show appreciation for our loved ones through gifts,
greeting cards, dinner dates, flowers, and a well considered application
security posture.

Maybe that last one isn't on everyone's minds, but it is here at Matasano
Security. In many environments, while application security is desirable, it
generally isn't a primary requirement. Applications need to perform their core
purpose, whatever that may be, so they can aid business by driving revenue.
The conflicting priorities can lead developers to make poor design decisions,
rush implementations, and spend less time considering attack scenarios than
would be ideal. This isn't their fault! It's a function of conflicting
priorities and focusing on those which are most tangible, and most measure.

At Matasano this balance is different. Application security is our passion,
and our goal is to fill the unmet needs our clients have to strengthen their
posture. Our singular focus on security helps us maintain an aptitude and
laser guided precision that's far above the mean. We truly enjoy combing
through code, reviewing the flow of information into and out of an
application, and finding places where malicious actors can leverage
vulnerabilities to their advantage. We love our clients, but it's not the sort
of love you'll read about on little candy hearts. We tell them the truth about
their security, not just rosy platitudes.

Sometimes this can mean delivering bad news when we're able to totally
compromise an application and execute our own code on its server. Other times
it means explaining that when the server asks the client to identify itself,
the client can just lie. Often it means explaining that their homegrown
encryption scheme is no more unintelligible than Pig Latin. But with this bad
news comes some assistance and guidance to help them prioritize improvements
and strengthen their products.

This sort of work requires a very particular set of skills. A strong
Application Security Consultant needs to deeply understand programming and
application design. They require a foundation in the common application
vulnerabilities, exploitation techniques, and mitigations. But more than this
they need to be creative and able to maintain multiple perspectives
simultaneously to find places where those perspectives are in conflict. They
need to quickly learn and teach themselves, their peers, and their clients.
Above all, they need to be able to communicate well and provide actionable
advice to our clients.

If you want to see more about the sorts of things we do and love, here's some
resources; Our blog -
[http://chargen.matasano.com](http://chargen.matasano.com) The Matasano Crypto
Challenges - [http://cryptopals.com](http://cryptopals.com) Microcorruption,
Embedded Security CTF -
[http://microcorruption.com](http://microcorruption.com)

If you think you have what we need, or just want to learn more about us, visit
[http://matasano.com/careers](http://matasano.com/careers) or contact us via
careers@matasano.com.

------
jtheory
Patients Know Best -- REMOTE ONLY. At present we all work core hours in GMT
(give or take a few hours), but please get in touch anyway if you're elsewhere
and might be able to anchor a group of developers in your part of the world.

We're hiring mid-level & senior developers and people with experience scaling
up -- this isn't a checklist, but we're interested in sharding, ZeroMQ
(kicking the tires now), systems monitoring (currently mostly Munin/Perl and
shell scripts), performance and load testing, continuous integration (we use
Jenkins and Selenium tests), automating server builds and server hardening (we
deploy to RHEL). Aside from the challenges around scaling, we also just need
people working on core features -- more on our stack below.

Bonus points for significant experience in healthcare (as an intelligent
patient or family member counts!); ditto for experience building things from
scratch (i.e., not just implementing specs you're given, using the tools the
tech lead gave you).

 _More about PKB_

I've worked in a lot of different sectors since I first started writing code
in the late 90s, including education, b2b supply chains, POS systems,
e-commerce, banking, and anti-spam.

PKB has been head-and-shoulders above the rest in everything I care about.

We're building something that actively, _directly_ , improves the lives of
people in general -- not selling more stuff, helping others sell more stuff,
or making comfortable people a bit more comfortable. If you're interested in
PKB's growth, funding, profitability, contracts, etc., ask -- our CEO is also
active on HN. I'm the CTO.

We're solving interesting problems, tech-wise; each person's clinical data is
encrypted separately, and only the person plus their carers & medical teams
granted access can decrypt the private keys (so: I can't decrypt your data
even for tech support purposes). On the front end, we need to make sometimes
confusing medical data accessible and useful to the patient and their carers,
without removing the crucial details that the professionals need to see;
across a wide range of browsers and devices (though I'll admit, supporting old
IE is the kind of problem that's hard without being interesting). We also
build apps on our REST API; these are currently based on Steroids/PhoneGap
(JavaScript at heart).

Our core tech stack is solid Java enterprise -- very stable but not bleeding
edge; but we'll gently dissuade you from writing the AbstractManagerFactory
you consider in a moment of weakness. Secondly, we're in the process of
tearing apart and rebuilding (I suspect we'll permanently be in this process,
honestly) -- one major benefit of our architecture becoming increasingly
modular will be that we'll be able to replace major components with whatever
fits the bill. If you're allergic to Java, check back with us next year.

Finally, we're pragmatic about work/life balance. I work from France, or
sometimes from Malaysia, where my in-laws live. Almost half of the developers
have small children at home -- personally, I'm with my kids in the morning,
sometimes at lunchtime, then late-afternoon & evening (while my wife works),
and I fill in a bit of extra working time around the edges as needed. We're
collaboratively figuring out what works (e.g., how many working hours should
you overlap to collaborate effectively?), and planning our lives and our work
around what's effective, not around some photocopied list of rules stapled to
a cubicle wall. One of our developers only codes part time (and occasionally
takes long leaves of absence), because he's also a theatre director.

Culture -- we're fairly diverse; we live in various parts of the UK, central
France, Bangalore, and Vienna; we range in age (though I don't actually know
everyone's ages, so I can't say exactly!). We're not all native English
speakers -- but communication skills trump even technical skills for remote
teams, so we all understand, speak and write English easily and with the
confidence to interrupt if we didn't catch something. We collaborate, not
compete -- let ideas fight it out, but we're on the same team. We're not the
sort of group to tell dirty jokes, or tales of how drunk we got last weekend;
though we do have interesting stories to share (you can find some of mine in
my HN history).

If we sound like a good match, get in touch:
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)
(I'm also contactable directly -- see profile -- but I get a lot of email)

------
Suragm
The #1 startup to work for in NYC is looking to expand.[1] You should join us.

Hi, we're Grovo. We're like a Khan Academy for business and digital skills.
Everyone from big corporations to K12 schools pay us to teach their employees
skills from how to use Excel Pivot Tables to Google Drive powertips to how to
beat procrastination.

It's proven to be really valuable and we're growing like crazy.

That's where you come in.

[http://grovo.com/careers](http://grovo.com/careers)

The engineering team is looking for Full-Stack and QA Engineers to join our
team of 10.

We use LAMP, Agile, AWS, etc. Our current big initiatives are setting up
strong APIs, creating a data warehouse, and scaling to meet the demands of
training hundreds of thousands of employees simultaneously.

Yes, we have perks. Yes, we have a strong engineering team. Yes, we give 10%
time for side projects. Yes, we give competitive compensation and equity. But
that's not why we were named the #1 best place to work by NYC Tech.

It's because of the people.[2] Everyone here is absolutely fantastic and we
screen heavily for passionate, ambitious, playful people.

More about our culture: [https://medium.com/@internetweek/its-the-people-how-
grovo-be...](https://medium.com/@internetweek/its-the-people-how-grovo-became-
the-best-place-to-work-fa95a2324910)

Interested in a Full Stack or QA role? Then email me directly at
suragm@grovo.com. Mention Hacker News in the subject line and you'll get my
immediate attention.

======================================================================

PS To get a glimpse into some of the challenges facing our engineering team
today and how we're tackling them firsthand, check out our latest blog post:
[http://labs.grovo.com/post/108005370098/is-moving-data-to-
re...](http://labs.grovo.com/post/108005370098/is-moving-data-to-redshift-a-
no-brainer)

[1] We were named by NYC Tech as the #1 Best Place to Work:
[https://medium.com/@internetweek/its-the-people-how-grovo-
be...](https://medium.com/@internetweek/its-the-people-how-grovo-became-the-
best-place-to-work-fa95a2324910)

[2] Grovo's amazing culture is centered around collaboration and fun, all
while driving innovation and impact within our teams. See it in action here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuGVwJ9xicc&noredirect=1](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuGVwJ9xicc&noredirect=1)

~~~
sayhar
Yo everyone listen up!

I found Grovo through Hacker News and I couldn't be happier. It's the hands-
down best place I've ever worked and I highly encourage everyone to take a
look.

Coming from Wikimedia, I had a really high bar for quality and Grovo vaulted
over it. :-)

------
dmortensen
x.ai - NY - Data Scientist

At x.ai, we are building an artificial intelligence powered personal
assistant. The software will schedule meetings for our customers automatically
without subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating
when and where to meet someone. We are looking for a smart, self-motivated,
and enthusiastic individual to join us on the journey in building the
artificial intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a
small team of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

A Data Scientist will:

\- Design, develop and implement statistical models to carry out various novel
aspects of classification and information extraction from unstructured text,
such as emails or email threads

\- Using a combination of judgement and experience, create hypotheses to
confront complex Natural Language Processing problems

\- Be capable of designing stringent tests of these hypothesis and use results
to guide further development towards performance optimization

\- Familiar with or eager to learn various advanced statistical techniques to
solve different optimization and constraint problems related to automating the
coordination of people’s schedules and derivation of implicit and explicit
preferences from email-related data

\- Be capable of visualizing and communicating data science concepts to other
team members, and seek meaningful feedback from them

Ideal Candidate:

\- Quantitative degree and/or relevant experience

\- Strong statistics background, ideally experience with Natural Language
Processing techniques; loves building mathematical and probabilistic models
and algorithms

\- Code experience in a production environment; familiar with data structures,
parallelism and concurrency

\- Intellectually curious, collaborative, self-motivated, fast learner that
comfortable working in a dynamic environment tackling challenging problems

\- Bonus: Experience with Scala, Python, AWS, and MongoDB; implementation
experience with supervised and unsupervised machine learning algorithms

[https://x.ai/jobs/#data-scientist](https://x.ai/jobs/#data-scientist)

~~~
fsk
why is this downvoted?

------
adamtait
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. San Francisco (full time) or US remote.

You can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. Walmart's mobile apps are highly
rated and the services we write to support them are the base of that success.
We started from a small company acquisition with a single product. Today, we
power a platform and a suite of products running on mobile devices and systems
in retail stores.

Our team has a unique environment. We're still a small, flat team of
engineers. We work with our own tools and make our own build-or-borrow
decisions. Our culture is a healthy mix of sharing and pushing each other to
be better at our craft. For example, we pair program when it best suits the
task. We use pull requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time.
We deploy often, with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our
team are challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our
product and project management. We believe that people are more engaged,
fulfilled and happy when they feel responsible for actually shipping their
work.

What we're all about

The environment at WalmartLabs balances moving fast and breaking shit, with
the knowledge that we could break shit for 150+ million people every week.
It's a tough balance but we've found the payoff to be worth the challenge and
responsibility.

Some aspects of our work that are important to us:

    
    
      - high performance distributed systems
      - robust & well-factored codebases
      - simple & fast deployments
      - automating the hell out of operations
      - thorough system test coverage
      - managing our own development process and work backlog
      - pair programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely)
      - contibuting back to the clojure & open source community
      - having an engaging team culture and environment
    

What we do:

    
    
      - write all our production systems & tools in Clojure
      - create and orchestrate massive distributed systems
      - spin up RESTful web services for consuming & ingesting large volumes of data
    

We are just a part of:

    
    
      - Walmart is the world's largest retailer and one of the world's top online 
        retailers. The scale of challenges and potential impact is enormous.
      - Walmart is actually a group of retail businesses spread all over the world
        including Sam's Club, Asda (UK), Massmart, Walmart International
      - WalmartLabs is a software development shop responsible for tools, platforms 
        and applications for new products in all Walmart businesses. These 
        include platform tools, data analytics & machine learning, search engines, 
        mobile applications and physical retail tools.
    

Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
atait@walmartlabs.com

edit: formatting

------
beekay
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere. Here's a testimonial we received last week:

==================================

I just want to say thank you a billion times to Khan Academy. My Geometry
midterm was this Tuesday. I was worried, because I barely passed my Algebra
one last year. Enter Khan Academy. It was great practice, as they had a good
amount questions where you had to manipulate on screen variables, rather than
just answer multiple choice questions. This stood out to me, as my school
gives tests with these types of questions and no other review site i found had
them. We got our scores back, and I was the only person in my class that got
an A. It's not really an "inspiring" story, but hey, I figured I'd share it
anyway.

==================================

Mia might not think so, but her story does inspire and makes me happy to go to
work here. Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all
walks of life who are thankful for our free, high-quality educational content.
Most of you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have
hundreds of videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like
MoMA and the California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive
exercises. Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– Major improvements to our iOS app to let students practice skills on the go
(or in a classroom with iPads!) [1]

– Improved knowledge models so we can better know what you know and don't know
[2]

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [3]

– Better tools for our content creators to allow them to make thousands of
engaging, interactive exercise problems without knowing how to code [4]

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

==================================

We're especially looking for mobile designers/devs but we have a handful of
other positions open -- take a look and see if anything suits you.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to ask me here if you have
questions about applying or about KA in general. Unfortunately we can't
sponsor visas right now unless you're from Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

[1]: [http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-
internship/](http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-internship/)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

[4]: [https://github.com/Khan/perseus](https://github.com/Khan/perseus)

------
vorador
Nilas | [https://www.nilas.com/](https://www.nilas.com/) | San Francisco, CA
(Mission) | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nilas (previously known as Inbox)[0] and we're looking for help
building the next generation email platform. We're building a missing piece of
Internet infrastructure and are looking for frontend engineers and designers
and backend systems and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now,
and that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. That means big
technical challenges to solve as we scale out our fledgling distributed
backend. If you have experience with automated deployments, debugging running
systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable
writing code, this job[1] might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. That means many opportunities to tackle UX
challenges as we build out our client scaffolds and create a new framework for
the next generation of mail apps. (Ever meet anyone who really loves their
email experience? We want to change that.) Sound exciting to you? Apply
here[2].

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, WebSQL for offline caching, Atom Shell (NodeJS + Chromium), with a strong focus on extensibility.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

* We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not corporate.

* We're more likely to end up at the climbing gym or on a bike ride together than out drinking at the latest startup event.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply via Lever at [https://www.nilas.com/jobs](https://www.nilas.com/jobs).
Include a cover letter letting us know what draws you to the job. We welcome
and encourage applications from women, LQBTQ folks, and people of colour. (We
even have some already on the team!)

[0] A certain large company recently launched a product of the same name, so
we've had to change ours. Roll with the punches, eh?

[1]
[https://jobs.lever.co/nilas/6b7a3a6d-5201-44d2-863c-8dcaf3af...](https://jobs.lever.co/nilas/6b7a3a6d-5201-44d2-863c-8dcaf3af271a)

[2]
[https://jobs.lever.co/nilas/dde71c74-33aa-45e9-8631-50372883...](https://jobs.lever.co/nilas/dde71c74-33aa-45e9-8631-50372883b57f)

~~~
isnotchicago
The [2] link is for a Front-End Platform Engineer. Should it link to
[https://jobs.lever.co/nilas/04ea91e1-6d77-4077-8253-4f8b7937...](https://jobs.lever.co/nilas/04ea91e1-6d77-4077-8253-4f8b7937bb79)
?

~~~
vorador
Yes, you're right.

------
dalys
Platform Engineers (python backend) to Lifesum - Stockholm, Sweden, Europe -
Full-time / No remote Lifesum (formerly ShapeUp Club) is a Swedish digital
health startup with the vision to make people healthier and happier by using
applied psychology and technology. Founded in 2008 with headquarters in
central Stockholm, the company is growing fast and was selected by Wired UK as
one of Stockholm's 10 hottest startups. To date, the Lifesum app has
registered more than 7,3 million members, with 500,000 monthly active users
and a growth rate of more than 10,000 new members per day. We have big
ambitions and are growing fast. Lifesum is looking for a product driven
engineer, even with little documented experience. Our small team is
international and diverse, so we are welcoming everyone. Focus will be on
handling large amount of data in multiple formats, not all normalized, work
with services integration (REST, OAuth, analytics, payment) and finally with
algorithms for graphs (social, content relationship, ...), search and
statistics. Product-wise, you will be taking features from the idea stage to
scalable production deployments. You will work on making highly scalable
solutions, get feedback from analytics and monitoring tools and be able to
refine and perfect your solution at each iteration Tech-wise, our server code
is written in Python (Django) and you will be exposed to distributed computing
(scalable stack, queue-driven distributed processing), cloud hosting (Amazon),
database optimization (MySQL, Redis), search solutions (Sphinx,
ElasticSearch), test driven development, load testing, etc You have some
(professional or personal) experience with Django, Python (and bonus for
Amazon Web Services and distributed systems) And you love building products
and work for millions of users.

To read more go to:

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-
eng...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-engineer) or

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1103-senior-platform-backend-
py...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1103-senior-platform-backend-python-
engineer) or

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-engineer)

\--

I posted a couple of months ago and we got a really really good response from
a lot of great people so I'm really excited to post again! My name is Martin
and I work as a Platform Engineer at Lifesum myself. If you want to formally
apply, please do so via the jobs page:
[http://jobs.lifesum.com/](http://jobs.lifesum.com/) I'm not the person
hiring, but you will join my platform team, and with that in mind, feel free
to contact me personally and ask me anything martin.lissmats@lifesum.com :)
And if I'm slow to reply or miss to do so, call me out on it! Cheers, and
thanks a lot to everyone that applied and contacted me with questions!

------
UrtheCastCrew
Test

------
superbatfish
Janelia Research Campus - Scientific Software Developer

Job Description

Ilastik ([http://ilastik.org](http://ilastik.org)) is a collaborative open-
source project with the aim of providing a scalable image analysis platform
for the neurosciences and beyond. Current ilastik development seeks to bring
the power of interactive machine learning to very large data sets and a
variety of tasks.

Janelia Research Campus, HHMI
([http://www.janelia.org](http://www.janelia.org)) in Ashburn, VA, one of the
premier centers for the neurosciences and biomedical research worldwide, is
funding a Junior or Senior Scientific Software Developer to reach that goal.
Specifically, the goal is to implement in ilastik a pipeline for the tracking
of multiple animals in video, a modality that allows biologists to study the
social behavior of animals under various experimental conditions. The
envisioned software shall be able to correctly track multiple subjects over
hours of continuous observation, comprising numerous social interaction events
between individuals. When success is achieved, the resulting software will
exploit world-class tracking algorithms (Hamprecht Lab) and will be the field-
standard, open-source animal tracking software, enabling cutting-edge studies
of complex animal behavior across biomedical research.

Practical tasks include the integration or reimplementation of advanced
machine learning and image analysis algorithms; the integration with existing
tools; and the implementation of a graphical user interface for exploratory
analysis of results as well as targeted proof-reading. The software developer
will be guided by Kristin Branson ([http://www.janelia.org/lab/branson-
lab](http://www.janelia.org/lab/branson-lab)) and Marta Zlatic
([http://janelia.org/lab/zlatic-lab](http://janelia.org/lab/zlatic-lab)), as
well as a senior core ilastik developer at Janelia, and will interact with
scientists and other core developers at the University of Heidelberg.

Salary is commensurate with prior experience and will be competitive for well-
matched candidates. The position will be located on the beautiful Janelia
Research Campus. The successful candidate will be in a position to help shape
a project that is becoming an enabling technology in one of the most
interesting fields conceivable: the deciphering of the inner workings of the
brain.

Please send full details to Stuart Berg at bergs@janelia.hhmi.org and attach
or link to a representative code sample demonstrating your skill. Skills &
Requirements

The position requires

    
    
        a strong background in either C++ or Python
        experience in developing user interfaces
        experience in software engineering applied to large projects
        familiarity with modern design patterns
        the skills to integrate existing algorithms and functionality into a unifying biomedical image processing framework.
    

Experience with C++/Python interoperation, Qt, numpy, and scientific parallel
programming is a plus. Good communication skills are essential to ensure
effective cooperation with local experts and other programmers working
remotely. About HHMI Janelia Research Campus

Opened in 2006, HHMI's Janelia Research Campus is a pioneering research center
in Ashburn, VA, where scientists pursue biology's most challenging problems in
a uniquely innovative and collaborative atmosphere. HHMI's reputation for
excellence is reflected in its employees, who form a remarkable team working
throughout the United States to carry out HHMI's mission of conducting
biomedical research and promoting science education.

HHMI is an equal opportunity employer.

------
cairo140
TATCHA - San Francisco - Full time - Full stack web developer

We are looking for a Web Software Engineer to join our dynamic, fast-paced
team in San Francisco.

We are interested in intermediate to principal-level candidates, both as
individual contributors and as project and technical leads.

Our work focuses primarily on our eCommerce website
[http://www.tatcha.com/](http://www.tatcha.com/). You would be joining as a
key member of the technical staff, owning major parts of our web
infrastructure, and taking features all the way from inception to development
to deployment and maintenance.

The greatest thing about being on the Tatcha technical team is that it's a
perfect mix of small team and big impact.

We are big enough that we run an eCommerce shop with thousands of visitors and
plenty of transactions a day, where any change hits a large number of
customers. And we're big enough that we know what we do well; we're not
pivoting for a business model or running down a funding runway.

At the same time, we are small enough that we don't deal with a lot of typical
"big company" overhead (separate IT/operations, complicated technology
purchasing/licensing, cumbersome architectural momentum). You pick the build
tool/library/monitoring service/operating system that best allows us to get
things done. And our technical vision 12 months to 5 years from now? Yours to
define.

Here is a list of the primary objectives and a sample of our projects for our
engineering team today:

    
    
        * New feature development: in-browser live interactive audio and video assistance, new content app development (e.g., skin consultation), streamlined gifting experience.
        * Site conversion funnel optimization: checkout page optimization, A/B testing infrastructure, landing page tests
        * Performance and infrastructure optimization: smart HTTP request caching, enhanced server caching, progressive CSS/JS/image loading.
    

OUR TECHNOLOGY:

    
    
        * Operational stack: LAMP-based stack, using Magento as our eCommerce/cart platform and ExpressionEngine as our content CMS.
        * Frontend build: Grunt.js, Bower, HAML, CloudFlare CDN, Javascript (Angular.js, jQuery), SCSS, in development: single code base (mobile/tablet-responsive).
        * Workflow: Trello, git, Bitbucket, CI on dev, weekly rollouts.

You are primarily a front-line coder who can work independently to deliver new
features all the way from the technical planning and estimation to the
production deployment.

Your day-to-day could look like this:

    
    
        * Writing code
        * Participating in code reviews
        * Advising product managers on technical requirements and dev estimates
        * Working on manual technical operations (deployments, report investigations, systems maintenance)
        * Investing in our infrastructure (update our dev/deploy/sync systems, plan measures like automated testing, CI, and configuration management)
    

You are able to learn quickly and take initiative, as our company is dynamic
and ever-evolving. To succeed in this position, the following qualities are
paramount:

    
    
        * You’re able to own architectural decisions and know how to pick the right tool and approach for the job.
        * You work with a long-term horizon and want to come to a place where everyone sees their work the same way.
        * You love to ship features and bug-fixes that affect tens of thousands of customers every day.
    

QUALIFICATIONS (INTERMEDIATE/SENIOR):

    
    
        * 2+ years of professional experience building websites and web apps
        * Able to build high-quality HTML/CSS/Javascript applications independently
        * Experience with full LAMP stack or comparable (e.g., RoR) environment
        * Proficiency in maintaining a modern frontend webdev pipeline or willingness to learn+
    

QUALIFICATIONS (PRINCIPAL/LEAD):

    
    
        * 5+ years of professional experience building websites and web apps including full lifecycle (roadmapping, team selection, stakeholder management, deployment, maintenance)
        * Expert fluency in HTML/CSS/Javascript, including performance/bottleneck analysis, library maintenance, and long-term technical design
        * Strong grasp of web/network security and service architecture and maintenance
        * Strong web server and OOP proficiency
    

EXTRA CREDIT:

    
    
        * Experience in our particular stack and libraries
        * eCommerce experience/interest
        * Growth and conversion optimization
        * Interest in skincare or beauty
        * Customer service background
    

Immediate on-site full-time hire preferred

[http://www.tatcha.com/careers/web-software-
engineer](http://www.tatcha.com/careers/web-software-engineer) or email
careers@tatcha.com.

------
laszlocph
COPENHAGEN, DENMARK EUROPE - SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER

Falcon Social is a Software-as-a-Service provider in the Social Media
Management space. We provide a unified approach for marketers, customer
service specialists and hr personnel of big international brands to manage
their social media presence. That means plenty of challenging engineering
tasks, complex UIs to simplify and data, loads of data.

We are looking for senior members for our engineering team. You are joining an
ambitious team of experts who keep pushing the limit in product delivery and
experiment furiously, while striving for technical excellence.

We are agile, organized ourselves into cross-functional, autonomous teams,
focusing on one product with a clear mission. We intend to be flat, with
everyone equal and with each member's role respected. Day-to-day you will work
together with people of different trades: frontend, backend engineers, ui/ux
designers, cloud operation engineers, and product owners.

We are a maturing startup with an engineering headcount of 20. We are not
small anymore, and still growing rapidly. Working at a startup is the most
rewarding choice what one can make, but it requires a certain personality as
well. That being said, we value open people who take initiative more than lone
rockstars.

Falcon Social’s frontend is a single page web application built with
AngularJs, Require.js, Bower, Grunt, D3.js on top of a REST flavored HTTP+JSON
api served by a lighthweight Java8 backend running on DropWizzard, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, AWS, Apache Spark and Python.

Extensive experience with a modern MVC Javascript framework (Ember, Angular,
Knockout) is a must for this position.

AS A SENIOR MEMBER OF THE TEAM, YOU

deliver high quality solutions

act as a sparring partner to various members of the team

constantly share and debate best practices with your peers take initiative

know when to speak up, know when is time for crunching

perhaps able to lead a group of engineers

perhaps enjoy mentoring

AS A FRONTEND ENGINEER, YOU

will be involved in building the rich user interface that hundreds of global
client teams work with every day

would be responsible for developing high quality UI, using the Falcon
Platform's apis

will be creating engaging data visualizations and tools for our clients,
planning, and structuring great UX across the platform

WHAT WE CAN OFFER

Open and informal work environment with more than 30 different
nationalities([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2Kd8HuXEU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2Kd8HuXEU))

High level of responsibility, newest technologies, room for experimentation

Working at a central location in Copenhagen (the home of the best craft beer
and bicycle lanes in Europe, also the most liveable city on the planet:
[https://www.google.dk/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp...](https://www.google.dk/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;ei=jdm7VK_bE4XgywPN_IGADQ#q=the+most+liveable+city+copenhagen))

5 weeks paid vacation

Yearly personal conference budget

Healthy lunch and drinks

Healthy and not so healthy snacks. We take our candy seriously!

Choose your own gear

A phone of your choice with subscription and internet for your home

Smoke machines in different shape and size. Look what we've built for the
Øredev conference at Malmo:
[https://fogit.falconsocial.com](https://fogit.falconsocial.com)

Friday bars

Of course, a foosball table

------
laszlocph
COPENHAGEN, DENMARK EUROPE - SENIOR BACKEND ENGINEER

Falcon Social is a Software-as-a-Service provider in the Social Media
Management space. We provide a unified approach for marketers, customer
service specialists and hr personnel of big international brands to manage
their social media presence. That means plenty of challenging engineering
tasks, complex UIs to simplify and data, loads of data.

We are looking for senior members for our engineering team. You are joining an
ambitious team of experts who keep pushing the limit in product delivery and
experiment furiously while striving for technical excellence.

We are agile, organized ourselves into cross-functional, autonomous teams,
focusing on one product with a clear mission. We intend to be flat, with
everyone equal and with each member's role respected. Day-to-day you will work
together with people of different trades: frontend, backend engineers, ui/ux
designers, cloud operation engineers, and product owners.

We are a maturing startup with an engineering headcount of 20. We are not
small anymore, and still growing rapidly. Working at a startup is the most
rewarding choice that one can make, but it requires a certain personality as
well. That being said, we value open people who take initiative more than lone
rockstars.

Falcon Social’s frontend is a single page web application built with
AngularJs, Bower, Grunt, D3.js on top of a REST flavored HTTP+JSON api served
by a lightweight Java8 backend running on DropWizard, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, AWS, Apache Spark and Python.

This job requires extensive Java programming language experience and also the
knowledge of how modern Java is done. We favor lightweight frameworks like
DropWizard, we value a good domain model (DDD), we think in single
responsibility (micro)services, we prefer good refactoring skills, pragmatism
and craftsmanship.

AS A SENIOR MEMBER OF THE TEAM, YOU

 _deliver high quality solutions_ act as a sparring partner to various members
of the team

 _constantly share and debate best practices with your peers

_ take initiative

 _know when to speak up, know when is time for crunching

_ perhaps able to lead a group of engineers

 _perhaps enjoy mentoring

AS A BACKEND ENGINEER, YOU

_will define accurate domain models

 _will store data efficiently in a matching storage engine

_ will build highly parallel data processing pipelines

 _will be building fluent apis

WHAT WE CAN OFFER

_Open and informal work environment with more than 30 different nationalities
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2Kd8HuXEU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2Kd8HuXEU))

 _High level of responsibility, newest technologies, room for experimentation

_ Working at a central location in Copenhagen (the home of the best craft beer
and bicycle lanes in Europe, also the most liveable city on the planet:
[https://www.google.dk/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp...](https://www.google.dk/?gws_rd=cr,ssl&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;ei=jdm7VK_bE4XgywPN_IGADQ#q=the+most+liveable+city+copenhagen))

 _5 paid weeks vacation

_ Yearly personal conference budget

 _Healthy lunch and drinks

_ Healthy and not so healthy snacks. We take our candy seriously!

 _Choose your own gear

_ A phone of your choice with subscription and internet for your home

 _Smoke machines in different shape and size. Look what we 've built for the
Øredev conference at Malmo:
[https://fogit.falconsocial.com](https://fogit.falconsocial.com)

_Friday bars

*Of course, a foosball table

------
Crosslend
FinTech Startup still in the stealth mode -- Berlin -- Fulltime -- CRM
Developer (m/f)

Your opportunity:

-We are a Berlin-based, FinTech start-up. For the time being, we are in stealth mode. You will learn about us once we start talking.

-Team of more than 20 professionals from more than 10 nationalities, our working language is English;

-Operating in 4 european markets;

-Entrepreneurial working experience in a fast moving international environment;

-Beautiful office in the heart of Berlin at Hackescher Markt.

You will get the opportunity to work in an innovative, high-speed and exciting
start-up in the heart of Berlin with a young and international team.

You will have the chance to interact with the CTO, CEO, CMO, the Internal and
External Development team, Product Managers and the Head of Operations in
order to build and integrate Saas/Cloud based Customer Care solutions.

Your role:

-Reporting to the CTO the duties and responsibilities of the CRM Solutions Developer that include:

-Co-working with other software developers, business analysts, software architects and IT professionals to implement inhouse CRM solutions;

-Developing and maintaining a platform roadmap;

-Customizing the system in order to meet the business needs of the company;

-Integrating existing systems and services into the CRM architecture;

-Assisting with deployment and provisioning activities.

Your profile:

Minimum Requirements:

-5+ years’ experience with software development in particular around Symfony2 and the sonata-project universe;

-Graduated in Computer Science or a related discipline or with a respective experience.

-Core-Competencies Requirements:

-Demonstrated proficiency in customizing and creating CRM entities;

-Demonstrated proficiency in understanding and implementing business workflows and processes;

-Demonstrated proficiency in integrating SDKs, third party providers and APIs;

-Experience with source control management systems and continuous integration/deployment environments;

-Internally motivated, able to work proficiently both independently and in a team environment;

-Experience working on an agile development team;

-Have the chance to work in a company with 12 in the Joel Test.

Sounds like you? Send your updated CV to fintechjob@gmail.com .

This position is available immediately.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

------
aws-itsec
Amazon Web Services security team is hiring.

Locations: Seattle WA, North Virginia, Dublin Ireland (EU), Sydney Australia

We're looking for security-minded engineers at various skill levels. Our
positions range from support engineers (who we expect to have a good technical
depth, but not necessarily a security focus) to principal engineer (capable of
running a security campaign across 100s of thousands of servers and 10s of
thousands of employees.

[edit: linebreaks] Key focus areas include:

\- Recognize, adopt, utilize and teach best practices in security engineering:
secure development, cryptography, network security, security operations,
systems security, policy, and incident response.

\- Collaborate to ensure that decisions are based on the merit of the
proposal, not the proposer. When none of the proposals is the obvious winner,
you are still decisive, able to disagree and commit to the team’s decision

\- Demonstrate high capacity and tolerance for extreme context switching and
interruptions while remaining productive and effective

\- Participate in efforts to promote security throughout the Company and build
good working relationships within the team and with others across Amazon

\- Partner with teams throughout the Company to develop pragmatic solutions
that achieve business requirements while maintaining an acceptable level of
risk

\- Solve problems at their root, stepping back to understand the broader
context

\- Maintain an understanding of the Internet threat environment and how it
affects the company

\- Find and fix flaws in existing company systems and sites

\- Leverage current state of network and application security tools and how
they can benefit the company

\- Maintain knowledge and skills required to keep up with the rapidly changing
threat landscape

\- Participate in efforts that create and improve the company’s security
policies

\- Work under extended, extreme pressure, handle situations calmly and lead
incident response teams effectively

\- Proactively support knowledge sharing within the team and across the
company

\- Help recruit the very best people for Amazon through active participation
in the overall recruiting process

\- Large-scale security engineering Cloud security experience is obviously a
plus, but not a firm requirement. Listings are available here:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords=%22aws-
security-na%22&category=*&location=*&x=-1575&y=-166) Or reach out at aws-
itsec-hacker-news [at] amazon [dot] com and I can provide a professional
reference.

------
sanke93
Dentboard - Princeton, New Jersey - Full-time - Project Manager/Product
Designer

Dentboard (www.dentboard.com) is redefining the way dental providers use data
to make everyday decisions. A customer-centric company, we’re chock full of
awesome people who are passionate about our product and the doctors who use
it. We are Dentist founded and led and have raised 1.2M in seed funding so far

Culture

At Dentboard, you’ll create and ship software everyday that is fundamentally
changing the way the dental industry operates. Engineers at Dentboard own the
product that they build completely and wear multiple hats during the
development process. And thus, you should be able to empathize both with users
and the rest of your team. This means considering both how our users will use
your software and how your peers will use your code.

We are currently looking for a a ProjectManager/Product Designer. He/She will
work with the CEO and business development teams to convert market data into a
product idea for each release. As a Designer, this role requires converting
that product idea into designs for the tech team to work with. As a Project
Manager, the role will also require working with the technical team to decide
resource allocation to complete each version of the product.

Responsibilities:

-Act as Product Manager in an autonomous team responsible for product

-Coordinate with Business Development and CEO regarding market data and user experiences

-Coordinate with Business Development and CEO to generate ideas for product versions.

-Transform the previously mentioned ideas for product versions into meaningful designs and mock-ups.

-Coordinate with the technical team regarding the implementation of each version and the designs.

-Stay 2+ weeks ahead of the technical team with designs. -Help work with team for designing user tests.

-Own, prioritize, and communicate the short, medium, and long term initiatives based on the KPIs used to evaluate each version of the product.

Requirements:

-2+ years product management experience in technology.

-2+ years Design experience in digital media/technology (preferable).

-Self-motivated and autonomous.

-Great communication skills.

-Strong opinions regarding product development philosophy and customer development best practices.

Wants:

-Knowledge of front-end programming (javascript, angular.js, css, etc.)

-Knowledge of backend programming (python), but not necessarily experience with programming.

-Demonstrated passion and knowledge of healthcare industry and trends.

If you are interested, lets chat: sanket@dentboard.com

------
mkopinsky
Way to Health, University of Pennsylvania - Philadelphia, PA

Chronic illness and the decisions people make and act upon – from their
activity level to taking medications or smoking – drive the vast majority of
the $3 Trillion in US healthcare costs. Our team has achieved breakthrough
results in changing the behaviors that determine health outcomes, such as
doubling adherence to medications that keep people healthy and out of the
hospital, and establishing new insights into patient engagement.

These results were enabled by the Way To Health platform, a unique technology
asset now poised to move beyond research into broader clinical applications.
The role we’re looking to fill is critical to expanding our impact. We need
someone who can not only work with our team of internationally recognized
thought leaders to identify and implement functionality and designs making
interventions more effective, but also has the ability to evolve Way to Health
into a scalable clinical platform that can be deployed efficiently in larger
populations. The Way to Health developer role offers the opportunity to make a
meaningful difference in patients’ lives and their health outcomes.

This role also affords the right candidate a great deal of autonomy in both
how you do your work and in crafting a vision for the technology. We’re
looking for team members who love problem solving and finding better ways to
get things done.

Specific responsibilities include: * Collaborating with faculty to translate
cutting edge research protocols into functionality for patient engagement and
behavior change * Developing new features for individual interventions and for
the platform * Working with the development team to iteratively determine the
best way to meet project goals in a timely, robust and scalable manner *
Crafting architectural approaches to drive down the cost of feature
development and deployment * Designing new methods of information delivery and
display for increased patient comprehension and response * Diagnosing reported
issues, identifying the source of problems, determining the best path to
resolution and implementing fixes * Evolving and supporting QA processes,
writing automated unit and functional tests for new features, documenting work
clearly, and finding ways to continuously improve quality * Participating in
an agile development process (we use a modified version of Scrum) * Working
with infrastructure providers to plan for future needs and ensure timely,
efficient and reliable delivery

Older tech stack is symfony/PHP/mysql, but we're migrating more and more to
our node/mongo stack.

More info and application at
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_pennmedicin...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_pennmedicine/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=34141&localeCode=en-
us)

Feel free to email me at myHNusername at waytohealth.org with questions.

------
andreroman55
Cognitive Medical Systems - San Diego, CA www.cognitivemedicalsystems.com

QA Engineer:

Must be legally authorized to work for any employer in the United States
without sponsorship.

Quality Assurance Engineer Duties:

• Identify, create and execute functional test case scenarios/suites that
fully satisfy requirements • Design, develop and execute functional test cases
that ensure the software meets the intended requirements and quality standards
• Leverage agile testing framework, design and codes functional test cases and
scenarios pertaining to various components of the application that ensures the
software meets the intended requirements that meets all established quality
standards specified in test plan • Lead in defining acceptance criteria for
user stories • Work closely with Product Owners to understand product
specifics and to create corresponding test plan, quality standards, and
strategies for the project • Review test scenarios for completeness •
Participate in improving test processes, propose new ideas on how to improve
customer satisfaction and quality of product • Document and classify defects
in a defect tracking tool • Ensure that all best practices and enterprise
standards are followed • Special projects as assigned

Requirements:

• Bachelors degree • 5+ years’ software testing experience including test
automation and/or infrastructure development, test planning, test case design,
test methodologies • Applicants may be subject to a government security
investigation and must meet eligibility requirements for access to classified
information • Experience with Java testing tools (e.g. JUnit, TestNG) •
Experience with JavaScript testing tools (e.g. Selenium/WebDriver, Cucumber,
Gherkin, Ruby) • Spock Framework • Experience with a Java IDE (e.g. Eclipse,
NetBeans…) • Experience testing VA VistA applications is desired • Experience
testing web based applications for 508 compliance • Ability to understand
functional/technical specifications

Desired:

• Healthcare experience • Experience with SureFire and Failsafe Maven plugins
• Experience with OS X and Linux scripting is desired

As an emerging concept-engineering company, Cognitive Medical Systems is
making its mark in both the software and healthcare communities in San Diego
and the United States. This local and national recognition has increased our
growth potential and we are welcoming talented individuals to join our team.
We need new team members who can help us reach our goal of improving the
quality of healthcare that produces impactful Clinical Decision Support
systems. Our high quality engineering solutions are positively impacting
legacy healthcare systems and integrating them with contemporary technologies
so that patients and physicians alike are presented with the best healthcare
delivery options available. Cognitive needs individuals with the right skill
and knowledge set to help us continue our growth and mission of positively
impacting the world of healthcare. We offer a competitive compensation /
benefits package and the opportunity to earn equity through incentive stock
options.

Please send resume to careers AT cognitivemedicine.com with Quality Assurance
Engineer in the subject line.

Cognitive Medical Systems is an Equal Employment Opportunity (EEO) employer
and welcomes all qualified applicants. Applicants will receive fair and
impartial consideration without regard to race, sex, color, religion, national
origin, age, disability, veteran status, genetic data, or religion or other
legally protected.

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time Looking for Full Stack Web Developers, Front End Developers,
Back End Developers, APPLY HERE: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)
\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 21 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

When we started in January 2014, we made $101K. Last month, we made $390K.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2014/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2014/)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on our startup role models: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-
models-too/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-models-too/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over payroll and fixed
costs and distribute it among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers.

• Personal Development Program - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individuall choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a
fitness tracker, we want our teammates to improve themselves.

• Free Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
ChrisFilo
Stanford University - Stanford, CA, USA - Full time - Full Stack developer -
VISA

Stanford University is looking for full-stack engineers to help grow a web
platform for sharing and analysing scientific data - OpenfMRI.org. You’ll be
working closely with Stanford scientists to push forward our vision of open
and reproducible research. We’re looking for passionate and open minded
individuals with advanced Python coding skills and experience with the Django
framework to join our enthusiastic and friendly team. You should be
comfortable working within the entire development stack from building and
configuring servers and services, through to implementing user interactions
and design. Every day at Stanford will present learning opportunities with the
smartest minds in the world, where your comfort zone will be continually
challenged. Your work will have direct influence on availability of
neuroimaging data which will lead to better understanding on how the brain
works and how to treat neurological disorders.

Stanford University is an equal employment opportunity and affirmative action
employer and is committed to recruiting and hiring qualified women,
minorities, protected veterans and individuals with disabilities.

We welcome application from non-US residents (we can help with obtaining a
VISA).

Responsibilities: \- Build and maintain a high-performance & scalable web
platform \- Develop solutions for handling and curating big datasets \- Write
front-end code using HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, and the Django template engine \-
Proactively look for ways to improve performance, simplify interactions, and
make the platform better \- Collaborate closely on a shared vision with
Stanford research staff and the wider open source community

Qualifications: \- Disciplined approach to testing, quality assurance, and
delivery \- Solid understanding of the full web technology stack \- Extensive
experience with web infrastructure \- Strong command of web standards, CSS-
based design \- Expert Python programming skills \- Deep knowledge of the
Django framework

Minimum Skills: \- B.S. or higher in Computer science, or equivalent \-
Detail-oriented with uncompromisingly high standards \- Understanding of CS
concepts such as: common data structures and algorithms,
profiling/optimization \- Good understanding of OS concepts & internals with
Linux/Unix/BSD, and practical knowledge of shell scripting \- Good
communication skills and high degree of responsibility for the delivered code

Additional skills: \- Past contributions to open source projects \- Experience
with analysing spatio-temporal data \- Experience with semantic web
technologies

If you are interested please apply here:
[https://stanford.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=6...](https://stanford.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=65554)

------
jspiral
Welocalize | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) | Lead Developer

We help Google, Harley Davidson, PayPal, Expedia, John Deere, Blackboard,
Marriott, Cisco, and many more demanding brands get to market around the world
by providing a global localization workforce.

\----------------------------------------

About the project

\----------------------------------------

We already have an automated supply chain and internal project and accounting
systems. we now want to build:

\- predictive models to estimate the output quality and delivery date of a
task, at every stage of execution

\- a work assignment system to decide which worker in our pool should be
assigned each incoming task

\- tools that use NLP, machine learning, and signal analysis to analyze
incoming content and improve the signal for our predictions

\- web applications(s) to help our supply chain management team better analyze
the worker pool, run training campaigns, discover at-risk tasks earlier, and
generally benefit from the smart stuff we're doing

We're starting a new team in Santa Monica to focus on this. Starting with two
developers and a data scientist (plus some extra support), we'll build an MVP
and pilot it in production with some of our largest clients.

\----------------------------------------

Who we're looking for

\----------------------------------------

Looking for an experienced senior developer who has built complex production
web applications.

Skills needed: \- Able to take the lead on making design decisions, setting
standards in a team, and resolving issues

\- Able to learn new programming languages

\- Able to assess the merits of frameworks and 3rd party systems

\- Basic knowledge of html / css / javascript (e.g. to build simple admin
screens)

\- Know enough linux and AWS to set up servers and clusters

\- Willing to help steer the product direction

Nice to have:

\- knowledge of Rails or Django (so we can reference the design of these
frameworks when discussing how to set things up)

\----------------------------------------

What we offer

\----------------------------------------

This is a chance to build systems from scratch in whatever technologies we
choose, while gaining data science and machine learning chops.

We are a stable, profitable company, and will not be asking for death marches.

We have 401k match, health insurance, and other typical benefits. The
environment will be flexible and informal.

\----------------------------------------

Tech stack

\----------------------------------------

I'm thinking we should consider using python as our main backend language,
since many of the toolkits on the data science side use it. But we're going to
have a heterogeneous environment regardless. I'd be fine with using Go, Scala,
Rust, Elixir, or some other hot language for some of our stack if it helps
interest the right person.

If you have any interest in this, please email me directly:
doug.knoll@welocalize.com

------
jedanbik
Scry Analytics – Raleigh, NC

Senior ETL Developer (Pentaho/Talend)

We are in urgent need of a senior ETL developer professional with some or all
of the following skills and background (7-9 years of ETL experience):

    
    
       * Pentaho and Talend experts on a full-time basis; for most situations we are using Pentaho suite and Talend-DI.
    
       * Applicants must have a development background with enterprise Databases like SQLServer and Oracle (or preferably PostgreSQL) and their respective scripting platforms.
    
       * Applicants must have a development background with high-performance ETL tuning and a reasonable amount of experience in core Java development.
    
       * Applicants should eventually be good teammates within Scry Analytics and good at working directly with our enterprise customers.
    
       * We have these openings in our San Jose and in our Raleigh offices (in the United States) and we are looking to hire at the associate level, and at the mid-manager levels.
    
       * Domain knowledge of networking technologies and operations will be good to have; in any case, the candidate should be open to learn the skills on the job.
    
       * Working knowledge of parallel computing, structured and unstructured databases, machine learning and artificial intelligence is definitely a plus (but not a pre-requisite)
    
       * Scripting skills on Linux is a must.
    

The English word, "Scry" means "crystal ball gazing". Scry Analytics
(www.scryanalytics.com) provides Big Data Science solutions to do predictive
and prescriptive analytics (i.e., to "forecast the future") and our aim is to:

    
    
       * Codify work-flows in the services industries so that they are well-defined & repeatable.
    
       * Collate and harmonize client's data that is required for such work-flow systems.
    
       * Provide Scry Analytics' proprietary data that improves the key performance indicators and the characteristics of such work-flow systems.
    
       * Use our proprietary Big Data Science platform as well as deep Computer Science & Math algorithms to build decision support systems that improve the metrics related to these work-flows.
    

Although Scry Analytics provides analytics and Big Data Science services, our
aim is to minimize these services by providing automation and software
solutions (where we can). We are currently solving problems in the following
domains:

    
    
       * Retail
    
       * Banking and Insurance
    
       * Inventory & Transportation of After Market Parts; Maintenance
    
       * Utilities and Telecom
    
       * Health care
    

Since most techniques that Scry Analytics is using are taken from cutting-edge
research, the kind of solutions that we are building are unlikely to be built
by companies that provide data analysts in a staff augmentation mode or those
that provide IT professionals. So, we are looking for Bachelors, Masters, and
PhDs in computer science, data analytics or math that have a "research" or
"advanced development" bent.﻿

------
ncbk12
COLUMBUS, OHIO – Full Stack Engineer w/Ruby on Rails Focus

==== QUICK INTRO ====

NextChapter ([http://www.nextchapterbk.com/](http://www.nextchapterbk.com/))
is seeking Ruby on Rails / Angular.js developer to join the team and help us
push the product to the finish-line! If you want to be part of a startup
that's right on the cusp of launching, without the risk associated with
starting from scratch or working completely on your own, this might be just
the right fit.

We have a working product with attorneys signed up and ready to start paying.
With a clear path to revenue, pre-orders from current beta testers and a
founding team full of ambition & tenacity, NextChapter is ready to take this
bootstrapping startup to cash flow positive within months, with your help.

 __* If interested, email janine(at)nextchapterbk(dot)com with an intro and
resume. __*

==== DESIRED SKILLS ====

Our ideal candidates will have the following skills:

    
    
      • Ruby 2.X
    
      • Rails 4.X
    
      • Postgresql
    
      • Javascript
    
      • Coffeescript
    
      • Angular.js
    
      • or other Javascript MVC frameworks
    
    

==== ADDITIONAL EXPERTISE ====

    
    
      • GitHub experience working with others in a team to fork & pull
    
      • Experience with Balsamiq mockups and Trello for project management
    
      • A firm grasp of object oriented analysis and design
    
      • Startup experience a plus
    
    

===== ABOUT THE COMPANY =====

NextChapter is a legal startup helping attorneys prepare bankruptcy documents
online. "Turbotax for Lawyers"

Bankruptcy is not a fun thing to go through but there are 1.5M bankruptcies
filed each year. These individuals are paying attorneys a flat fee of $1,500
to do the work, but NextChapter is taking the pain away from both the debtor
and the attorney. They do this by making the TurboTax of bankruptcy software,
streamlining the process of filing a 75-page form to using an intuitive online
system.

NextChapter saves the average attorney 50 hours & $12,000 per month by
offering per-case pricing, cloud-based access and most importantly, an
intuitive navigation platform.

Check us out online:

    
    
      • Website: http://www.nextchapterbk.com/ 
    
      • Twitter: https://twitter.com/NextChapterBK 
    
      • AngelList: https://angel.co/nextchapter/jobs/ 
    
      • Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NextChapterBK
    
    

Read an article written by founder, Janine Holsinger on the Legal Startup
market and posted on popular legal blog, Lawyerist -
[http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-startups/](http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-
startups/)

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1]. We
recently made Inc.'s list of 10 Most Innovative Startups of 2014 [2] along
with Mashable's list of 10 Startups to Watch in 2015 [3].

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week, delivering over
1,000,000 meals nationwide monthly. The nature of our business carries with it
unique supply chain and logistical challenges that require purpose-built
solutions and data analysis.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, RSpec, Haml, Sass

We're hiring:

\- Frontend Developers: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Ember would be awesome but not
required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- Business Intelligence Engineer -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=39494](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=39494)

\- System Administrator (Jersey City, NJ) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11092](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11092)

\- SysOps Engineer: This person will join a team that's designing a high
availability, distributed AWS architecture to serve our customers, fulfillment
centers, and e-commerce operation. (Chef, Puppet, Ruby or Python exp. is a
plus) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

This role comes with health, dental, and vision insurance, a flexible vacation
policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes) [2]
[http://www.inc.com/rebecca-borison/most-innovative-
startups-...](http://www.inc.com/rebecca-borison/most-innovative-
startups-2014.html) [3]
[http://mashable.com/2014/12/16/startups-2015](http://mashable.com/2014/12/16/startups-2015)

------
aghuwalewala
Python/Django Developer // Tripnary // Chicago, IL or Mumbai, India (Locals
ONLY)

jobs@tripnary.com

=== About Tripnary ===

Tripnary is a seed-funded, an early stage travel startup based in Chicago.
Tripnary is a disruptive mobile app that lets you create your travel bucket
list and compare airfares to every destination on the list in one tap.
Tripnary can be best described as Pinterest meets Kayak. We have a slick
mobile app with a jaw-dropping design that blows away everyone who sees it. We
work out of 1871, the coolest co-working space for the city’s digital
startups.

=== About the role ===

Tripnary is seeking a highly motivated visionary with experience in building
scalable servers to join the team. As a partner, you will

\-- Collaborate with the founders to refine and execute on the Tripnary
vision.

\-- Spearhead end-to-end development and participate in planning,
architecture, design and implementation of a beautiful and intuitive travel
app.

\-- Guide the product roadmap and help deliver features that provide maximum
value to Tripnary’s users.

\-- Be a team player with an open mind possessing confidence to make important
product-related decisions.

=== What Tripnary offers ===

Tripnary promises a fun, energetic, and fast-paced startup environment and the
opportunity to be an early member of a growing team of passionate and tight-
knit group of young entrepreneurs with a vision. Because we are a startup,
everyone on the team is fully involved on multiple levels. This allows you to
gain a great deal of experience both within and beyond your specific area of
expertise as everyone works cohesively to accomplish a greater goal. The
founder brings over a decade of combined experience with software development
and technology businesses delivering million-dollar software products. You
will be coming into a very goal-oriented, technically grounded team. We
promise exciting challenges, a broad range of experiences across a variety of
projects and the chance to make a difference while working in a casual but
fast-paced setting. Just remember to work hard and party harder (or in our
case, travel farther — just make sure to bring back a fridge magnet from your
adventures!).

=== What we are looking for ===

We are looking for people with:

\-- Experience building web applications in Python/Django with either MySQL,
PostgreSQL, or MongoDB

\-- Experience with RESTful web services (Google Maps, Foursquare, Facebook,
Wikipedia, etc.), JSON, XML, and SQL

\-- Understanding of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

\-- Enjoy creating innovative implementations that push the platform to the
limit

\-- Passionate about delivering a delightful experience to users

\-- Experience deploying and hosting applications on Amazon Web Services,
Heroku, or other cloud environments

\-- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming including algorithms,
data structures, and design patterns

\-- Creative thinker with excellent analytical, troubleshooting, and debugging
skills

\-- Self-motivated, enthusiastic, fast learner with the ability to work in a
team environment

\-- Ability to wear many different hats

\-- Attitude to thrive in a fun, fast-paced startup environment

We prefer people with:

\-- Understanding of machine learning, Hadoop, and/or MapReduce

\-- Passion and love for everything travel

\-- Appreciation for design thinking

\-- Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer science/engineering or related
field

=== Compensation ===

We provide competitive packages with both a salary and generous equity.
Compensation for this position will consist of a substantial company equity as
we are looking for the right partner with an entrepreneurial mindset. This
ensures that we all take ownership of Tripnary and have a vested personal
interest in its success.

=== How to apply ===

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

Note: This is NOT a remote position. All applicants MUST be able to work from
our offices in Chicago.

Note 2: All applicants MUST be authorized to work in the U.S. without
sponsorship.

Note 3: This posting is for principals ONLY. Please do NOT contact if you are
a recruiter or a development agency.

------
voleon
Voleon Capital Management - Berkeley, CA - visa, full time

Voleon is hiring for several positions, job descriptions below. Interested
applicants are encouraged to send a cover letter and CV to working@voleon.com.
Please indicate the positions you are interested in within your email.

* Member of Research Staff

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

Our team includes a Berkeley statistics professor and PhD's from top-tier
schools. You will have a high impact, and you can expect frequent interaction
with other researchers, officers, and the founders. We take a rigorous
approach to building trading systems, and we actively foster a collegial,
intellectual environment.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

Our offices are in downtown Berkeley, a few minutes' walk from campus and
BART.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us. The following criteria, while
not all requirements, illustrate the demands of this role.

    
    
        + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning
        + Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record, graduate coursework, or competition placement
        + Substantial programming experience and interest in software development techniques
        + Competence in solving large-scale computing problems
        + Track record as an applied researcher
        + Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)
    

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

* Systems Software Engineer

Technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge machine learning
techniques seeks an exceptionally capable software engineer. You will
architect and implement new production trading systems, machine learning
infrastructure, data integration pipelines, and large-scale storage systems.

The firm researches and deploys machine learning and statistical trading
strategies that are designed to generate attractive returns without being
dependent on the performance of the overall market. Join a team of under 30
people that includes a professor at a premier university as well as over ten
PhDs and two MBAs from top schools, led by the founder and CEO of a successful
Internet infrastructure technology firm. The firm’s offices are within walking
distance from BART and from the UC Berkeley campus in downtown Berkeley,
California. We have a casual and collegial office environment, weekly catered
lunches, and offer competitive benefits packages.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

We are growing rapidly. Willingness to take initiative and a gritty
determination to productize are essential.

Qualifications:

    
    
        + Experience developing with C/C++/Python/Go in a Linux environment with a focus on performance, concurrency, and correctness.
        + Experience working in TCP/IP networking, multithreading and server development.
        + Experience working with common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP, SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.)
        + Experience architecting and designing highly-available critical systems.
        + Experience architecting and designing large-scale data management infrastructure.
        + Experience working in large codebases and building modular, manageable code.
    

Useful Skills:

    
    
        + Experience with debugging and performance profiling, including the use of tools such as strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.
        + Experience with build and test automation tools.
        + Experience working with well-defined change management processes.
        + Has experience hunting down RDBMS performance problems, understands indexing options, can read an execution/explain plan, has some experience with ORM and optimization at the code layer, etc.
        + Experience with messaging queues (such as RabbitMQ and Redis), as well as distributed caching systems.
    

* Software Engineer, Data

Fast-growing science- and technology-driven company seeks a Software Engineer
for data and operations. You will work with the RnD, Software, Infrastructure
and Trading teams to develop, test, deploy, and manage research and production
software.

The firm researches and deploys machine learning and statistical trading
strategies that are designed to generate attractive returns without being
dependent on the performance of the overall market. Join a team of under 30
people that includes a professor at a premier university as well as over ten
PhDs and two MBAs from top schools, led by the founder and CEO of a successful
Internet infrastructure technology firm. The firm’s offices are within walking
distance from BART and from the UC Berkeley campus in downtown Berkeley,
California. We have a casual and collegial office environment, weekly catered
lunches, and offer competitive benefits packages.

Focus areas include creating software infrastructure for our research
department and production trading systems, as well as supporting the next
generation of our compute and storage hardware systems. We seek a candidate
who can bring both development and operations skills to rework existing
software infrastructure and guide testing/automation of new and ongoing
deployments.

Qualifications:

    
    
        + Experience with Unix-like OSes and open-source technologies
        + Proficiency in at least one programming language
        + Experience leading the deployment and maintenance of critical software systems
        + Experience in operations for highly available services
        + Experience designing and implementing processes for continuous integration
        + Experience with configuration management and IT automation
        + Knowledge of databases and database administration
    

Additional Skills (Not Required):

    
    
        + Knowledge of distributed systems, cluster computing, and fault tolerance
        + Industrial experience as a software engineer
        + Experience working in a technology-focused startup

------
vonnik
FutureAdvisor: Online Investment Management in San Francisco

[https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com) \-
[http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2](http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2)

== Experienced infrastructure engineer, San Francisco ==

FutureAdvisor is an automated investment manager. We help our customers cut
their investment fees, avoid excessive risks and save on taxes, so that they
and their families will face better choices down the road.

We're seeking an infrastructure engineer. Your job will be to keep
FutureAdvisor running smoothly. It might be deploying and maintaining server
clusters on EC2, building tools to automate our deployment pipelines or
designing and implementing a new piece of the request pipeline. Your job will
be to make FutureAdvisor as fast and reliable as possible.

You might be a good fit if you have experience writing production code, but
you'd rather be building out the running systems. You're security-conscious
and detailed-oriented when it comes to provisioning servers and designing
deployment processes. You have a strong desire to automate everything, but you
know when introducing automation might be a bad idea. You're comfortable in
Bash and Ruby.

As a FutureAdvisor infrastructure engineer you might work on improving our
Chef cookbooks to make it easier for others to deploy services. You'll spend
time identifying and eliminating likely reasons for FutureAdvisor to go down.
You'll also work on building out more tools to manage and track our server
cluster using AWS technologies like EC2, S3, OpsWorks, and VPC.

Skills you'll need: * Experience working with AWS * Experience provisioning
and maintaining VPC instances on AWS * Knowledge of service oriented
infrastructure * Knowledge of working with Linux and Bash scripts * Experience
with infrastructure management tools like Chef or Puppet * Bonus: Experience
launching Ruby on Rails apps

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VM6LU...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VM6LUGTF9UM)

== Interactive Designer/PM, San Francisco ==

You're seeking meaningful work solving problems in an organization that
supports design. FutureAdvisor distills the complexity of finance into a
simple interface so that our customers can understand and grow their life
savings. We're giving working- and middle-class households a powerful
portfolio management tool that they never had access to, until now.

You've designed interactive apps for the web and mobile. We reach more than
150,000 users who depend on us to monitor their nest eggs. You're used to
reasoning about the scope of various features' functionality, and how to
implement them. You like imagining how touch targets, palette, patterns,
information architecture and microcopy can make UX smooth.

You know that UX is more than just product. Every touch point, from marketing
and sales to onboarding and support, are all part of the total experience we
want to improve. We're looking for designers to work with our engineers and
product managers to make sure that FutureAdvisor is delighting its customers
from start to finish.

What we're looking for: * Background in interactive design * Portfolio of web
and/or mobile apps * Empathetic and practical individuals

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VM6Lc...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VM6Lc2TF9UM)

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
write a failing test before fixing a bug. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the entire development lifecycle from
design to maintenance.

Perks:

\- Conveniently located in downtown SF, a few minutes' walk from Montgomery St
station

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k

\- Fruit, snacks. Bagels and lunch each provided 1x a week.

\- A spacious new office complete with a living room couch, big screen TV, PS3
and darts.

To apply, please contact hr_tech@locusenergy.com

===========================================================

Senior Front End Engineer

Responsibilities:

\- Design and build dynamic end-user interfaces (including data
visualization), using Javascript, CSS & HTML

\- Be a key part of the software development process, designing scalable front
end systems, and working together with an existing development team

\- Provide input on emerging software technologies that the company could
incorporate into the overall plan

Skills:

\- Expertise in JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, and general web technologies

\- Expert in client-side JavaScript frameworks, especially Ember

\- Experience with RESTful APIs

\- Knowledge of current W3C standards

\- Having a github or bitbucket account available for review is a plus

\- Nice to have

\-- Experience working with server-side technologies (e.g., Spring MVC,
Django)

\-- JavaScript unit testing experience

\-- Knowledge of JavaScript engine internals and/or performance tuning

\-- Experience with SASS or LESS

\-- UI/UX design and experience

===========================================================

Senior Backend Engineer

Responsibilities:

\- Design and build infrastructure software to manage and process energy data
and support front-end interfaces

\- Be a key part of the software development process, designing scalable
systems, designing/testing security measures, and working together with an
existing development team

\- Provide input on emerging software technologies that the company could
incorporate into the overall plan

Skills:

\- Solid development skills, particularly related to Java, Scala, Python
and/or SQL

\- Experience working on high-availability, large-scale data systems

\- Proven deep expertise in a java or scala library (e.g., author, framework
committer, etc.) a plus

\- Having a github or bitbucket account available for review is a plus

\- Experience with RESTful APIs

===========================================================

Solar Data Engineer / Data Scientist

Responsibilities:

\- Develop new solar analysis algorithms and visualizations using R

\- Become a subject matter expert with respect to solar energy production

\- Conduct independent and team investigation into analysis problems, and
develop automated analytic solutions

Skills:

\- Graduate-level engineering or statistics degree

\- Experience writing code in an environment with source control and code
reviews

\- Excellent communication skills

\- Nice to have expertise

\-- Experience mining big data sets

\-- Understanding of electric power concepts

\-- Experience working with solar power

\-- Smart-meter or smart-grid experience

\-- Experience writing R code and SQL queries

To apply, please contact hr_tech@locusenergy.com

------
Sproutworx
Notion - Portland, OR - Full-stack Developer
[http://usenotion.com](http://usenotion.com)

Notion is a new company in Portland, OR that’s dedicated to changing the way
people use data to make decisions.

You’re ready to be a key player at a startup using the latest in front-end and
backend technologies to provide better insights for workers like us to make
better data-driven decisions when building products, systems, and businesses.
We think there is a huge opportunity for teams to leverage the data they
already have and we’re ready to provide the fast-paced, forward-thinking
environment you’ve been dreaming of.

Come join our startup team with a track record of success to create your
perfect future.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

Be a leader of product development. We believe design and engineering coexist
side-by-side, so you’ll work closely with us on user experience, design, and
technology – not just on technical feasibility, but creative possibilities.
This is your opportunity to create an amazing product and see it grow beyond
even what we can imagine.

A generalist that loves the details. You love front-end development, but are
just as comfortable server-side. You believe in writing maintainable,
performant code. You believe in tests and testing. You see the web as just
another client and want to push the limits of what’s possible. You know what
it takes to scale a team, and you're interested in sharing your knowledge to
help make that happen.

Love a challenge. Embrace risk. We know startups aren’t for everyone, and so
do you. We don’t have to put in 80hr work weeks, but you know that fixing that
last bug matters and means a huge win for our latest customer; that we’ll try
a lot of new things and some will work, some will not; that we’re building the
best team you’ve ever been a member of.

Requirements:

* Strong command of core front-end (HTML5, Javascript, JSON) and backend (Ruby, Python, Go) technologies

* Confidence in designing clean, intuitive APIs and useful abstractions

* Worked with REST APIs and comfortable with the whole request / response lifecycle.

* Strong understanding of JQuery and DOM manipulation techniques

* Experience developing complex applications

* Experience integrating data from third-party APIs

* Expert debugging skills

* Awareness of security topics and an interest in building secure solutions

Here are some “nice-to-haves”:

* Exposure to true agile methodologies

* Familiarity with automated build tools and Continuous Integration

* Understanding of what it takes to implement an application with cross-browser support

Email us at jobs@usenotion.com

------
capkutay
WebAction - Downtown Palo Alto, CA. Local only

[http://webaction.com](http://webaction.com)

Hiring Lead Front-End Developers, UI/UX designers, Web Developers, and Big
Data Platform Developers (java).

WebAction is a real-time big data platform that bridges the gap between users
and terabytes/petabytes of diverse, fast moving, and physically disparate data
with a simple, SQL interface and state-of-the-art visual app designer. We do
this by offering high-speed acquisition of over 50 types of data sources with
pre-built adapters, distributed stream processing and caching, and real-time
querying of stored data in one platform. As a result, our customers rapidly
create real-time, mission critical data-driven solutions that would normally
take months to years of development effort with a mish-mash of multiple paid
products or development-intensive open source libraries.

Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records (CEO of
WebLogic/GoldenGate Software, executive team from GoldenGate software),
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.
We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm
with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the Lead Front-End Developer Position:

-Turn mockups and wireframes into functional, fluid web components

-Implementing beautiful and robust dashboards using d3.js or other js/HTML5 charting libraries

-Building re-usable dashboard-development frameworks

-Creating user interface and web apps for various industry applications like ATM monitoring, predictive fraud detection, and data center monitoring

Requirements:

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

-Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

Nice to haves

-Experience with Backbone.js, angular.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

-An interest in the type of scalable systems you hear about at Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

-You’re interested in telling stories and revealing anomalies through data visualization

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper)

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience with HBase or Cassandra or Elasticsearch

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

For the Web Developer position, you should be well versed in HTML/CSS/jQuery.
You should be able to work with designers to create visual components that
maintain the integrity of the design while achieving fluid performance in the
browser.

If you're interested, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@webaction.com

------
blakeweb
Senior Python Data Scientist and Senior Software Engineer - Recursion
Pharmaceuticals

Question for you: What's the most challenging, most impactful set of data
problems you could be working on?

We’re a small and fast-growing biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors
including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput genetic
perturbation experiments in human cells, automated image segmentation and
quantitation of hundreds of features for every cell, and machine learning and
statistics to find new treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than anyone
has previously thought possible. If that sounds like a lot of biology, don’t
worry—you’ll be up to speed in a week or two. Just know this: there are more
than 5,000 rare genetic diseases, in total affecting more than 10 million
people in the US alone, and only a handful are treatable. We aim to find
treatments for 100 of them in the next 10 years. See who we are at
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

We’re looking for exceptional computational scientists to help lead our
analysis efforts, with the following criteria:

\- Native-level fluency in probability, statistics and modeling; several years
of experience in statistics, machine learning, and software development
solving problems using lots of data, ideally using python’s scientific stack;
thorough understanding of fundamentals of machine learning such as cross-
validation and learning curves, plus an ability to explore new types of data
independently and get an effective guess as to what sorts of models and
assumptions make sense as a starting point.

\- A track record of outstanding projects, publications, or presentations that
demonstrate successful application of the above talents.

\- Motivation to tackle some of the most challenging data problems around, to
work with other sharp and highly-motivated individuals with diverse
backgrounds, and to make lots of patients’ lives dramatically better.

\- Biology background not required; intellectual curiosity and motivation to
learn is critical.

\- Key tools and skills (not all required): python, machine learning, sklearn,
ipython, data science, pandas, interactive analysis, linux fluency,
bioinformatics (definitely not required)

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-
data-scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

More openings including software engineering roles:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

Recursion Pharmaceuticals is based in Research Park at the edge of the
mountains overlooking Salt Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is
literally out our back door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts.

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan (on-site, full time)

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're looking to hire senior software developers and software
designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python (Flask+SQLAlchemy),
        Objective-C (and some Swift), Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js (with CoffeeScript),
        QT, Node.js, and a good helping of Ruby and Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design. Last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per week.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
        We pair when it makes sense.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience building
        software with a variety of tools and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

If you have any questions about our jobs or hiring process, feel free to drop
me a line:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Thailand, Mexico, India,
Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We just went to Portugal...where do you
want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)).

We are excited to hear from you!

------
rsp1984
At DotProduct, a mobile 3D Computer Vision company, we have two open full-time
positions in engineering. Location is either in our R&D headquarters located
in Wiesbaden, Germany (Frankfurt am Main area) or in our office in Waltham,
MA.

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
      
      == About the Senior R&D engineer position:

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong Computer Vision or
Graphics background and experience in GPGPU or mobile development (ideally
both), to join our core technology R&D. We prefer candidates who are
proficient both on a theoretical/algorithmic level and in practical
implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of Computer Vision and
Graphics algorithms, and who can make contributions to our product and core
technology from the start. Candidates should be able to present relevant work
experience either through previous work (employed, freelance, PhD studies,
Post-Doc etc..) or extra-curricular work / open source contributions.

    
    
      == About the Software Engineer in Mobile position:

We are looking for a strong, hands-on, detail-oriented coder with experience
in mobile development (Android or iOS), to join front-end and tools
development. Practical skill and programming experience are preferred over
academic achievements for this role. Required language skills are Java and
C++. Experience in iOS technologies (Objective-C, Swift, Metal), bash, Python,
Javascript and web-development are a plus (but not required). A background in
Computer Vision and Graphics is not required, however the ability and interest
to learn about them is. Also, candidates should have the ability to discuss,
design and implement UI.

    
    
      == General information:

Our technology stack is for the most part Java, C++ and GPU languages.
Platforms we target are (in order of importance) Android, MacOS, Windows,
Linux and iOS. We strive to make everything we do really really fast. Our R&D
team is still intimate so any new hire can have large impact on product and
future developments. Both positions are local and full-time. We prefer
candidates who are able to spend at least 3 full days per week together with
the team in the office. Besides a well-above market rate salary and a nice
work place we offer the opportunity to work with an international team of
smart people on leading mobile Computer Vision technology. Significant equity
is part of the compensation package.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time dense 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced
camera sensors. Our current product, the DPI-7 Kit (consisting of an off the
shelf NVIDIA tablet and a Primesense Carmine sensor) has been launched in
August 2013 and enjoys great success with high-end 3D professionals in various
industries. We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our
office locations are Houston, TX (manufacturing and order execution), Boston,
MA (management, marketing, sales) and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

~~~
eli_gottlieb
_drools_

 _mails resume_

------
spulec
YipitData, NYC, Fulltime. VISAs welcome.

Data Systems Engineer: [http://yipitdata.com/jobs/#job-
engineer](http://yipitdata.com/jobs/#job-engineer)

YipitData develops clever ways to learn about businesses from online data. We
specialize in acquiring this difficult to obtain but extremely valuable
information through modern, large-scale technology.

We are profitable, VC backed, and our clients include the largest funds on
Wall Street. Our goal is to predict quarterly financial performance and
identify long-term inflection points for every public internet company. There
are over 100 such companies today that create meaningful data, and 15 new ones
go public every year.

We are building the premier destination for understanding data about important
companies. We think this is the future ([http://avc.com/2012/08/it-is-hard-to-
hide-from-the-web/](http://avc.com/2012/08/it-is-hard-to-hide-from-the-web/))
of investment research.

YipitData:

\- Python + Redis + MySQL

\- Continous integration with Travis CI and Buildbot

\- Continuous deployment

\- Cloud hosting in AWS with Cloudformation and Chef

\- "Automate the boring stuff"

You:

\- Conscientious about assumptions baked into a system

\- Critical eye for small things that "seem off"

\- Disdain for inefficient processes (you often find yourself complaining
about elevator algorithms)

\- Curiosity to dig deep into issues that you don't fully understand

Your first day will consist of:

\- Fresh bagels (is there any other way to start a new job in NYC?)

\- Unwrapping your new MacBook

\- Your first commit (adding yourself to our about page)

\- Your first production rollout (this is automatic since we practice
continuous deployment)

\- Introduction meetings with team members from across the company

\- Learn about our different products by going through the codebase with
another engineer

\- Welcome drinks!

Your first week will involve training for the following:

\- Overview of our infrastructure

\- Introduction to Finance

\- Web Extraction

\- Introduction to Sell Side Research

\- Introduction to Outsourcing

\- Overview of our internal libraries that allow us to quickly develop new
products

Within three months of joining, you will:

\- Investigate and evaluate the potential for new data products

\- Help write the technical spec for a new data product

\- Take primary ownership for the development and maintenance of that product

\- Configure the servers in the production environment for this product

\- Work with data analysts to refine the resulting data from this product

\- Start to contribute back to the shared libraries we use across products

\- Pair program with data analysts on smaller projects

\- Help in recruiting more data engineers

We offer highly competitive salary, equity, and excellent benefits. YipitData
promotes strong engineering and company cultures; candidates should be excited
about being a part of a fast growing start-up.

Send me an email if you are interested: steve@yipit.com

------
iotum
Iotum Global Holdings - Los Angeles - Full Time

We are a software company in need of a rock-star Systems Engineer with DevOps
leanings to join our team.

    
    
      You eat/sleep/breathe technology. 
      Technology is your passion, your hobby, your lifestyle. 
      You are a tinkerer, driven by the desire to innovate.
      Repetitive manual tasks are your pet peeve, and you derive satisfaction out of automation.
      You are OS agnostic.
      You are connected to and involved in the tech community.
      You love participating in hack-a-thons.
      Nerf dart guns are your weapon of choice.
    

Does this describe you? If so, we'd love to hear from you.

The ideal candidate will be ready to hit the ground running from day 1,
working closely with our Software Architect to build the next generation
teleconferencing platform and suite of collaboration tools.

Unlike many other environments, more than half of our employees wear technical
hats so they're pretty self-sufficient (ie desktop support isn't really a
thing around our office). The primary focus of this role will be building and
maintaining our customer-facing (and revenue-generating) products and
services.

Knowledge and experience in any of the following areas will put you at the
front of the pack:

    
    
      FreeSWITCH, Asterisk, or any other VOIP/SIP experience
      Designing highly-available infrastructure using AWS EC2, VPC, S3, etc
      Working within an Agile / Scrum team
    

Responsibilities:

    
    
      Assist Software Architect in designing and deploying a cutting edge technology platform using AWS
      Maintain a diverse, distributed network of collocated and AWS-based servers running Windows and Linux
      Identify opportunities to automate and improve processes that enable DevOps team to be more productive
      Troubleshoot system issues escalated from Customer Service team
      Advise DevOps team on Security best practices
      Share on call rotation with rest of DevOps team
    

Following satisfactory completion of a 90-day probationary period, you will
become eligible for a comprehensive benefits package that includes 100%
employer-paid medical, dental, and life insurance as well as 401k matching and
paid sick/vacation time.

You must be authorized to work in the United States. Only _local_ candidates
that meet the above qualifications will be contacted for interview.

About the Company: iotum is an international company with roots in VoIP,
telecom switch development, and innovative voice and mobile services. Today,
we provide several teleconferencing platforms and collaboration services to
millions of users worldwide, and are working on the next generation of virtual
services to make it easier to collaborate and converse around the world.

Apply at: jobs-devops@iotum.com, and include 'Hacker News' in the subject.

------
FleurShakespear
If you have a passion for design and experience in HTML, this may be of
Interest to you!

At Travis Perkins in Northampton (UK), there is currently an excellent
opportunity for an ambitious individual looking to get their foot on the IT
ladder.

If you are interested email me at fleur.shakespeare@travisperkins.co.uk or
click on the following link:

[http://ig29.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_travisperkins01.asp?s=4A515F4...](http://ig29.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_travisperkins01.asp?s=4A515F4E5A565B1A&jobid=126631,3435254135&key=26817091&c=122148223415)

------
genopharmix
Data Science, Vector Space, Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics, Data
Acquisition, Dataset development, Data Interpretation, Visualization
(experimental as opposed to formal methods preferred)

Languages: Tcl

Intern, Full-Time, Contract

Email: genopharmix@gmail.com

------
kedargj
McKinsey Digital Labs - NY and SF - Full time - Front End Engineers/
Developers

McKinsey Digital Labs is the in-house client focused digital delivery group of
McKinsey & Company. MDL combines user-centered design with unparalleled
business knowledge and world-class agile development skills to deliver
impactful digital experiences. We are a team of passionate designers,
architects and developers solving tough problems for our clients.

We deliver service design concepts, experiential prototypes and production-
ready apps to transform our client’s businesses. Despite being part of a
large, multinational organization, MDL works more like a small startup
company.

Role:

As Front-End Developer at MDL, you will work in small teams in a highly
collaborative way, use the latest technologies and enjoy seeing the direct
impact from your work.

You’ll create both rapid prototypes, usually in a couple of days to 3 weeks,
as well as full-scale applications typically within 2 to 3 months, by working
collaboratively and iteratively through design and development. You will need
to deliver fully functioning web-based and mobile applications that meet the
business goals and requirements of our clients.

As a Front-End Developer at MDL you’ll contribute to the architecture across
the technology stack, from databases to native apps.

Do you have the passion and experience to:

    
    
      - Build prototypes and products using agile development methodologies.
      - Build with Javascript MVC frameworks (e.g., Angular JS, Backbone, etc.)
      - Create responsive/adaptive applications for mobile devices using HTML5/CSS with familiarity in backend technologies. (e.g. Phonegap, Python, Objective-C, etc.)
      - Write and utilize RESTful API services and performance tuning applications.
      - Use relational and non-relational data stores in your applications. (e.g., MongoDB, CouchDB, Cassandra, etc.)
    

In your work do you:

    
    
      -Demonstrate excitement about the impact of emerging / disruptive technologies.
      -Solve problems by processing complex information and presenting it clearly and simply.
      -Provide technical excellence (whilst adhering to Agile software engineering practices such as DRY, TDD, CI) and leadership/mentorship.
      -Want to unleash their inner self-starter and work in an environment that fosters entrepreneurial minds.
      -Play an active role in the community, i.e. speaking at conferences, blogging, contributing to open source projects, etc.
    

We are committed to having a meritocratic and transparent hiring process.

In order to proceed to the next stage of the interview process, we want to
make sure that you are genuinely excited about MDL and are able to solve the
types of challenges we face.

Would you be willing to answer this technical challenge so that the managers
at MDL can evaluate your key competencies before the interview?

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-154/)

If not, email mck@gapjumpers.me and let's discuss your fit for the role.

------
kedargj
Dolby Labs - Sunnyvale, Full time (Embedded Software Engineer)

Dolby Laboratories creates technologies that enhance the entertainment
experience.

We are looking for Embedded Systems Software Engineers in the Advanced Imaging
Group at Dolby. On this team you will revolutionize how people create,
deliver, and enjoy entertainment worldwide on PCs, gaming consoles and mobile
devices. To do that, we need the absolute best talent, including insatiably
curious engineers and scientists.

At Dolby, science meets art, and high tech means more than computer code. As a
member of the Dolby team, you’ll see and hear the results of your work
everywhere, from movie theaters to smartphones. We continue to revolutionize
how people create, deliver, and enjoy entertainment worldwide. To do that, we
need the absolute best talent. We’re big enough to give you all the resources
you need, and small enough so you can make a real difference and earn
recognition for your work. We offer a collegial culture, challenging projects,
and excellent compensation and benefits.

The qualified candidate will develop novel image/video processing and video
compression technology that enables the next generation of Dolby technologies.

The role will involve:

    
    
      - Developing software that enables the next generation video technologies created by Dolby.
      - Working closely with Research group to develop proof of concept platforms, SDKs, plug-ins for external products, etc.
      - Engage in software development, mapping complex processing power intensive algorithms to existing  decoder platforms, writing test procedures, interacting with customers, etc.
      - Analyzing break through video concepts developed by research and provide feedback to research on the specifications and other technical documentation.
      - Comprehension of reference code from research team with in-depth understanding of each module.
      - Analyzing and understanding the system architecture of the TV SoCs, gaming consoles, STB architectures, etc. supplied by partner companies and create high level design to map the Dolby technologies on their products.
    

Application Details:

Apply by sending your resume to dolby@gapjumpers.me or apply at
[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/dolby-
laboratories/qs-19...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/dolby-
laboratories/qs-195/)

We are committed to having a meritocratic and transparent hiring process.

In order to proceed to the next stage of the interview process, we want to
make sure that you are genuinely excited about Dolby and are able to solve the
types of challenges we face.

So, every applicant will be given an equal opportunity to prove themselves to
the engineering team at Dolby in an interview.

------
bambootalent
Bamboo Talent (www.bambootalent.com) - New York, NY

We are a talent search firm, working closely with NYC's tech community, acting
as a true business partner to growing organizations looking to scale their
engineering teams. We care about customer service and operate with respect,
honesty and integrity in every communication.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We meet every client we represent, to ensure our ability
to answer your questions. We focus on understanding our clients’ needs, and
thus allowing you to make an informed decision on whether or not it makes
sense to speak with them.

Some of our clients’ current needs include:

-Senior Python Engineer (Python) - EdTech Startup

-Infrastructure Engineer (Golang) - Post-IPO E-Commerce Company

-Golang Engineer (Go) - SaaS-based Data Analytics Startup

-Front End Developer (JS, D3.js) - SaaS-based Data Analytics Startup

-iOS Engineer (Obj-C) - Pre-IPO E-Commerce Company

-Android Engineer (Core Java) - Pre-IPO E-Commerce Company

-Full Stack Engineer (Ruby) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-iOS Engineer (Objective-C) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-Android Engineer (Core Java) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-Javascript Engineer (Raw, Vanilla JS) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-Lead Front End Engineer (AngularJS) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-API Engineer (Scala) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Applications Engineer (Ruby) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Data Engineer - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Data Scientist (Machine Learning) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Back End Engineer (Python) - Data-focused Startup in Customer Service Space

-Web Applications Engineer (Python or PHP & Javascript) - AdTech Startup

-Javascript Engineer (Core, Native JS) - AdTech Startup

-Back End Engineer (Python) - AdTech Startup

-Front End UI Developer (HTML/CSS, Responsive) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Back End Engineer (Ruby) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-DevOps Engineer (Chef, AWS EC2) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Javascript) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Software Engineer (Deep Python) – Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Senior iOS Engineer (Objective-C) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

Please get in touch to learn further details on these and other
companies/roles we are representing.

email: jon@bambootalent.com

------
senordhuff
Alpha Theory is looking for a DBA with experience using both MS SQL Server and
PostgreSQL. (REMOTE but prefer candidates near our office in Charlotte, NC)

[https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-
position](https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-position)

Alpha Theory, an award-winning leader in improving investment decision
discipline and performance for some of the world's most respected investment
managers, is looking for a Senior DBA with experience in PostgreSQL and
Microsoft SQL Server. Alpha Theory provides SaaS which allows investment
managers to optimize their position sizes and the composition of their
portfolios. We're a small company and have worked hard to create an
entrepreneurial work environment that challenges and enriches. If you're a
skilled DBA with a focus on PostgreSQL and Microsoft SQL Server who is
proactive, take initiative, works well without supervision, and identifies
problems and solutions and takes action before issues arise, we want to hear
from you!

As a Senior DBA reporting to the CTO, your core responsibilities will include:

Keeping our existing production and development databases running optimally
(and get them running optimally where they're not currently). Ensuring our
database environment scales in line with the rapid growth in our client base.
Monitoring production performance and taking quick action to remedy any
problems, including after business hours. Taking part in DR planning and
testing. Assisting developers in optimizing queries. Deploying schema, index,
and procedure changes across our different environments.

Additionally, we have a number of significant projects starting:

A phased migration from SQL Server 2012 Enterprise edition to PostgreSQL.
Design and implementation of historical data marts, including investigation of
tools, system design. Introduction of private database instances for each
client. Required:

Experience in monitoring/alerting, troubleshooting and resolving database
problems. Experience in Performance Tuning and Optimization (PTO), using
native monitoring and troubleshooting tools. Experience with backups, restores
and recovery models, particularly across geographically disparate data
centers. Knowledge of High Availability (HA), Replication and Disaster
Recovery (DR) options for MSSQL Server and PostgreSQL. Knowledge of indexes,
index management, and statistics. Strong ANSI SQL, T-SQL and PL/pgSQL skills.
Good communication and documentation skills.

Desired:

Experience with big data platforms, tools, and technologies. Experience
designing analytic queries for large volumes of financial time series data.
Experience with administration and deployment of schema changes to large
numbers of database instances.

Apply here: [https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-
position](https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-position)

------
senordhuff
Alpha Theory is looking for a DBA with experience using both MS SQL Server and
PostgreSQL. (REMOTE but prefer candidates near our office in Charlotte, NC)

[https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-
position](https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-position)

Alpha Theory, an award-winning leader in improving investment decision
discipline and performance for some of the world's most respected investment
managers, is looking for a Senior DBA with experience in PostgreSQL and
Microsoft SQL Server. Alpha Theory provides SaaS which allows investment
managers to optimize their position sizes and the composition of their
portfolios. We're a small company and have worked hard to create an
entrepreneurial work environment that challenges and enriches. If you're a
skilled DBA with a focus on PostgreSQL and Microsoft SQL Server who is
proactive, take initiative, works well without supervision, and identifies
problems and solutions and takes action before issues arise, we want to hear
from you!

As a Senior DBA reporting to the CTO, your core responsibilities will include:

Keeping our existing production and development databases running optimally
(and get them running optimally where they're not currently). Ensuring our
database environment scales in line with the rapid growth in our client base.
Monitoring production performance and taking quick action to remedy any
problems, including after business hours. Taking part in DR planning and
testing. Assisting developers in optimizing queries. Deploying schema, index,
and procedure changes across our different environments.

Additionally, we have a number of significant projects starting:

A phased migration from SQL Server 2012 Enterprise edition to PostgreSQL.
Design and implementation of historical data marts, including investigation of
tools, system design. Introduction of private database instances for each
client.

Apply here: [https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-
position](https://www.alphatheory.com/home#/dba-position)

------
nsheth17
The Common Job App For Programmers

Our goal is to fix a broken hiring system. Too often, talented programmers
don’t get the chance they deserve, just because they don't have the typical
resume companies look for. We think that’s wrong.

So, we are working with a number of startups, including some from Y
Combinator, on a new way to hire programmers. Without resumes. Open to anyone.
Letting your work speak for itself.

Here's how it goes:

1\. No resumes. Apply with code. To get started, we send you a few real coding
problems. You write out your answers and we manually review it.

2\. Pair program with one startup. After we review your work, you get assigned
to one of our partner startups. You’ll pair program and answer a couple
technical questions via screen share for an hour. The project you'll work on
is the same one that everyone uses, so it doesn’t matter which startup you get
paired with.

3\. One interview. Shared with many companies. We share your pair programming
session and interview with all our partner startups, including the ones you
didn’t interview with. Your work speaks for itself, and any company interested
will reach out to you for an on-site interview.

Right now, the application is only for _front-end engineers_ at our partner
startups.

Start applying here:
[http://goo.gl/forms/dqrrIiy20x](http://goo.gl/forms/dqrrIiy20x)

If you want more information, feel free to check out www.symni.com.

